# Star Wars Episode VII Thread: Stunna can't think of titles



## Reznor (Aug 16, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2014)

*Star Wars Episode VII/VIII/IX + Spin-offs*

​
You know it to be true...


Plot is nothing ever seen before.




> Star Wars Episode 7 is targeted for release in 2015, with more feature films expected to continue the Star Wars saga and grow the franchise well into the future.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.



Discuss here.


----------



## Darth (Aug 16, 2014)

Fang said:


> >The source doesn't matter
> >meme generators


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2014)

>memecreator.eu


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

This thread sometimes, man.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

It's stupid how most of you are judging this movie before a trailer  In fact, all places on the internet that I've come across, it's all been positive talk of the movie. Yet here...the hell?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

What's the problem with judging a movie before the trailer? It's not like trailers are always the defining promises of quality, or lack thereof.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

Did you seriously just say that...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, because it's true.

You act like we're just making stuff up about the movie just to complain. We're critically analyzing factual information about the film prior to its release. Information with just as much validity as what would be presented in a trailer.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

No, I asked in the old thread why everyone thinks like that. Well, I just stated I don't know why, but I was hoping that someone would've answered.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yes, because it's true.
> 
> You act like we're just making stuff up about the movie just to complain. We're critically analyzing factual information about the film prior to its release. Information with just as much validity as what would be presented in a trailer.



Accept you have no means of determining if the things you're criticizing are even factual. In fact multiple sources have debunked most of the rumors that came out from the past week except stormtrooper helmet.


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yes, because it's true.
> 
> You act like we're just making stuff up about the movie just to complain. We're critically analyzing factual information about the film prior to its release. Information with just as much validity as what would be presented in a trailer.



Don't forget the whole Episode II hype train and how painfully inadequate it ended up being after the actual movie premiered.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Accept you have no means of determining if the things you're criticizing are even factual. In fact multiple sources have debunked most of the rumors that came out from the past week except stormtrooper helmet.


*Except

Well then once they're debunked, and stop being relevant, we stop discussing them. That simple.



Fang said:


> Don't forget the whole Episode II hype train and how painfully inadequate it ended up being after the actual movie premiered.


That was a bit before my SW fandom days started, but yes, this too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's stupid how most of you are judging this movie before a trailer  In fact, all places on the internet that I've come across, it's all been positive talk of the movie. Yet here...the hell?



In this day and age, the trailers themselves are 1000000000x better than the actual movie, so why wouldn't we analyze everything about the production instead of a 2-3 minute long lie?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't actually ask but now I'm asking: Why all this trash talking the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

Because it's cool to hate things.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

Never listen to anyone who changes their avatar and sig 5x a day


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

That has absolutely nothing to do with the subject at hand, friend.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, that you don't really know what you want. Now how about someone else that can answer seriously? Then I could maybe understand why you feel the way you feel abou this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2014)

I know exactly what I want: a good movie. As does everyone else. Whenever we complain about something, it's because we perceive it as a threat to a quality final product. 

There's a simple, previously thought to be self-explanatory answer.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's stupid how most of you are judging this movie before a trailer  In fact, all places on the internet that I've come across, it's all been positive talk of the movie. Yet here...the hell?



Because people know that it's going to be shit with Abrams directing and the movie being nothing more than Disney pandering to sell more action figures.

That and they got rid of EU.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 18, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Never listen to anyone who changes their avatar and sig 5x a day



You are just as bad as what you claim people that complain are. You are complaining about the people that complain.

They are NOT complaining, they are criticizing and analyzing. And they act hostile towards it cause they percieve this movie to be trash and a menace to what their Sci fi fandom used to be.

Abrahams its a hack director that never does anythign original and his stuff its always pretentious. Therefore I have no high hopes for this movie, specially if Mara Jade aint in it.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 18, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> You are just as bad as what you claim people that complain are. You are complaining about the people that complain.
> 
> They are NOT complaining, they are criticizing and analyzing. And they act hostile towards it cause they percieve this movie to be trash and a menace to what their Sci fi fandom used to be.
> 
> Abrahams its a hack director that never does anythign original and his stuff its always pretentious. Therefore I have no high hopes for this movie, specially if* Mara Jade aint in it.*



The entire EU is abolished. 

Feel free to rage now.  *gets ready to lick your tears*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> You are just as bad as what you claim people that complain are. You are complaining about the people that complain.



Suigetsu, you're one of the forums' negative nancies (aside from Godzilla, the only topic I've seen you positive about) so giving me advice on complaining isn't something you should be doing.  90% of the time what Stunna says is wacked up bullshit...ok, maybe 50% of the time, but that's as low as it gets. Saying I'm just thinking everyone hates to just to hate and then to say that's why when I ask solidified it. I started this so I'm ending it before it gets out of hand.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> They are NOT complaining, they are criticizing and analyzing. And they act hostile towards it cause they percieve this movie to be trash and a menace to what their Sci fi fandom used to be.



A phantom menace, am I right?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I didn't actually ask but now I'm asking: Why all this trash talking the movie?



From what I have observed, I believe that people are displeased about this movie because they worry that it shall be akin to the prequel trilogy in that it does not match the quality of the original trilogy (although I myself believe that the prequel trilogy was not nearly as poor as some people believe it to be), and others dislike the fact that J.J. Abrams is involved with this film, since they are not fond of the new _Star Trek_ franchise that he has directed, believing it to be inferior to the original _Star Trek_ franchise.

I myself do not believe that it is entirely necessary to make a new _Star Wars_ film, since the ending of _Return of the Jedi_ was a perfect ending for the film series, but I shall be as optimistic as possible regarding this new film. However, I do expect certain elements to be present in it (specifically, the new Jedi order, Mara Jade, and Luke and Leia's children), and if they are not present, I shall be very displeased.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Because people know that it's going to be shit with Abrams directing and the movie being nothing more than Disney pandering to sell more action figures.
> 
> *That and they got rid of EU.*



This right here is what will rustle my jimmies until my dying days. Those people who might've been hoping to get a hint of Mara Jade, Jacen, Jaina and Anakin Solo, Ben Skywalker, Joruus C'baoth, *Thrawn*, *KYLE KATARN* are going to be very disappointed because everything in the EU has been declared non-canon. This goes for pre clone war era events such as the beginnings of Darth Banes rule of two and other amazing characters like Revan, Exar Kun, Ulic Qel Droma, Starkiller and so on. All of that no longer exists in the SW universe. All because Disney absolutely needed to make new movies and sell new figures. They're just using Star Wars to make money and don't care if they have to ruin over 80% of everything that made the story as blissfully orgasmic as it is, sometimes in spite of certain EU events that were less than interesting. 

This is partly why some of us are sorely displeased with the new movies before they even have a trailer. Another reason is Abrams taking the wheel behind the movies, so you can expect an entire ocean of lens flare through the entire film alongside overabundant expositions of CGI. I doubt it'll be as bad as the prequels, sure, but I still don't have very high hopes for this as I'm definitely not expecting any Timothy Zahn-tier storytelling. And the reason I don't expect him to do anything impressive is precisely because the movie will include all the characters from the original series, portrayed by their original actors. This and the fact that Abrams is a SW fan since he was a kid tells me he's making the movies possibly out of a sense of wish-fulfillment with said wish being to be able to work with his childhood heroes rather than making an original story will all new characters and an all-new story (one that wouldn't have necessitated erasing EVERYTHING within SW lore).


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2014)

i've never been the biggest fan of 'modern era' SWEU aside from a few choice stories, preferring Old Republic era stuff precisely because of its temporal distance to the movies...but i think Disney was a bit heavy handed with its corporate eraser. 

They could've just done away with certain stories, as needed by the script writers, instead of deleting everything. I mean, dont they have that Asian fellow who 'keeps the codex'...or is he flipping burgers now that Disney took over?


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

I can somewhat agree with that. If they were going to erase something, every event 30 years after the events of RotJ would've sufficed. I think the only stories that would disappear then would be the Vong Crisis and everything thereafter. Deleting everything that happened before, especially Old Republic events, makes no sense unless they were planning on making a movie set during that period.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 18, 2014)

So apparently with more stormtroopers that means we still have an empire so it can't be all bad.
Hopefully the movie isn't completely set on tatooine


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Freedan said:


> This right here is what will rustle my jimmies until my dying days. Those people who might've been hoping to get a hint of Mara Jade, Jacen, Jaina and Anakin Solo, Ben Skywalker, Joruus C'baoth, *Thrawn*, *KYLE KATARN* are going to be very disappointed because everything in the EU has been declared non-canon. This goes for pre clone war era events such as the beginnings of Darth Banes rule of two and other amazing characters like Revan, Exar Kun, Ulic Qel Droma, Starkiller and so on. All of that no longer exists in the SW universe. All because Disney absolutely needed to make new movies and sell new figures. They're just using Star Wars to make money and don't care if they have to ruin over 80% of everything that made the story as blissfully orgasmic as it is, sometimes in spite of certain EU events that were less than interesting.
> 
> This is partly why some of us are sorely displeased with the new movies before they even have a trailer. Another reason is Abrams taking the wheel behind the movies, so you can expect an entire ocean of lens flare through the entire film alongside overabundant expositions of CGI. I doubt it'll be as bad as the prequels, sure, but I still don't have very high hopes for this as I'm definitely not expecting any Timothy Zahn-tier storytelling. And the reason I don't expect him to do anything impressive is precisely because the movie will include all the characters from the original series, portrayed by their original actors. This and the fact that Abrams is a SW fan since he was a kid tells me he's making the movies possibly out of a sense of wish-fulfillment with said wish being to be able to work with his childhood heroes rather than making an original story will all new characters and an all-new story (one that wouldn't have necessitated erasing EVERYTHING within SW lore).


They can still re-add these characters, with a new twist. They've decanonised the EU but they will still be using it as a resource.


RAGING BONER said:


> i've never been the biggest fan of 'modern era' SWEU aside from a few choice stories, preferring Old Republic era stuff precisely because of its temporal distance to the movies...but i think Disney was a bit heavy handed with its corporate eraser.
> 
> They could've just done away with certain stories, as needed by the script writers, instead of deleting everything. I mean, dont they have that Asian fellow who 'keeps the codex'...or is he flipping burgers now that Disney took over?


No, he's still looking after the canon, it's just smaller now. They still have a lot of clone wars episodes to keep track of, along with the new books, movies, tv shows, and perhaps even action figures that come out of this in the future.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2014)

Freedan said:


> This right here is what will rustle my jimmies until my dying days. Those people who might've been hoping to get a hint of Mara Jade, Jacen, Jaina and Anakin Solo, Ben Skywalker, Joruus C'baoth, *Thrawn*, *KYLE KATARN* are going to be very disappointed because everything in the EU has been declared non-canon. This goes for pre clone war era events such as the beginnings of Darth Banes rule of two and other amazing characters like Revan, Exar Kun, Ulic Qel Droma, Starkiller and so on. All of that no longer exists in the SW universe. All because Disney absolutely needed to make new movies and sell new figures. They're just using Star Wars to make money and don't care if they have to ruin over 80% of everything that made the story as blissfully orgasmic as it is, sometimes in spite of certain EU events that were less than interesting.
> 
> This is partly why some of us are sorely displeased with the new movies before they even have a trailer. Another reason is Abrams taking the wheel behind the movies, so you can expect an entire ocean of lens flare through the entire film alongside overabundant expositions of CGI. I doubt it'll be as bad as the prequels, sure, but I still don't have very high hopes for this as I'm definitely not expecting any Timothy Zahn-tier storytelling. And the reason I don't expect him to do anything impressive is precisely because the movie will include all the characters from the original series, portrayed by their original actors. This and the fact that Abrams is a SW fan since he was a kid tells me he's making the movies possibly out of a sense of wish-fulfillment with said wish being to be able to work with his childhood heroes rather than making an original story will all new characters and an all-new story (one that wouldn't have necessitated erasing EVERYTHING within SW lore).



Actually, they are perfectly free while making new material to draw from the EU. You could very well see some of those characters. The writers going forward are just not beholden to prior EU stories when it comes to using characters represented in it, and they are free to go their own direction.

For instance, we know that the Empire  is still around and possibly the major political force in the Galaxy still.

Maybe the divergent point in this timeline is that Grand Admiral Thrawn this time around, and he's the reason the Empire is still around.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> The entire EU is abolished.
> 
> Feel free to rage now.  *gets ready to lick your tears*



Not that simple. Disney already is having Del Rey with Lucas Arts reboot the Expanded Universe. Besides Leland Chee, the Keeper of Star Wars Holocron and canon has already admitted they're going to recycle concepts, characters, story ideas, settings, and other lore back into the "new" canon.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

Fang said:


> Not that simple. Disney already is having Del Rey with Lucas Arts reboot the Expanded Universe. Besides Leland Chee, the Keeper of Star Wars Holocron and canon has already admitted they're going to recycle concepts, characters, story ideas, settings, and other lore back into the "new" canon.



If this is true, they better make it good. Like, if they decide to use Thrawn or Kyle Katarn, they better do them justice.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 18, 2014)

Fang said:


> Not that simple. Disney already is having Del Rey with Lucas Arts reboot the Expanded Universe. Besides Leland Chee, the Keeper of Star Wars Holocron and canon has already admitted they're going to recycle concepts, characters, story ideas, settings, and other lore back into the "new" canon.



Interestingly enough John Boyega and Daisy Ridley's characters sound like re-imagined versions of Kyle and Jaina.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2014)

EU entails games, novels, comics, etc. right?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2014)

Anything not film...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> So apparently with more stormtroopers that means we still have an empire so it can't be all bad.
> Hopefully the movie isn't completely set on tatooine



Post ROTJ in the EU still had remnants of the Empire still alive and kicking. Several planets and shipyards were still under Imperial designation and it took awhile for the New Galactic Republic to liberate the entire galaxy.

It would make sense to continue that trend in the new movie, considering it takes place shortly after ROTJ. (A few years I think)


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Anything not film...



Which includes both the Clone Wars microseries by Genny and the TCW series by Filoni/Lucas. Though oddly enough excludes the movie novelizations since those are G-canon.

Also Episode VII is set 35 years after RoTJ.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2014)

TCW is part of the canon.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, but its still part of EU.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2014)

Darth said:


> Post ROTJ in the EU still had remnants of the Empire still alive and kicking. Several planets and shipyards were still under Imperial designation and it took awhile for the New Galactic Republic to liberate the entire galaxy.
> 
> It would make sense to continue that trend in the new movie, considering it takes place shortly after ROTJ. (A few years I think)



The new movie is 30 years after Return of the Jedi.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fang said:


> Which includes both the Clone Wars microseries by Genny and the TCW series by Filoni/Lucas. Though oddly enough excludes the movie novelizations since those are G-canon.
> 
> Also Episode VII is set 35 years after RoTJ.



Pretty sure Clone Wars got reclassified as G-canon in the old EU, because of lucas's extensive involvement.


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Pretty sure Clone Wars got reclassified as G-canon in the old EU, because of lucas's extensive involvement.



Does this mean that all the clone wars novels/comics/games/etc are still canon? Or just the 3d series? Or none of those things?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2014)

its canon

but its EU

but still canon

but also EU

yes, and its still canon

I know, i'm just _saying_ that its also EU

no shit, that doesn't mean its not canon

-logical outcome of the current discussion-


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Pretty sure Clone Wars got reclassified as G-canon in the old EU, because of lucas's extensive involvement.



It didn't.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Does this mean that all the clone wars novels/comics/games/etc are still canon? Or just the 3d series? Or none of those things?



Darth maul: son of something is canon, but apart from that it's just the 3D TV series and movie.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2014)

Its more than that.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fang said:


> Its more than that.



Is there more? I knew the novelisations are still canon (or at least to some extent) but I was more referring to clone wars stuff.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2014)

All of the impending new novels will be part of the updated EU anyway.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2014)

Darth Maul: Son of Dathomir, the Clone Wars CGI series, and the movies are Canon.

Pretty much anything else is subject to change, and is officially labeled non-canon.

The way the set-up works right now is some of the Legends material can be referenced by writers in the future.

Also there is no more levels of canon anymore. So every Star Wars novel that comes out in the future is the same level of Canon as the movies. Every Star Wars Comic Book that comes out after Marvel takes over the line in January is Canon (The Darth Maul Comic series is an exception because it's based on unproduced scripts that would have appeared in the final season of Clone Wars).

In the long run, it was the right decision to make.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 19, 2014)

Is it like that because Disney owns everything now?
I can already see that everything is canon approach causing problems down the line


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2014)

the movies will always take precedence even among the new canon...so even if a really cool book is written in the next few years, if its events conflict with the plot of a movie it will be wiped out.

after all, a billion at the box office is more important than fanboy tears.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2014)

EU novels alone grossed almost 3 billion of Lucas Arts/Star Wars estimated 27-30 billion net worth. That represents a sizable fraction of the worth of the Star Wars franchise, and before anyone tries to say anything video games and comics are compiled separately for the revenue and profit they make from what the novels make.

For a portion of franchise they represent with almost no to little advertisement, that's pretty impressive "fanboy" tears.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 19, 2014)

So the empire is still around and one of the main characters will be a stormtrooper
Maybe they could work in some mandolorian lore in there
Aside from Hamill and Fisher coming back are there going to be any other jedi characters?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

why people liked the clone wars series its beyond me. Pretentious plot and dialogue and lame fanservice. That`s what it was.

The clone wars was supposed to be a metaphor of the  vietnam war.

Gendy`s for example was really well done, it showed more than expose, and the cw show loved to expose and expose and expose... And foreshadow.

Imo I liked the comics about the arc troopers and Jango fett being the last mandalorian. But even tought the EU had some really good stuff it also had some god awful crap. Specially when it came to jedi rommance in the prequel.. wtf. Jedi are not supposed to do that shit.

Anyways, maybe something good will come out of this new movie, like exposing what a hack director J.J. Abrahams is.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> So the empire is still around and one of the main characters will be a stormtrooper
> Maybe they could work in some mandolorian lore in there
> Aside from Hamill and Fisher coming back are there going to be any other jedi characters?



The long standing rumor has been that John Boyega's character begins the film as a Storm Trooper and then changes sides early on.

Some rumors came up today and put them in a spoiler tags down below. If your not interested in rumors just skip them.

if you want to read the source you can find them here:

?Star Wars Episode VII? Will Be Released December 18, 2015.

Luke:

*Spoiler*: __ 




One recurring rumor that keeps popping up is that Luke has been missing in  action for several years or has possibly been a prisoner for several years at the start of the film. Some of the early rumors suggested that Luke had been gone for as long as 30 years, but according to newer rumor he's actually been imprisoned for the 10 years, and he had a good 10 or 20 years after Return of the Jedi where he was around.




Count Dooku Connection

*Spoiler*: __ 




Back when Benedict Cumberbatch was a rumored addition to the cast, a rumor was that his character was a descendant of Count Dooku. This was true. This connection was then moved onto Gwendoline Christies character.

There have been all sorts of rumors of Gwendoline Christie's character being a stormtrooper and John Boyega's captain. The rumor is that she is hunting John Boyega down for desertion in the film. This could be a connection. There have also been many rumors of stormtroopers using Lightsabers in the movie.

Given the number of connections, it could be that Gwendoline Christie and John Boyega's characters are both part of a specialized stormtrooper brigade that utilizes lightsaber wielding force users.

I could see a scenario play out where Luke Skywalker becomes this famous Jedi after Return of the Jedi. It's canon now that the Empire employed at least one Inquisitor to track down potential force users as well as Jedi in hiding.  Since the Empire is still keeping records of potential force users, someone within the Empire could have instigated a Galaxy wide recruitment effort in order to fill out ranks of soldiers with varying degrees of force use. 

It would also be very easy for Imperial remnants to only pass down a small amount of regimented training to keep the Stormtroopers from becoming skilled enough to pose a threat to the Empire themselves. Besides that, Stormtrooper training is supposed to involve a level of brainwashing to help ensure loyalty, which would make them easier to control.




Leia and the Hutts/Endor

*Spoiler*: __ 




This part of the rumor is clarifying some leaked concept art.  One picture, which hasn't been released yet, talks about Leia meeting with a Hutt Council to discuss something. She does not appear to be a prisoner, and appears to be there to negotiate. It's early art and it's probably not going to be used.

The concept art concerning a 2nd battle of Endor was discussed where the Empire came in, killed most of the E-woks, and left with Darth Vader's body. It is highly unlikely that this has anything to do with the movie. However Lucas Arts is working on fleshing out stories that cover the time frame between Return of the Jedi and the new movies. The concept art from last week actually could tie into an upcoming novel, or some unannounced project that we may not see for a few years from now.

If this is true we could see a lot of Concept art leaked that has to do with potential Star Wars stories dealing with the period between Return of the Jedi and Episode VII. This will undoubtedly lead to widespread speculation every time something like that gets leaked means that we have even more reason to be dubious of what any kind of future leaked art actually means.




Lucas' Vision

*Spoiler*: __ 




"George Lucas ? George?s vision for the Sequel Trilogy was to take it right back to the beginning. Meaning, the beginning of the Jedi and Sith, how that came to be and how ancients forces were still influencing things. Luke was going to go on an adventure that would take him back to the origin of evil in the Galaxy. Some of these ideas have very much influenced the story."

It's actually a pretty interesting concept, and it also explains the need to necessitate moving the old Republic stuff into the Legend's Category.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If they go back to the beginning then they'd definitely have to change the republic vs empire dynamic especially if the whole Luke being prisoner thing is true.



I don't think they'd go lightsaber crazy so fast in this movie.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 19, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> the movies will always take precedence even among the new canon...so even if a really cool book is written in the next few years, if its events conflict with the plot of a movie it will be wiped out.
> 
> after all, a billion at the box office is more important than fanboy tears.



Has this been confirmed? From all the releases I've heard, the only "lower level" of canon is the movie novelisations. Sure, they'll be retcons, as there are in every fiction, but they could just as easily occur in a novel as in a movie.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2014)

The movie novelizations are the same canon as the films.

And christ talk about something else.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Suigetsu, you're one of the forums' negative nancies (aside from Godzilla, the only topic I've seen you positive about) so giving me advice on complaining isn't something you should be doing.  90% of the time what Stunna says is wacked up bullshit...ok, maybe 50% of the time, but that's as low as it gets. Saying I'm just thinking everyone hates to just to hate and then to say that's why when I ask solidified it. I started this so I'm ending it before it gets out of hand.



Negative nancy?  hmm not really.
To be more accurate I just like to point at thing and state why I dont like it. I am not giving you advice because I am just making a statement. Again I love to bitch about things. 

The entire EU being abolished? what does that even mean?
Sounds more like Corporate has clean old inventory in order to refill it with new profability. LOL.

I am sorry to dissapoint you but there are no tears to lick of my face cause I aint loosing any sleep from it. I just happen to find this really morbid, thats all.




> QUOTE=jetwaterluffy1;51500999]A phantom menace, am I right?



In this case its very literally.

I am also in disbelief how people hold the CW in such high regards even tought its from the same crapfest that are their so hated sequels.
Its like, they hate crap, but they love the fungus that sprouts from it.

Its just beyond me man.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 19, 2014)

and were back to discuss this train wreck of a movie


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I am also in disbelief how people hold the CW in such high regards even tought its from the same crapfest that are their so hated sequels.
> Its like, they hate crap, but they love the fungus that sprouts from it.
> 
> Its just beyond me man.



Just because it comes from the same era doesn't mean it is the same quality. The clone wars movie itself wasn't exactly amazing, but the TV show certainly had its moments.



> The movie novelizations are the same canon as the films.
> 
> And christ talk about something else.


What does this mean then?: 

And fine, this is my last post on that topic.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess this is what Trek would be if The Next Generation and spin off series never happened.

.


----------



## Roman (Aug 20, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Has this been confirmed? From all the releases I've heard, the only "lower level" of canon is the movie novelisations. Sure, they'll be retcons, as there are in every fiction, but they could just as easily occur in a novel as in a movie.



They're the same level of canon (and apparently more reliable when analyzing character feats).


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 20, 2014)

I like the clone wars series 
Its the rebels show I'm worried about
Worrying about canon now is pointless disney is gonna launch a million tie ins once the films come out and that's when the discussion should be relevant.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> What does this mean then?:
> 
> And fine, this is my last post on that topic.



That their canon. And just to point out, Del Rey specifically states the spiel from the old ANH novelization of Ben being Owen's brother is not canon. So they know exactly what they're talking about.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 21, 2014)

It's sad to see all the negativity about this movie here, but this is Narutoforum and after Prequels, you can't really blame people.

I personally am positively excited for this movie. They casted the old trio back to their original roles, John Williams will make the music for it, and Abrams seems to go with the old-school effects instead of making everything with computers. And having watched both new Star Treks, I have faith in Abrams' skills.
The new designs of Stormtrooper's helmet and the villain also look pretty cool, although it feels recycled that villain is a cyborg again. And I don't like it too much that the villain is based from a fucking cartoon. Also If they confirm that Boba Fett is gonna be in the movie, I will jizz my pants.

But I pray that Abrams won't make the movie just about jedi & lightsabers, and I hope they won't choreograph the lightsaber duels to look ridiculous like in the Prequels.

Btw, have you people heard, that Disney is planning to release UNALTERED versions of Original Star Wars to blu-ray?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

Sauron said:


> Btw, have you people heard, that Disney is planning to release UNALTERED versions of Original Star Wars to blu-ray?



All I see is a rumor:

- Fox still owns distribution and licensing rights for the Original Trilogy
- Fox owns Episode IV in perpetuity even when the license for the other five films expire in 2020 
- No actual sources listed or shown



If it does happen, it'll happen after 2020.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I personally am positively excited for this movie. They casted the old trio back to their original roles, John Williams will make the music for it, and Abrams seems to go with the old-school effects instead of making everything with computers. And having watched both new Star Treks, I have faith in Abrams' skills.
> The new designs of Stormtrooper's helmet and the villain also look pretty cool, although it feels recycled that villain is a cyborg again. And I don't like it too much that the villain is based from a fucking cartoon. Also If they confirm that Boba Fett is gonna be in the movie, I will jizz my pants.
> 
> But I pray that Abrams won't make the movie just about jedi & lightsabers, and I hope they won't choreograph the lightsaber duels to look ridiculous like in the Prequels.



I don't think anyone is concerned with the quality of sfx...

it's the plot and characterization according to JarJar Abrams that is worrisome.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 21, 2014)

I think the movie has potential but I'm mosytly just hyped for new star wars not set during the clone wars or rebellion era
JJ isn't that good of a director and I'm sure he's gonna do something that will piss people off but that's enough to make me full on hate the film.
I like the fact that were getting a new trio and the old trio will still be around in some form. 

JJ could get me on his side wholesale if he retcons chewbacca's terrible death in the EU


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 21, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I don't think anyone is concerned with the quality of sfx...
> 
> it's the plot and characterization according to JarJar Abrams that is worrisome.



I am not too worried about that really. I really liked the first Star Trek he directed. Into Darkness wasn't that good, but I would blame the writers more than director in that case.

Haven't seen Super 8 which Abrams both directed and wrote but it has gotten pretty positive reviews for all I know.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

I swear, a majority  of the Star Wars fanbase is full of some of the whiniest entitled little cunt bags known to man , and if there's one fanbase that doesn't deserve any new shit to be made for them, it's Star Wars fans, they complain , cry and bitch about anything that they don't deem Star Wars worthy. 

You would have thought George Lucas learned his lesson from the under appreciated PT. If I  was him I woulda kept the rights to my grave  and never let anything new be produced from this franchise ever again. Make these crybaby baby bastards revel in their own fan fiction and the once canon EU.

As for Disney, if it wasn't for them the only Star Wars material on any screen right now would be the shit tier "Star Wars Detours".


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> the under appreciated PT.



sorry, buddy, you just lost all internet opinion credibility


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

>under appreciated PT


----------



## Jagger (Aug 21, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> And fine, this is my last post on that topic.


Doesn't this mean they're not canon, then?

Because, if I understood correctly, the only canonical points of the novels are the one that match what happened on the movies. Other details will be ruled out as they do not match certain events.

In other words, nothing changed.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sorry, buddy, you just lost all internet opinion credibility



LOL, and what credibility do you have? Because you hate shit? Anyone pussy can hate something.

Also, thanks for confirming yourself as one of the cunts I was referring to.

Stay classy.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> LOL, and what credibility do you have? Because you hate shit? Anyone pussy can hate something.
> 
> Also, thanks for confirming yourself as one of the cunts I was referring to.
> 
> Stay classy.







Jagger said:


> Doesn't this mean they're not canon, then?
> 
> Because, if I understood correctly, the only canonical points of the novels are the one that match what happened on the movies. Other details will be ruled out as they do not match certain events.
> 
> In other words, nothing changed.



The novels are the same canon as the film, always have been always will be. The twitter blurb right there even reveals that fact pretty blatantly. Again they even go out and explicitly state stuff like from the old AHN novel of Ben being Owen's brother as non-canon but the rest of the novelization as the same the movie.

You have it wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Yo, hello there Star Wars fans

Maybe this is old news for you, but I saw this and thought of y'all <3


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHfLX_TMduY[/youtube]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> >under appreciated PT



I am sorry that I need to ask, but who is that?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry that I need to ask, but who is that?



that's obi-wan kenobi

are you serious?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

It's Obi Wan of course



Are your camera lens broken?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry that I need to ask, but who is that?



Obi-Wan Kenobi of COURSH


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Obi Wan Kenobi is a human being, and he deserves to be treated with respect


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

I assume the OT fans want the saber duels to go back to the epic fight choreography of the OT.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Far from me to discredit the cult hit phenomena that is laser flyning that is responsible for star wars being what it is today, but...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0mUVY9fLlw[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm both a fan of the OT and the PT's take on lightsaber duels.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

the pt brought something new to the table


It's just that what it brought was largely flawed

Phatom Menace was spastic, clone wars had a cgi yoda, and sith had "higher ground" for god's sake


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

It makes Peter Quill's Dance Off seem outright terrifying


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that's obi-wan kenobi
> 
> are you serious?





Fang said:


> Obi-Wan Kenobi of COURSH





Banhammer said:


> It's Obi Wan of course



No, that is not Obi-Wan; that is some other actor whose face has been digitally-placed on his body. And it is not a younger Alec Guiness, either. I understand that this is obviously some joke, but I cannot "get" the joke if I do not now who that person is, so could someone please enlighten me?


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Revenge Of The Sith is the best of the PT imo.

LOL Ban why don't you show a vid on the  OT duels next.

Don't act like they're anymore groundbreaking than what the PT gave us.




DemonDragonJ said:


> No, that is not Obi-Wan; that is some other actor whose face has been digitally-placed on his body. And it is not a younger Alec Guiness, either. I understand that this is obviously some joke, but I cannot "get" the joke if I do not now who that person is, so could someone please enlighten me?



It's  Littlefinger from GoT dude, more specifically the spook he played in beginning scene Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Revenge Of The Sith is the best of the PT imo.
> 
> LOL Ban why don't you show a vid on the  OT duels next.
> 
> Don't act like they're anymore groundbreaking than what the PT gave us.



Dude, read what I wrote




Banhammer said:


> the pt brought something new to the table
> 
> 
> It's just that what it brought was largely flawed
> ...





I never faulted it for trying to bring new ideas, I just said the delivery was largely botched, even if ultimately it transformered its way through the audience.

It was there to entertain the audience and it did, but its not like there's any ground for it to stand on when it comes to being a favorable argument


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Dude, read what I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I'm just saying , the duels is probably the one thing  the PT did better than the OT.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

While the PT duels were better choreographed, the duels of the OT had more emotional weight.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Eh, that depends on how you choose to feel about it and what Star Wars and the Space Opera genre means to you as a whole and as a long term passion, but that's a several hour long conversation.


It can go in a way like how you feel, and it can not


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, that is not Obi-Wan; that is some other actor whose face has been digitally-placed on his body. And it is not a younger Alec Guiness, either. I understand that this is obviously some joke, but I cannot "get" the joke if I do not now who that person is, so could someone please enlighten me?



No that's Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

They were choreographed, which is something the OT didn't even have, and the fact that they were choreographed brings something to the table, the fact that they were elaborately choreographed brings something else entirely, the people that they chose to put onto light saber duels to fight the elaborately choreographed battles brings another array of significance and all of those had impacts to the franchise and the list of implications goes on for a while, on which you can have a lively debate over whether or not they were positive.

And even lose at it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't have a problem with TPM's duels. But everything after it was pretty awful, the best fight would arguably have been Windu vs Palpatine if they didn't throw in and add that weird couple of entirely CGI acrobatic flips to make Sidious more like Yoda.

And my favorite is still RoTJ Luke vs Vader.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm a fan of Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon vs. Maul and Anakin vs. Obi-Wan--on a visual level purely

RoTJ Luke vs. Vader would be my fave too.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

For example, Mace Windu had a fighting style that relyed on the use of Shatter Point, which is super simplistically described, a form mixing critical timing with pre-cog

Choosing to use choreography and CGI, you could do cinematic miracles by exploring that, but instead you accepted that you'd never get that from looking at him getting loldefenestrated 

In contrast, you can see in the OT, when Obi Wan Kenobi, (depicted above) chooses to simply turn off his saber, loose against Vader. His body vanishes (but he still dies) and that tells a story.

Or for something better acted through, Luke's style as he taps into more and more rage to beat Vader into submission in that duel. Absolutely, there's no pretty ballet there, but you can tell the emotional and power shift and the impact that has in the narrative.
That tells a story.

Palpatine didn't even need to rely on laser flyining for his moment. Just straight up force lightning on that bitch, and that told people how he was beyond the tier in which you solve things by duking it out hand to hand, much like how Yoda wasn't a light saber monster in the OT, yet he could more around spaceships with his mind


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

just a different take on it, at least.

What I got from light sabers in the OT, is that they were moderately ceremonial in the past, (but that Luke found a way to make do with), and that the the PTs choice to make them solve everything brought a large shift to the story telling choices and the meaning of being a jedi that you could honestly do  entirely without and still have a compelling story that would feel more in with tune with the OT's intent.

Instead we got what we did, which mind you, still delivers a perfectly and legitimately framed device and setting for a space genre


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Yaw drinking that revisionist juice.

Obi Wan vs Vadar is the best duel of the series , high ground or not.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Yaw drinking that revisionist juice.
> 
> Obi Wan vs Vadar is the best duel of the series , high ground or not.



who's yaw?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

I think he meant "Ya'll".


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

he didn't need to add the apostrophe for me to get it, he could've just said yall, but 'yaw'? jesus christ


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Yaw drinking that revisionist juice.
> 
> Obi Wan vs Vadar is the best duel of the series , high ground or not.



Sure it has its fans, it was purrty, but story wise, it didn't really give you much more than a blaster stand off would have


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2014)

Its hardly the shining jewel of the star wars mythos that turns the PT into something aproaching the redeemable

I do believe the reason why its held in such high regard as a whole, is strongly in part because it signals the functional end of that horrible, horrible series

It's the gandalf riding at the end of the battle of helms deep


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

Phantom Menace > Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Phantom Menace > Revenge of the Sith



Pfft, you don't even believe this shit.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> y'all is ebonics
> 
> 'yaw' is just nonsense



No. 

Ya'll is some Country ass hillbilly shit.

Yaw is for da Brothas , stay in your lane. 

"You're out of your depth"


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


>



Wtf do I care about Urban dictionary made by White People , made for White People.


Just stop, please. 

The streets and the bullshit ass internet is two different places.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2014)

No, I'm serious. All three are bad--TPM is just the least so.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Wtf do I care about Urban dictionary made by White People , made for White People.
> 
> 
> Just stop, please.
> ...



i need to know if you're really from the streets, rindaman

calculate your YAW


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i need to know if you're really from the streets, rindaman
> 
> calculate your YAW



Only a idiot would try to dictate grammar when typing/speaking ebonics.

That's all you need to know, BRUH.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Only a idiot would try to dictate grammar when typing/speaking ebonics.
> 
> That's all you need to know, BRUH.



but why would a real brotha from the streets be getting heated up while trying to make people respect the new star war films on an anime forum?

that's why i doubt your street credentials, b...ruh


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> but why would a real brotha from the streets be getting heated up while trying to make people respect the new star war films on an anime forum?
> 
> that's why i doubt your street credentials, b...ruh



You got me man, just because I'm familiar with the street life that means I can't like Anime , Star Wars or any of that nice stuff , because such people don't have access to those kinda things.

Guess I take the L on this one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> So now I gotta be a gang member to know what hard living taste like.
> 
> Stay Classy.



ah, so you were going for the validation through hardship thing, rather than the validation through macho posturing thing. my mistake, it's the latter 95% of time when people make a big deal about being from "the streets" 

good luck with your continued social ascendancy, rindaman. i recommend you stop saying "yaw", though, i asked some black people i know if it's an acceptable substitute for y'all, and they said it's not, and it makes you sound like a "brain dead loser"


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ah, so you were going for the validation through hardship thing, rather than the validation through macho posturing thing. my mistake, it's the latter 95% of time when people make a big deal about being from "the streets"
> 
> good luck with your continued social ascendancy, rindaman. i recommend you stop saying "yaw", though,* i asked some black people *i know if it's an acceptable substitute for y'all, and they said it's not, and it makes you sound like a "brain dead loser"



Sure you did. 

How cute you ran around asking every black person you saw if yaw was a thing, I hope they weren't offended.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Sure you did.
> 
> How cute you ran around asking every black person you saw if yaw was a thing, I hope they weren't offended.





Lucaniel said:


> kurou, in your experience as a black man, is 'yaw' an acceptable substitute for 'y'all'





Moody said:


> Kurou if you answer luc's question with yes, this friendship is ova





Kurou said:


> fuck no
> 
> 
> 
> the fuck brain dead loser says yaw





Kurou said:


> I mean dead ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if we did, we'd make sure to send you some food to alleviate your hardships
> 
> even on a chinese cartoon forum, the real street spirit survives


 

 Naruto is from Japan.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if we did, we'd make sure to send you some food to alleviate your hardships
> 
> even on a chinese cartoon forum, the real street spirit survives





Rindaman said:


> Naruto is from Japan.



Hahahahaha oh god


----------



## Jagger (Aug 22, 2014)

Fang said:


> The novels are the same canon as the film, always have been always will be. The twitter blurb right there even reveals that fact pretty blatantly. Again they even go out and explicitly state stuff like from the old AHN novel of Ben being Owen's brother as non-canon but the rest of the novelization as the same the movie.
> 
> You have it wrong.


Oh, I see. I misunderstood everything, then.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 22, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Wtf do I care about Urban dictionary made by White People , made for White People.
> 
> 
> Just stop, please.
> ...


>Made by white people for white people.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 22, 2014)

On the subject of lightsaber duels, while the duels in the prequel trilogy were very impressive visually, some of them were very over-the-top and obviously unrealistic and produced by special effects. Among all six films, my favorite fights were Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon versus Darth Maul in _The Phantom Menace,_ because it was fairly realistic, and Ray Park's great acrobatic and martial arts skill certainly added to the appeal; and Luke's fights against Darth Vader in both _The Empire Strikes Back_ and _Return of the Jedi,_ because of the emotional intensity of those fights.

I certainly shall be expecting there to be exciting lightsaber duels in this new film, but I feel that the greater emphasis on lightsaber fighting in the preqeul trilogy decreased the emphasis on the spiritual aspects of the force (Count Dooku even stated in _Attack of the Clones_ that the battle between him and Yoda would be decided "not by our knowledge of the force, but by our skill with the lightsaber"), so I therefore hope that this new film returns to the greater focus on the spiritual elements of the force.



Rindaman said:


> It's  Littlefinger from GoT dude, more specifically the spook he played in beginning scene Dark Knight Rises.



Thank you very much for that explanation.


----------



## Roman (Aug 22, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> JJ could get me on his side wholesale if he retcons chewbacca's terrible death in the EU



Wow. I didn't even think about that. The best part is such a thing can be expected since there's no telling that the Vong war will be depicted in the new movies.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Wow. I didn't even think about that. The best part is such a thing can be expected since there's no telling that the Vong war will be depicted in the new movies.



I think it's been pretty much confirmed chewbacca is not dead. Someone asked one of the team if boba is now dead, and they turned it around and said that they preferred the perspective that chewie is still alive.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> While the PT duels were better choreographed, the duels of the OT had more emotional weight.



I agree. I like the duel between Darth Vader and Ben Kenobi more than the duels in Prequels because of the emotional weight it gives into the story and the interaction between these characters. even though it's just an old man versus a robot-man. It's more than just flashing lights and fancy dance moves.

But my favorite lightsaber duel will always be Vader vs. Luke in Episode V. Luke thinks he is fighting the man who killed his father, and Vader whooping his ass.

One of the reasons I find the duels in Prequels to be boring is that the characters don't get tired or bruised up. In episode V Luke got even a black eye from his fight and he looked like shit after the duel.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2014)

what the fuck ?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 22, 2014)

The lightsaber twirling is cool but only when its used sparingly
Either way I don't want to dictate how a jedi or sith is supposed to fight. I mean they aren't martial artists or anything but they need to have a lot less flourishes and more hand to hand while locked together in clashes. (like imagine a wookie force user biting someone or ripping someone's arm off while they are trying to clash)
Also the force should not be used in a fight to just throw things or push someone. Use it to mess up an opponent's stance or concentration.

You know all that might contribute to a well choreographed fight but that's just me


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2014)

> *Could Recent Star Wars Episode 7 Rumors Come From Star Wars: Legacy, Volume 2?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source: Finale's finally out on Nick

Lol so much for all those rumors that have been piling up. I think someone might have taken advantage of the fact that not  too many people read comic books and pulled a fast one on us.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> Also the force should not be used in a fight to just throw things or push someone. Use it to mess up an opponent's stance or concentration.


Jedi/Sith duelist use the Force while dueling to guide their strikes and parries. It's how they're able to move so swiftly whilst blocking behind their backs, parrying jabs at their blindspots, fight while flipping around, etc.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 22, 2014)

hmmm maybe I should read up on the dark horse comics. I've been waiting for 2015 when marvel takes over the license to get back into the comics but the legacy series does seem cool.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 23, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> hmmm maybe I should read up on the dark horse comics. I've been waiting for 2015 when marvel takes over the license to get back into the comics but the legacy series does seem cool.



If you're gonna get into the comics get them now. Once they go back to Marvel the Dark Horse comics will be Out or Print and rare.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2014)

> *Rumored STAR WARS EPISODE VII Plot Details Reveal More About The Sith*
> 
> Latino-Review are back with more Star Wars Episode VII scoopage, and their latest report sheds some light on why exactly the production recently paid a visit to Skelling Michael Island in Kerry, Ireland. After shooting took place there last month with Mark Hamill and probably Daisy Ridley, J.J. Abrams is apparently heading back there in November. Why? Well, according to the site, it's because this location is doubling as the Sith Homeworld in the movie. In what appears to be a mixture of inside information and speculation, they go on to add that, _"Like in the Expanded Universe, the Sith were founded by a Jedi who practiced moral relativism thousands of years ago. He met up with Plagueis and started going by the Sith name Darth Ruin. He split off to unite the Sith tribes under the Dark Side of The Force. I don’t know if all of that is going to be in the movie, but it’s going to get called back as we’ll have a new Ruin in the movie, whomever fancies himself the biggest threat (might this be my Sith Inquisitor?)."_ Apparently, the Sith Homeworld was in the re-tooled Michael Ardnt draft of the script (meaning things could have changed since), and the stone hut ruins on the island are being used as a control center as the planet itself is some kind of weapon...could this be what The Emperor fashioned the Death Star after? Also included in the report is the claim that Domhnall Gleeson will not be playing Luke Skywalker's son, despite speculation pointing to that. What do you guys think? Be sure to share your thoughts on these rumours below...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 29, 2014)

I take it its gonna be Ziost not Korriban since nothing in Ireland resembles that world...


and didn't Ruin live like a thousand years before Plageus? He also didnt 'found' the Sith but W/E, not important.

I guess the title really is gonna be an ANCIENT EVIL though...


----------



## Darth (Aug 29, 2014)

This probably isn't the same Ruin from EU. 

This is actually pretty awesome as I'm actually a huge fan of Ruin and if it's the same character this is gonna be great. My last namechange on NF was "Darth Ruin" before I became just "Darth"!


----------



## Burke (Aug 30, 2014)

cant fjord the ford


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm pretty dubious of anything posted by Latino Review given that most of their spoilers have been following the plot line of an existing and established Star Wars Comic.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 30, 2014)

Remember its not Korriban anymore lol


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

No, they just gave Korriban a new name in TCW. Its been given different names throughout history so its still possible.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's still Koriban. It's just been renamed to Moriband.

Yoda even arrived in the valley of the Sith amung the ancient Sith Tombs.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yy9waYcrE8k[/YOUTUBE]

The animation for this show is worse in every trailer and clip they release.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well apparently Star Wars Episode VII *is not* returning to film at Skellig Michael. So the rumor that the place will double as the Sith Homeworld can be thrown out the window.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 4, 2014)

Fang said:


> [YOUTUBE]yy9waYcrE8k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The animation for this show is worse in every trailer and clip they release.



I don't know, it feels too bland.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

>Latino Review


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2014)

This is not strictly relevant to _Episode VII,_ but many people have mentioned a supposed plot hole in _Episode V,_ so I wish to ask about it here; Luke's training with Yoda was implied to have lasted for a long duration, while the journey of the _Millennium Falcon_ from Hoth to Bespin was implied to have been short in duration, but the two events mostly coincided, so people have wondered how that can be possible. I say that time flowed at a different rate in different parts of the galaxy; it is a common theme in science-fiction stories for a spaceship to leave a planet, be gone for what seems to be a short duration to its crew, and then return to the planet, to learn that a very long duration has passed on that planet. Is it not logical to presume that that was what occurred in _ESB,_ as well?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 6, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is not strictly relevant to _Episode VII,_ but many people have mentioned a supposed plot hole in _Episode V,_ so I wish to ask about it here; Luke's training with Yoda was implied to have lasted for a long duration, while the journey of the _Millennium Falcon_ from Hoth to Bespin was implied to have been short in duration, but the two events mostly coincided, so people have wondered how that can be possible. I say that time flowed at a different rate in different parts of the galaxy; it is a common theme in science-fiction stories for a spaceship to leave a planet, be gone for what seems to be a short duration to its crew, and then return to the planet, to learn that a very long duration has passed on that planet. Is it not logical to presume that that was what occurred in _ESB,_ as well?


That trope is usually because of relativistic time dilation, not time flowing differently in different areas. Which isn't needed in star wars because of hyperspace.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2014)

There is time dilation in hyperspace, which is why hyperdrive equipped ships had relativistic shielding.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> That trope is usually because of relativistic time dilation, not time flowing differently in different areas. Which isn't needed in star wars because of hyperspace.



If that is true, then the journey from Hoth to Bespin must have been a long journey, because there is no way that Luke was training with Yoda for only several days.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 7, 2014)

Fang said:


> [YOUTUBE]yy9waYcrE8k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The animation for this show is worse in every trailer and clip they release.



It's SUCH a shame Disney cancelled The Clone Wars, it just started to get interesting with Palpatine having captured Maul and stuff. (I know that storyline continued with comics, but those were disappointment for me.)

I have zero interest for Rebels, if Darth Vader will appear on it, I might give it a watch.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2014)

^Vader and Sid will definitely appear...eventually. First they need to establish and develop this new posse and supply us with fucks to give.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 7, 2014)

Will the original star wars crew ever pass the torch.

Or will Harrison Ford still be playing Han Solo when he's in a wheelchair like Professor X.

AKA - the biggest plot twist in canonized star wars since the 1980's.


----------



## Roman (Sep 8, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If that is true, then the journey from Hoth to Bespin must have been a long journey, because there is no way that Luke was training with Yoda for only several days.



 seems to address that issue.

In short, Luke trained with Yoda for at least several weeks while the Falcon made the trip to Bespin on its backup hyperdrive. That being said, Luke also trained himself in the years between the battle of Yavin and the battle of Hoth, which is suggested even in the movies when Luke was able to call upon the Force to grab his lightsaber from a distance in the cave.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Will the original star wars crew ever pass the torch.
> 
> Or will Harrison Ford still be playing Han Solo when he's in a wheelchair like Professor X.
> 
> AKA - the biggest plot twist in canonized star wars since the 1980's.



Lucas did say twenty years ago that he envisioned Star Wars as three trilogies, so I don't think they will. Star Wars has always been about the Skywalker family, so it might not be until the end of Episode IX that they finally retire for good and allow others to follow in their footsteps.

I totally expect Luke to die, of course. I expect he'll teach Han's and Leia's kid how to use the Force and that it'll be that kid who goes on to rebuild the Jedi Order after Luke dies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2014)

> *J.J. Abrams Hints At An Imperial Presence In STAR WARS: EPISODE VII*
> 
> Den den den dendeden den deden! J.J. Abrams is a big Apple products fan, and after last night's iPhone 6/watch announcement, he took to Twitter to show his appreciation with a little note. But obviously that's not the story, as it's very clear that the placement of said note is no coincidence:
> 
> ...






> *Image Of Millennium Falcon & X-Wing From STAR WARS VII Set*
> 
> Airbourne Aviation is a flying school located at Popham Airfield and their official twitter page tweeted an image (as seen below) along with this message: "Last tweet for the night. I spotted this at the weekend whilst flying over Greenham Common." That image was tweeted yesterday, and on September 4th another member of twitter tweeted that there was a rumor J.J. Abrams' Star Wars VII was filming on that location.That tweet can also be viewed below.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

smh @ not desiring a watch until Apple made one


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Lucas did say twenty years ago that he envisioned Star Wars as three trilogies, so I don't think they will. Star Wars has always been about the Skywalker family, so it might not be until the end of Episode IX that they finally retire for good and allow others to follow in their footsteps.
> 
> I totally expect Luke to die, of course. I expect he'll teach Han's and Leia's kid how to use the Force and that it'll be that kid who goes on to rebuild the Jedi Order after Luke dies.



.

Has Disney voiced an intent to stick with Lucas' original plan?  I haven't kept up with recent developments.  :WOW

I think the world building aspect of star wars is being neglected.  Lucas created a massive fictional universe full of strange and weird things.  A small portion of which is being recycled over and over again in movies and cartoons.

They probably won't succeed in making follow ups with the original cast that are better than the original 3 films.  The CGI won't look as good as the original cinematography, the one liners won't be as fresh, the lead actors won't be as young and the writing won't be as original.

If the above is true, its somewhat pointless to even try.

It might be better to branch out and approach things with the intent of exploring the fictional world Lucas created than to try and rehash things that've already been done numerous times over.

The ewok adventures might not have been successful in that regard.  But, it might still represent a good direction to take..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2014)

> I think the world building aspect of star wars is being neglected. Lucas created a massive fictional universe full of strange and weird things. A small portion of which is being recycled over and over again in movies and cartoons.


this            .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2014)

> *STAR WARS EPISODE VII Set Photos Feature The Millennium Falcon And Redesigned X-Wings*
> 
> Latino-Review have got their hands on some great new photos from the Greenham Common set of Star Wars Episode VII featuring a better look at the Millennium Falcon and new shots of the redesigned - and coloured - X-Wings. However, these photos aren't all that the site have got their hands on! They go on to reveal that, _"There are four supporting character who will be X-Wing pilots (or at least pilot an X-Wing, details at this moment haven’t been corroborated). The black X-Wing, undoubtedly the coolest X-Wing and one I will undoubtedly be buying some sort of toy of, belongs to one of our leads. Not sure which one yet, but it’s not Oscar Isaacs, cuz he’s flying the Falcon...Episode VII includes one big action X-Wing fight."_ What do you guys think of these latest details and images? More can be found by clicking on the link below!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2014)

> *More Possible Details On 'Luke Skywalker' In STAR WARS: EPISODE VII*
> 
> It's hard to know what to believe when it comes to Star Wars spoilers, because even if the info is coming from a usually reliable source, multiple script changes and director J.J. Abrams and his "mystery box" shenanigans often lead to a lot of false "scoops" floating around on the interwebs. But that being said, one thing that's common in pretty much everything we've heard about the character of Luke Skywalker (Mark Hamill) is that he's been AWOL since Return Of The Jedi, and will pop up again on some remote, deserted planet. But will he be there against his will or by choice? What of the suggestion that he may be inching towards dark side of the force by the end of this movie? This Is Infamous claim to have a few answers. Possible SPOILERS ahead.
> 
> ...








> *First Look At Adam Driver And Gwendoline Christie In Costume On STAR WARS EPISODE VII Set?*
> 
> Rick Lawrence has shared a ton of Star Wars Episode VII set photos through his Facebook page, and they offer up our first look at the Rebel Alliance and a strange looking vehicle of some sort (which we would guess is for transporting troops). It's hard to tell, but the first two images definitely feature actors who appear to be Adam Driver (Girls) and Gwendoline Christie (Game of Thrones), and if not, they certainly bear a striking resemblance! Looks like they'll be good guys! More photos can be found by clicking on the link above, but here are a selection of some of the best.
> 
> Oh, and in case you happen to see a rumour doing the rounds about Daniel Craig being in the J.J. Abrams helmed movie, he's only at Pinewood because pre-production on Bond 24 has begun, and not because he'll be taking on some sort of mysterious role in a Galaxy Far, Far Away (the rumour was started by The Sun, so it's obviously nonsense). What do you guys think of these photos?






> *More Potentially MAJOR SPOILERS For STAR WARS EPISODE VII Revealed*
> 
> According to Making Star Wars, J.J. Abrams' Star Wars Episode VII will indeed feature a throwback to the prequels as one of the characters will be a descendent of Count Dooku! The character played a major role in Attack of the Clones when it was revealed that he was working alongside Darth Sidious. Dooku later met a rather grisly end in the epic opening of Revenge of the Sith, but he clearly fathered some children sometime before that as the site's source reveals that the movie will feature, _"an aristocratic family 'line' involving Episode 7?s bad guys. And as I said before, I firmly believe its the line of Dooku. Details and characters might have changed but the idea of an aristocratic villain with a heritage going back to the Clone Wars has been there from pre-production and as far as I know it?s still a major part of the story."_ An earlier report on the site says Benedict Cumberbatch's character (when he was rumoured to be part of the movie) was originally meant to be this tie to Dooku, but that has now been switched to Gwendoline Christie. However, based on these photos, it appears as she'll be a little less evil than her distant relative...or will she? We'll have to wait and see! Be sure to share your thoughts on this news below.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2014)

> *Anthony Daniels On Reprising The Role Of 'C-3PO' In STAR WARS EPISODE VII*
> 
> They've appeared in each of the Star Wars movies and Episode VII will be no exception as C-3PO and R2-D2 return for the J.J. Abrams helmed follow-up to Return of the Jedi. While the movie will be making good use of Andy Serkis' performance capture studio The Imaginarium, Anthony Daniels has confirmed that he will be once again suiting up as the fan-favourite droid despite the fact that he was initially offered just a voice-over role in the highly anticipated movie which drops on December 18th, 2015. The British actors makes some very interesting points here about why it's important to have him in the suit rather than relying on special effects, though it does sound as if he's grateful for technological advances which have made the suit far more comfortable. The full interview can be found over at Entertainment Weekly. Share your thoughts on all of this below!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2014)

> *Are We Set To Return To Hoth In STAR WARS EPISODE VII? Ice Planet Confirmed!*
> 
> Star Wars 7 News have come across a recent interview with legendary James Bond actor Sir Roger Moore, and he confirmed during a chat with the BBC that there will indeed be a ice planet in Star Wars Episode VII! There were rumblings back in May that the movie might return to Hoth, and while this still hasn't been confirmed, it certainly seems likely now (though just as likely is that Abrams will be taking us to new planets, albeit with a similar terrain to Hoth).
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 20, 2014)

there are only 3 planets in Star Wars.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

**


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

We saw another ice/snow planet in Episode III which was Mygeeto and there were like two or three in the Clone Wars series as well


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2014)

> *STAR WARS EPISODE VII Set Photos Feature Close Up Shots Of Millennium Falcon And New X-Wings*
> 
> Spanish website 20minutos somehow managed to get their hands on these amazing new set photos from Star Wars Episode VII. They claim that an employee of a nearby aviation club was performing simulations with a drone and "accidentally" got these shots. Sure! Regardless, while our view of the iconic spacecrafts is obscured somewhat, these photos provide us with our best look yet at both the returning Millennium Falcon - check out the new square antenna! - and the redesigned X-Wings. The look on the faces of those guys building the Falcon when they clearly spotted this drone must have been priceless! This movie is looking great though, don't you think?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2014)

> *Oscar Isaac On STAR WARS, Stormtroopers, & Working With The Original Cast*
> 
> Since his great turn in Inside Llewyn Davis, Oscar Isaac has seen his Hollywood profile raised considerably. He's received critical acclaim for his work in the likes of the Two Faces of January and the upcoming A Most Violent Year, but the role everyone is most excited about is whoever the heck he'll be playing in J.J. Abrams' currently shooting Star Wars flick. Obviously he doesn't go into any detail on that (the rumour is he'll be playing the new owner of Han Solo's iconic ship the Millennium Falcon), but when asked if he's had any interactions with the original Star Wars trio of Carrie Fisher, Harrison Ford, and Mark Hamill on or off-screen, he provides an interesting response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2014)

> *UPDATE: First Look At A 'Chrome Trooper' From STAR WARS: EPISODE VII*
> 
> Indie Revolver have been on point when it comes to giving us some awesome first looks at images and concept art from Star Wars: Episode VII, and their latest exclusive is a doozy. Below is our first glimpse at the much-talked about Chrome Trooper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2014)

Was Clone Trooper or Stormtrooper too much to stick with for Jar Jar Abrams as a name?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm screaming and squealing inside.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2014)

> *A Lightsaber Duel & The Millenium Falcon Depicted In More STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Concept Art*
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen set images of the real Millennium Falcon, but the concept art above gives us an idea of what context Han Solo's iconic ship might be used in the movie, for what looks to be an exciting action scene. A black-clad figure (presumably Sith) clashes lightsabers with another warrior (presumably Jedi) and a fairly nondescript third character watches with their blaster drawn. Who are they? Even without a decent close-up we can tell that there really isn't a lot of detail, so it's a safe bet that the designs weren't based around any specific actors/characters when they were laid out. By that same token, there's no guarantee this scene or even one like it will actually wind up in the finished film. Still, it's a nice glimpse into the creative process, and I'm sure you can draw your own conclusions as to who they may represent! What do you think?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2014)

Quadruple posting


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2014)

They're all quality posts,  I think he's excused. 

Get Hype!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2014)

> *STAR WARS Scene To Feature "Thousands" Of Extras; Lucasfilm Aim For Different Tone To Marvel*
> 
> According to Total-Geeks (via Star Wars 7 News) J.J. Abrams and the cast of Star Wars Episode VII recently paid a visit to Wales while shooting scenes for the movie in the nearby Forest of Dean. The site managed to catch up with the director - they even have a photo with him to prove it - while he was staying at the resort and they've compiled some details both from what they heard from him and observed while there. According to the site, Daisy Ridley, John Boyega, Pip Andersen, and Adam Driver were all there to shoot and some crew members were overheard talking about the scale of the scenes they were prepping for in Puzzlewood. They were reportedly there to shoot some huge battle scenes in the forests with thousands of extras said to be involved.
> 
> Interestingly, the also add:_ "There was a lot of business talk at the resort, and with Kathleen Kennedy also heading back and forth the set, it seems there was a lot to discuss. One thing I do know is that there was a bit of strategising when it comes to the tone of the upcoming sequel trilogy. It was mentioned that Lucasfilm is aiming to differentiate themselves from the Marvel and Pixar brands within the Disney umbrella. To that end, they?re aiming for more of a unified, cohesive tone with the sequel movies? more so than Marvel?s MCU efforts, which tend to mix and match different film styles to keep things fresh."_ That's interesting, but good news for Star Wars fans hoping for a much more cohesive universe moving forwards. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2014)

> *More STAR WARS EPISODE VII Details Reveal Some Potentially MAJOR SPOILERS*
> 
> Badass Digest are back with another Star Wars Episode VII scoop and there's a lot of new information to mull over here! They start off with news on Max von Sydow's mysterious role, revealing that Kira (the name which is believed to belong to Daisy Ridley's character) is not the one to find Luke lightsaber as it is instead a "blue alien guy" who brings it to a salage yard where she discovers it. How does Sydow fit into this? Well, _"She's hanging out there with von Sydow, who is an old cyborg dude, a guy who maybe has dementia. He talks a lot of nonsense. But as soon as that lightsbaber shows up, he gets lucid. He recognizes it. He begins to talk about the old days, name drops a couple of Prequel Trilogy characters, even. And then, after Kira and the alien leave he makes a call to a mysterious figure. "It's here," he says. But who is he calling?"_
> 
> Remember that AT-AT spotted on the Dubai set of the movie when shooting began? Well, it appears as if we finally have an explanation for that too. Apparently Kira lives inside an abandoned one of the iconic vehicles from The Empire Strikes Back! In other location news, Greenham Common Air Base - where a number of X-Wing fighters and the Millenium Falcon were spotted - is indeed the Massassi Temple on Yavin IV from A New Hope. Finally, one drastic change which could be on the way has been revealed in concept art which apparently shows Chewbacca with a cybernetic hand. They speculate that he may have lost it in a battle after Return of the Jedi, but caution that there is other concept art where he still has both hands, so we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2014)

> *Is This Our First Look At Leaked Footage From STAR WARS EPISODE VII?*
> 
> A video was uploaded to YouTube a little earlier this evening, but was quickly taken down and the account associated with it deleted. Does that lend credibility to the belief that it's really from Star Wars Episode VII. Perhaps! I'm personally not convinced, especially as we never actually see Mark Hamill's face and part of me thinks this reeks of someone with way too much time on their hands who wanted to fool the internet. Of course, it does have a reasonably legit look to it thanks to the Disney watermark and the fact that J.J. Abrams did apparently shoot some footage in Ireland's Skellig Michael Island earlier this year. If anything, this looks a lot like test footage and it does match up to a lot of what we've heard about where we pick up with Luke Skywalker in Star Wars Episode VII. What do you guys think? As always, we'll let you be the judge in the usual place.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2014)

> *Huge STAR WARS EPISODE VII Spoiler Reveals The Franchise's Most Shocking Twist To Date*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2014)

This would be garbage if true. The thing that separates Luke from Vader was that he said no to the dark side(and even if we take into account the now non canon Dark Empire, he joins Palpatine to find a way to beat Palpatine even if got enslaved but he still gets freed and contributes to his defeat). Making Luke into Darth Vader 2.0 seems like an excuse to have Darth Vader using his son. It means Yoda and Kenobi failed, Luke trying to rebuild the Jedi Order would have made more sense and having him around as a supporting member/Grandmaster would have allowed younger stars/characters to have their time more. Here he's just another villain for the new protagonists to beat. 

Come up with something new please instead of Vader V2.0. I thought film makers said they did'nt want the audience to be reminded of Vader for their villain because it would demean their villain as just another Vader wannabe.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2014)

its JJ Abrams...everything you read that has been leaked is just misinformation.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 3, 2014)

Hence why I said "if true". I'm hoping it is'nt.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2014)

the fucked up part is that its likely his misinformation will be more interesting than the actual movie.


i remember reading a few Star trek 2 rumors back then and they were all better than that piece of shit "Wrath of Khan" rehash he crapped out.



at least the visuals will be great though, what with the practical effects and all...


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope Max von Sydow is actually playing Kanan from Star Wars Rebels.



> Spinning out of the Star Wars Rebels TV series, the early days of Kanan, announced at the Cup O Joe panel at NYCC, as Kanan, The Last Padawan.
> 
> The book is written by writer for the TV show Greg Weisman, and drawn by Pepe Larraz.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2014)

> *New STAR WARS EPISODE VII Villain Concept Art Description*
> 
> So many Star Wars: Episode VII rumours, so little time. The high anticipation and torturous wait for something official from the J.J. Abrams camp means that we'll tend to post pretty much any cool bit of new info pertaining to the currently shooting movie we come across, and this concept art description from Making Star Wars definitely qualifies. The site claim to have gotten a look at 2 pieces of art depicting a previously unseen villain, with a backdrop reminiscent of the Hellish fire and lava planet of Mustafar. The character is armoured, wields a red lightsaber and is described as looking a bit like "Darth Vader if he were a ninja". Here's an excerpt from the report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbour (Oct 15, 2014)

Watch it now fools.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn, this looks like it will be truly epic.

I definitely need to watch this in true IMAX. Maybe even use the extra cash for VIP seating.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2014)

that cyborg shit again ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 15, 2014)

Neat concept art.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2014)

> The description does sound very like the mask donned by Expanded Universe Sith Lord Darth Bane however!



pssh...


coulda just made a Darth Bane movie.

you open up with a brief history of the Sith, explain how they fell to ruin and show Darth Bane destroying them all... from there you could take it into a new original direction.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2014)

>Bane
>EU character


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2014)

they said that all the 'decanonized' EU stuff was there to be drawn upon if need be....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2014)

Bane appeared in the TCW which is canon via illusion or force ghost shenanigans. To be fair it is still Expanded Universe, EU is anything besides the movies, current policy is that all EU works released are canon unless said otherwise. Bane is canon in keeping with TCW's reference of him. They're referencing TCW Bane not Legends Bane(hopefully they keep his history intact in the new canon).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Bane appeared in the TCW which is canon via illusion or force ghost shenanigans. To be fair it is still Expanded Universe, EU is anything besides the movies, current policy is that all EU works released are canon unless said otherwise. Bane is canon in keeping with TCW's reference of him. They're referencing TCW Bane not Legends Bane(hopefully they keep his history intact in the new canon).



You could've just said that he was already mentioned in the film novels and was created by Lucas originally.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 16, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Bane appeared in the TCW which is canon via illusion or force ghost shenanigans. To be fair it is still Expanded Universe, EU is anything besides the movies, current policy is that all EU works released are canon unless said otherwise. Bane is canon in keeping with TCW's reference of him. They're referencing TCW Bane not Legends Bane(hopefully they keep his history intact in the new canon).



I do hope that Lucasfilm keeps Darth Bane's backstory as canon, since it is most excellent; I read the _Darth Bane Trilogy_ by Drew Karpyshyn, and I enjoyed it immensely for its portrayal of the Sith lord who reformed the order, explaining why he established the rule of two. It would be terrible to disregard that backstory in future works.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 18, 2014)

From what I've read the villain is the inquisitor, which means he was one of the force sensitive operatives (that worked for Vader and Palpatine) tasked with hunting down anyone with aptitude for the force and ether killing them or recruiting them as an operative. If so the inquisitor has probably been making an army of force sensitive warriors since the fall of the empire, and likely wants to recruit the main heroin as one of these operatives. 

With that in mind the twist of the first film may be that the inquisitor succeeds in recruiting her at the end of the film, hence the concept art of him embracing her. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> From what I've read the villain is the inquisitor, which means he was one of the force sensitive operatives (that worked for Vader and Palpatine) tasked with hunting down anyone with aptitude for the force and ether killing them or recruiting them as an operative. If so the inquisitor has probably been making an army of force sensitive warriors since the fall of the empire, and likely wants to recruit the main heroin as one of these operatives.
> 
> With that in mind the twist of the first film may be that the inquisitor succeeds in recruiting her at the end of the film, hence the concept art of him embracing her.



Are talking about _Episode VII,_ or about the current _Rebels_ television series?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2014)

He's talking about episode VII.

Speaking of Rebels, there was some promotional trailers that came out months ago hinting the Master Luminara was still live.


*Spoiler*: __ 





So it turns out that the broadcast announcing she was still alive was cut in from a Holonet news broadcast. A man claiming to be a "Senator in Exile" essentially a Senator who decided to speak out against the Empire and went underground, broadcasts that Master Luminara is alive. She was being held at the same Prison Complex from Season 5 of Clone Wars.

It was a trap though. 

Master Luminara was there, but she was a frozen, mummified, corpse.  The Inquisitor had hauling Luminara's corpse around for years trying to tempt force sensitives and potential Rebels to try mount a rescue operation.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 22, 2014)

Just watched ep 5 of rebels 

*Spoiler*: __ 



good episode lots of plot about the inquisitor got dropped. Only bad thing is ezra and that damn laser slingshot he keeps trying to use(last episode even had stormies say its non lethal). give the kid a blaster already or get him started on making a lightsaber that he'll never use like kanan.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ezra's Lightsaber, it actually functions as a blaster as well as a lightsaber.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2014)

> *Possible STAR WARS EPISODE VII Concept Art Offers Another Look At The Villain*
> 
> The following piece of concept art apparently hails from a now deleted Image Shack account (not dissimilar to how that large batch of artwork from the movie found its way online recently). As you can see, it features a Sith villain from Star Wars Episode VII, though whether this is one of the character's we've heard about or someone else altogether obviously is unclear at this point.
> 
> As you can see, the lighsaber appears to have two smaller blades near the base giving it the appearance of a sword (possibly to stab opponents up close). As always, take this with a pinch of salt for the time being as there's always a chance it could be fake. It certainly looks legit though!


----------



## Atlas (Oct 28, 2014)

That looks fucking stupid.


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2014)

Pls be a fake.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2014)

That looks like a Darth Revan rip off whose design in turn was based on Darth Vader's iconic armor. That looks horrible and I thought they said they wanted to avoid villains who reminded the audience of Vader. Plz be fake.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 28, 2014)

That lightsaber hilt looks laughable. They are trying to mix medieval time swords with lightsaber here but it looks stupid.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 28, 2014)

that lightsaber is a fail they can definitely do better at being original than that


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh my god.

Ezra Bridger from Rebels is going to be the villain of Star Wars Episode VII.

Search your feelings. You will know it to be true.

He's going to the dark side.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 4, 2014)

Simon Pegg in Star Wars? I can't wait.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2014)

> *STAR WARS: EPISODE VII Is Titled THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> Last weekend, the ensemble cast and crew of Star Wars: Episode VII had celebrated the completion of principal photography with a wrap party in London, where the majority of filming took place. Today, the commencement of post-production has been announced along with the official title of the J.J. Abrams-helmed sequel. As of now, the seventh forthcoming installment to the epic space opera franchise is called *Star Wars: The Force Awakens*, as revealed in the official title treatment below! What do you think? Anyhow, the film is scheduled to be released on December 18, 2015!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

"The Force Awakens"

Jar-Jar Abrams does it again


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 6, 2014)

what an amazing title


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see Ezra as the villain.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

that's not the real title...is it?


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

It is

Remember, Abrams is involved in the screenplay writing as well


----------



## Atlas (Nov 6, 2014)

Ehh, kinda hard to come up with a Star Wars title that isn't cheesy.


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2014)

A New Hope isnt that snazzy either, it does make sense if those luke rumors are true


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

A New Hope is fine


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2014)

this is the first title I haven't liked; the weakest before has been "Attack of the Clones"


----------



## kluang (Nov 7, 2014)

Much better than the Maniacal Midicholorians


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with this title, it's just fine. The Phantom Menace and Attack of the Clones were worse titles.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't see why people shit on The Phantom Menace's title.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2014)

Especially when it's refering to the Sith threat whom the Jedi believe dead for a 1000 years or so. Attack of the Clones made no sense though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 7, 2014)

can we just skip ahead to ep 8?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2014)

That's one of the dumbest titles I've ever heard, damn.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 7, 2014)

"The Force Awakens" Really? TPM works because it's vague while hinting at the return of the Sith. ANH works because it describes how the Rebels find new hope with their victory at Yavin. How does the Force, an energy field that surrounds and binds us, awaken? It just sounds like a bad working title or a sequel to _The Force Unleashed_.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 8, 2014)

The Force Awakens is a weak ass title.

I expect better Abrams.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 8, 2014)

well i suppose it's better than "_The Midichlorians strike back_"


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2014)

Kuromaku said:


> "The Force Awakens" Really? TPM works because it's vague while hinting at the return of the Sith. ANH works because it describes how the Rebels find new hope with their victory at Yavin. How does the Force, an energy field that surrounds and binds us, awaken? It just sounds like a bad working title or a sequel to _The Force Unleashed_.



There really is nothing wrong with The Phantom Menace. No one was sure if it was referring to the Sith or the Republic going down in the long run or the Clone Wars on the rise. Thematically its fine and fits with the rest of the movie titles save Attack of the Clones.

But the Force Awakens is terrible cliche, uncreative, and stupid.


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2014)

Id rather have An Ancient Fear, but its not as bad as people say


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 9, 2014)

The title reminds me of the force unleashed 
although it doesn't give anything away besides the hint that there will be force users all over the place


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2014)

Legend said:


> Id rather have An Ancient Fear, but its not as bad as people say



Both of them are terrible. The Force "awakening" is as silly as another generic "evil" magically coming from nowhere. Those are really uninspired generic titles as one can get.

What the hell are you doing  Kasdan?


----------



## Mallow (Nov 10, 2014)

So any debates that it might turn out to be anything but a stale pile of compost are hopefully over after this title was revealed?

I mean it's so shit and screaming "we have no original ideas" that they might have just called it "Star Wars: the seventh one". TAAA-TAAA, TRAAA-TA-TA-TAAA-TA.

Here are some original titles never used in movies JJ might consider for the future:

Star Wars VIII: Force Resurrection
Star Wars VIII: Force Revelations
Star Wars VIII: Force Returns
Star Wars VIII: Force Chronicles
Star Wars VIII: Force Evolution
Star Wars VIII: Dawn of Force
Star Wars VIII: Force Forever
Star Wars VIII: Legacy of Force
Star Wars IX: Force Redemption
Star Wars IX: Force Wars
Star Wars IX: Legend of Force
Star Wars IX: Force Nemesis
Star Wars IX: Force Apocalypse
Star Wars IX: Star Wars into Darkness (Force)
Star Wars IX: Star Force

Call me when one is picked, I'll collect the money.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2014)

> *Carrie Fisher's Daughter Billie Lourd Confirmed For STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> During the Summer, a rumour doing the rounds claimed the daughter of Carrie Fisher and Co-Chairman of Creative Arts Agency Bryan Lourd would have a role in Star Wars: Episode VII (now titled "The Force Awakens"), but we never had any confirmation of this. Well now we do...from none other than Carrie Fisher's Mother Debbie Reynolds! After more than 50 years of performing on the Las Vegas Strip, Reynolds welcomed members of her family on stage during her farewell show at the South Point Casino. Here's the report from Vegasseven.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 13, 2014)

> Either way, with no acting credits to the 21-year old's name, a large part would seem unlikely



Never underestimate the power of nepotism.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 14, 2014)

So, this film now has an official title: while it may seem to be an impressive one, I am very displeased with it. The force cannot "awaken," because it is never dormant; it is omnipresent and always active, a fundamental force of the universe, as much as gravity, heat, or light. I do not see what significance this title could have for the story of the film, so I hope that the story is well-written, to make up for the poor title.

If Carrie Fisher's daughter shall be in the film, is that a possible indication that Jaina (and, by extension, Jacen) may appear in it? That would be so very nice, if that were true.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 14, 2014)

^ The Force Awakens is likely an allusion to a high volume of force users being either born or present in the current timeline of the movie...

the OT only had a total of 5, all of which felt like anomalies in the futuristic setting; in a sense you could say the force was dormant in that people had even stopped believing the force was even a thing outside of an ancient religion...



now if JarJar is going with some kind of force monster waking up then /fuckingcatflip


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

you tell him Qui


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2014)

mara we need uuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of the title "Attack of the Clones". I thought that title sucked at first, but after seeing the movie it kind of fits because that movie was a massive, steaming pile of Sith.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 14, 2014)

They'd probably neuter Mara into some bland evil woman who falls in love like 5 seconds and not do anything more with her. I prefer she not be in this abomination although her being introduced in a novel, game, cartoon or comic later on taking place in the OT era would be nice.


----------



## Burke (Nov 14, 2014)

Woah, whats with the negativity man


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2014)

Upset his canon got decanonned.


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2014)

>decannoned
>cannon


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 15, 2014)

Burke said:


> Woah, whats with the negativity man



What about this movie based on released info says I'm wrong to be negative on this?Everything I feared when I heard JJ would be attached to this is coming true. 



Gunners said:


> Upset his canon got decanonned.



Gunners, how much do I post in this thread again?I rarely posted since the original thread was made. I'm also not losing sleep over the whole Legends thing even if I liked some of the stories, I'm not condoning this movie because it makes some books, games and such that I can still read non canon. 

Nevermind my post was outright saying I would not want Mara Jade to be canonised via JJ's movies which is the antithesis of someone whose complaint about the issue is about old canon being non canon. I do not want JJ using Mara Jade, that was all I said.


----------



## Burke (Nov 16, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What about this movie based on released info says I'm wrong to be negative on this?



Well as far as official info is concerned we saw some good sets and practical effects, a list of actors whom i'm sure will do a fine job, and a main title that's uninspired at worst. Honestly you're just assuming the worst based on limited information.

Unless you mean "leaks".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2014)

> *Possible STAR WARS EPISODE VII: THE FORCE AWAKENS Trailer Description Sounds Epic*
> 
> According to Badass Digest (who have been dropping a lot of scoops about Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens), the trailer for the highly anticipated movie is just weeks away. There's been talk of it being attached to The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1 or alongside The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies, but another popular theory is that it will be released on ABC just like Avengers: Age of Ultron's first teaser was supposed to be. Though they don't seem entirely confident in their sources, here's what they've heard we'll see in the first Episode VII trailer.
> 
> _"[It'll] be short. And when I say short, I mean one minute long. It's going to have The Force Theme played on woodwinds, softly, over flashing images of the main leads, each fading to black. There's no dialogue, just reveals of the characters. And then the music swells up into a full orchestral piece - perhaps what John Williams recorded this weekend? - and we hear a female voice, likely Daisy Ridley's, saying "Wake up." And then the title card appears - Star Wars: The Force Awakens - and we see the Millennium Falcon, firing blasters, coming right at the camera."_


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2014)

Ill believe it when i see it, i do think the trailer will be shown ahead of the next disney film, Into the Woods


----------



## Atlas (Nov 23, 2014)

More news on that trailer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2014)

> *First STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Trailer Debuts In Theaters This Friday*
> 
> Good. Gooooood! Regal have revealed that you'll be able to see the hugely anticipated first trailer for Star Wars: The Force Awakens at 9 of their select locations this Friday. If you get yourself to any of the below theaters on November 28, 29, or 30 you will get to see the trailer before any movie screening on those days. We don't have any info on where and when it'll debut in the UK or any other regions (or online) yet, but we'll update ASAP.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2014)

> *J.J. Abrams Confirms STAR WARS EPISODE VII Trailer (And Reveals How Long It Will Be)*


----------



## Burke (Nov 26, 2014)

i have moderate hopes, jj


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2014)

Has it leaked yet?  

I'm looking around but I haven't found a legit one.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2014)

[youtube]pMCcOt9zfro[/youtube]


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 28, 2014)

So apparently that art depicting a saber with three blades was on the mark. 

It might be even more impractical that a double bladed saber, and at least _that_ had the excuse of looking cool.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 28, 2014)

So the 3 bladed lightsaber shit was real  

At least he looks like Darth Revan but still


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2014)

lightclaymores


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

This movie is going to be trash.


----------



## Sanji (Nov 28, 2014)

Nah it looks like it has heart put into it. It deserves a shot.

And the triple blade isn't THAT bad.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

CaveLemon said:
			
		

> Nah it looks like it has heart put into it. It deserves a shot.



Having "heart" or what not put into a movie doesn't prevent said movie from being horrible.  Don't get me wrong, I'll be watching it day 1 because of Star Wars but it's best to go in expecting that this movie probably won't live up to one's expectations unless they are negative ones.  Perhaps future trailers will change my opinion but somehow I doubt it. 



> And the triple blade isn't THAT bad.



True, it is just a lame attempt to make the lightsaber look badass/cool.  It could have been worse.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't really judge that quick and small trailer. I was pleased though by the little they show.

Not going lie, I nearly jizzed when the Millennium Falcon was revealed.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2014)

At first I thought it was another fake video when I saw it on my feed. It looks at least nice so far. The lightclaymore was a surprise...


----------



## Khyle (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Saishin (Nov 28, 2014)

Watched the trailer,it looks promising,let's hope it gonna be a good movie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2014)

I already like the fact that it doesn't look as shiny and clean as the prequels...

but the lightsaber better have a damn good reason for having 2 sparklers attached to its sides. shit looks ridiculous...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 28, 2014)

That lightsaber is really fucking stupid...

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2014)

Well the ships and flow of it all looks better especially the storm troopers.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 28, 2014)

as long as the lightsaber claymore thing isn't widespread (just unique to that guy) i think it's pretty cool


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2014)

you think lame things are cool, Blunt


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 28, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> And the triple blade isn't THAT bad.



A blade like that is how accidents happen. 

It really is incredibly impractical. All its good for is impressing people when you don't cut your own hand off fighting with it.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 28, 2014)

I get this weird vibe that this movie is made by amateurs, like it doesn't feel like a big budget film to me for some reason. And I'm not expecting it to be all CGI like the Prequels were.

Not impressed so far.  At least it can't go any worse than the Prequels, but I doubt it will be anywhere near as good the Originals based on what I saw from the trailer, which isn't much. That stupid looking lightsaber looks like something George Lucas would have planned or like it belongs in some children cartoon.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 28, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you think lame things are cool, Blunt


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 28, 2014)

> I'm not too impressed with the trailer, that stupid looking lightsaber was real I see, and I get this weird vibe that this movie is made by amateurs, like it doesn't feel like a big budget film to me for some reason.


I think its a function of how early they are in post production. Frankly I'm surprised at how much cg they seem to have done already. Nice Snufkin set by the way.


As for the trailer, yeah the tri blade saber looks kinda corny and I'm not such a fan of how unstable the blades look (more like flames or jets of plasma than a laser sword), it does sound fucking badass though, almost like the growl effect they used for the Emperor's light sabers in the Clone Wars CG show.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 28, 2014)

That lightsaber is gay. And that fucking ball of a droid  what the hell was that. Jeeze. 

But the millennium falcon  that was some badassery.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you think lame things are cool, Blunt



But don't you listen to bands who has a fanbase of like 50 people?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 28, 2014)

Trailer looks cool.

But needs to be watched on the big screen/imax to get the full effect.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2014)

Just by looking @ a few shots from the trailer, the movie will be much better than episodes 1 2 3, but that light saber... 

It will destroy the whole franchise lol.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I already like the fact that it doesn't look as shiny and clean as the prequels...
> 
> but the lightsaber better have a damn good reason for having 2 sparklers attached to its sides. shit looks ridiculous...



You could say it looks like a sparkling boner.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

How did that lightsaber get past the idea phase?


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2014)

Doesn't the inquisitor have highly customisable sabers


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

The rest of the trailer looks pretty good other than the lightsaber though, no overuse of CGI.


----------



## Chimichangas (Nov 28, 2014)

they take the lightsaber idea from here  XD
Five clips of next week's episode.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

The lightsaber is the only part of the trailer that worked for me.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 28, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> The rest of the trailer looks pretty good other than the lightsaber though, no overuse of CGI.


You do realize that 99% of what you saw in that trailer was CGI yes?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice trailer. 

Couple of stills.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

Man fuck you guys.  You just want the George Lucas Star Wars.  You probably supported bringing back Ford and company too.  

Not me.  I am ready to leave all of the old films behind and go in an exciting new direction.  Which means I won't be crying about a lightsaber redesign.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> You do realize that 99% of what you saw in that trailer was CGI yes?



Yeah, bad choice of words I guess. I meant that it doesn't look the sterilized clean look the prequels went for, but way more dirty and authentic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2014)

Funny enough, the Star Wars Roleplaying game by Fantasy Flight games might have some inside track knowledge on that flaming lightsaber. In the Beta book for Force and Destiny (which is a core rulebook that focuses on running a campaign full of force users) there is a specific lightsaber crystal that produces that effect. The lightsaber radiates heat more than other lightsabers and is generally cause burns to your opponent while in a lightsaber duel.

I don't have the book on me right now though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 28, 2014)

I have spoilers from the sequel already called Star Wars: Force Into Darkness


Early production, they'll make the blades laser based later on and we have a preview of Yoda's brother's cousin whose 90,000 years facing Darth Saki.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 28, 2014)

Sith lightsabers are getting more and more impractical


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Man fuck you guys.  You just want the George Lucas Star Wars.  You probably supported bringing back Ford and company too.
> 
> Not me.  I am ready to leave all of the old films behind and go in an exciting new direction.  Which means I won't be crying about a lightsaber redesign.



I want James Cameron Star Wars.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2014)

James Cameron is as bad as Abrams

>muh Avatar


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 28, 2014)

Fang said:


> James Cameron is as bad as Abrams
> 
> >muh Avatar



There's always Ridley Sc-oh right

> Prometheus


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

That trailer was very impressive, but I still believe that that triple-bladed lightsaber is extremely impractical and should never have been designed, and that ball-shaped droid, while very mobile, was also ridiculous, as well.

Why are there still TIE fighters and X-Wings? Are the Rebellion and the Empire still fighting? Why have they not upgraded to the newer models of their fighters (the TIE interceptor and TIE defender for the Empire and the E-wing for the rebels)?

I still am wary of this film; while I am a major fan of _Star Wars,_ I worry that this film shall be too different from the previous films, and that it shall be only a poor attempt to make more money from a long-running franchise.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> There's always Ridley Sc-oh right
> 
> > Prometheus



They should make an Aliens Star Wars crossover already


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

Fang said:


> James Cameron is as bad as Abrams
> 
> >muh Avatar



I would rather watch Avatar than any of Abrams' crap.  Cameron can at least direct well and does action well.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 28, 2014)

The teaser was alright. Iffy on that saber though. Just looks... ehh.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KeF3zc_M4mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> The teaser was alright. Iffy on that saber though. Just looks... ehh.



I also dislike how the blade appeared to be wavering and flowing, like fire or lava, when every single depiction of lightsabers from the very beginning of the franchise to the present always portrays them as a smooth and steady beam; why change such an iconic element of the franchise now?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll watch this movie, but the concepts explored in the trailer underwhelm me. 

A lihtsaber with a crossguard that's also made of lightsaber plasma? Yeah okay. That's really gonna protect dude's hand. 

Also look. A fucking typical Sith with a black cloak and a red fucking lightsaber. It's like they're not even trying. 

So much for Anakin bringing balance to the force. "Hey Vader, you redeemed yourself and saved the Galaxy - for thirty years. Then some douchebag with an artificially deep voice who shops at Hot Topic is gonna show up around the time Luke has the gout so bad he can't fight."


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2014)

People made the same complaints about Darth Maul's Double Bladed Lightsaber, about how impracticle it was, in the when the Episode 1 Trailer came out, and they stopped complaining about it once they saw the lightsaber in action.

Same shit, different decade.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> People made the same complaints about Darth Maul's Double Bladed Lightsaber, about how impracticle it was, in the when the Episode 1 Trailer came out, and they stopped complaining about it once they saw the lightsaber in action.
> 
> Same shit, different decade.



Double bladed lightsaber won't cut your hand or impale you in the chest when you use it


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 28, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> People made the same complaints about Darth Maul's Double Bladed Lightsaber, about how impracticle it was, in the when the Episode 1 Trailer came out, and they stopped complaining about it once they saw the lightsaber in action.
> 
> Same shit, different decade.



I thought Maul's saber was shit then, and I still do. The best lightsaber duels were in the OT, especially Empire Strikes Back. It wasn't a bunch of stupid kung fu bullshit for its own sake. Those fights were about dialogue and exposition, and used the sword fight to convey that.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Double bladed lightsaber won't cut your hand or impale you in the chest when you use it



Neither would this.

I mean if you allow the cross gaurd of your Claymore to rest on hand your probably about to die anyway. Same deal if you needed the gross guard to press against your chest.

Darth Maul's double bladed light saber is way more impracticable.

Besides, the way he's holding that lightsaber to me suggest a Flourish fighting style, more like Parat.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI_jK2mzTUQ[/YOUTUBE]

Never once does the cross guard touch this guy's body, and he's using a cross guard that's at least the same size if not bigger than the one on the lightsaber.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2014)

Maul's lightsaber staff never came off nonsensical like Darth Big Guy's crossguard saber did, apples and oranges.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm going to make a crazy prediction. The voice over in the trailer is actually done by Mark Hammil.

It reminds me of the Mark Hammil's Voice Over work as Darth Bane in The Clone Wars.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2014)

Han Solo said:


> How did that lightsaber get past the idea phase?



The rejected ones probably looked like this:


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> People made the same complaints about Darth Maul's Double Bladed Lightsaber, about how impracticle it was, in the when the Episode 1 Trailer came out, and they stopped complaining about it once they saw the lightsaber in action.
> 
> Same shit, different decade.



All these complaints about a cross-guard? Do any of you doubters even know jack shit about swordplay?

Darth Maul wielded his double bladed lightsaber like a quarter staff with a centered grip. I don't see any issue whatsoever with this new Longsword styled design.

Honestly thought the trailer was really hype. Tatooine just keeps coming back eh? Desert Planets are pretty awesome. I hope Hoth makes a reappearance. And it looked like X-Wings were flying in a temperate climate so maybe, Yavin IV? The CGI looks great and I'm pretty excited. I think that's the first time we've seen a helmetless storm trooper right? (Not counting the Clone Wars)


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2014)

Slice said:


> The rejected ones probably looked like this:



I liked the Torah version better


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2014)

be thankful it's jsut a lightclaymore and not a lightkeyblade


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 28, 2014)

It seems like his light saber is either poorly made or is powered by something unstable, and so is expelling energy too violently, and so also needs extra exhaust points, along with the main blade looks odd too.


----------



## Darth (Nov 28, 2014)

Man you guys are worse than reddit...



also George was only 5 years off. pretty close all things considered.

[YOUTUBE]4UGV7WVB-bA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2014)

Great teaser got me pumped up for the movie. Hopefully they are better then the prequels. I liked the sith claymore light sabe. Sith get best light sabers first the double bladed one in episode one and this one.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 28, 2014)

//HbS


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 28, 2014)

Teaser was meh... well, it was just a teaser.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2014)

that falcon shot made it feel *BIG*. as it should. 

could someone resize the gif in my sig if its too big?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope they don't mess it up


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 28, 2014)

I actually like the design of the lightsaber except for the instability. 

As for the teaser as a whole, I liked it. The Stormtroopers took it alone


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 28, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> could someone resize the gif in my sig if its too big?




here. Proper size and under 1mb

//HbS


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The lightsaber is the only part of the trailer that worked for me.


**


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 28, 2014)

eh

looks like every movie supervised and directed by JJ Abrams tbh


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice trailer.
> 
> Couple of stills.
> 
> ...



That first shot looks like straight from dark souls 3.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2014)

Dark Souls invented everything


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 28, 2014)

*Reads the comments*

I guess it wouldn't be Star Wars without fans nitpicking over every minor detail.

Personally, I don't really mind the lightclaymore that much. Doesn't mean I like it, but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt when we actually see it in action. Could be that its designed for a different fighting style compared to the acrobatic, wuxia like fights we saw in the prequels.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 28, 2014)

You nerds got the nerve to argue about the practicality of a lightsaber. A freaking LIGHTSABER. You know what's more practical than a lightsaber, a gun. any gun. No one likes lightsaber's because they're practical, they like em because it's a freaking laser beam sword. Why are you applying practicality to something that was never meant to be practical in the first place?

Swag>Practicality. 

You know what? I'm glad there are triple sided lightsabers because it suggests there have been developments on fencing techniques since then. It makes me intrigued to know what kind of advancements have been made , that's what adding new shit should do. This sort of thing is good, remember?  Same goes with the rolling droid. I never knew how many people were this stupid until now. A lot of people are just against any sort of sequel. They want a sequel that doesn't deviate in any way from the originals, basically they want a HD remake,  that's stupid.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IiXuLjxg6HY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2014)

if one has the force by their side they can deflect blaster shots  lightsabers can cut through blast doors 

im curious as to why there are sith. I'm guessing some dark force users didn't care about the rule of two and decided to hide and wait for the right time (like sidious and vader dying) to emerge?

then therre's the prophecy...


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You nerds got the nerve to argue about the practicality of a lightsaber. A freaking LIGHTSABER. You know what's more practical than a lightsaber, a gun. any gun. No one likes lightsaber's because they're practical, they like em because it's a freaking laser beam sword. Why are you applying practicality to something that was never meant to be practical in the first place?
> 
> Swag>Practicality.
> 
> You know what? I'm glad there are triple sided lightsabers because it suggests there have been developments on fencing techniques since then. It makes me intrigued to know what kind of advancements have been made , that's what adding new shit should do. This sort of thing is good, remember?  Same goes with the rolling droid. I never knew how many people were this stupid until now. A lot of people are just against any sort of sequel. They want a sequel that doesn't deviate in any way from the originals, basically they want a HD remake,  that's stupid.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## kluang (Nov 29, 2014)

after watching the trailer. i scour youtube for this gem

i cant use the youtube tags?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dCv4jwdTtZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 29, 2014)

kluang said:


> after watching the trailer. i scour youtube for this gem
> 
> i cant use the youtube tags?



Yeah had the same problem, just remove the s from 'https' and you should be ok


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 29, 2014)

No you're supposed to just put the dCv4jwdTtZQ in between [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE].


----------



## Əyin (Nov 29, 2014)

Regarding the Crossguard Lightsabre, it's already exist in the EU


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

Im actually even more excited for the movie, i loved the trailer. No Disney Logo, No Lens Flares. People are so quick to bash a movie they havent even seen yet. It looks like the sith will have the mask of Revan. The Crossguard lightsaber isnt even new to starwars so quit bitching about it:  It also could be a dual-phase lightsaber with exhaust ports


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay, so more about the Lightsaber.

I believe the Lightsaber crystal used is called a Barab Ingot.

They're found in ore found on the planet Barab 1, where the surface of the planet is constantly bathed in dangerous radiation. Barab Ingots cause the lightsaber blade to "burn" and become semi-transparent, almost to the point of loosing it's cohesion. 

The Lightsaber blade produced by a Barab Ingot burns like fire and can can even be used to set opponent's on fire.

Anyhow, I believe that the person we see in the Trailer is not a "Bad Guy" so much as a "Bad Girl" I think it's Gwendoline Christie.

The concept art that spoiled this lightsaber before the trailer came out shows the front of this character. This character wears a hood and a mask similar to Darth Revan. Now earlier on in production there was a rumor that Benedict Cumberbatch was considered for a role, but role was gender neutral role, and they ended up casting Gwendoline Christie for the role instead of Benedict Cumberbatch. Meaning a man or a woman could have the play the role, and that certainly seems to be the case for this character based on the concept art that spoiled the lightsaber before the trailer. 

For those who are unfamiliar with Gwendoline Christie, she plays Brienne of Tarth on Game of Thrones. She's also 6'3" (1.9 Meters) tall, and thin like the figure we see in the trailer. Oh, and she also happens to be a classically trained Sword Fighter.

So yeah, it matches up.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 29, 2014)

Nuuskis said:


> I get this weird vibe that this movie is made by amateurs, like it doesn't feel like a big budget film to me for some reason.



.

It looks that way cuz its pre production footage.

Everything will look completely different with CGI and editing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> if one has the force by their side they can deflect blaster shots  lightsabers can cut through blast doors
> 
> im curious as to why there are sith. I'm guessing some dark force users didn't care about the rule of two and decided to hide and wait for the right time (like sidious and vader dying) to emerge?
> 
> then therre's the prophecy...



rule of 2 was meant to insure a clear line of succession among all the Sith, whether 5 or 5000; the ruler and the one meant to surpass him. It doesn't mean there are only 2 Sith, just that there are only 2 Sith lords.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

I think its Adam Driver or Domhnall Gleeson's character tbh, I think Gwen will be a imperial soldier


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 29, 2014)

Gwendoline Christie is reprising this infamous stormtroopers role.

[youtube]Ja4v-qiFvBg[/youtube]

.

*edit* -



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> im curious as to why there are sith. I'm guessing some dark force users didn't care about the rule of two



Sith holocron.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 29, 2014)

the lightsaber looks cool yet dumb at the same time, I mean what's the point of the cross? it really doesn't look very practical to me, shit still looks cool though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> rule of 2 was meant to insure a clear line of succession among all the Sith, whether 5 or 5000; the ruler and the one meant to surpass him. It doesn't mean there are only 2 Sith, just that there are only 2 Sith lords.



thats right! i forgot that just because there's two taking a title doesn't mean there are more possible sith if one or both die.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2014)

You want to know why a Cross Guard on a Lightsaber is a good idea? 

Remember when Anakin has the duel with Count Dooku in Revenge of the Sith, how he locked up Dooku's Lightsaber, and then swipped his blade downward and cut off both of Dooku's hands?

If Dooku's lightsaber had a cross guard he would have prevented that move.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 29, 2014)

Only issue I see with the cross is that if someone physically stronger has you pinned down and forces the lightsaber close to your body the cross sabers could harm the wielder but then again if said wielder is  powerful or skillfull enough it won't come to that anyway


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Why does everyone care  about the lightsaber when the movie looks visually like a generic mess like all Abrams.

Say what you will about Lucas but he understood making interesting shots.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

did you not see the X-Wing and Falcon shots?

and they could be Dark Jedi and not exactly Sith


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah? They looked small and more designed for the small screen.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2014)

i loved those falconshot, made the falcon look so big like it should be <3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 29, 2014)

eh can't judge based on 88 seconds, some shots can't be appreciated in a few seconds. 

I think it will be a decent movie but since its star wars it will massively divide opinion.

only thing I'm sure of is lens flare light saber battles


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 29, 2014)

Why are we assuming the guy is a Sith? He could be a Dark Jedi, or simply unaffiliated with any group or ideology. The fact that his lightsaber blade seems crudely constructed compared to earlier ones (look at how it crackles and blinks), it seems this guy may have been self taught. 

Also, I find the idea of the Stormtrooper protagonist interesting. I for one hope he's actually an enlisted trooper and not a rebel wearing a confiscated uniform. An Imperial protagonist would be an interesting new twist.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2014)

^ kyle katarn.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

I think he will be a imperial stormtrooper who defects


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 29, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ^ kyle katarn.



Nah..don't make him a Jedi. Keep him a regular ass Joe. That's a better story. Yeah, Luke saved the Universe but he was some kinda superhero. Big whoop. I wanna see a guy without magical powers save the day.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 29, 2014)

you know i never thought about it like that...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2014)

Kyle Katarn already saved the day by helping with getting the Death Star plans  too bad this is no longer canon. Katarn was a badass friend.

Plus.



//HbS


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 29, 2014)

this movie doesn't seem as good as I thought it would be 
That lightsaber design.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2014)

> this movie doesn't seem *as good as I thought it would be*


why would you think that ?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuck, someone got ahead of me. 

Edit: Yes, correct, the lightsaber already existed at some point in the SW continuity, doesn't mean I find it aesthetically pleasing to see.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 29, 2014)

As I watched the trailer only one word came into my mind : meh !


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 29, 2014)

Trailer was amazing. People already calling the movie terrible have no basis aside from pre meditated asshurt.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

I can understand people who feel "meh" about the teaser.

But if you hated it, I honestly don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

There is actually much more to go off of than the 80 seconds of that teaser.

There is Super 8 and Star Trek and Star Trek: Into Darkness and Mission Impossible 3


At this point a 1:1 comparison between amount of footage released I would rather see Phantom Menace.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

At that point you're criticizing Abrams, not the teaser. That's a totally valid thing to do to gauge your interest in the movie as a whole, but his filmography has nothing to do with the quality (or lack thereof) of this film's teaser.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Sure it is because that is all stuff he looked at and said yep this is good. He has never had a strong eye for composing shots or for visual is general it is what the lensflares that he so often gets lampooned for are covering up.

So in an 80 second spot that should be full of iconic memorable stuff (like say the original Phantom Menace trailer) it is instead full of a bunch of bland stuff that feels contained and small.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2014)

Taleran said:


> So in an 80 second spot that should be full of iconic memorable stuff (like say the original Phantom Menace trailer) it is instead full of a bunch of bland stuff that feels contained and small.


Eh. I agree that The Phantom Menace's teaser had more interesting shots (though as a whole it wasn't _that_ great--though I may only be saying that looking at it in retrospect), but for a teaser, this one did it's job alright. It had enough in it to pique my curiosity--which is all I expect a teaser to do. If this had been an actual trailer, I'd have been more disappointed; but we've still got plenty of promotional material ahead of us. 

basically: your complaints are understandable, just not wholly shared


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 29, 2014)

Taleran said:


> So in an 80 second spot that should be full of iconic memorable stuff


I don't think that's how teaser work.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Actually if you want to go to the definition of what a tease is then it should show you glimpses of great things to make you want to see more of it.

In the case of film that is a spectacular combination of in the case of a blockbuster like this audio / visual and scale.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 29, 2014)

I absolutely loved that lightsaber

Wild and rough, made me think of Dead Space weapons. 
If that was a Sith or some renegade of sorts, then he/she should have made that lightsaber from scratch working with spare or spoiled components.

I see the crossguard more like a relief valve used to hold all the weapon together without it imploding on your hand.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 29, 2014)

.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 29, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Sure it is because that is all stuff he looked at and said yep this is good. He has never had a strong eye for composing shots or for visual is general it is what the lensflares that he so often gets lampooned for are covering up.
> 
> So in an 80 second spot that should be full of iconic memorable stuff (like say the original Phantom Menace trailer) it is instead full of a bunch of bland stuff that feels contained and small.







But I agree, the trailer does'nt make me go wow or pumped. Millenium Falcon scene aside and that's the iconic and memorable stuff as you mentioned complete with the iconic Star Wars intro theme.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2014)

Come on TF there were way more lens flare in that scene


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> here. Proper size and under 1mb
> 
> //HbS



that bad ass.



Pilaf said:


> I thought Maul's saber was shit then, and I still do. *The best lightsaber duels were in the OT, especially Empire Strikes Back.* It wasn't a bunch of stupid kung fu bullshit for its own sake. Those fights were about dialogue and exposition, and used the sword fight to convey that.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 29, 2014)

Luke vs Vader (both) was entertaining to watch.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 29, 2014)

disney is taking star wars into the gutter 
Now we have lightsaber claymores
Only hope left is how Han Solo is in this movie


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2014)

My favourite lightsaber duel has to be Luke vs Vader on DS2. The best fucking duel. 

Obi Wan vs Anakin starts well, but turns into weird platformer stuff too quickly.

//HbS


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 29, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> that bad ass.




I laughed too.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2014)

Matta Clatta said:


> Only hope left is how Han Solo is in this movie



A washed up has-been.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 29, 2014)

give into the darkside and admit the prequel lightsabers were the good shit




unlike that cross lightsaber the staff saber actually has a practical design that allows you to melee two jedi at the same time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2014)

What Maul is using is actually a very practical weapon that exists in real life.

//HbS


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't understand the purpose of that lightsabre.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Once you add choreography to Lightsaber fights to that extent they loose all impact and weight and gravity

They were better as Kendo not Gymnastics.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 29, 2014)

Lightsaber battles are based on kenjutsu katana fighting from japanese culture.

The claymore style hilted lightsaber is styled after european broadsword fighting.

It probably is Brienne of Tarth in the robes and hood, she's classically trained in european broadsword fighting for Game of Thrones.

It could be cool in a japanese katana versus european broadsword type of way.

.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Once you add choreography to Lightsaber fights to that extent they loose all impact and weight and gravity
> 
> They were better as Kendo not Gymnastics.



They had choreography in the Original Trilogy, I don't even mind the martial arts and hand to hand combat stuff thrown in with the kicks, throws, and grabs or whatever else. Even if it lacked the emotional weight or impact as the duels in Episode V or Episode VI.

But really my gripe is how retarded the crossguard concept is. Because its not effective and is there solely to be introduced as something new, and makes no sense ergonomically or logically. They don't even actually protect the hilt.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2014)

it sets a bad precedent too...now we have to have a new fucking lightsaber design in every movie.

they could've just added a crossguard instead of a LAZERGUARD!


also, yeah that is definitely Brienne of Darth...she's a big bitch but you can see a female shape.


----------



## Bielec (Nov 29, 2014)

Enjoyed the trailer, I would propably be more excited if I didn't know for some time that there will be next SW movie.

Well, many people don't like this lightsaber, I on the contrary like the idea of a sword longer than most and with handguard, it's just made for a different style, you don't swirl it around much so you don't cut your hands with it, instead you can block with it easier. 
That is assuming that the metal part of guard can actually block a lightsaber, if it can't it is indeed stupid sword.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Fang said:


> They had choreography in the Original Trilogy.



I never said they didn't.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

Taleran said:


> I never said they didn't.



Its a pretty nonsensical argument either way, every film since Episode IV had featured greater focus on physicality, motion, and acrobatics being embedded into the duels.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

4 5 and 6 are all the same style. It isn't until Episode 1 where they really move to change it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

No they weren't.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah they were IV was a bit different because of the Age difference of Alec Guinness and Mark Hamill so there was a jump or two added, other than that it was all straight ground oriented sword fighting.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


>


Of course, black guy gets decapitated first

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure your wrong; Mark was doing flips everywhere, you had TK being utilized heavily in Episode V, you had force throws and tossing lightsabers in Episode VI on top of that you still had Mark doing even more acrobatics throughout Return of the Jedi.

It stopped being all about traditional sword play after the first movie. Episode I doesn't even get THAT far off, they're just steadily moving with some kicks and throws through into it.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2014)

I am talking about specifically how the Blades clashed. Once you add Maul and his spinning and whatever it changes it from the core that it is through IV V and VI


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

The core was changed since Episode V is what I'm saying dude


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 29, 2014)

[youtube]qpfWrh1scZU[/youtube]


----------



## Karasu (Nov 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Of course, black guy gets decapitated first
> 
> //HbS





My thoughts exactly, that guy is sooo fucking dead it's not funny. 

Regarding the stage combat, all of the fights sucked before Reg Park played Maul - it all sucked ass. The fight coreography in the newer releases (I, II, III) was, for the most part, far superior (which is not to say that there wasn't fluff and plot induced stupidity).


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 29, 2014)

He is fleeing from Darth Zimmerman


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Who is narrating the trailer anyway?

The actor I mean, not the character.

Sounds like Benedict Cumberbatch at first, but afterwards I'm not sure.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's Andy Sirkis.

Why would it be Cumberbatch?


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It's Andy Sirkis.
> 
> Why would it be Cumberbatch?



I just thought it sounded a bit like him.

And, while I haven't heard he was _in_ the movie, I was led to believe that he had at least been approached, then I heard nothing.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 29, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> What Maul is using is actually a very practical weapon that exists in real life.
> 
> //HbS



An actual quarterstaff is a very practical weapon, yes, and when you touch it too far up the hilt it won't burn your hand off, or worse. Look, I'm not knocking the "cool factor", but lightsabers in general are heavily impractical as a concept. They only exist because of "cool factor", and it's a stretch for a rational mind to accept even the default model. When you bring silly shit like lightsaber quarterstaves or light whips into the franchise I just can't get behind that. It's too silly for me. It doesn't ruin the movie but I can't jump on the pro-Maul bandwagon. He was always a deeply silly character in my mind. He even had a pathetic, comedic death. I cheered.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gwendalyn Christie got the role BC was approached for.


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Kuya (Nov 29, 2014)

Can't wait till someone wears Wolverine claw lightsabers


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 29, 2014)

Can we get a shieldsaber to go along with the claymoresaber
Still can't believe they just decided to not go with a cotorsis weave sword that's red because iconic aesthetic 
Hopefully the villain is cool and maybe boyega will turn out a good performance


----------



## Jagger (Nov 29, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> He is fleeing from Darth Zimmerman


And Count Wilson.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

everytime i read pages i miss it feels like people are bitching just to bitch, if its not the lightsaber its disney if its not that its abrams. Be happy we are getting sequels and its not in lucas' hands or we'll be having more senate meetings and jar jar and shitty anakin acting.

This is for the lightsaber bitching: 

There are lightsaber whips and tonfas as well


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

Try again mate

The crossguard is fucking nonsensical


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

But its not new, so no need to bitch about something thats been around, its like complaining about the deathstar's weakness


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

Newness has nothing to do with it

And comparing it with the Death Star makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

thats the point, nothing makes sense. enjoy the ride and chill


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2014)

No, because the concept is stupid. You don't have an argument nor does anyone else to defend this shit.

"You guys hate it because its different. Its not traditional! So you don't like it!" 

That's basically what all these apologists are saying defending it. The problem is, it ERGONOMICALLY does not make sense. The wielder's hands are literally limited to certain postions and axises where he can thrust, cut, or riposte with the pommel of the saber's hilt being cluttered with the two extra emitters for the "saber crossguard". Not too mention having to worry about cutting off his own hands.

It looks like something an autistic 14 year old on Deviantart would sketch for their Sith Lord self-insert OC character.

Its as bad as the lightsaber tonfas but at least those were limited to a video game and not a movie.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

the tonfa or cane or whip appear in the movie and you'll walk out wont you?


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd be self-aware enough to recognize it being stupid


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

use suspension of disbelief


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Suspension of disbelief has nothing to do with that


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

block it out and enjoy the film is what im saying mang, it will be better than the prequels


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2014)

Legend said:


> block it out and enjoy the film is what im saying mang, it will be better than the prequels



I don't know about that.  While the prequels are pretty bad there is a chance that this new trilogy could be even worse.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

Lucas had no checks and balances so he could do what the hell he wanted, he is a great idea guy, putting it on paper and directing wasnt his strongsuit. The whole senate stuff and jar jar were crap. It took away from the plot. Anakin was played by crap actors from Ep 1 to Ep 3.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 30, 2014)

God I saw the trailer  AND I AM EXCITED


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Legend said:


> block it out and enjoy the film is what im saying mang, it will be better than the prequels



So do you think suspension of disbelief would make Battlefield Earth a decent movie to enjoy? Because that's not how it works. 

And back on topic, as bad as Episode II particularly was and parts of Hayden's and Portman's acting were in Episode III, RoTS looks like the TESB compared to "Awakening of the Force" or whatever Episode VII is called. I have hopes, but their pretty much muted about this movie.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> An actual quarterstaff is a very practical weapon, yes, and when you touch it too far up the hilt it won't burn your hand off, or worse. Look, I'm not knocking the "cool factor", but lightsabers in general are heavily impractical as a concept. They only exist because of "cool factor", and it's a stretch for a rational mind to accept even the default model. When you bring silly shit like lightsaber quarterstaves or light whips into the franchise I just can't get behind that. It's too silly for me. It doesn't ruin the movie but I can't jump on the pro-Maul bandwagon. He was always a deeply silly character in my mind. He even had a pathetic, comedic death. I cheered.



If there was a pro-Maul bandwagon it certainly wasn't because of his choice of weapon but rather his aggressive fighting style (much like Windu) which was pretty much the bulk of his character in the movie. 



Matta Clatta said:


> Can we get a shieldsaber to go along with the claymoresaber
> Still can't believe they just decided to not go with a cotorsis weave sword that's red because iconic aesthetic
> Hopefully the villain is cool and maybe boyega will turn out a good performance



Cotorsis weaves are interesting, and it would be kind of cool to see them brought in. The crossguard/saber might be beskar, phrik, or similar material. I guess that would make some sense in that it would block saber strikes and prevent a hand from sliding forward. And the small saber extensions could be used to cut or whatever. 

Either way I'm not thrilled about the look/theoretical fuctionality.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

some movies are garbage this wont be one of them


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Legend said:


> some movies are garbage this wont be one of them



How did you like dat falcon in the previews


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Legend said:


> some movies are garbage this wont be one of them



>Directed by JJ Abrams
>Written by JJ Abrams

Don't count your chickens till the eggs hatch


----------



## Trueno (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> No, because the concept is stupid. You don't have an argument nor does anyone else to defend this shit.
> 
> "You guys hate it because its different. Its not traditional! So you don't like it!"
> 
> ...



Wait couldn't the crossguards work as a way to cut his opponents hands? Though I do agree it limits his movements.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't think so, the crossguard is more of a hindrance to its own wielder then an enemy. Typically Jedi and Sith keep their hands locked on their own saber pommels and hilts, they don't move them toward or around the blades of the sabers.

And when they do grab other lightsabers, they use the Force. See with Palpatine, Luke, Vader, Yoda, Windu, Dooku, etc...

Its really not practical at all.

Only working theory is that the "Sith" using it is a non-Force user who made a faulty one and is trying to use the crossguard as an "exhaust" to keep the power crystal stable so the saber doesn't implode. But that itself only half-way makes sense since power crystals do not give off any byproducts or "exhaust" in any way.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2014)

It does look like a botched attempt at a saber. The light itself streams and isn't an actual steady stream of light.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

He might be a self taught force user, who is searching for sith relics which is why he has Revan's Mask


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> It does look like a botched attempt at a saber. The light itself streams and isn't an actual steady stream of light.



*Energy steams

But yes, there's also this from the guide to technology and weapons sourcebook on lightsabers:



> A power insulator was installed on the hilt to protect the wielder from any energy discharges.



Its probable our retarded Sith wannabe forgot to construct this when making his lightsaber.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 30, 2014)

the saber would look so much better if he had the emiters for the guard pointing upwards instead of that illogical shape that will slice his/her hands off with a wrong motion.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> Don't think so, the crossguard is more of a hindrance to its own wielder then an enemy. Typically Jedi and Sith keep their hands locked on their own saber pommels and hilts, they don't move them toward or around the blades of the sabers.
> 
> And when they do grab other lightsabers, they use the Force. See with Palpatine, Luke, Vader, Yoda, Windu, Dooku, etc...
> 
> ...



Wait, what? Crossguards are just that - guards to protect your hands. That's not a hindrance. And I've never had the bell guards of a foil (which is actually what that blade looks like) or sabre hit my wrist. Granted, a crossguard is larger/longer. But still it would be somewhat difficult to get it into a position to hurt your wrist (past 90 deg/beyond parallel to your wrist or forearm) if your holding it properly. The user is probably just going to have a different technique here. 

Not saying I'm thrilled about the design.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> *Energy steams
> 
> But yes, there's also this from the guide to technology and weapons sourcebook on lightsabers:
> 
> ...



They could also be using a Barab Ingot for the Focusing Crystal, which creates a similar effect.

Typically when people botch Lightsaber attempts the lightsaber explodes.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> If there was a pro-Maul bandwagon it certainly wasn't because of his choice of weapon but rather his aggressive fighting style (much like Windu) which was pretty much the bulk of his character in the movie.
> .



In the Lucas-verse he has no personality. The comics, novels and Clone Wars series gave him personality and motives. I could sympathize a bit with him there. In the movie he's a gimmick. He doesn't inspire any emotions at all from me. Everything in the Phantom Menace was a sight gag for autistic kids. It was literally the shittiest movie of the franchise on an objective scale.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

Ha ha, nope. Not as long as Attack of the Clones exists.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

well clone wars is canon sooo


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> In the Lucas-verse he has no personality. The comics, novels and Clone Wars series gave him personality and motives. I could sympathize a bit with him there. In the movie he's a gimmick. He doesn't inspire any emotions at all from me. Everything in the Phantom Menace was a sight gag for autistic kids. It was literally the shittiest movie of the franchise on an objective scale.



Honestly I thought I would die before someone else would have a chance to direct a movie from the franchise, and breath life into any of the characters. They're all pretty flat IMO (it seems that Harrison Ford got away with a little more than most), but he (Maul) was just 2 dimensional. He had like 5 lines or something stupid. I'm not sure which of the films is the worst (as I absoutely cannot stand Hayden Christensen), but PM wasn't good. I did prefer the fight choreography in the latter 3 though, and I think Ray Park did an amazing job in that regard. 

And his death was fucking retarded  But he was presented a little better in like Shadow Hunter.  But even then IIRC it was more describing his character's actions. I don't remember him having a lot of substance.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 30, 2014)

RAY park 

yes phantom menace was a disappointment. as was clone wars, but maul vs obi and quigon and vader vs obi on mustafar were my favorite fights in the prequels.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah I caught that 

The first time Maul fought Qui-Gon (on Tatooine) I freaked. I was like, about fucking time


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

most people dont realize the double sided lightsaber are 2 lightsabers linked together


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 30, 2014)

Maul got fucked so bad. Anakin got owned because Obi-Wan had some "high ground", but Maul gets beat despite having 10x's better high ground


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Maul got fucked so bad. Anakin got owned because Obi-Wan had some "high ground", but Maul gets beat despite having 10x's better high ground



Lucas is such a little twat.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2014)

Both tried to do gymnastics in a knife fight that's why. And both got sliced up for their troubles higher ground or not. That boy Obi Wan don't play


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 30, 2014)

While that crossguard or whatever it is anyway lightsaber does look cool, it does seem somewhat impractical to me. Can't its user accidentally hurt his hand or something?


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think that person is classical trained. New saber fighting technique coming?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Both tried to do gymnastics in a knife fight that's why. And both got sliced up for their troubles higher ground or not. That boy Obi Wan don't play



That fucking Obi Wan  

 

IMO Maul would have taunted Obi Wan, but only after breaking his legs, most of his ribs, and cutting one if not both his arms off. Then THEN he would have taunted him. 

I could give a shit less about Hayden. Kinda happy how things played out 






I'm really interested in seeing what Abrams brings to this. I mean, just for shits and giggles I watched that cluster fuck of a scene where Sidious tells Vader he killed Padme  Jeeze how embarrasing that must have been to act out. Even on his worst day Abrams couldn't screw it up that hard.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2014)

George Lucas Edition of the trailer.

[YOUTUBE]v93Jh6JNBng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2014)

Nunchaku one :rofl


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Wait, what? Crossguards are just that - guards to protect your hands. That's not a hindrance. And I've never had the bell guards of a foil (which is actually what that blade looks like) or sabre hit my wrist. Granted, a crossguard is larger/longer. But still it would be somewhat difficult to get it into a position to hurt your wrist (past 90 deg/beyond parallel to your wrist or forearm) if your holding it properly. The user is probably just going to have a different technique here.
> 
> Not saying I'm thrilled about the design.



Crossguards that are not physical or tangible defeat the purpose of their own existence in Star Wars with mass-less weapons. An enemy with a lightsaber can again, just slant his blade and shunt it between the secondary emitters and into the pommel.

Its that simple. But again I hold that its probably to diffuse the extra energy since he probably didn't build a power insulator. If those rumors about our Vader wannabe isn't an actual Force-User are true.



Pilaf said:


> In the Lucas-verse he has no personality. The comics, novels and Clone Wars series gave him personality and motives. I could sympathize a bit with him there. In the movie he's a gimmick. He doesn't inspire any emotions at all from me. Everything in the Phantom Menace was a sight gag for autistic kids. It was literally the shittiest movie of the franchise on an objective scale.



TCW is part of the "Lucas-verse" actually.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Aeternus (Nov 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Nunchaku one :rofl


That and the butter knife were my favourites lol


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 30, 2014)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> While that crossguard or whatever it is anyway lightsaber does look cool, it does seem somewhat impractical to me. Can't its user accidentally hurt his hand or something?



this is what I've been trying to say, it's design is impactical even though it looks cool.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 30, 2014)

..............jango fett unchained


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)

fang is right

sith wannabe probably isn't a force user(or a newbie?) and built the crossguard as a means of diffusing extra energy


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2014)

RIP Thrawn trilogy


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> Crossguards that are not physical or tangible defeat the purpose of their own existence in Star Wars with mass-less weapons. An enemy with a lightsaber can again, just slant his blade and shunt it between the secondary emitters and into the pommel.



??? The crossguards are physical and tangable (emitters being part of the crossguard). And mass-less or not, users put plenty of force on the blades. How many times have we see opponents pushing against the blades? Plenty. Given the crossguard is on the sword, it's only practical to assume that the emitters are made of a substance that can withstand impact from a saber (besker, phrik alloy, cortosis weave to name a few). It's not unheard of, the lightsaber Sidious had was a phrik alloy. And I think you mean hilt, the saber doesn't have a pommel (no blade weight to offset).  



> Its that simple. But again I hold that its probably to diffuse the extra energy since he probably didn't build a power insulator. If those rumors about our Vader wannabe isn't an actual Force-User are true.



The plasma/energy coming out of the crossguard looks identical to the blade. You're assuming quite a bit (actually we both are), but whatevs. 



tari101190 said:


> George Lucas Edition of the trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v93Jh6JNBng[/YOUTUBE]



 


Dat chain...saber


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> George Lucas Edition of the trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v93Jh6JNBng[/YOUTUBE]



For some reason, I really laughed in the lightsaber scene lol


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2014)

yeah i laughed pretty hard at the 1000 tie fighters at the end there


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Narutossss (Nov 30, 2014)

holy shit, these cross saber edits are killing me


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 30, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> holy shit, these cross saber edits are killing me



Same here. Can't wait to see what they are going to make next lol


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> TCW is part of the "Lucas-verse" actually.



It's got his name slapped on it, and his approval, but make no mistake - Clone Wars succeeds because of the low input from GL, not in spite of it. 

Phantom Menace fails because his input was the undisputed law. It's very telling. You go back and look at his original script for Star Wars before other people got their hands on it, and it was really awkward, bloated and weird. GL is one of those geniuses who works better when other people take his raw creativity and whittle it down into something more digestible.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 30, 2014)

dat head tilt edit had my sides hurting XD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 30, 2014)

//HbS


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> George Lucas Edition of the trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v93Jh6JNBng[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]qvc9_GDoWI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2014)

"God damn you Rick Berman." Mr. Plinkett


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2014)

I never used to be into star wars, but now that there are new comics & books I think I'm gonna try and keep up with them.

The trailer looks great and I do like the films, I just never fell in love with it.

I'll read the novels soon, and I'll read the main star wars comic.

If Ezra turns out to be the villain in ep7 then I'll go back and watch Rebels too.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> ??? The crossguards are physical and tangable (emitters being part of the crossguard).



No, they aren't. The beams are coming out of a physical emitter, the emitter itself can be bypassed or destroyed. They are located on the hilt of the blade itself. 



> And mass-less or not, users put plenty of force on the blades.



The physical force is from kinetic energy and momentum of the user, not the blade itself. There's no point in something that in the real world parallels a safety mechanic for a swordsmen that can inherently harm himself to be replicated for a lightsaber design. Or in this case as detrimental to its own user as they are for an opponent.



> How many times have we see opponents pushing against the blades?



Rarely. Once of the final scenes in Maul vs Obi-Wan before the latter gets knocked on the ledge of the reactor pit, once maybe in AoTC's in duels with Dooku and once during Windu's duel with Sidious. Its not a common mechanic and a desperation move. 



> Plenty.



No.



> Given the crossguard is on the sword, it's only practical to assume that the emitters are made of a substance that can withstand impact from a saber (besker, phrik alloy, cortosis weave to name a few). It's not unheard of, the lightsaber Sidious had was a phrik alloy. And I think you mean hilt, the saber doesn't have a pommel (no blade weight to offset).



No reason to assume anything in EU is being carried over into the film, your assuming far too much; Vondumm crab armor, phrik, cortosis, all of that is non-canon in the Disney continuity. At this point we don't even know if those concept of lightsaber resistant/immune weapons exist anymore. 



> The plasma/energy coming out of the crossguard looks identical to the blade. You're assuming quite a bit (actually we both are), but whatevs.



Actually I'm not. The quote is from the lightsaber article in the Complete Visual Dictionary about the mechanics of lightsaber construction, specifically on power insulators so the energy blade is stable. It holds a lot more water given the jagged appearance and unstable depiction of the Sith wannabe's lightsaber.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Bishamon (Nov 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> George Lucas Edition of the trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v93Jh6JNBng[/YOUTUBE]



Dat 420% skill dual cross guard light saber doe


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> No, they aren't. The beams are coming out of a physical emitter, the emitter itself can be bypassed or destroyed. They are located on the hilt of the blade itself.



Nah, it looks like the emitters are on the side perpendicular to the hilt. Regardless of their location, it would be pretty damn difficult to bypass something that can't be destroyed by a saber (like besker).  Agree only to disagree. 



> The physical force is from kinetic energy and momentum of the user, not the blade itself. There's no point in something that in the real world parallels a safety mechanic for a swordsmen that can inherently harm himself to be replicated for a lightsaber design. Or in this case as detrimental to its own user as they are for an opponent.



 yeah which is transferred down the blade. I said force on blade, not from blade (didn't we already say mass-less or not). The point is that a saber blade can slide right on down and hit a user's hand. And try to remember that I'm not thrilled with the design, I'm only trying to make sense of what's been shown. If I'm forced to choose between thinking what we've seen is a crossguard or "vent system" I'm going to bet on the former and no the latter. 

And I use both foil and sabre, and I don't see how a crossguard would be detrimental. Again, the bellguards and crossguards I've used do not get anywhere near my wrist or forearm. 



> Rarely. Once of the final scenes in Maul vs Obi-Wan before the latter gets knocked on the ledge of the reactor pit, once maybe in AoTC's in duels with Dooku and once during Windu's duel with Sidious. Its not a common mechanic and a desperation move.



Plenty enough to show it happens? Yep. 



> No.



See above.



> No reason to assume anything in EU is being carried over into the film, your assuming far too much; Vondumm crab armor, phrik, cortosis, all of that is non-canon in the Disney continuity. At this point we don't even know if those concept of lightsaber resistant/immune weapons exist anymore.



Yeah again, we're both assuming. Not enough information. 



> Actually I'm not. The quote is from the lightsaber article in the Complete Visual Dictionary about the mechanics of lightsaber construction, specifically on power insulators so the energy blade is stable. It holds a lot more water given the jagged appearance and unstable depiction of the Sith wannabe's lightsaber.



I really don't care who/what you're quoting. The assumtion isn't where you got the information from, but rather how the information is applied (or more to the point not applied). And this is all assumption based of a rumor about the user and your supposition of the appearance of the blade. So yeah you are assuming, and so am I. Not enough information, and really not worth pursuing further (for me at least).


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 30, 2014)

Please stop arguing about stupid lightsabers.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Nah, it looks like the emitters are on the side perpendicular to the hilt. Regardless of their location, it would be pretty damn difficult to bypass something that can't be destroyed by a saber (like besker).  Agree only to disagree.



"Even though its non-canon I'm going to claim a non-canon material that has never been depicted in the films as existing as being what makes the crossguard's material to magically make it lightsaber resistant."

No.



> yeah which is transferred down the blade. I said force on blade, not from blade (didn't we already say mass-less or not). The point is that a saber blade can slide right on down and hit a user's hand. And try to remember that I'm not thrilled with the design, I'm only trying to make sense of what's been shown. If I'm forced to choose between thinking what we've seen is a crossguard or "vent system" I'm going to bet on the former and no the latter.



No one is arguing its a vent but rather diffusing unstable energy, keep up here.



> And I use both foil and sabre, and I don't see how a crossguard would be detrimental. Again, the bellguards and crossguards I've used do not get anywhere near my wrist or forearm.



What does this have to do with a lightsaber? Are those foils and sabre's weightless? Do they have pointed guards that can hurt you? Are they oriented at your own hand?



> Plenty enough to show it happens? Yep.



>Barely shown three times in the entirety of the OT and PT that have over 30 minutes of fighting and dueling
>plenty of times



> See above.



Not a rebuttal, so not helping.



> Yeah again, we're both assuming. Not enough information.



Not really. Difference is that I'm at least basing my theory off the rumors we have and the canon information on how lightsabers work, from a sourcebook. My theory makes a lot more sense here.



> I really don't care who/what you're quoting.



Sounds like your problem. I'm using canon. Glad we see we aren't going to agree to this either way. So yeah let's leave it at that.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2014)

The Known Universe.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Its the same from the Star Wars Atlas


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> "Even though its non-canon I'm going to claim a non-canon material that has never been depicted in the films as existing as being what makes the crossguard's material to magically make it lightsaber resistant."



I really don't know what Abrams is going to use - there's a ton of stuff he could either use from existing material or create on his own that has similar properties. I was just falling back on form follows function. 



> No one is arguing its a vent but rather diffusing unstable energy, keep up here.



Sorry, you called it "exhaust" earlier, and exhaust is vented. 



> What does this have to do with a lightsaber? Are those foils and sabre's weightless? Do they have pointed guards that can hurt you? Are they oriented at your own hand?



The position of the crossguard is the same, the orientation can be/is the same, it's perpendicular to the hilt. Pointed? Perhaps some, IDK. Is it dangerous to the user? No. I don't think it would be dangerous to the wrist or forearm. My guards don't come near my wrists. And the chances of it being battered back into the user (hitting anywhere else) is just as real as a lightsaber doing the same. And again, I'm really not crazy about the design. 

Not trying to argue, but I've no idea why you keep bringing up lightsabers being weightless? Could a crossguard be used to deflect a light saber in the same situations encountered with a normal sword? Certainly. 



> >Barely shown three times in the entirety of the OT and PT that have over 30 minutes of fighting and dueling >plenty of times



Plenty of times to illustrate my point. Rare but It happens? Ok.  



> Not a rebuttal, so not helping.



Expedient response was expedient. 



> Not really. Difference is that I'm at least basing my theory off the rumors we have and the canon information on how lightsabers work, from a sourcebook. My theory makes a lot more sense here.



I'm fully aware of how sabers work and are constructed. Hey, maybe you're right. It's just seems odd to me. I might be wrong. IDK either way it's not that big of a deal. 



> Sounds like your problem. I'm using canon. Glad we see we aren't going to agree to this either way. So yeah let's leave it at that.  Why would I care what you think?



Again, I've no idea what they're using and not using. You obviously know quite a bit about this stuff.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm too tired man


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> Its the same from the Star Wars Atlas


which I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 30, 2014)

Fang said:


> I'm too tired man



It was mostly conciliatory


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Link removed
> 
> The Known Universe.


Is it even canon anymore what with being an EU map and all?


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

>                cannon


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2014)

.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 30, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



 <3


.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2014)

Couldn't make it past 3 seconds hearing Plinkett's voice before closing the tab


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2014)

>mfw they named Palpatine Sheev


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2014)

> another KFC pic


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 1, 2014)

Hmmm those rlm reviews are already primed I guess


----------



## Roman (Dec 1, 2014)

The World said:


> >mfw they named Palpatine Sheev





On another note, .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2014)

Sheev?Why?just leave it Palpatine, don't try to expand more on him or he'll go the way of Vader and get neutered(Plagueis novel took this risky matter and knocked it out of the park but that's not canon and the chances of doing it right a second time are slim). 

Eh, it's minor change and you can sort of ignore it by just calling him Palpatine or Sidious or The Emperor. Just don't do anymore than that.

EDIT This is from a wiki?Yeah taking with a grain of salt.

And offcourse the internet works fast






And tons more edits


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xAA_1nkz55g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

lol @ people asking why Boyega doesn't look like Jango Fett


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol @ people asking why Boyega doesn't look like Jango Fett


These people probably only watched the 1-3 trilogy, and only are pretending to have watched 4-6.

//HbS


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2014)

Sheesh..it's explained in Battlefront II. Don't people know what Ecks Bawks is? 

Also, Palpatine is a family name, like "Amidala". Naboo people have two names, like the English tradition. Just saying. It's logical for Sidious to have a personal name. Other people in his family do. I think "Sheev" is supposed to sound like "Shiv", like a prison knife. It suits him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 1, 2014)

It doesn't suit him at all, especially now that you mentioned "shiv".

//HbS


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 1, 2014)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

I personally find it hard to care.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> [sp][/sp]



What was he referring to in that last line?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2014)

He was addressing people upset about a black stormtrooper, I believe.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> He was addressing people upset about a black stormtrooper, I believe.



I had no problem with him being black. I had a problem with how the scene "looked". It just felt _off_.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2014)

>Dantius wasn't good enough apparently
>Sheev however is

Sasuga Disney


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2014)

> *Does Andy Serkis Have Two Roles In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS?*
> 
> Sources for the Star Wars fansite, Jedi News, claim that motion-capture superstar Andy Serkis ("Dawn of the Planet of the Apes") has not one, but two roles in J.J. Abrams' Star Wars: The Force Awakens. Here's what they know:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Dec 1, 2014)

The World said:


> >mfw they named Palpatine Sheev


Sheev.

Sheev.

...Are you serious?

someone better tell he isn't serious.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 2, 2014)

that's lame.


----------



## Legend (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Pr1-LqQfqj4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]jcabw6auOWg[/YOUTUBE]


Even Colbert has a take on it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2014)

Darth Shiv ?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 2, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> It doesn't suit him at all, especially now that you mentioned "shiv".
> 
> //HbS



It suits him perfectly, because it's the name he abandoned. He doesn't go by it any more. He doesn't have to. To the galaxy he's Emperor Palpatine. To his inner circle he is Lord Sidious. Having a ridiculous name to distance himself from adds more character to him, and adds layers to his pathos.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BJgLa3eKMYs[/YOUTUBE]

_We have to shut the cameras off._


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 2, 2014)

What do you guys think of the new Stormtrooper armor? I like it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 2, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> What do you guys think of the new Stormtrooper armor?



.

It'll look different post production with CGI added.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

It's so shiny.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2014)

It's cool, but too shiny.

//HbS


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 2, 2014)

I like to believe Sheev is based on Shiva the destroyer, Palpatine is a force of nature bent on destruction of the Jedi to rule the Galaxy. But most likely it's typical Lucas style naming and as mentioned he basically distanced himself from it so it's easy to ignore unless they start having characters call him that when referencing him.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 2, 2014)

Something I noticed that I didn’t before until I heard it on a trailer breakdown video. The Sith’s lightsaber pulsates... which they said that never happened in the Prequels and I was like  I never noticed that.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

I noticed that, but I just figured JJ was giving lightsabers a new look.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2014)

lightsaber flare ?


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2014)

Who seriously cares what Palp's first name is?

Really.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> It suits him perfectly, because it's the name he abandoned. He doesn't go by it any more. He doesn't have to. To the galaxy he's Emperor Palpatine. To his inner circle he is Lord Sidious. Having a ridiculous name to distance himself from adds more character to him, and adds layers to his pathos.



This is literally the most inane defense you could come up with


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I noticed that, but I just figured JJ was giving lightsabers a new look.



or a different or new kind of technology to make a new kind of laser sword that is not a Lightsaber.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2014)

Darth said:


> Who seriously cares what Palp's first name is?
> 
> Really.



it doesn't really matter...but I always preferred him as the ominous and nameless Emperor of the OT.

i felt making him Senator Palpatine in the PT humanized him a bit too much (but it was ultimately overshadowed by Vader's pussyfication so w/e)...

but if you're going to give this man a public persona, make him an elder statesman...why not give him a regal name befitting a Senator and Chancellor of the Republic? 

Dantius Palpatine would have suited him nicely considering his role in politics and the higher strata of society; it sounds regal and respectable.

Sheev sounds like the name of some scummy spice dealer you'd find lurking around in Coruscant's lowest levels...


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

Dantius was good considering the Plagueis novel was commissioned to Luceno by Lucas and we got the background of Palpatine being from an ancient and extremely high ranking aristocratic family who have been in politics and were a clan of Nabooian nobles for thousands of years

Also sort of explains how Palpatine was a psychopath even as a youngster who went around going 2fast2furious on speeders killing bystanders and only getting away with it because daddy had the money to make bad things and crimes disappear

Sheev doesn't even make sense contextually but I'm sure the JJ apologists will spin some retarded defense about how we're just bashing him for writing stupid retcons and silly shit


----------



## Legend (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zk9hd950-9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Did JJ even come up with the name Sheev?


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

JJ is credited as the:

- director of Episode VII
- producer of Episode VII
- head writer of Episode VII

Signs point to yes


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 2, 2014)

lol sheeev? also fuck the haters black trooper for the win.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2014)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]zk9hd950-9I[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly did not really enjoy watching this.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> JJ is credited as the:
> 
> - director of Episode VII
> - producer of Episode VII
> ...


I don't see what that has to do with the novels, which is where the name came from.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

What does his name change have to do with the novels? Where did I imply that?

Dantius came from the Plagueis novelization commissioned to Luceno by Lucas himself, directly as the origin story on both Plagueis and Sidious. Sheev is probably what JJ Abrams put into the screenplay since those rumors swirling about bringing Palpatine and Plagueis into the sequel trilogy are spreading around.

Sheev was never in the original canon.

He has TOTAL control of Episode VII.


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

Palpatine should have remained nameless

but of course Disney, Lucas, and Jar Jar Abrams have to meddle with things they shouldn't and just leave a little mystery to their characters


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2014)

Next thing you know they'll  reveal what Nihilus looks like and that he braided girls hair as a hobby


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2014)

deliciously racist

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

Why do you sign your posts

Also:

>9gag


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 2, 2014)

So palpatine is a hoodlum now?  He sounds like that one street gang member who calls himself that to try and sound edgy when everyone else just snickers at him.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> Sheev is probably what JJ Abrams put into the screenplay since those rumors swirling about bringing Palpatine and Plagueis into the sequel trilogy are spreading around.


Well there's the connection. I was unaware that Palpatine was even rumored to have anything to do with the ST, and consequently unaware of what Abrams would have to do with the character.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> Why do you sign your posts


Because it pisses the shit out of people I don't like

//HbS


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

Kay                     .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2014)

The World said:


> Palpatine should have remained nameless
> 
> but of course Disney, Lucas, and Jar Jar Abrams have to meddle with things they shouldn't and just leave a little mystery to their characters



 nameless character are not mysterious they are genetic.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

That doesn't make him "generic" if he doesn't have a first name revealed

That isn't even how the word's definition applies


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2014)

Fang said:


> That doesn't make him "generic" if he doesn't have a first name revealed
> 
> That isn't even how the word's definition applies



no, the entire name but a name never less is needed he being just named _The Emperor_ would have been generic as fuck, i am just glad for the Palpatine name.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't see a problem with THE EMPEROR nor does anyone else


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2014)

It's sinister. Nameless is mysterious.

//HbS


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2014)

stfu it's genetic


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2014)

Midicholorian level genetic


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol this shit shouldn't be taken so seriously.


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2014)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]Pr1-LqQfqj4[/YOUTUBE]



So basically the defense is "It's Star Wars, it's a universe you can't explain, and just enjoy the good parts."

Wow. Why didn't I ever think of that? Now everything I'll ever watch is gonna be 10/10 because I only need to think of what's good about it and ignore the rest!!!! 



Hunted by sister said:


> It's cool, but too shiny.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah, Star Wars was never a universe where everything is sparkly and shiny. In fact, it's been a staple of the series that technology looks worn and even just slightly dirtied from use, and I felt that always added a sense of realism to an otherwise very sleek, fantastic universe.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 3, 2014)

so basically they think because he's a sith he's an expert and there's no possibly way he'd cut his hand off
stop complaining blah blah blah
maybe its an old lightsaber 
please stop saying its weird


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2014)

a big sword Lightsaber would be bad ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2014)

Are people really complaining about a lightsaber and a black storm trooper after the shit fest that was the prequels. Your precious series is already tainted. A lightsaber won't make it worse.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2014)

>He doesn't think this won't be worse then the Prequels

Top kek


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

>thinking things could get worse than Episode II


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2014)

>trailer shows us a retarded lightsaber design
>the main girl driving a fucking xbox looking speeder which is designed to be retarded because someone thought "unique!"
>a droid on a ball for no reason
>and comically fanfic tier names like "Daisy Ridley"

Yeah at best it sounds Episode II tier


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Nah, fam; I'm not giving into cynicism that easy.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2014)

Its probably going to be bad because it'll just make Rian's writing and directing for VIII and IX look that much better


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay, I'll give you that


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 3, 2014)

[youtube]PApGfervszM[/youtube]


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2014)

Fang Trolling too OP


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2014)

There nothing I've said that's trolling


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 3, 2014)

^ lol, how are you gonna flame a movie based on an actor's name then act like you're not trolling?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2014)

**


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> ^ lol, how are you gonna flame a movie based on an actor's name then act like you're not trolling?



>lol
>flame a movie

Cringe worthy


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 3, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> [youtube]PApGfervszM[/youtube]



i never get bored by listening to him


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2014)

Fang is Rukia Tier Trolling


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2014)

There is no trolling here by me, seriously this is getting pathetic beyond belief. I have faith in Episodes VIII and IX because Rian is someone credible with talent and direction, Abrams is not.

>I-If you aren't sucking Abram's dick because he's directing and writing Episode VII, y-y-y-your trolling!


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2014)

Everyone would be well advised to go into this movie expecting the worst.


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2014)

a Preet Opinion


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2014)

Sectus' High Res Characters
Sectus' High Res Characters
Sectus' High Res Characters


this doesn't sound too bad to me if true 


also it says there that the claymore hilt is NOT a crossguard, probably a vent or some other flaw in a badly built lightsaber


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2014)

This makes a lot of sense and has me very intrigued


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2014)

apparently JJ hates Disney for their bs meddling, hates Lucas for the prequel trilogy and has aged 10 or more years or something due to all the stress of working hard trying to make a worthy sequel and not anger the SW fans/purists 


also apparently it'll be better then the Star Treks


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EJ6AmplD8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2014)

You believe shit because you read it on Reddit?

The dumb is strong in this one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2014)

^ blind        ?



> if true


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

He has a point though

>Reddit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2014)

Reddit just reposted, it came from 4chan I think


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

What's with the emoticons there buddy?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm expecting the worst so as to not suffer the cycle of confusion followed by anal devastation and utter self loathing that followed each new prequel movie...

but deep down I want this shit to be good.


and as for those Reddit rumors; the guy talks a lot about the upcoming disinformation campaign. It honestly wouldn't surprise me if that's the first wave of it...

though from what Ive read it doesn't sound bad.

Hoping Sirkis plays an ancient Sith Pureblood ; guy is the king of that cg face shit.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 4, 2014)

Fucking rumors  what a bunch of bullshit. 

Love to see the NDAs everyone and their sister signed. Kind of interested in knowing how they protect/control the release of information as well.  



RAGING BONER said:


> I'm expecting the worst so as to not suffer the cycle of confusion followed by anal devastation and utter self loathing that followed each new prequel movie...
> 
> but deep down I want this shit to be good.
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

That neg doesn't help much, strongarm kun.

>I'm p-putting you on ignore
>B-but only when you blow me out in arguments

"Full of yourself"

Ironic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 4, 2014)

Patronizing isn't the correct  word to describe how Fang is treating people...

Arrogant perhaps?

You know Fang Kun, when I put you on ignore earlier the post was negged by a single person and plus repped by 4.

Anyhow, I think "Spoiler Man" is bullshitting people.

Hear is my reasonoing why

----

*Spoiler*: __ 




The supposed "leaks" that he's strung together linking different plot details are details have been leaked multiple times in the past year or so. Nothing is particularly new or earth shattering, particularly nothing that couldn't have been faked.

The only revelation is that Max Von Sydow's character is one of the characters from the prequels, but not somebody significant, and not a Jedi. What the hell does that even mean? How many non-significant human characters are there from the prequel trilogy that would become an old man living on a desert planet and apparently half-cyborg?

It  would have to be someone on the sidelines who with some connection to Leia or Padme. Otherwise why would they be mainly looking after Leia's Daughter. 

There is only one person it can be. Someone who has a connection to Princess Leia, who she would trust to keep an eye on her daughter for her. Captain Antilles, Captain of the Tantive Iv the Corellian Corvette from the opening Shot of Star Wars.

You might ask why him?

Well, there are only 6 individuals in the Galaxy who were involved in the plot to make it appear that Padme was still pregnant while she died. Those 6 are the only ones with any connection to Leia from the original Trillogy. They include:

1. Yoda (dead, not human)
2. Obi-wan (dead)
3. Bail Oragana (presumed dead when Alderaan was destoryed, also very different from Max Von Sydow)
4. R2-D2 (Not human)
5. C-3P0 (Not human, memory erased at the end of Revenge of the Sith, so not a conspirator)
6. Captain Antilles. A man with no lines, or next to no lines, who was mentioned in passing in a new hope, and appeared only for a few brief seconds in Reveng of the Sith.

Why is he a cyborg? Well if Antilles was captured when Vader came aboard his ship, the standard practice for how the Empire dealt with prisoners was to put them to work in hard labor in the Spice Mines of Kessel. Antilles might have spent many years though and required  cybernetic reconstruction of man vital organs if he made it out alive.

Why collect old war relics? Guilt perhaps. If he's Captain Antilles he might have spent most of the war locked up in prison isolated from everyone. Someone like that could become obsessed about a war.




------------

I'm fairly convinced that he isn't telling the truth.

But I believe there could be some truth smuggled in there as well.

At the end of the Phantom Menice Obi-wan and Mace Windu were talking about how the Jedi's power had become diminished, they were unable to detect the resurgence of the Sith until after Darth Maul had struck down one of their own. Perhaps the force itself was in fact becoming dorment during this time. The plot line was never expanded upon.

The thing to remember is that George Lucas had a plan for this series going back to original trillogy. He always planned on  doing a movie like this, as far back as 35 years ago there are interviews from Mark Hamill considering this  idea.

Ideas rarely stay dead while there in someone's head. They get refined over the course of years while they make their stories.

That throw-away line from the Phantom Menace, that was never mentioned again in the Prequel Trillogy, nor never mentioned in the original trilogy. That Plot line is being pulled now. It seems obvious because of the title they chose for the movie. That's what this is all about.

But the thing is, I didn't need months of spoilers or anything to tell you that. All I needed to know was the title of the movie, and the ability to draw references to lines  in a movie that came out 15 years ago.

-----------

I doubt that Spoiler Man is an insider, he's a fan, and he should have quite while he was head.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think anyone really cares about your argument, strongarm "kun". The fact you're a whiny hypocrite who goes back on his word is probably the more amusing fact here.

>Patronizing 
>Arrogant

Are you now magically the elected universal arbitrator of how people are suppose to moderate the way they act in these threads on NF? When did that happen, strongarm kun?

"H-how dare someone not have the same disposition and stance as I do on a movie than I do!"

"I-I'm put you on ignore b-but only when its pertaining to getting blown out in an argument!"

Also:

>capitalizing honorifics 

That's you.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 4, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> At the end of the Phantom Menice Obi-wan and Mace Windu were talking about how the Jedi's power had become diminished



That was Yoda and Mace Windu in the middle of AotC when they found out about the clone army.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

Yoda was talking about the shroud of the dark side at the end of TPM during Jinn's funeral scene, actually UD.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 4, 2014)

Fang said:


> Yoda was talking about the shroud of the dark side at the end of TPM during Jinn's funeral scene, actually UD.



Was that in the novelization?


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

It was in the movie itself.

[YOUTUBE]DIRA5ifvmtw[/YOUTUBE]

Jump to 2:30 or so


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 4, 2014)

> At the end of the Phantom Menice Obi-wan and Mace Windu were talking about how the Jedi's power had become diminished, they were unable to detect the resurgence of the Sith until after Darth Maul had struck down one of their own. Perhaps the force itself was in fact becoming dorment during this time. The plot line was never expanded upon.


I'm not sure if it's EU exclusive canon but my my understanding was that it was Sidious's Veil of the Darkside that caused what you're describing in that he was actively able to obscure the Jedi's precognition. That's is probably alluded to in Revenge of the Sith when he tells Yoda that his arrogance has blinded him, which I took to mean that Sidious was able to do what he did not purely because of his power, but because of the Jedi's complacency making his darkside influence on their foresight more effective.


I'm not sure where but I did hear some talk that this film would focus more on the lore of the force itself rather than specifically Jedi and Sith which in a way are merely agents of particular paths one can potentially walk with the force. I think it would be cool if this new film dove more into how beings become connected and aware of the force. That certainly seems to be the implication of the title where it's almost like the force is awakening in the way that harmonic convergence in Avatar suddenly unlocked people's latent bending abilities.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]g6aD-m7Cw84[/YOUTUBE]

Stated explicitly in AoTC's ending in both the film and novelization.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 4, 2014)

I get that is what Yoda was hinting at with the grave danger in training Anakin. The first explicit mention of their power being weakened I remember was when Yoda said they were blind if they couldn't see the creation of the clone army and Mace saying perhaps it was time to inform the senate their ability to use the force had been diminished.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2014)

I meant that the shroud of the dark side was foreshadowed and implicated at being in the works at the end of Episode I, but the reality of it isn't realized until more then a decade later after the onset of the Clone Wars in Episode II.

Add the retro-active pushes in the continuity with The Clone Wars' sixth season giving and fleshing out the Sifo-yas/Dooku/Sidious connection and Yoda seeing Order #66 going down really doesn't help things.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2014)

Well it has been a few years since I've watched the prequels, so my timing is a bit off. To be fair, Attack of the Clones is the weakest movie in the franchise.

The point is, whoever spoilerman is, you would only need to be well versed the prequels to make the logical connections that he makes.

None of the individual spoilers he gave were new. All of them have been circulating for months now. All he's done is package the little bits together into one package and pulled from a bit of his experience with the established lore to flesh out the details. He's a fan.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 5, 2014)

i have been getting back into darth maul, and damnit if people can love boba fett for having less than 10 minutes of screen time in the original trilogy then they sure have no reason to not love maul. the dude killed qui gon ffs and had a way better death than boba, and thats just in the movie.

in the EU there was a comic i read called black sun and maul shows all kinds of badassery 

maul has someone begging, pleading for mercy, tells him info and he thinks he's off the hook, maul then goes "LOLNOPE"
force chokes a guy who tried to sneak up on him and does it with NO fucks given
he force pulls a blaster and shoots the previous wielder in the head
one species could read minds, one dip into mauls mind and dies. just from maul THINKING.
maul strangles and drowns a dude.
maul steps on and breaks a neck

should have been in the film but w/e its out there regardless and i still enjoy it to this day X3

maul is
a loyal servant, like a dog
ruthless
cruel
expert on combat
acrobatic
an assassin
by the clone wars he's an anti hero


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 6, 2014)

Maul's death in PM was the height of excrement.


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2014)

Kind of hard to be a death scene when he was never dead with the TCW retcon

Still kind of funny how the TCW series was better then Episode I and II and made sense unlike the PT


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Maul's death in PM was the height of excrement.



TCW renders this a non-death. It's an apparent death, but he made it because of the Force. Not quite sure how that works, scientifically, to be honest. Pretty sure he lost some vital organs there, not to mention the spinal damage, but I digress. He got a much better chance to be a fully fleshed out character in TCW. Except for the overall lack of being fully fleshed, that is. Cyborg joke.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 6, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> TCW renders this a non-death. It's an apparent death, but he made it because of the Force. Not quite sure how that works, scientifically, to be honest. Pretty sure he lost some vital organs there, not to mention the spinal damage, but I digress. He got a much better chance to be a fully fleshed out character in TCW. Except for the overall lack of being fully fleshed, that is. Cyborg joke.




Jeeze what a train wreck. I read a little about this after reading the last couple posts (because it sounded so screwed up) and I guess Maul and his prosthetic legs were in Dark Horse Comics back in 2005. Looks like Lucas' daughter wrote the episode Revenge for TCW that robo-Maul appears in (2012)? Dat darkside/EU influencing canon  

In any event, such good writing. This has to be right up there with Ewoks and Jar-Jar


----------



## Legend (Dec 6, 2014)

well clone wars is canon soo


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 6, 2014)

TCW was fucking amazing. Sidious vs Maul and Opress is the best lightsaber fight anywhere.


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2014)

You guys do realize TCW is riddled with content from EU/Legends making the old stuff it references and uses part of the new canon right?

Dathomir, Nightsisters, Korriban/Morriban, Quinlan Vos (who also appears in RoTS deleted scenes being referenced as well as has a cameo in Episode I) as well as a bunch of other shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 6, 2014)

Fang said:


> You guys do realize TCW is riddled with content from EU/Legends *making the old stuff it references and uses part of the new canon right?*



we'll see how JarJar handles that in his script...

his best bet is to focus on the future instead of the past.

as for TCW...I'm not sure why Bane would have a tomb on Korriban, but w/e, his new canon hasn't really been elaborated upon.


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2014)

They also called Korriban as "Morriban" or whatever in TCW but I guess that makes sense since its been over 3000 years since anyone last knew its real name

Man I can still get more hyped about TOR then I can about Episode VII


----------



## Karasu (Dec 6, 2014)

Legend said:


> well clone wars is canon soo




Yes, but in EU first. Why I find that mentionable below. 



Fang said:


> You guys do realize TCW is riddled with content from EU/Legends making the old stuff it references and uses part of the new canon right?
> 
> Dathomir, Nightsisters, Korriban/Morriban, Quinlan Vos (who also appears in RoTS deleted scenes being referenced as well as has a cameo in Episode I) as well as a bunch of other shit.




I speculated as much (in some ways because he's not the only writer), and hoped the same would hold true with the new movies. But I haven't watched hardly any of TCW - didn't care for the animation, and was just turned off by what seemed like more of the same from Lucas. Maybe I'll reconsider and try watching it again if you guys are saying it's good stuff. 

The guy/his work kind of irritates me sometimes. I think his attitude is prefectly framed by his not reading any of the novels - some written by quality authors and good storytellers (excellent work on some of the antagonists). I really wouldn't have a problem with that if he was a great writer himself, and he was trying to somehow preserve the integrity of his vision. Having said that, I thought the situation with Maul was really kind of ironic. 

Lucas was a special effects visionary, and had some interesting perspectives, but IMO he's not a great storywriter or director. I've always wanted someone to take the franchise, cut out all of the mickey mouse bullshit, and make it what it could be - great.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2014)

Fang said:


> They also called Korriban as "Morriban" or whatever in TCW but I guess that makes sense since its been over 3000 years since anyone last knew its real name
> 
> Man I can still get more hyped about TOR then I can about Episode VII



Fuck, I'm still playing SWTOR. Can't wait for the SoR expansion.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 6, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Fuck, I'm still playing SWTOR. Can't wait for the SoR expansion.



*My body...*



*...is ready.*


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2014)

Man the spoilers for SoR expansion are already out


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 6, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Fuck, I'm still playing SWTOR. Can't wait for the SoR expansion.



im still playing kotor


----------



## Atlas (Dec 6, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> *My body...*
> 
> 
> 
> *...is ready.*



My immortal Jugg can't experience that awesomeness.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 6, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> My immortal Jugg can't experience that awesomeness.



I been running an offensive focused Immortal Jugg for the longest (no shield & only 10% Def with power/Def relics), 2 piece Vindicator, 2 piece Warleader armor bonus.

i ALWAYS score within the top 3 medal earners, even if on a losing team. Don't even use keybindings haha...


but now that Vengeance can AOE its bleeds using that free sexy slam attack, well, i just gotta go back to my full DPS roots.

Plus, Unstoppable is just such a great troll against ranged and sorcs.


but then again I mainly PvP. Shit i better start practicing, its been a while.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 7, 2014)

I believe TCW does make parts of the EU canon - but only parts of it. For instance, Darth Bane is a thing, but TCW altered his appearance significantly. That's their prerogative. They gave a reason for it. I think the approach they're taking is "If it's in a movie or tv show, it's definitely canon. If not, it might be, or it might not." Rather than simply throwing out all non-movie/non-tv things as definitely noncanon. Things that happened "off screen" can get canonized by being mentioned or shown in that format. I don't necessarily agree with the decision to exclude certain things, like KOTOR or The Force Unleashed, but they may still be canonized at some point.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2014)

But part of the point is also, going forward, all officially published materials are canon. No levels of canon. Just canon.

In the long run that's a good thing, because it means everything that gets put out has to jive with the rest of the universe.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> I believe TCW does make parts of the EU canon - but only parts of it. For instance, Darth Bane is a thing, but TCW altered his appearance significantly. That's their prerogative. They gave a reason for it. I think the approach they're taking is "If it's in a movie or tv show, it's definitely canon. If not, it might be, or it might not." Rather than simply throwing out all non-movie/non-tv things as definitely noncanon. Things that happened "off screen" can get canonized by being mentioned or shown in that format. I don't necessarily agree with the decision to exclude certain things, like KOTOR or The Force Unleashed, but they may still be canonized at some point.



Darth Bane was created by Lucas originally, before EU or other parts of the continuity used him. And the whole "same level" of canon is bullshit because if the novels or comics do something that contradicts the new canon policy, they're non-canon. 

In all honesty it doesn't see a slate change because Disney simply wanted an excuse to reboot the franchise and wipe away the established lore to create a new one to market and advertise along side the movies. If something in a new book from Del Rey comes out that contradicts say, something in Episode IX's story, it'll be non-canon.

The whole "same level" of canon is really not true. In the basic premise, as long as they were explicitly with the movies like the novels and comics of old did in the previous canon with EU, they stay canon. If they don't, they aren't. Or at least the parts that aren't won't.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2014)

True Fang, another thing to consider as well is that the pace of  new novels materials coming out has slowed down recently (about to ramp up significantly). They'll likely be more thorough in making sure the new canon lines up with the films.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2014)

Fang said:


> Darth Bane was created by Lucas originally, before EU or other parts of the continuity used him. *And the whole "same level" of canon is bullshit because if the novels or comics do something that contradicts the new canon policy, they're non-canon. *



it's kind of annoying tbh...i was never big into EU aside from the games and a few CB's, but i understand their were a million books and only 1 dude in charge of keeping it all coherent; but now that they wiped away all that shit it really shouldn't be hard for new writers and "official Lore keepers" to have their shit together.

print out a list of all the "_You can't do this, 'cuz of this_" and have the new writers work within those set lines. Shit ain't that complicated, even less so when you have Darth Mickeous investing so much in the franchise.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2014)

They made almost 3 billion books in revenue off the books alone so that says something right there, and that shit never once besides the NJO series got a single TV or internet advertising during its run.  Just to put that in perspective, just from the adult SW novels with no advertising or marketing, they made roughly 3 billion of the franchises' estimated 30 billion worth. 

I can understand certain things getting swept aside, KJA's books in particular were god awful and pre-Del Rey Star Wars novels were pretty goofy; a Hutt crime lord building a knock-off Death Star for...some weird reason, an awesome comic book villain is put in the novels and treated like a jack-ass, some kid named Kyp whose a literal self-insert for the author and more powerful then a Jedi Master Luke, and crap like the Crystal Star where Luke is suicidal for no reason because a star makes him using the Force painful.

But most of the other stuff was coherent. The Clone Wars was referenced a lot and vaguely talked about by certain authors, starting from Zahn but Lucas Arts just said "don't go into details about it". I'm really more upset because most of the EU is probably more interesting then the movies, Original/Prequel/Sequels will ever be.

And they did have a "list of shit you can not talk about". I don't know why they had that for Luke and Leia's mom back in the late 90s before Episode I like in the Black Fleet Trilogy, but yeah they tried to keep that stuff straight and coherent between multiple authors and writers and editors.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2014)

Fang said:


> They also called Korriban as "Morriban" or whatever in TCW but I guess that makes sense since its been over 3000 years since anyone last knew its real name
> 
> Man I can still get more hyped about TOR then I can about Episode VII



OH FUCK YE--wha???

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_LAAVQHXg4[/YOUTUBE]

what the fuck are they doing to Revan? 

why won't they let him die in peace? 

Now his light side is dead and moved on the force and he's only a black hole of dark side anger hell bent on stopping the Emperor even though he's dead??

and he went batshit insane because he couldn't handle the torture the Emperor inflicted on him?

I shure did miss alot from the few years I've been away from the game


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2014)

^ the Emperor was never dead...all the Jedi Knight did was kill a weakened shell after the Sith Warrior freed him from Voss (by also killing him), this in turn weakened him enough for the Knight to actually stand a chance.

During the Sith Warrior storyline you are informed by the hand that the emperor is dormant and is gathering his power again.

now evil Revan is trying to kill him but he's actually just fucking up... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and he ends up reawakening the Emperor at the end of SoR.





and now _everyone_ is fucked.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2014)

Isnt it some loon from the revan cult acting as revan with his mask?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2014)

"Some loon in a mask." So essentially half the major Star Wars villains?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2014)

Legend said:


> Isnt it some loon from the revan cult acting as revan with his mask?


even back in Kotor Revan was 2 things, Sith and Jedi...


 those things don't tend to mix well together and after 300 years of torture i think you could say he snapped. And he actually _did _die...but his Sith half willed itself back to life.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 9, 2014)

Does anyone know how Naga Sadow was supposed to have destroyed an entire solar system with the force?



It annoys me how authors try to create super weapons or characters with overpowered abilities to pretend their story is more credible or interesting than other stories.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 9, 2014)

The old republic era sith were uber 
freedon nadd and exar kun especially
I loved the kotor games but I kinda ignored the old republic after I heard about what became of revan and the exile.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Does anyone know how Naga Sadow was supposed to have destroyed an entire solar system with the force?
> 
> 
> 
> It annoys me how authors try to create super weapons or characters with overpowered abilities to pretend their story is more credible or interesting than other stories.



He used a powerful relic.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2014)

It was a combination of Sadow's power, the Corsair's Sith magic amping power, and the talisman.


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2014)

If Luke's the son of the Chosen One and arguably the most powerful Jedi of all time, then doesn't have make any threats towards him during Episodes VII and IX pointless? 

It's a question that always bothers be, in the movieverse as opposed to Legends :WOW


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2014)

He's just one guy

are you purposefully being dense?

this is a universe where they build planet and sun destroying machines


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2014)

nothing in the new canon indicates that level of LukeWankery that existed before the shroud of Mickeous descended upon the galaxy.

now, i don't doubt he's probably gonna be the most powerful force user (or at least top 2) while he lives in the NT...but I doubt it'll reach the absurdity of the books.


I think a better portrayal would be of an old wizened sage who you think is long passed his prime, like Yoda in the OT when Luke was underestimating him.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2014)

Bart **


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> nothing in the new canon indicates that level of LukeWankery that existed before the shroud of Mickeous descended upon the galaxy.
> 
> now, i don't doubt he's probably gonna be the most powerful force user (or at least top 2) while he lives in the NT...but I doubt it'll reach the absurdity of the books.
> 
> ...



u sound mad


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> nothing in the new canon indicates that level of LukeWankery that existed before the shroud of Mickeous descended upon the galaxy.
> 
> now, i don't doubt he's probably gonna be the most powerful force user (or at least top 2) while he lives in the NT...but I doubt it'll reach the absurdity of the books.
> 
> ...



He kind of has a point though. I mean the Emperor was shitting himself when he found out the Rebel pilot that destroyed the Death Star in Episode IV was Anakin Skywalker's son and immediately tells Vader right before the duel in Episode V to kill the Son of Skywalker since he literally says, "If he becomes a Jedi Knight, he will destroy the both of us." 

Everything hyped up that Luke is the most powerful Jedi Knight since he becomes the "man that Anakin was supposed to become" according to Lucas. And the silly rumors for Episode VII says after the 30 or 40 year timeskip after Return of the Jedi, Luke is in some self-imposed exile because he's so powerful he's fucking shit up and his powers are almost uncontrollable. 

Probably not going to be in the old canon's level of Luke mind-controlling people across the galaxy and one-manning armies but still it sound slike its getting there.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2014)

The World said:


> u sound mad



i fight people irl for having opinions different than my own


Fang said:


> He kind of has a point though. I mean the Emperor was shitting himself when he found out the Rebel pilot that destroyed the Death Star in Episode IV was Anakin Skywalker's son and immediately tells Vader right before the duel in Episode V to kill the Son of Skywalker since he literally says, "If he becomes a Jedi Knight, he will destroy the both of us."
> 
> Everything hyped up that Luke is the most powerful Jedi Knight since he becomes the "man that Anakin was supposed to become" according to Lucas. And the silly rumors for Episode VII says after the 30 or 40 year timeskip after Return of the Jedi, Luke is in some *self-imposed exile because he's so powerful he's fucking shit up and his powers are almost uncontrollable. *
> 
> Probably not going to be in the old canon's level of Luke mind-controlling people across the galaxy and one-manning armies but still it sound slike its getting there.


I'd hate to see that shit; old man Luke shouldn't have trouble controlling his powers. I hope he's just doing the thing sages always do: retreat to remote locations and wait for the worthy to find them.

it would also make sense that while he wants to restore the Jedi, he doesn't want to repeat the mistakes of the old order ie the arrogance, complacency and hypocrisy they fell victim too.

but we'll see what JarJar comes up with.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 9, 2014)

> I'd hate to see that shit; old man Luke shouldn't have trouble controlling his powers. I hope he's just doing the thing sages always do: retreat to remote locations and wait for the worthy to find them.
> 
> it would also make sense that while he wants to restore the Jedi, he doesn't want to repeat the mistakes of the old order ie the arrogance, complacency and hypocrisy they fell victim too.
> 
> but we'll see what JarJar comes up with.


My impression of the spoilers wasn't that Luke was super power that he was accidentally destroying shit, but rather un the absence of so many force users, Luke's own attunement to the force is so high that he is starting to get visions that are overwhelming him. Ironically, by being essentially the only Jedi he is unwittingly placed I think in the state that Sith are trying to acheive with the Rule of Two, where force knowledge is focused into a very small number of people rather than spread over a large number.

I mean maybe its possible that that manner of focusing the force is an additional reason of why the Sith are the way they are, and Luke might consequently be suffereing from the same thing but unlike the Sith, the Jedi have no precedent for dealing with it.


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> I think a better portrayal would be of an old wizened sage who you think is long passed his prime, like Yoda in the OT when Luke was underestimating him.



Thats one of the reasons I hope Luke doesn't wield a lightsaber till Episode IX; depending whether or not they dont plan to kill him off sooner.

I want to see a Jedi (in this case Luke) actually use the Force to make the usage of a Lightsaber redundant, not as how Dooku and Yoda were evenly matched via the Force, but due to the fact he simply doesn't need one, I'll spare a Matrix quote, but about Neo not needing to dodge bullets given that he can stop them in mid-air; similar to how Luke defeated his son Ben in a spar without even igniting his saber, whereas I believe his son used one (in Legends/EU).

I want to see someone use the Force to prevent a Lightsaber actually being ignited, using the Lightsaber against them solely using the Force, and all that jazz.

But truth be told, during the events of _The Force Awakens_ there probably won't be anyone alive who'll be able to match Luke's Force abilities or lightsaber prowess :WOW


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2014)

I want a truly broken Luke anything else would be disappointing

Deus Ex Skywalker type of broken


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope there is a scene of Boyega getting chased by a horde armed Stormtroopers. 

For no reason in particular.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2014)

ah, the white storm trooper mob hunting down the lone black renegade force user...


_subarashii _


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 10, 2014)

So I'm guessing the film is about a bunch of disparate new force sensitive people awakening their powers for the first time across the galaxy and Han & Leia's daughter, who is also force sensitive, is going out to round them up and bring them to Luke.

But at the same time some bad guys are also trying to kill the force sensitive people too?

There may be dark Sith guys as a third party too who are also trying to find or kill the new force sensitive guys.

A very simple, classic story structure, but told really well. Like a fun, epic, adventure story. We will see the new force sensitive guys grow over their trilogy.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 10, 2014)

If this is true, they're doing something right.  One thing in the EU that always bothered me was how many force sensitives survived Palpatines purges.  It made the empire and emperor look really incompetent and less threatening as a result.

If it's taking this long for him to find or have force sensitive pupils come to him, then the empire finally got it right and was far more ruthless in it's extermination of the Jedi order.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm surprised the republic and empire have managed to coexist for so long without going to war


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2014)

> The “ball droid” is BB-8
> Oscar Isaac is Poe Dameron
> The Sith is Kylo Ren
> Daisy Ridley is Rey
> John Boyega is Finn



Not sure what I feel about most of the names.


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisy Ridley sounds pretty bad yeah


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2014)

Rey Solo?

sounds like a dyke...


----------



## Bart (Dec 11, 2014)

Finn WOOOHOOOOOOO :WOW

but does Rey really have to be a Solo? ~


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 11, 2014)

Rey Skywalker?


----------



## Bart (Dec 11, 2014)

From the info given, I highly doubt Luke will be having any children in this 

That's just what I think anyway. Obviously there'll be an order at some point and it'll improve on the faults of the order post-Revenge of the Sith, but I do wonder if Luke won't have any children purely based on one of the Jedi rules.

In other news, at least we know that Sith in the trailer isn't a woman :WOW


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Not sure what I feel about most of the names.



Poe doe. Yeah I'm not sure about the names either.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Kylo Ren sounds Old Republic'ish

Pretty awesome name tbh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> Daisy Ridley sounds pretty bad yeah



That's the actress's name


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

And                  ?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 12, 2014)

She can be Rey Skywalker and be Leia's child.

But Rey Solo is more likely and practical.


----------



## Bart (Dec 12, 2014)

What on earth ....


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 12, 2014)

Gir Kybo Ren-Cha


> Gir Kybo Ren-Cha, commonly known as simply Kybo Ren, was a Ropagu space pirate active during the early years of the Galactic Empire. Operating out of a base on his homeworld of Tarnoonga, Ren's crew frequently raided shipping in the vicinity of the planet Tammuz-an. In 15 BBY, Ren's operation captured the Gladiator-class Star Destroyer Demolisher from an Imperial repair dock to use in a raid on Tammuz-an itself. In order to weaken the Tammuz-an space navy, Ren captured a transport carrying fuel to the planet. However, the ship's crew escaped, forcing Ren to launch his attack early. As the Demolisher battled the naval forces of the Tammuz-an King Mon Julpa, the droids R2-D2 and C-3PO sabotaged the Star Destroyer, leaving it disabled and leading to Ren's arrest. He was imprisoned on Tammuz-an but was subsequently rescued by his first mate, Jyn Obah. He then took Princess Gerin Toda, daughter of the Tammuz-an warrior-chieftain Lord Malameu Toda, as a hostage. Ren fled to the Bog moon of Bogden and demanded that Toda release his crew and turn Mon Julpa over to him in exchange for the return of his daughter. Toda agreed, but hid himself and a squad of Tammuz-an soldiers aboard Ren's modified attack ship, the Dianoga, while it carried the pirates to Bogden. When Ren attempted to renege on his promise to release Gerin, Toda's troops emerged, and Ren was recaptured in the ensuing skirmish.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> And                  ?



daisy ridleyscottsfitzgerald soloskywalkertoasterspeederwintercockticklebottomdickenshoneybun the III


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2014)

The World said:


> daisy ridleyscottsfitzgerald soloskywalkertoasterspeederwintercockticklebottomdickenshoneybun the III



No....

Jugenmujugenmugokonosurikekaijarisugesugematsufunfaimatsufuraimatsukurunetokoronisumiyapparikojiyapparikojibaibobaibobaiboshuringashuringanugurindaigurindainobomboribombonanojoukyuumechousuke

[youtube]ABC5TRSj9gE[/youtube]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 12, 2014)

Finn is a terrible star wars name. sounds like they were going for a han and flopped


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

It's  a name.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2014)

Keep in mind there is a Star Wars character named "Commander Cody."


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Commander Cody fit in with Ben and Jinn or Luke and Anakin.

Finn, does not.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2014)

Commander Cody sucks


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

You probably think THE FORCE AWAKENS is a good movie title too


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2014)

nope, sorry, not seeing how Commander Cody is acceptable and Finn isn't


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

Jinn acceptable but not Finn ? The fuck 

As for Commander Cody  the least said the better


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Stunna pls

Don't make me bitch slap you

>bitching about Qui-Gon Jinn 

Jar-Jar Abrams fans pls


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

Commander Cody...


----------



## Jagger (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart said:


> From the info given, I highly doubt Luke will be having any children in this
> 
> That's just what I think anyway. Obviously there'll be an order at some point and it'll improve on the faults of the order post-Revenge of the Sith, but I do *wonder if Luke won't have any children purely based on one of the Jedi rules*.
> 
> In other news, at least we know that Sith in the trailer isn't a woman :WOW


It was a stupid rule anyway.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Luke already broke all the Jedi Order's rules in Return of the Jedi, so I doubt he gives a shit about becoming a Vulcan-wannabe with no emotional attachments or romances


----------



## Jagger (Dec 12, 2014)

That shit never made sense.

Positive emotions could strengthen one's connection to the Force without the hypothetical case where you overboard with them and start wrecking above. It just made the Jedi life more unnecessarily insufferable at times with such restrainings.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 12, 2014)

also, what's next?

Are they also going to name another character with a name like "Juan" or what?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> Explain to me the logic in a black Stormtrooper named FINN and how AT ALL it sounds vaguely like a Star Wars name for a Star Wars character



Yeah it's not good, although I think Rey is worse. I don't really care about names though, Commander Cody just made me laugh because I completely forgot about his name until now.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Apparently since you can't read 

>twisting facts

Also

>those shitty emoticons


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

Some things never change  

How is me comparing Jinn to Finn bitching about Jinn? And you are the one accusing others of illiteracy, try again why don't you? 

Also you mention those shitty emoticons typical sniping for little moral victories. Also the greater than sign bullet points is played out. Try a new shtick we are almost in 2015 for Christ's sake.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> Some things never change



Like your lack of reading comprehension? Or how you always strawman? Cute either way.



> How is me comparing Jinn to Finn bitching about Jinn? And you are the one accusing others of illiteracy, try again why don't you?



So you making a fallacious comparison, a nonsensical one at that which in the context of the last page's last several posts over the new characters names, with you going, "FINN IS NOT OKAY BUT JINN IS?" not a sign of the intention of shit-talking Qui-Gon's name when comparing the two?

Or is the context somehow missed here? Because how else would anyone else read your intention there as anything other?



> Also you mention those shitty emoticons typical sniping for little moral victories. Also the greater than sign bullet points is played out. Try a new shtick we are almost in 2015 for Christ's sake.



>typical sniping
>shitty emoticon is shitty

Dude, your blubbing more then a fish out of water does. You being this mad is kind of hilarious.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang why are you always so upset.

Just drop it mang.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Kind of ironic coming from the guy who went to such desperate measures as reporting the last Episode VII thread to a smod to get the thread locked just to try and get the thread locked with the last post in.

And then following me and four other posters to the Gundam section's convo thread.

Who is mad here?


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> Kind of ironic coming from the guy who went to such desperate measures as reporting the last Episode VII thread to a smod to get the thread locked just to try and get the thread locked with the last post in.
> 
> And then following me and four other posters to the Gundam section's convo thread.
> 
> Who is mad here?



I'm pretty sure it's still you


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

as an impartial party

the emoticon point is really a moot one and an invalid one because it doesn't pertain to the arguments or the topics at had

it's a strawman 

i just wanted to point that out


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> Like your lack of reading comprehension? Or how you always strawman? Cute either way.



My reading compherension is completely fine, im not the one who goes off on a tangent and makes up shit when he feels he has been slighted and you constantly think everything is a slight either against you or the things you love. 



> So you making a fallacious comparison, a nonsensical one at that which in the context of the last page's last several posts over the new characters names, with you going, "FINN IS NOT OKAY BUT JINN IS?" not a sign of the intention of shit-talking Qui-Gon's name when comparing the two?
> 
> Or is the context somehow missed here? Because how else would anyone else read your intention there as anything other?



See what i mean about you thinking everything is a slight? I was merely trying to say that the name Finn is completely fine when its so close to Jinn which i completely have no problem with it but again you jumped the shark and attacked me



> >typical sniping
> >shitty emoticon is shitty
> 
> Dude, your blubbing more then a fish out of water does. You being this mad is kind of hilarious.



Yet others are calling you out on constantly being mad, but im the mad one here right? I agree that is kind of hilarious.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it isn't

But I don't mind digging out the screencaps of you begging the smod to lock the thread from their profile


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

To be completely honest, Commander Cody is a pretty bad name


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> My reading compherension is completely fine, im not the one who goes off on a tangent and makes up shit when he feels he has been slighted and you constantly think everything is a slight either against you or the things you love.



There is no slight, you got called out and in turn have become increasingly defensive over it. Your sole argument is, "it wasn't meant the way it sounded but here I am without context to show where it goes, s-so just trust me on it!".

Kind of sad. 



> See what i mean about you thinking everything is a slight? I was merely trying to say that the name Finn is completely fine when its so close to Jinn which i completely have no problem with it but again you jumped the shark and attacked me



How exactly is it my fault when you can't properly word your own statements that a normal human would understand the comparison? And then actually fall back so badly trying to complain I'm getting angry at a "slight" (cute attempt at deflection there, even if uncreative) when you literally are jumbling a one liner and surprised someone would take it the wrong way.

You are inane.



> Yet others are calling you out on constantly being mad, but im the mad one here right? I agree that is kind of hilarious.



>Others
>Darth

Top lel.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Para could you please lock the thread? Fang's getting out of control!

We can't stop him!


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Never gets old


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

one thing I will not allow is mud flinging like this

y'all make this shit personal and start calling each other out and I will delete posts and lock this shit


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> There is no slight, you got called out and in turn have become increasingly defensive over it. Your sole argument is, "it wasn't meant the way it sounded but here I am without context to show where it goes, s-so just trust me on it!".
> 
> Kind of sad.



Do you know what being defensive is? See how you are defeating your own argument, if you say there was no context then how come you made one for me and surprise surprise it was a negative one in which what i said was an attack on Star Wars. See how we are still on course with you taking leaps on logic because you felt slighted?

Try again! 



> How exactly is it my fault when you can't properly word your own statements that a normal human would understand the comparison? And then actually fall back so badly trying to complain I'm getting angry at a "slight" (cute attempt at deflection there, even if uncreative) when you literally are jumbling a one liner and surprised someone would take it the wrong way.



Yeah like how you accuse me of not providing context but you give what i said context to suit what you thought i said? But now you still accuse me of not being clear enough. Asking me first could have seriously hurt right? 



> You are inane.



Again with the little jabs for moral victory.



> >Others
> >Darth
> 
> Top lel.



First of all this isnt the first time i have seen you argue. And second you like to be precise when its convenient for you so yes others including Darth last time i checked he was an additional member who called you out on your salt so whats funny about that?


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh god my avatar is so sexy.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> Do you know what being defensive is? See how you are defeating your own argument, if you say there was no context then how come you made one for me and surprise surprise it was a negative one in which what i said was an attack on Star Wars. See how we are still on course with you taking leaps on logic because you felt slighted?



So by rebuking your nonsense, I'm being defensive? What a textbook case of a no u argument you have going there, buddy. That's adorable. Leaps of logic, if only conditional to the fact that claim is being arbirated by you in the most biased sense.

Keep trying.



> Try again!



Please, do. I like the exclamation point conveying your emotional investment in this for someone whose claiming they aren't being defensive and trying to shift that deflection back at another. 



> Yeah like how you accuse me of not providing context but you give what i said context to suit what you thought i said? But now you still accuse me of not being clear enough. Asking me first could have seriously hurt right?



Is your argument literally semantics? You made a one-line negatively comparing Jinn with Finn, anyone else sees that as fair game. Get over it, buddy.



> Again with the little jabs for moral victory.



It has nothing to do with morals, your post was awful. When someone makes a bad post or says something stupid, I'll call it out. Anywhere, anytime. 



> First of all this isnt the first time i have seen you argue.



Uh ohhhhhhhh. 



> And second you like to be precise when its convenient for you so yes others including Darth last time i checked he was an additional member who called you out on your salt so whats funny about that?



>relevance
>no
>salty
>source, the guy who runs to a smod and chases a bunch of regulars to their convo thread trying to defend himself after the previous version of the thread was lock

Please, I'm laughing as hard at it is to begin with. You can keep going at this as much as you want, this just fodder for entertainment at this point.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 12, 2014)

commander cody isnt that bad
clones are named with serial numbers, like CC-2224, so Cody is an improvement  

there were some random names in the Clone Wars series too


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> commander cody isnt that bad
> clones are marked with code bars, like CC-2224, so Cody is an improvement
> 
> there were some random names in the Clone Wars series too



barcodes on clones made sense though. It's not like they were given personal names by their creators.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Made another request to a mod. LETS SEE IF HE DELIVERS BOYS!


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh snap he actually did it. 

ALL HAIL OUR DARK LORD AND EMPEROR PALPATINERALLAX


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2014)

arguing with Fang is useless...he uses Juyo form, thus your posts only fuel his anger and makes him grow more powerful.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Isn't that Windu's wonky Vaapad style with the superconducting loop? Pretty good comparison.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2014)

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

Back to the super sensitive days where you ban people for calling others idiots.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you talking about Haterade's MUH OBD BAD BOYS shit?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 12, 2014)

Fang said:


> Are you talking about Haterade's MUH OBD BAD BOYS shit?



Haterade was a little bit before I started posting in the OBD, but the OBD in general was so heavily moderated for any potential flaming it was just awful.

Of course, nothing will ever beat getting banned for double posting. I still can't believe that actually happened.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

Actually you would get banned back then for calling someone a fanboy. Or in said mod's case, would actively dig through someone's posts even from months old posts, just to get them section banned.

Never seen anything so pathetic like that.


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2014)

you were banned back then for being sarcastic


----------



## Jagger (Dec 12, 2014)

This thread is pretty much Fang destroying everyone's opinions by throwing them to the ground.

Can't say I don't enjoy watching it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2014)

The thing about Fang's opinions is that they only matter if you actually care what he has to say.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess I should be glad so many people care about my opinions if having so many people actually giving a shit about what I say validates me on the internet, unlike yours.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 12, 2014)

I think any reasonable fan should go and watch the movie with low expections. That way they will probably not be disappointed (or not that much) and try to look at the movie objectively without the idea of it's going to suck beforehand. 

Of course, details such as "Sheev", the 'crossguard' or other things seem to put me off too. However, things could be much worse, to be frank.

Oh well, let's just wait and see.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2014)

What's sad Fang, is your quest for validation. But if it were a pissing contest, 49 of my last 50 reps have been possitive.

Thing is I don't see the need to fight with people over the most inane details of a fictional universe and insult people for having wrong opinions. If I fight with someone it typically happens over something that matters.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

>2 hour late response


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 13, 2014)

stealing that snorlax


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm at work. Slow night. I'm also on my android phone. Like I said. I have betterror things to worry about than Fang's opinions.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

So CD, how hype are you for Rian's Star Wars?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 13, 2014)

I can defo trust Rian, so that's shit I can look forward to


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rain's Star Wars?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> commander cody isnt that bad
> clones are named with serial numbers, like CC-2224, so Cody is an improvement
> 
> there were some random names in the Clone Wars series too



My point is that Daisey Ridley's name isn't really silly compared to "Commander Cody". Of course, that's besides the fact as that's her actual name and not her character's. It's funny to me that people are accusing the new Star Wars names of being goofy when Star Wars names have always been goofy as hell since 1977.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> My point is that Daisey Ridley's name isn't really silly compared to "Commander Cody". Of course, that's besides the fact as that's her actual name and not her character's. *It's funny to me that people are accusing the new Star Wars names of being goofy when Star Wars names have always been goofy as hell since 1977.*



QTF 

Skywalker?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

Skywalker is a pimp name, bruh.


----------



## Bart (Dec 13, 2014)

Calling it right now,

Finn Kenobi ~

We know the rumour of Maisie Richardson-Sellers supposedly playing a descendant of Obi Wan's; I bet you anything that Finn'll be one of his descendants; surprised I didn't think of it sooner, as there's obviously a reason why Finn and Rey weren't given surnames in those images, but that Sith apparently was.

I'll be checking back here in 1 year and 5 days when the film's released, to prove myself right :WOW


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

How does an abstinent Jedi Master have a descendent?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

I wanna trust Rian Johnson

but at the same time I'm ill convinced that they'll give him all the freedom he'd want.  I'm conflicted.  I'm more excited for Ep 8 because of his involvement, for what its worth.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2014)

It was an early rumor when the Michael Arndt script was still the one Episode VII was going with.

That rumor hasn't cropped up again in over a year. Assuming it was true in the first place, it was probably part of Arndt's script. Also the fact that the rumor hasn't appeared again in the last year probably means that it wasn't true.

The Rumor about John Boyega's character being a storm trooper, in contrast, appeared about the same time as the rumor that one of the characters was going to be Obi-wan's kid, but that rumor kept cropping up consistently. It's practically confirmed with the trailer.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I wanna trust Rian Johnson
> 
> but at the same time I'm ill convinced that they'll give him all the freedom he'd want.  I'm conflicted.  I'm more excited for Ep 8 because of his involvement, for what its worth.



Supposedly Kasdan might take over as lead script writer for Episode IX depending on Johnson's success on Episode VIII, we know he'll direct it which I think would make more sense then just having Kasdan in charge of the Fett spin-off movie


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2014)

Fang said:


> How does an abstinent Jedi Master have a descendent?



Ben Kenobi got pussy from at least four different women in the EU, and barring that two in the canon established by Clone Wars.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2014)

HEY GUYS, HOW ABOUT THAT BLACK STORMTROOPER HUH


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah I've been thinking Finn Kenobi too.

Also, all old characters names are goofy as hell. Obi-wan, Qui-Gon Jinn, Yoda, Han, Chewie, are just as if not more so ridiculous. Especially when placed alongside Luke.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, in all fairness, he never had any living descendant. Then again, they can do whatever they want, so it's possible.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Yeah I've been thinking Finn Kenobi too.
> *
> Also, all old characters names are goofy as hell.* *Obi-wan, Qui-Gon Jinn, Yoda, Han*, Chewie, are just as if not more so ridiculous. Especially when placed alongside Luke.







Pilaf said:


> Ben Kenobi got pussy from at least four different women in the EU, and barring that two in the canon established by Clone Wars.



Satine is the only canon romantic interest he had and they never ever actually fucked or got intimate with one another. Everything else is relevant only to EU/Legends continuity.

Only way this would work out is if they magically introduced Kenobi having some sister or brother who for whatever reason is a different race or ethnicity then him and fostering their own children.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> HEY GUYS, HOW ABOUT THAT BLACK STORMTROOPER HUH



AT LEAST IT AINT A WOMAN AMIRITE

also the outlash cause the main character is black kind sorta says a lot about how quite frankly some of these fans are racist troglodites

if your counter to being against it is MUH DIVERSITY then yeah you're kinda sort of a racist, you're not introducing legitimate arguments at all you just look like a fucking fool.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2014)

but Para, I don't go to the movies to have a liberal agenda forced down my throat


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

Also I've seen a lot, in my time of browsing the interwebs people referring to Finn as "Finn the ^ (use bro) Stormtrooper"

and I don't know if this is some misguided attempt at being post-modern, or ironic, or subversive because it's not

it's just kinda sorta racist and if you don't feel that way well then either you are a racist or your capacities at reflecting and being self aware are pretty piss poor


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

an by kinda sorta i mean totally,


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2014)

Most people are inherently racist.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 13, 2014)

And why is really such a big thing that a Stormtrooper is going to be black in the first place? Just curious.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 13, 2014)

Because white american's can't connect with a black man being the lead of their beloved space fantasy film franchise.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

What the fuck do white Americans have to do with any of this? You do realize the entire purpose of the Empire was a gigantic expy for white ultra-nationalism in the OT.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 13, 2014)

It's one of the most fucking retarded complaints I've heard in a long time, I mean holy shit how obviously racist do you want to be? 



Parallax said:


> AT LEAST IT AINT A WOMAN AMIRITE



Black guy and a woman first two visible people to be shown.

Mass outrage.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

also the argument that it's forced doesn't make sense because that person CLEARLY doesn't know what forced is

like if the showed Finn in the trailer (and the movie) as HEY LOOK LOOK HE'S BLACK OH MAN HES BLACK LOOK AT HIM DO BLACK THINGS AND SPEAK IN BLACK DIALECT then yes that's forced (and super problematic but that's another topic)

In the trailer they showed his face and he happened to be black.  How is that forced?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm still hoping that Darth McEvilguy's hand gets blown off due to his retarded lightsaber


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 13, 2014)

I just hope there is some other reason for it being like that other than a crossguard, because as a crossguard it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 13, 2014)

best theory I've heard is that guy just picked up tidbits from holocrons and built a taiwanese discount lightsaber 

he really does deserve to get his hand chopped or blown off 

SW films do have a quota on severed hands and he's the best one to fulfill it


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Skywalker is a pimp name, bruh.



That's only beause you're been hitting the pipe. 






Fang said:


> How does an abstinent Jedi Master have a descendent?



Personally, I blame midi-chlorians  After that whole Shmi fiasco, who knows what those little bastards won't do.   



Vault said:


> Most people are inherently racist.



 There are only two things I can't stand in this world: people who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 13, 2014)

Could there be a group who want to get rid of force sensitive people who are not Sith guys themselves?

Could Luke and whoever Sith people work as like old monks or priests of a forgotten religion?

Like a modern society vs. old religion.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> That's only beause you're been hitting the pipe.



Nah, Skywalker is cool as fuck, same with Solo or Tarkin.



> Personally, I blame midi-chlorians  After that whole Shmi fiasco, who knows what those little bastards won't do.



Nah, only way this works is if Kenobi had a sibling or relative who had their own children and are therefore related to him.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 13, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Could there be a group who want to get rid of force sensitive people who are not Sith guys themselves?
> 
> Could Luke and whoever Sith people work as like old monks or priests of a forgotten religion?
> 
> Like a modern society vs. old religion.


Well, it's kind of hard to get rid of force sensitive users considering the fact many are born with such capacity, they just need the right amount of training to utilize such hidden talent.

The Force is a mystical power that is spread throughout the Universe, so naturally, force-sensitive users are going to appear frequently.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2014)

>How about that black storm trooper
>All these reaction posts

Priceless


I thought "wtf, stormtroopers can't be black, I paid money for that movie" but then someone else filled me in with the "hur dur, clones die too fast and are unreliable  for long term military forces", and I went "Oh, ok then, that's fine"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Also I've seen a lot, in my time of browsing the interwebs people referring to Finn as "Finn the ^ (use bro) Stormtrooper"



Also, has a fan of Mark Twain, I think this is fucking hilarious


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah it's great

I suspect most people that make that comment don't notice that


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2014)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> And why is really such a big thing that a Stormtrooper is going to be black in the first place? Just curious.



Their supposed argument is that "They're all clones of Jango Fett, a white man."

There are two things wrong with this statement.

1 - Jango's actor was Maori, not white. He was a person of color. Therefore, all of the original clone troopers, and Boba Fett are not white people.

2 - The rebellion on Kamino convinced the Empire that utilizing troopers from the same genetic template was too risky, as their loyalty to one another outweighed their loyalty to the Empire. The Jango clone template was dropped, except for the 501st Legion as per Vader's personal request, as he preferred the Jango clones. All other Stormtroopers in the galaxy from that point on were either enlisted men and women, or clones from other donors.


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2014)

Fang said:


> How does an abstinent Jedi Master have a descendent?





strongarm85 said:


> It was an early rumor when the Michael Arndt script was still the one Episode VII was going with.
> 
> That rumor hasn't cropped up again in over a year. Assuming it was true in the first place, it was probably part of Arndt's script. Also the fact that the rumor hasn't appeared again in the last year probably means that it wasn't true.
> 
> The Rumor about John Boyega's character being a storm trooper, in contrast, appeared about the same time as the rumor that one of the characters was going to be Obi-wan's kid, but that rumor kept cropping up consistently. It's practically confirmed with the trailer.





Pilaf said:


> Ben Kenobi got pussy from at least four different women in the EU, and barring that two in the canon established by Clone Wars.





Jagger said:


> Well, in all fairness, he never had any living descendant. Then again, they can do whatever they want, so it's possible.



We still don't know a great deal of what happened between _Revenge of the Sith_ and _A New Hope_; which spans a gap across 20 years; so for all we know, he could have, as the rumour suggested with Ardn't screenplay.

Maisie Richardson-Sellers as the decendant of Obi Wan's came shortly before the rumour that Jesse Plemon, Ed Speleers and John Boyega were in contention to play the film's lead protagonist, and I'm willing to bet with Ardnt's leave and Boyega's appointment that they changed the backgroud of Finn slightly; I mean it'll explain why he's Force sensitive plus if Rey turns out to be Han and Leia's daughter then It'll be a mirror to Anakin and Obi-Wan's relationship.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> QTF
> 
> Skywalker?








Black Sun said:


> That's only beause you're been hitting the pipe.



get out


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope Finn is not related to Kenobi.

I want all these new guys just to be random force sensitive new people.

I wonder which of the new guys lean towards the dark eventually.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

well if adam driver's character is part of the group it would be him


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2014)

>Finn's last name is Kenobi


I guess Obi-Wans took a little dabble on what'ya call "The Dark Side" of the Force


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised

having to butcher his padawan into mincemeat and watching the Jedi Order crumble around him would lead any monk/Jedi to want lose himself in a bottle and get his dick wetter than Niagara Falls


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart said:


> Sand people? :WOW



Obi-1's jealous mistress:

[YOUTUBE]q1mfxGd0YCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Dec 14, 2014)

The World said:


> get out



So sorry. Please, your lunch is complementary courtesy of the Skywalker Resort and Casino. 

 while I might be tempted to simply believe the Luke Nounverber troupe, it's probably more realistic to think he didn't dream it up. He probably just ripped it from . Either way, lazy writer. 

Think it's just cemented in some people's minds as sounding legendary because they saw this as kids, but whatevs.


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2014)

You very own link shows that Luke Skywalker comes from equal parts of ancient Greek mythology and the Apostle in the New Testament 

What does that have to do with Norse mythology?

And who the hell cares? Its not like anyone has a copyright on that. It sounds cool. You're in the minority on that. Accusing Lucas of being lazy for taking inspirations from religions and mythologies is pretty weak considering how many hundreds if not thousands of writers do the same in their own works.

It sounds cool, so its cool.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 14, 2014)

Fang said:


> You' very own link shows that Luke Skywalker comes from equal parts of ancient Greek mythology and the Apostle in the New Testament
> 
> What does that have to do with Norse mythology?
> 
> ...



Obviously you didn't read "*and Skywalker is an appellation for Loki, the Norse god of fire and mischief. *"  from my very own link. *The article says *Luke* was derived from Greek (Leukos) and also mentions the Apostle Luke (for whatever reason). That part had nothing to do with the surname Skywalker.  

Who the hell cares? Didn't this come up as a topic of convo before? Yeah. Just saying. More on point, not everything is an argument.  I'm not arguing, just talking about it. And the troupe says this is what lazy writers do, which I agree with for the most part. 

* Edit, and I wasn't saying he was lazy for seeking inspiration from myth and religion. I was saying he was lazy for ripping it out of Norse myth, which he probably did becasue he thought it sounded cool (and not because his character is somehow like the namesake, which would be legit reasoning).  Again, whatevs.


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2014)

Black Sun said:


> Obviously you didn't read "*and Skywalker is an appellation for Loki, the Norse god of fire and mischief. *"  from my very own link. So yeah.



How often has Loki ever been referred to as "Skywalker" ? There's apparently all of two very rare references to Loki being called Skywalker, and even other articles don't cover it. Seems like a fluke to me.



*Luke Skywalker: The name of the character played by Mark Hamill derives from the Greek leukos, or light, an interesting contrast to Darth Vader. Luke of the Gospels was a gentile who converted to Christianity, an appropriate name for a boy who discovers the power of the Force.*

In-universe: First Jedi in ancient times also had the title "Skywalker" while in the episode 1 novel, a spacer who watches Anakin racing presumes his last name came from his ability to pilot like someone who could naturally fly through the sky.

And my point is where is the idea Lucas ripped this from Norse mythology? Why are you set on claiming this?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 14, 2014)

Skywalker is both aesthetically and phonetically pleasing. 

Much better than Finn, IMO.


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't think anyone was contesting that


----------



## Karasu (Dec 14, 2014)

Fang said:


> How often has Loki ever been referred to as "Skywalker" ? There's apparently all of two very rare references to Loki being called Skywalker, and even other articles don't cover it. Seems like a fluke to me.



What, like it was a mistake or something? No. And you're not going to find much on this online. I mean, how many times is Loki mentioned in Nordic myth? And of those times, how often is he called Loptr. And from those instances, how many times is that translated Skywalker? 

Sounds like the kind of thing Lucas would find in a book back in the 60's.  jk - but Loki's nicknames are pretty common. This is amongst them. 



> *Luke Skywalker: The name of the character played by Mark Hamill derives from the Greek leukos, or light, an interesting contrast to Darth Vader. Luke of the Gospels was a gentile who converted to Christianity, an appropriate name for a boy who discovers the power of the Force.*



For your reference: 



> “Darth Vader: Mr. Lucas went back to the Dutch root for father to arrive at a name that approximates ''Dark Father.'' Vader's original name is Anakin Skywalker. Anakin is a variation on a race of giants in Genesis, *and Skywalker is an appellation for Loki, the Norse god of fire and mischief. *The inspiration for Vader's face mask was in all likelihood the grille of a '56 Chevy.
> 
> Luke Skywalker: The name of the character played by Mark Hamill derives from the Greek leukos, or light, an interesting contrast to Darth Vader. Luke of the Gospels was a gentile who converted to Christianity, an appropriate name for a boy who discovers the power of the Force.”



The surname is described in the first paragraph above. And what you keep referring to (Greek – Luke as Leukos, and a biblical reference for Luke), is in the second.  The second paragraph is about his given name (Luke x 2) not his surname.



> In-universe: First Jedi in ancient times also had the title "Skywalker" while in the episode 1 novel, a spacer who watches Anakin racing presumes his last name came from his ability to pilot like *someone who could naturally fly through the sky*.



 So damn funny – with this in mind it actually may be a nod to the name Loki/Loptr



> And my point is where is the idea Lucas ripped this from Norse mythology? Why are you set on claiming this?



I'm really not set on anything, which is why I wrote probably. In all honestly I give 0 fucks. I heard this issue about Loki/Skywalker forever ago, and I happened to see it in an article again recently. It could've been along the same lines outlined in the aforementioned troupe. I decided to mention it because names were being discussed. FFS sorry I said anything now. Shit


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2014)

Its all good man

Just saying Luke's entirety isn't drawn from Norse mythology is all


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 16, 2014)

I see all this talk 

but 

Commander Cody still sucks


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 17, 2014)

About the new guy, the real issue isn't that he's black. Plenty of great black actors out there.

The real problem is... I mean, just look at him. 



He looks like a total chump. I'd sooner imagine him in a comedy movie than a major role in Star Wars.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2014)

How does he look like a chump? 

Sure you wouldn't sooner imagine him in a comedy film rather than Star Wars because he's black and you've subconsciously pigeon-holed him into a single genre of film based off the color of his skin? Hmmm?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 17, 2014)

He looks stupid. 


Nay. It's not what comes to mind when I think of Wesley Snipes or Sam Jackson.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2014)

You look at guys like Luke, Ben/Obi-Wan, etc they don't exactly look like leading guys. I'd place Sam Jackson more towards comedy than serious, even though he can do both. Boyega will be fine.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 17, 2014)

You have a fair point about Luke.

Obi was the coolest sonofabitch both young and old, though.

Come to think of it, where does this movie stand in the Star Wars timeline?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's real time I think.

However old the main cast were in ep6 compared to now, is how old the characters are now.

So 32 years after ep6 I guess.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> About the new guy, the real issue isn't that he's black. Plenty of great black actors out there.
> 
> The real problem is... I mean, just look at him.
> 
> ...



He was good in Attack the Block. The acting is rally one of the last things to worry about tbh.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2014)

Developed Predictions:

Finn: Main character protagonist & reluctant hero
- We'll see him develop into a hero over the trilogy, but he won't recognisable as a Jedi until the climax of the Episode 8.
- The scene in the trailer depicts his first ever experience with the force. It freaked him out.
- He is the everyman POV character. No confidence that he can become a Jedi or a hero.
- He is a storm trooper to blend in and be quietly useful, becoming a powerful Jedi goes against his character. His personal story will be about overcoming that.

Rey: Main character & hero by birthight
- She's on the path to become the hero she always wanted to be, and believes has every right to be.
- The scene in the trailer depicts her using the force to find Finn.
- She is the progeny of the Skywalker lineage and the bright ray of hope of the universe according to her parents & uncle.

Po Dameron: secondary main character & neutral/nominal hero
- Content with his life the way it is.
- The scene in the trailer depicts his first ever experience with the force. It surprised and intrigued him, but he's focused on his mission.
- Has no real interest in becoming a Jedi, but will go along with it since the force is something that's a part of him that he needs to deal with.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2014)

Finn as a force user?  that would be awesome.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You have a fair point about Luke.



Luke was fine.



> Come to think of it, where does this movie stand in the Star Wars timeline?



40 years after Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2014)

> *Andy Serkis Divulges Some Info About His STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Character*
> 
> Though Andy Serkis is as tight-lipped as the rest of the Star Wars: The Force Awakens cast when it comes to revealing anything too specific about the film or their characters, he is usually happy to chat a little more about the project in general than his colleagues, and that was evident when EW caught up with the actor at the premi?re of The Hobbit: The Battle Of The Five Armies. Serkis was asked 10 questions -- not all of which he could answer -- about the enigmatic character he plays in the J.J. Abrams directed movie. Serkis says that his voice was unaltered for the trailer (_"“There’s no digital manipulation. That’s just me.”_), and, putting an end to a recent rumor, that the character we hear speaking will be the only one he plays! He's then asked if the distinctively raspy voice means his character will have "seen some harsh action", to which he responds after some careful consideration, _"He’s been through some stuff.”_ One thing Serkis won't confirm/debunk is whether we'll be seeing his human form on screen, or his character will be rendered through the performance-capture process he's synonymous with. _"I can’t say a single thing about that. I’m sorry! These things will all come out in the fullness of time, I promise.”_ That's pretty much all of the juiciest bits, but there's a tad more at the link below.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2014)

Luke's last name was supposed to be Starkiller


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2014)

No, that was an early draft.


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2014)

It was changed later and used on the MC from the Force Unleashed Games


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2014)

They used Starkiller in KoTOR almost half a decade before Force Unleashed had it. Luke's original character was conceptually imagined as a young female then an old man, who later became the basis of Obi-Wan's character.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2014)

> *Possible Details On STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS' Mysterious Captain Phasma*
> 
> Though they don't confirm that it's Gwendoline Christie, Badass Digest have a theory that it will indeed be the Game of Thrones star whose character is named "Captain Phasma" in Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens. Even if it isn't, they still reveal that she'll be playing _"a stormtrooper commander who wears chrome armor and is hunting down deserter Finn"_ in the J.J. Abrams helmed movie. What's so important about a lone Stormtrooper that the Empire would send a mysteriously clad agent after him? We'll have to wait and see, but the site adds that Christie's character _"looks very cool"_ in concept art they've seen. It appears as if The Force Awakens will be exploring the people beneath the Stormtrooper armour, and "Captain Phasma" does sound like a pretty cool name for the Chrome Trooper! What do you guys think? Share your thoughts below.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 17, 2014)

Captain Phasma


----------



## Atlas (Dec 18, 2014)

It sounds like an awful superhero name.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2014)

Captain Phasma? Commander Cody


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2014)

So the Empire has still enough strength to waste/risk agents on scouting missions?
Badass Digest with the badass lies


----------



## Jagger (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, it's not like the Empire suddenly vanished out of nowhere after the failed Battle of Endor. They did quickly lose territory to the Rebel forces over the course of five years, but they still had certain influence. I get your point though.

also

>captain Phasma

is this a Disney movie or wh--Oh wait, it is


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> So the Empire has still enough strength to waste/risk agents on scouting missions?
> Badass Digest with the badass lies



Well its called "the Galactic Empire" in RoTS for a reason, at its height it stretched more then 2 million core member worlds alone; that isn't even accounting for dependencies, territories, and worlds in the Far Rim and Outer Rim which are part of the Republic/Empire but not as full members. Honestly I'm pretty cool with the fact the Empire is still a major power.

Early EU really had the Empire turning into the Remnant after a decade of set backs and losses post-RoTJ's Battle of Endor.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2014)

Its essentially the hydra situation, cut off one head 2 more shall take its place


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 19, 2014)

Captain Plasma? Really? lol


----------



## Psychic (Dec 19, 2014)

Disney owns everthing now, dont they?


----------



## Fang (Dec 19, 2014)

No

Fox holds permanent license and ownership of Episode IV in perpetuity and Episode V and VI till 2018 or 2020 iirc


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]W2kHXf7mSD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol

This most be the most trolled trailer in history.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 21, 2014)

nah inception has been the most spoofed trailer ever. I mean everyone is copying that trailer in every movie.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 21, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]W2kHXf7mSD8[/YOUTUBE]



That was so funny


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2014)

Fang said:


> No
> 
> Fox holds permanent license and ownership of Episode IV in perpetuity and Episode V and VI till 2018 or 2020 iirc



Disney did announce that they were releasing Blue Rays for the unaltered original trilogy. It'll be a while, though because they're having to remaster from from the original films. They've must have worked out a deal with Fox for the distribution.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey Fang, I've heard rumor that there is a Star Wars game centered around Revan coming out sometime next year. Since all the video games and novels going forward are part of  the continuity, wouldn't this make Knights of the Old Republic, or at least some version of the story, part of the official canon again?


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2014)

This was the last rumor about the original uncut OT being released on blu-ray and confirmed so far to be untrue

There hasn't been any new information released since August of this year, so I'm pretty certain no deal was struck with Fox

Especially since Fox wants to keep its hold on the OT and holds distribution rights


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ahh, I see, Apparently this guy on the Escapist saw the article and didn't bother to read the date and posted a new article on the subject earlier this week. He then had to go back to correct his mistake, but I missed that.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2014)

Someone needs to start developing for 1313 though


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 22, 2014)

lol, 1313, the greatest game we will never see.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> So the Empire has still enough strength to waste/risk agents on scouting missions?
> Badass Digest with the badass lies



So essentially you adhere to this logic?

[YOUTUBE]mAOX_CHU0JY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 22, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> So essentially you adhere to this logic?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mAOX_CHU0JY[/YOUTUBE]



yeah pretty much


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 22, 2014)

Thats basically the major flaw with the Empire. No civil population in their right mind would support the concept, let alone go out of their way to help their Sith overlords only to be rewarded with starvation, public executions and zero civil rights.

Holy shit North Korea is the Empire.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

Not really.

I don't see much similarity to North Korea. Especially since the Empire is essentially an expy to colonial Britain. 

Also, civilian population didn't know jack shit about the Death Stars. They were constructed in secret to also protect them from raising alarm to the rest of the galaxy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2014)

> *More Leaked STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Concept Art Featuring 'Kylo Ren'*
> 
> J.J. Abrams' mystery box has once again sprung a leak, this time with more concept art from Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens. The focus is on Kylo Ren, the mysterious villain who we first caught a glimpse of (from behind) in the first teaser trailer for the December 18th, 2015 movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 22, 2014)

I hope his mask is equipped with windshield wipers in case a jedi throws mud in his eye.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

It looks average

Not really seeing much other then Kylo apparently is styling himself as Vader 2.0


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 22, 2014)

You should change the thread name to "Fang cries salty tears of asshurt".


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2014)

So another Vader then  This will be such a shit sammich


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> You should change the thread name to "Fang cries salty tears of asshurt".


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 22, 2014)

How to set your villain up as memorable?You make him look like an iconic and more memorable villain so he remains stuck in that shadow. Could have come up with their own design, in universe explaination is probably that he admired Vader.

It's okay but I've seen better Vader clones in the franchise.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 22, 2014)

i hope this "Kylo Ren" (sounds like a fodder X-Wing pilot) isn't an actual Sith but more like a guy in charge of training a new Dark Lord in case the rule of 2 succession is broken.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2014)

Rinda stop the flaming


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2014)

Can they just stop with the Vader shit.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kylo's helmet looks cool.

Hopefully he's Ezra.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 22, 2014)

Dumb fucking lightsaber  

Dumb fucking mask  

Now - is dumb fucking Disney doing this, or is it dumb fucking Abrams


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2014)

And people say only a few posters are negative about Episode VII's potential 

@Black Sun, Abrams has complete creative control of Episode VII; he's the head writer, head director, and head producer of the movie


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> You should change the thread name to "Fang cries salty tears of asshurt".


----------



## Karasu (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess I should keep it in check. 

With all the creative genius that could be brought to bear in this endeavor it seems like such a wasted opportunity. I was hoping for a break from the past - that sooo didn't happen. He's obviously banking on nostalgia (totally unnecessary IMO), and this design - if it's legit - is par for the course.  It fits what he's doing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 22, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> i hope this "Kylo Ren" (sounds like a fodder X-Wing pilot) isn't an actual Sith but more like a guy in charge of training a new Dark Lord in case the rule of 2 succession is broken.



In the Legends EU Palpatine corrupted force users(not just Jedi and other dark siders) to his side, his own Inquisitors and such. They could borrow from that and say he was being trained as back up incase something happened to Vader, a very distant plan B. He's similar because it makes people in universe think of Vader and thus instills fear into them.

That could somewhat salvage what is as said an obvious nostalgia grab to sell a movie.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 22, 2014)

I am still shipping the theory of the wannabe sith 
A man (Kylo Ren?) that is tentative and with some unorthodox knowledge about the force. A rough lightsaber built with spare parts and maybe an helm chosen to resemble what he assumed to be a sith's cloth style?


----------



## Karasu (Dec 22, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> In the Legends EU Palpatine corrupted force users(not just Jedi and other dark siders) to his side, his own Inquisitors and such. They could borrow from that and say he was being trained as back up incase something happened to Vader, a very distant plan B. He's similar because it *makes people in universe think of Vader and thus instills fear into them.
> *
> That could somewhat salvage what is as said an obvious nostalgia grab to sell a movie.



Everyone except Motti  not the sharpest tool in the shed that one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2014)

It actually closely resembles Darth Bane's Helmet from the Clone Wars.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry, but...



//HbS


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 23, 2014)

^Someone posted the video it came from, a page or two ago.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 23, 2014)

Lord Starkiller pulled it off better.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2014)

-Dargor- said:


> Thats basically the major flaw with the Empire. No civil population in their right mind would support the concept, let alone go out of their way to help their Sith overlords only to be rewarded with starvation, public executions and zero civil rights.
> 
> Holy shit North Korea is the Empire.



Literally nobody knew Vader and Palpatine were Sith Lords, though. Fewer than 20 people in the galaxy, and those were personal agents or bodyguards. People assumed Palpatine was a charismatic but normal old man and Vader was an ex-Jedi, which is a half truth.

Most humans were treated - well, not horribly by the Empire. Aliens, it was hit or miss. Palpatine was a racist and this permeated many of the Empire's policies regarding worlds with a nonhuman majority, but he detested some aliens more than others.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2014)

People that knew Palpatine and Vader were Sith:

- Palpatine's Inner Circle
- Grand Vizier Pestage
- Several of the higher ranking Grand Moffs (Tarkin, etc...)
- All of the Grand Admirals
- Inquisitors and Sith acolytes working for Vader and the Emperor

The point remains, only the highest and elites of the Empire knew about Vader and Palpatine being Sith Lords. Galaxy at large believed the propaganda that the Emperor was a kind grandfatherly figure left at the helms of the Old Republic trying to protect the galaxy.

Even decades after his death most of the galaxy believed it was New Republic/Jedi propaganda trying to drag his name through the mud and lies to save face for murdering an "old man" at Endor.


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2014)

Full Trailer should be out around Star Wars Celebration right?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2014)

Fang said:


> People that knew Palpatine and Vader were Sith:
> 
> - Palpatine's Inner Circle
> - Grand Vizier Pestage
> ...



That's the brilliance of the Propaganda machine he devised from a young age. It's also one of the best arguments against the Empire collapsing upon his death. Battle Meditation or not, there are still millions of people committed to fulfilling his vision as Emperor. The Imperials didn't all just obey out of fear. They're not two dimensional cartoon villains. They obey because they truly believe in the Empire and its ability to do good in the galaxy, and that kind of institution doesn't dissolve overnight.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2014)

an Empire spanning a Galaxy, built upon a republic that lasted thousands of years, would take centuries to fall...

losing the Emperor or a super weapon would be the equivalent of a mosquito bite.

Realistically the Empire should eat itself from the inside out, not be overthrown by a farmboy a smuggler and a few overzealous senators.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 25, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> an Empire spanning a Galaxy, built upon a republic that lasted thousands of years, would take centuries to fall...
> 
> losing the Emperor or a super weapon would be the equivalent of a mosquito bite.
> 
> Realistically the Empire should eat itself from the inside out, not be overthrown by a farmboy a smuggler and a few overzealous senators.



That's how most historical Empires fall, yes. They either stretch themselves too thin and collapse, or some other internal calamity occurs. 

Palpatine and Vader dying don't strongly affect most Imperial worlds or denizens. The loss of the Death Star was an economical blow because the things cost trillions of credits to develop and build, but it's likely this wasn't a crippling blow to the Empire, as they don't exactly have to borrow money. They'll probably just raise taxes or cut corners somehow until the difference is made.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]W2kHXf7mSD8[/YOUTUBE]



.



Where's that cortosis ore when you need it?


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

> It would appear that the force is set to awaken in Indonesia.
> 
> Though there has been no comment whatsoever from any of the performers or their representation, Twitch has learned that a key trio of performers from Gareth Evans' The Raid and The Raid 2 - leading man Iko Uwais, Mad Dog / Prakoso actor Yayan Ruhian and The Raid 2 finale fighter Cecep Arif Rahman, credited simply as The Assassin - will all appear in JJ Abrams' upcoming Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens.
> 
> ...



4

Still a rumor but one that I would like to see come true.  And even though it is likely that their part will be small or just a cameo my fondest wish would be for them to have a kickass action scene that they choreograph themselves.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2015)

Probably there as stunt coordinators/choreographers. Since we have a Vader 2.0 one of them can be the stunt double.


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2015)

If they can hit the balance of prop and special effects like what we saw in Episode I from a visual stand point, I think most people would be satisfied with the CGI. The worst of the CGI was in Episode II or its utilization being too focal for scenes with Jango and Dooku.


----------



## Detective (Jan 5, 2015)

Vault said:


> Probably there as stunt coordinators/choreographers. Since we have a Vader 2.0 one of them can be the stunt double.



Darth Mad Dog/Angry Cat


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

THE RAID ACTORS IN STAR WARS!!!

As guys with actual roles!

'Mad Dog' is also a choreographer, but the others are just actors. They wouldn't be in it and not be in the film.





> his is an unexpected yet awesome piece of Star Wars news to kick off the year of The Force Awakens. Twitch is reporting that three of the main actors from Gareth Evans’ The Raid and The Raid 2 have roles in J.J. Abrams‘ Star Wars: The Force Awakens. The actors in question are the lead actor Iko Uwais, Yayan Ruhian (who played Mad Dog and Prakoso in the films) and Cecep Arif Rahman, who played “The Assassin” and fought in the kitchen finale of the sequel (seen above right, with Uwais).
> 
> Nothing beyond that is known but /Film sources have hinted to us one of the film’s action sequences might have been choreographed by the team. Read more about The Raid Star Wars news below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlas (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh, this is some fantastic news.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

> Nothing beyond that is known but /Film sources have hinted to us one of the film’s action sequences might have been choreographed by the team.



Hnnnng.  That's one good action sequence assuming that it wasn't edited horrendously.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2015)

oooh this makes it even better


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

Stunna, think of a proper title.  Damn jackass.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2015)

**


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2015)

Wonder who the guys from the raid will portray maybe some. Intresting casting


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Bounty hunters?


----------



## Atlas (Jan 6, 2015)

Dracula said:


> Bounty hunters?



That would be fucking badass. Move over Boba Fett.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 6, 2015)

That would be interesting if they are bounty hunters


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, I guess this further emphasizes JJ's commitment to more 'real' production. Rather than having characters doing crazy acrobatics and movements with CGI, just get humans that can actually do that shit and know how to film it.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Bounty hunters?




That was my knee jerk reaction. It could be straight out Mandos as well. Personally I'm fine with either so long as they're integrated into the story properly. 

This is actually good news though - I'm glad it seems that he's taking the fight choreography seriously.


----------



## kluang (Jan 7, 2015)

Those guys from the raid doesn't need lightsabers or guns to kill the siths and jedis


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2015)

They could be inquisitors


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2015)

The Raid guys definitely should be bad guys.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 7, 2015)

This reminds me about something I was thinking about the other day. I'm not to familiar with the consensus about the canon post-Return of the Jedi, but I'm wondering about the kind/style of light saber fighting we will see:

I think the only instructed lightsaber master is Luke right? As far as I know his mastery is in Ataru and some other style. So outside of him teaching some disciple, does that mean that the other forms/styles of lightsaber combat have been lost? 

Presumably that stuff has been recorded in a holocron somewhere, but surely those were lost? Why it makes me curious about what we see in the new film is that would light saber duelists that we see, mostly be self taught? If so, what would those styles tend to? Less acrobatic and more like what we know in our world as long sword or back sword fencing?

I have a lot of ideas of what I might like to see but I'm wondering if the canon has already informed us somewhere about what we are most likely to see and I'm just not remembering it.


----------



## kluang (Jan 7, 2015)

I think one of the new jedi job scope is archaeology. Using what map they have, discover old temple, finding clues located holocrons, find more maps,repeat.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2015)

Or they will develop new styles


----------



## Karasu (Jan 8, 2015)

Or they will talk to dead jedis to get. dem. secrets. 



Bluebeard said:


> The Raid guys definitely should be bad guys.



oh hell yes.


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2015)

Inquistors mang


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 8, 2015)

:amazed

Holy crap, this is probably the most comprehensive primer/writer up I have seen on the newest Star Wars on this guys blog.

AlwaysNintendo - 8.5/10

I found the blog because twitter has been blowing up about this guys webpage. He runs this site called the Projection List and the owner is tracking movie release dates as soon as they are announced or expected quarterly release date. I am going to be using it pretty often I think. It is an incredibly clean and beautiful webpage to look at.


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2015)

I wonder when we are gonna get spinoff news


----------



## Əyin (Jan 8, 2015)

Speaking rumors of The Raid stars joined the cast of Star Wars, I found this :





> is inspired by a real-life fighting style called Pencak Silat.



No wonder they want The Raid actors to be in this, they want to show the art of Ter?s K?si in the movie...


----------



## Əyin (Jan 8, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonder who the guys from the raid will portray maybe some. Intresting casting





Dream said:


> Bounty hunters?





Legend said:


> They could be inquisitors





Bluebeard said:


> The Raid guys definitely should be bad guys.



They're probably will be portrayed as  because of this :



> Clone assassins were a specialized class of clone troopers created by the Kaminoan cloners on the planet of Kamino. These troopers were commissioned by Supreme Chancellor Palpatine, through a special order during the Clone Wars. The assassins were trained specifically to eliminate Jedi by utilizing Ter?s K?si, a form of unarmed combat. Through training duels with Padawans of the Jedi Order, the clones developed greatly enhanced speed as well as an aptitude for anticipating strikes and the ability to resist Jedi mind tricks.



And Ter?s K?si art is inspired by Pencak Silat, according to the


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cool, so they are anti-force martial arts experts. And they are usually enemies of the Jedi?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2015)

Considering that their bio page specifically mentions they were trained to dispatch Jedi, I'm going to assume "yes", although "enemy' is a stretch since the majority of Order 66 happened over the course of a few short hours in a single day. 

The Emperor had other agents who hunted down the remaining Jedi in the years to pass, and these tended to be more formidable than clones with special training. I suppose the reason for that is that if a Jedi survived the Purge, he or she has above average abilities and requires special attention. Vader was the principal agent in this hunt, but there were others as well. Lots of Dark Jedi and other twisted acolytes who didn't technically violate the Rule of 2, but had some Force abilities.


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2015)

Most of not all of the clones from the republic are dead by this point, they should have died before episode 4


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 9, 2015)

It's going to be a long year.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2015)

I cant waaaait


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 11, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> It's going to be a long year.



Nah. It'll be 12 months like all the rest.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 14, 2015)

Legend said:


> Most of not all of the clones from the republic are dead by this point, they should have died before episode 4



At this point the Empire should have recruits and such. Unless they got a new donor for a Clone Army but yes all of Jango’s clones should be sadly dead by now.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2015)

People forget Luke was gonna join the academy in episode 4, but was told not to by uncle owen and went to get R2 and C3PO


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2015)

Luke wanted to join the Navy, not the Army or Stormtrooper Corps.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2015)

If only they based Episode VII around this meme.

*You might be a redneck Jedi if...*

You ever heard the phrase, "May the force be with y'all."
Your Jedi robe is a camouflage color.
You have ever used your light saber to open a bottle of Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill.
At least one wing of your X-Wings is primer colored.
You have bantha horns on the front of your land speeder.
You can easily describe the taste of an Ewok.
You have ever had an X-wing up on blocks in your yard.
You ever lost a hand during a light saber fight because you had to spit.
The worst part of spending time on Dagobah is the dadgum skeeters.
Wookies are offended by your B.O.
You have ever used the force to get yourself another beer so you didn't have to wait for a commercial.
You have ever used the force in conjunction with fishing/bowling.
Your father has ever said to you, "Shoot, son come on over to the dark side...it'll be a hoot."
You have ever had your R-2 unit use its self-defense electro-shock thingy to get the barbecue grill to light.
You have a confederate flag painted on the hood of your landspeeder.
 Although you had to kill him, you kinda thought that Jabba the Hutt had a pretty good handle on how to treat his women.
You have ever accidentally referred to Darth Vader's evil empire as "them damn Yankees."
You have a cousin who bears a strong resemblance to Chewbacca.
You suggested that they outfit the Millennium Falcon with red wood deck.
You were the only person drinking Jack Daniels on the rocks during the cantina scene.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2015)

Fang said:


> Luke wanted to join the Navy, not the Army or Stormtrooper Corps.



that would have lasted all of one day...the name on the application would have either raised an alarm or they would have sniffed out his forceyness right away.

hell, that would actually make a nice subplot for a star wars movie.


which leaves me curious about Boyega's character; is he really going to become a Jedi? 'cuz i dont think the empire would let a force sensitive be a simple grunt trooper...they woulda trained him to be some form of acolyte.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2015)

The original actors in this film are familiar with _Star Wars,_ but are the director or any of the writers of this film familiar with the franchise? Have they any prior experience with _Star Wars,_ or are they complete amateurs in that regard?


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2015)

Luke was going to join the flight academy which he would be most likely recruited into the empire


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2015)

> *Here's When We'll See The Second Trailer For STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> The first teaser trailer for Star Wars: The Force Awakens was a great way to end 2014, but fans of the beloved franchise are already desperate to see more. Well, Latino-Review reports that we don't have too long to wait as it will debut in just a few months time with Avengers: Age of Ultron!
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounded pretty obvious


----------



## Jeff (Jan 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The original actors in this film are familiar with _Star Wars,_ but are the director or any of the writers of this film familiar with the franchise? Have they any prior experience with _Star Wars,_ or are they complete amateurs in that regard?





Is one thing, but I'm not sure about the rest of the writers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Now that Lucasfilm is a part of Disney, will this film still have the 20th Century Fox logo before the opening titles? I somehow doubt that it shall, but is simply will not seem to be proper, and be very weird, to not hear the 20th Century Fox fanfare before hearing the _Star Wars_ main theme.

On that subject, the _Star Wars_ franchise originated during the 1970's, the decade when hard rock and heavy metal music originated, so I wonder why George Lucas never considered having such music in his films. I certainly love the orchestral soundtrack that they do have, but I still wonder if Lucas ever considered using hard or metal music? Such music certainly would have been quite appropriate for these films, in my mind.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope, no fanfare


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now that Lucasfilm is a part of Disney, will this film still have the 20th Century Fox logo before the opening titles? I somehow doubt that it shall, but is simply will not seem to be proper, and be very weird, to not hear the 20th Century Fox fanfare before hearing the _Star Wars_ main theme.



20th Century Fox forever owns Episode IV and holds licensing and distribution rights to Episode V and Episode VI for the next couple of years. There's strong indicators they will not let go of the Original Trilogy to Disney any time soon.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now that Lucasfilm is a part of Disney, will this film still have the 20th Century Fox logo before the opening titles? I somehow doubt that it shall, but is simply will not seem to be proper, and be very weird, to not hear the 20th Century Fox fanfare before hearing the _Star Wars_ main theme.
> 
> On that subject, the _Star Wars_ franchise originated during the 1970's, *the decade when hard rock and heavy metal music originated*, so I wonder why George Lucas never considered having such music in his films. I certainly love the orchestral soundtrack that they do have, but I still wonder if Lucas ever considered using hard or metal music? Such music certainly would have been quite appropriate for these films, in my mind.




Close, but hard rock and heavy metal began in the 60s. In any event it would've been preferable to the noise coming out of that cantina.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Close, but hard rock and heavy metal began in the 60s. In any event it would've been preferable to the noise coming out of that cantina.



I am a major fan of rock and heavy metal music, so I must contradict you, I am sorry to say. Perhaps hard rock began in the late 1960's, and heavy metal certainly evolved from it, but most experts and historians agree that the first official heavy metal music was Black Sabbath's debut album, released in early 1970, a very fitting way to start the decade, in my mind.

As for the cantina, the jazzy music played during the scenes in it is amazing; how could anyone dislike it?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2015)

I want an Obi-Wan Kenobi spin-off.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

I would enjoy his adventures on tatooine


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2015)

Something set between ep3 & ep4. Seeing what he did in between and watching him age.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe he meets the Rebels


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am a major fan of rock and heavy metal music, so I must contradict you, I am sorry to say. Perhaps hard rock began in the late 1960's, and heavy metal certainly evolved from it, but most experts and historians agree that the first official heavy metal music was Black Sabbath's debut album, released in early 1970, a very fitting way to start the decade, in my mind.
> 
> As for the cantina, the jazzy music played during the scenes in it is amazing; how could anyone dislike it?




Well ok, not that I call or identiy that music with heavy metal (never liked Ozzy either), but if you want to use Sabbath as the standard for a point of origin that's fine. Historians and experts would also note that the band had been together under the name Earth since 1969. They were renamed as Black Sabbath in 1969. The titular song of their first album _Black Sabbath_ was recorded as a demo in July 1969. First show was August 1969, and the album was recorded in October 1969.  Perhaps a very fitting way to end the decade in your mind? 

How could anyone dislike the cantina music? Simply by listening to it of course. Hell - even metal would've been better IMO. 



tari101190 said:


> I want an Obi-Wan Kenobi spin-off.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I think he deserves it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ewen McGregor deserves his own solo Star Wars film. And would definitely deliver.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Ewen McGregor deserves his own solo Star Wars film. And would definitely deliver.




But he got beat up by Gina Carano. I don't know if I can look past that  we need some major damage control.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2015)

he got beat up by a woman--a professionally trained one at that! Pull the movie


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

He was the best part ofthe prequels


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

yoda sidious and maul were the best parts


----------



## Atlas (Jan 16, 2015)

Obi-Wan the best. Also, Yoda hopping all over the place was a negative to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2015)

And yet they couldn't really carry a solo film better than Obi-Wan could.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2015)

I wouldn't want an Obi Wan movie, his story isn't particularly interesting. He is designed and executed as a supporting character.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

I enjoyed him in Clone Wars and you can have his Final Duel with Darth Maul


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 16, 2015)

Since this film shall be set 30 years after _Return of the Jedi,_ there shall need to be supplemental media set in that time span; when the film was first announced, I would have said that the novels of the expanded universe would have filled that gap nicely, but, now that the expanded universe has been declared non-canonical (a decision that still displeases me), there shall need to be new material.

Why, exactly, was J.J. Abrams chosen as the director of this film? Was it because of his work on the two new _Star Trek_ films? I doubt that that can be a coincidence.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> he got beat up by a woman--a professionally trained one at that! Pull the movie







Hmm, I see you're making excuses...you've been beat up by a girl, haven't you Stunna. 





Legend said:


> He was the best part ofthe prequels




He was a good fit for the part; I liked him in the role. It would be difficult to imagine anyone else in the role now. 



The World said:


> yoda sidious and maul were the best parts




Ray Parks execution of the fight choreography was fucking epic. The guy knows his shiiiiit


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2015)

> Since this film shall be set 30 years after Return of the Jedi, there shall need to be supplemental media set in that time span;


There doesn't *have to be* stories set in that time period. It might be interesting as fluff but personally I wouldn't the main movie storylines to be diffused with side content too much. I sort of feel Agents of Shield sort of suffers from that in being set in the same universe as the main Marvel movie storylines.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

I want a Old Republic Movie


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> There doesn't *have to be* stories set in that time period. It might be interesting as fluff but personally I wouldn't the main movie storylines to be diffused with side content too much. I sort of feel Agents of Shield sort of suffers from that in being set in the same universe as the main Marvel movie storylines.



There will be novels set between Episode VI and Episode VII. Disney didn't brush aside 24 years of continuity and canon from Lucas Arts not to make money and profit from creating new stories. We already have a novel that serves as in-between prologue for Rebels, bridging Episode III and Episode IV. And Heir to the Jedi which is set between Episode IV and Episode V.

Hell they already have one story in the new canon set during Episode VI involving one of the B-Wing squadrons at the Battle of Endor. There is a reason why all the  new comics and novels will be in the same cohesive canon now.

Star Wars has always been about an expanded storyline and universe. You can not compare that to Marvel's Cinematic Universe for its movies or TV shows with the comics.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2015)

> Star Wars has always been about an expanded storyline and universe.


Not really. Those expanded things were never intrinsic to Star Wars, as evidenced by the fact by how easily most has just been cast aside. I have no problem with Disney embarking on this content campaign, but from what you've listed, none of it strikes me as particularly interesting.


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2015)

There's a pretty damn long and exhaustive list of all the EU references and uses in the Prequel Trilogy and Special Edition version of the Original Trilogy as well as in TCW series.

Either way, there's one definitive canon with Disney's reboot. Doesn't matter how you want to look at it, its set in stone. All the new adult books like Heir to the Jedi, Tarkin, Lords of the Sith, A New Dawn, are the same as the movies and the CGI series like Rebels and TCW. Just as the Son of Dathomir comic mini-series and all future Marvel Star Wars comics.

And TCW is riddled with them as well.

>None of it strikes me as particularly interesting

If that's what you want to believe, mate, you're free too. It doesn't matter, because their approach with Star Wars reboot is still going to include the novels and comics on the same level with the movies, just like with the old EU.

They want to keep the old fans, which is smart. More power to them.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2015)

Legend said:


> I want a Old Republic Movie



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdJdEFilaU[/YOUTUBE]

why can't we just have a cinematic experience like this 

Lucas and Disney have the money for it



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Not really. Those expanded things were never intrinsic to Star Wars, as evidenced by the fact by how easily most has just been cast aside. I have no problem with Disney embarking on this content campaign, but from what you've listed, none of it strikes me as particularly interesting.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2015)

> There's a pretty damn long and exhaustive list of all the EU references and uses in the Prequel Trilogy and Special Edition version of the Original Trilogy as well as in TCW series.
> 
> Either way, there's one definitive canon with Disney's reboot. Doesn't matter how you want to look at it, its set in stone. All the new adult books like Heir to the Jedi, Tarkin, Lords of the Sith, A New Dawn, are the same as the movies and the CGI series like Rebels and TCW. Just as the Son of Dathomir comic mini-series and all future Marvel Star Wars comics.
> 
> And TCW is riddled with them as well.


lol, I still don't get what point you are making with regards to what I was originally responding to. Is it nice that there is all this extra content? Sure, more power to Disney. It doesn't matter to me though because my point still stands in that Disney doesn't *have to* produce it. I don't find this inbetween stuff particularly interesting because none of it really changes how the larger story ultimately plays out, all of it is simply complimentary. That was my counter point as well about Star Wars being about the extra content. It really isn't and wasn't. Even if the EU never existed, Star Wars would still be popular. Even if Disney didn't produce extra content, Star Wars will still slay the box office (the remastered versions from the 90's prove this). I get that there are many people that are excited at the prospect of all these extra novels, comics, shows (potentially) and movies, but I don't see point in acting that they are somehow critical to Star Wars the brand.


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2015)

That's your issue, not mine or anyone else's. I don't really want to have an exhaustive argument or back and forth over this so this is the last I'll say on it.

The reason their doing that is because many people prefer the universe fleshed out and defined by noteworthy authors and writers. Some people identify Star Wars more with the side material from different novels and comics then the movies themselves.

"What happened to Luke and the main cast between the events after the Battle of Yavin and before the Battle of Hoth in those three years of timeskip?"

"Why don't we see what Han and the Alliance were doing after the Alliance scored its first great victory against the Empire?"

"What were the every day citizens doing during the turmoil of the Galactic Civil War?"

People want it. 

Accept it and move on. Its not a question of popularity, let me put it in this perspective to you. The novels alone made over 2.2 billion USD in revenue between 1991 and 2012, with only a single book series, NJO, ever having a televised commercial. 

There's plenty of interesting material that frankly dwarfs the movies themselves. So its both needed and wanted.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

Hell I would take Revan and Malak


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2015)

The World said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdJdEFilaU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




No shit - it's great animation. Hopefully someone over there will wake the hell up. I'm almost glad they didn't though (*wake up earlier that is - under Lucas) - they probably would've had shitty writing. 

And Satele is hot


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2015)

Ive not played The Old Republic, she's a descendant of Revan?


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2015)

Satale Shan is the descendent of Revan and Bastila's son, as explained in the Darth Revan novel. Theron Shan is her illegimate son who she had with Jace Malcom, the Republic Trooper spotlight character from the second and third CGI FMVs for TOR.

So yes, she's related to Revan.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh shit good to know, Id love for that part of the universe to be shown in live action especially if the rumors of sith artifacts being apart of ep 7


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 17, 2015)

Spin-off movies will need to tie directly into the plots and characters of the films I think to work best.

We won't get spin-off films about new characters set in the distant past.

Spin-off films connecting with the existing 6 films to weave between the new trilogy.

Obi-Wan movie. Maybe even a Vader movie.


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2015)

A spin-off is defined by the fact they usually features a different cast, a different protagonist, and is loosely related to its parent work. Maybe even a just a cameo of one of the main cast is enough.  It doesn't have to be rooted in the main overarching story of the PT/OT/ST.

They talked about a Fett movie? That's fine.

Vader? Eh not needed.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 17, 2015)

The great thing about the Star Wars universe is that we can get hundreds of more movies from spin offs from how expanded and vast the Star Wars universe is. We can get Old Republic kind of stuff with all out war between Jedi and Sith, Awesome bounty hunter stuff or more story on characters we already know and love. Ideas are pretty much limitless, I have great faith in the future of Star Wars.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 17, 2015)

No spin-offs are about known existing characters who are not the lead, getting there own story. They need to tie into to what we know already, not new stuff.

And Star Wars are very simple personal stories on film, but set in great fantastical settings. All the universe expanding lore is expanded universe stuff that doesn't matter.


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2015)

If it doesn't matter why are all the new published material going to be as canon as the movies and TV shows?

>No spin-offs are about known existing characters who are not the lead

Angel wasn't a lead in Buffy, he got a spin-off. So, nah. And again backdoor pilots exist for a reason.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> If it doesn't matter why are all the new published material going to be as canon as the movies and TV shows?


Because the new published material is all about main cast members of the movies and tv shows, they're not about anything else. Kanan has novels & a comic. Luke has novels. Vader has a comic. Leia has a comic. Original series cast have a comic.



> Angel wasn't a lead in Buffy, he got a spin-off. So, nah. And again backdoor pilots exist for a reason.


Yes Angel wasn't the lead, but was in the main cast and was important to the story, that's why he got a spin-off. So not sure what you meant by this.

Anyway...


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

The World said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdJdEFilaU[/YOUTUBE]



.

Jedi's can hadoken, now?  Universe is broken.

(Yeah, I know she's supposed to have absorbed energy from a lightsaber blade with her bare hand and channeled it into an energy blast as if she were Bishop from X-Men.  Doesn't mean it makes a ton of sense.)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 17, 2015)

^ its more of a TK blast called turbulence iirc...Sages spam that shit on me all the time in WZ's.

but as for spin-offs; i think i'd be really cool to see one from a sith perspective (not a whiny bitch like "anny" but a true sith), one who scratches and claws his/her way to power, overthrows the master and build a power base etc.

i'd also like to see them delve into sith alchemy and sorcery...not just the same old lightning spam.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2015)

A fett spin off would work

but I feel it would need to be a bit more gritty and not aimed at kids


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 17, 2015)

Fett's aight...


but instead of a solo story i'd like him to be head of a new nomadic Mando clan; elaborate on their ways and training, have them pillage and plunder like ancient Mando's...not those domesticated pussies we saw in TCW.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2015)

I want more world building since we've only scratched the surface of the galaxy far far away


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not sure how they could resurrect Star Wars and bring it into the present.

If there were some way for force users to augment their strength, speed and other physical attributes it might be possible for jedi and sith to deliver strikes (punches, kicks, elbows, etc) that travel in excess of 100 miles per hour.  That isn't an aspect that is emphasized much.

Force user speed upgrades could give them limited kinetic boosts similar to The Flash.  Being able to anticipate and sense danger could be similar to Spiderman's danger sense.  Their strength upgrade could give them a boost similar to what meta humans in comics like Wolverine enjoy.

Their ability to manipulate matter via telekinesis is an ability similar to Jean Grey or possibly Magneto.

They're basically a combo package of common abilities superheroes and mutants have had for decades.

Neither the movies, comics or any other media source do force users justice in terms of what absolute beasts they should be.



RAGING BONER said:


> but as for spin-offs; i think i'd be really cool to see one from a sith perspective (not a whiny bitch like "anny" but a true sith), one who scratches and claws his/her way to power, overthrows the master and build a power base etc.



.

Something like Drew Karpyshyn's books?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Something like Drew Karpyshyn's books?



Drew Karpyshyn's _Darth Bane_ trilogy was amazing! Those were some of the best _Star Wars_ books that I have ever read, and it would be a shame if they were not included in this new continuity (considering that Darth Bane is the one who established the rule of two that is so central to the Sith order).


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2015)

I believe he was mentioned in Episode 1, so it may still be canon


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Because the new published material is all about main cast members of the movies and tv shows, they're not about anything else. Kanan has novels & a comic. Luke has novels. Vader has a comic. Leia has a comic. Original series cast have a comic.



A New Dawn focuses on the cast in Rebels. We had episodes in The Clone Wars focusing on Ashoka, Artoo, Obi-Wan, Windu, Palpatine, Dooku, Maul, Savage, Ventress, and Cade Bane, as well as Boba Fett or Aurra Sing.

There have been hundreds of graphic novels and comics that have featured and starred characters who are not part of the main cast or involved them heavily with them; like in Rebellion, Empire, Dark Times, Republic, etc...The New Dawn novel focuses on Kaan and another novel will be mainly centric to Ventress and Vos.



> Yes Angel wasn't the lead, but was in the main cast and was important to the story, that's why he got a spin-off. So not sure what you meant by this.



Angel wasn't a main character either. The main cast in Buffy was aforementioned obvious Buffy, Xander, Willow, Gils, and Spike. My point is backdoor pilots do not work the way you seem to think they do.

They even did this with freaking NCIS.



Sanity Check said:


> I'm not sure how they could resurrect Star Wars and bring it into the present.
> 
> If there were some way for force users to augment their strength, speed and other physical attributes it might be possible for jedi and sith to deliver strikes (punches, kicks, elbows, etc) that travel in excess of 100 miles per hour.  That isn't an aspect that is emphasized much.



We see Force-Users superhuman stats in TPM when Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon leave after images from using Force-Speed in the movie itself when Gunray sets the Droidekas after them in a stopped frame, leaving blue afterimages while their being shot at.



> Force user speed upgrades could give them limited kinetic boosts similar to The Flash.  Being able to anticipate and sense danger could be similar to Spiderman's danger sense.  Their strength upgrade could give them a boost similar to what meta humans in comics like Wolverine enjoy.



They don't emphasize speed as much because with precognition, its a moot ability. What's the point of physically moving super fast when you can already react that fast and know what's going to happen in the immediate future?



> They're basically a combo package of common abilities superheroes and mutants have had for decades.
> 
> Neither the movies, comics or any other media source do force users justice in terms of what absolute beasts they should be.



Quite a lot of books have gleamed on what Force-Users can do. Same with the games for that matter. You had Nihilus draining worlds of the Force like a mini-Galactus, Vitiate killing it, Luke could become the essence of an immovable object by rooting himself to one spot, high level Force-Users using telekinsis to manipulate artificial singularities, Fold-Space to teleport, electromagnetic radiation to use magnetism and weather control, blasts of pure Force energy that can disintegrate or even atomize others.

They go through quite a lot of powers and feats in the franchise.  Trust me, their not lacking in the fluff.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2015)

Legend said:


> I want more world building since we've only scratched the surface of the galaxy far far away



yea the universe is pretty expansive and alot people that have seen star wars barely know much about it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2015)

fuck Boba Fett, bruh


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2015)

The Old Republic and the sith wars


----------



## Karasu (Jan 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> fuck Boba Fett, bruh




Sup Stunna - you just hating on Boba? Mandos in general? Bounty hunters?




Legend said:


> The Old Republic and the sith wars




I'd take some Old Republic. Would be good to bring some real Sith into the story too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2015)

Boba--hence why I specifically said his name.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 17, 2015)

Mkay. Given he's basically been the face for Mandos, and one of the most popular bounty hunters, it wasn't an unreasonable question. 

Why?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2015)

He's just an overrated character. All he does is sit around folding his arms and then he gets knocked into the Sarlacc pit by a blind Solo. Nothing there to get hyped over a spin-off. 

and idgaf about what he's done in the EU


----------



## Karasu (Jan 17, 2015)

ok

just curious.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Drew Karpyshyn's _Darth Bane_ trilogy was amazing! Those were some of the best _Star Wars_ books that I have ever read, and it would be a shame if they were not included in this new continuity (considering that Darth Bane is the one who established the rule of two that is so central to the Sith order).



Reading that trilogy was kind of a mindfk.  It went against everything I believe in.  I liked the originality factor though and the way the author executed everything.  It was very well done.  I kind of wish they it didn't come off as being so satanic, though.



Fang said:


> There have been hundreds of graphic novels and comics that have featured and starred characters who are not part of the main cast or involved them heavily with them; like in Rebellion, Empire, Dark Times, Republic, etc...The New Dawn novel focuses on Kaan and another novel will be mainly centric to Ventress and Vos.
> 
> Angel wasn't a main character either. The main cast in Buffy was aforementioned obvious Buffy, Xander, Willow, Gils, and Spike. My point is backdoor pilots do not work the way you seem to think they do.
> 
> ...



Force user battles should be more like bullet time in The Matrix with precognition, TK and strength boosts.  A single punch or kick from a force user to a normal person should be deadly in some circumstances.  A person who is able to lift 500 kilogram objects via TK could probably just choke the life out of someone via crushing their throat, which would be both more efficient and effective than "force throwing" them.

If someone can lift an x-wing out of a swamp with TK, they could just as easily snap someone's spine as if it were a toothpick.  These choreographed fight scenes where force users hold out their hand and "push" someone are silly.  A lot of the current day execution and choreography is silly, I would say.

.



Stunna said:


> He's just an overrated character. All he does is sit around folding his arms and then he gets knocked into the Sarlacc pit by a blind Solo. Nothing there to get hyped over a spin-off.
> 
> and idgaf about what he's done in the EU



Boba Fett was reduced to comic relief in Return of the Jedi.  Kind of like how Gimli of Erebor was reduced to comic relief in Lord of the Rings.  Its unfair really and doesn't do the character justice.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

It's not like he'd done anything worth respecting in the previous film.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's not like he'd done anything worth respecting in the previous film.



It isn't really shown in the films, but Boba Fett is a walking tank.  His body armor is two or three times more durable than the armor stromtroopers wear.  He has flamethrowers, lasers, rocket launchers, etcetera.  His t-shaped helmet is supposed to give him a 360 degree view of his surroundings.  Pretty ironic considering a blind man hit him in the back by accident, knocking him into a sarlacc pit.  I guess that's where the "comic relief" part of things comes in.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2015)

> It isn't really shown in the films...


Lemme stop you right there.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Lemme stop you right there.



.

Let me preempt you 2 posts back then.





Sanity Check said:


> *Boba Fett was reduced to comic relief in Return of the Jedi*.  Kind of like how Gimli of Erebor was reduced to comic relief in Lord of the Rings.  *Its unfair really and doesn't do the character justice*.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Force user battles should be more like bullet time in The Matrix with precognition, TK and strength boosts.  A single punch or kick from a force user to a normal person should be deadly in some circumstances.



There are many cases of Force-Users enhancing their strength, reflexes, and fighting ability directly with the Force. The issue is most Jedi are swordsmen, and they do not fight to kill against normal opponents unless forced to against their will as a last resort.



> A person who is able to lift 500 kilogram objects via TK could probably just choke the life out of someone via crushing their throat, which would be both more efficient and effective than "force throwing" them.



This is true. However the point is Jedi have moral restrictions that they can not compromise. Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon could casually blast with TK a half dozen B1 Battle-Droids a dozen meters, and the average B1 probably weighs twice as much as a normal adult human male thanks to the metals and alloys used in their construction.

But Force Crush and Force Choking is what Sith and Dark Jedi do, Jedi don't do this. In general as a rule of thumb. I do remember Luke using the Force to knock out but not kill two of Jabba's Gamorrean Guardsmen when he entered Jabba's Palace.

And Windu used Force Crush several times but he's an exception to the rule as well. And well Grievous isn't a moral issue, so doing that to a 90% cyborg alien genocidal maniac doesn't set off alarms. 



> If someone can lift an x-wing out of a swamp with TK, they could just as easily snap someone's spine as if it were a toothpick.  These choreographed fight scenes where force users hold out their hand and "push" someone are silly.  A lot of the current day execution and choreography is silly, I would say.



Its style over substance. People don't want to walk into a movie theater for Star Wars to watch two characters shoot Force Hadokens at one another, they want to see lightsaber fighting. And in EU, Force-Users like Sith and Jedi who are properly trained, use their precognition against each other as well as subconsciously project Force barriers or shields to protect themselves from telekinetic attacks or damage in the environment. 



> Boba Fett was reduced to comic relief in Return of the Jedi.  Kind of like how Gimli of Erebor was reduced to comic relief in Lord of the Rings.  Its unfair really and doesn't do the character justice.



I'm mixed on this. On one hand, Boba Fett exudes coolness and its so well known for being the mysterious masked badass that even today you still have pop culture putting his face on the original trilogy as iconic with Vader's. On the other hand while he never did much, he wasn't a "comic relief" character in RoTJ.

He just doesn't have much going for him. Luke chases Fett and his Imperial escorts when he gets to Cloud City, exchanges a few shots with him, and Boba gets away with his prize and goes to deliver it to Jabba.

In Episode VI, he ties up Luke with his whipcord, nearly kills Luke when attempting to gun him down while Luke is distracted fighting Jabba's guard and Han accidentally hits his jetpack, sending him into the Sarlaac Pit.

There is one novel trilogy that does justice to Boba Fett and explains his survival in EU, but everything else is wanky for him.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 18, 2015)

I can't really fault people for not liking Boba/Jango based off the movies. Wasn't much there.  

But the Legacy of the Force series is actually one of the reasons people like Mandos so much. You get some interesting story from Mandalorians as so many are bounty hunters and/or mercs. Just dealing with criminal underworld is somewhat interesting (checks and balances, assuring services and payment).  And all things considered, they can do fairly well against force users (which can take quite a bit) - needless to say, things get interesting fast.  

But speaking of Boba, I have to go back and reread _The Last One Standing_ now, but IIRC it was decent. It's been too long.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 19, 2015)

> But the Legacy of the Force series is actually one of the reasons people like Mandos so much. You get some interesting story from Mandalorians as so many are bounty hunters and/or mercs. Just dealing with criminal underworld is somewhat interesting (checks and balances, assuring services and payment). And all things considered, they can do fairly well against force users (which can take quite a bit) - needless to say, things get interesting fast.



R.I.P 1313


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kgSylgBFi-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Jan 20, 2015)

*1000 percent legit leaked footage*

[YOUTUBE]Snph22qSUMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 21, 2015)

George Lucas is going around being interviewed because Strange Magic is coming out next week.

He was asked about his involvement in the new Star Wars movies, specifically about the the treatments for the next trilogy and he had this to say.



> The ones that I sold to Disney, they came up to the decision that they didn’t really want to do those. So they made up their own. So it’s not the ones that I originally wrote.



The shitstorm has begun. So the people who had problems with the original EU, specifically with the EU stories not being original stories brought forward by George Lucas, those people are up in arms and calling Star Wars the Force Awakens "Fan Fiction" already within hours of this quote coming out.

Personally I'm not really bothered that much, Star Wars has always been bigger than George Lucas.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2015)

Lucas has always been a strong idea guy, so he probably gave them some good ones. That being said, it's yet to be seen if I'm gonna throw TFA into the headcanon fan-fiction bin.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 21, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> [YOUTUBE]Snph22qSUMU[/YOUTUBE]


I might have enjoyed this more than the actual movie.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 21, 2015)

Legend said:


> I believe he was mentioned in Episode 1, so it may still be canon



I thought he was name dropped in the Clone Wars. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Drew Karpyshyn's _Darth Bane_ trilogy was amazing! Those were some of the best _Star Wars_ books that I have ever read, and it would be a shame if they were not included in this new continuity (considering that Darth Bane is the one who established the rule of two that is so central to the Sith order).



Those books are amazing man. I love Darth Bane.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2015)

Bane has always been canon, he's directly created by Lucas. Also name-dropped in the AoTC and RoTS adult film novelizations and shows up in TCW voiced by Mark Hamill.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2015)

Its Revan and Malek who are questionable


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2015)

Malak is non-canon and Revan only appears in a deleted scene. Though the one who axed Revan's appearance in the Mortis Trilogy in TCW was Filoni not Lucas.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope they are alluded to in some format in the future


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2015)

Then again like I said before, EU/Legends is to Disney "canon" what Ultimate Marvel is to 616 Marvel. Its still official and its own regulated internal continuity and besides, Chee and the rest of the Story Group said they won't hesitate to borrow from EU with characters or stories and settings.

I mean the Tarkin novel which is the first new official canon Star Wars book in the reboot has Luceno making multiple references to the Darth Plagueis novel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2015)

Which in turn makes parts of it movie canon no?


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2015)

What is movie canon? Disney reboot has only one standard; its canon or not canon.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2015)

Darth Plagueis


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2015)

Plagueis existing as Sidious' master is confirmed by the movie. Lucas personally told Luceno when writing the Darth Plagueis novel that his race is that of a Muun. And yeah it would again confirm anyways with certain excerpts and notes from that novel being directly referenced in the Tarkin book.

So yes.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VzZN8yGwxbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2015)

Now that Disney owns the rights to all _Star Wars_ properties, will they finally give us a home video release of the _Star Wars Holiday Special,_ or will they continue Lucas's tradition of keeping it obscure? I myself would like to see it be given a home release, myself, since I believe that it is not nearly as horrible as many people say that it is.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 30, 2015)

Get help DDJ.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

**


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 30, 2015)

I can't wait to see this replace Avengers as the 3rd highest grossing film of all time.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 30, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now that Disney owns the rights to all _Star Wars_ properties, will they finally give us a home video release of the _Star Wars Holiday Special,_ or will they continue Lucas's tradition of keeping it obscure? I myself would like to see it be given a home release, myself, since I believe that it is not nearly as horrible as many people say that it is.


It's way worse than many people say. Most of whom never actually seen it.

[YOUTUBE]xW4m0oYK0WQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2015)

So I read that the Twilight director will be working on some spinofffs.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 31, 2015)

The problem with Twilight films weren't the director(s) so that's fine.

As long as it's not the director of the very first Twilight film.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 31, 2015)

When Disney acquired Lucasfilm, did they also acquire the rights to the _Indiana Jones_ franchise? if so, will there ever be any further _Indiana Jones_ films?

And why have several users mentioned _Twilight_ in this thread? How is that franchise at all related to _Star Wars?_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

There are talks of Chris Pratt starring in an Indiana Jones reboot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

I actually think Pratt is a good fit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

Indy isn't exactly a complicated character; plenty of actors could do the job...but man is it wrong to put that hat on anyone's head but Ford's.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2015)

What happened to that guy... you know, the one in all those Transformers films.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 31, 2015)

Gunners said:


> What happened to that guy... you know, the one in all those Transformers films.


he's doing shit like this now.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2015)

He was great in Fury tho, he can act he's just a headcase.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 1, 2015)

Gunners said:


> What happened to that guy... you know, the one in all those Transformers films.



He became an actual cannibal.

[YOUTUBE]o0u4M6vppCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 3, 2015)

Trust me DDJ, the so called Holiday Special should remain hidden and never again seen lol 

I saw the NC video... Its very bad.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 3, 2015)

Thought I'd leave this here, to see the hilarity that'll come from this...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> What happened to that guy... you know, the one in all those Transformers films.




Last I heard he was fucking a woman in Nymphomaniac.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 3, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Thought I'd leave this here, to see the hilarity that'll come from this...



This comment needs quoting:



> This would be like Ray charles praising Stevie wonder on his vision.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 3, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Thought I'd leave this here, to see the hilarity that'll come from this...



I didn't hate him or thought he solely brought down the movies.

He wasn't given much to work worth and pretty much most of the actors came off as bland. He's a better actor then most believe.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2015)

Anakin's blandness was Lucas's fault, not Hayden's.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought it was a bit of both


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd blame Hayden way more for that character portrayal than I would Lucas. Anakin was always supposed to be impulsive and emotional. Hayden just made him more robotic.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2015)

At Lucas' direction. Anakin wasn't exactly a complex role; anyone could do a serviceable job at it.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

lol blaming the director for the actors shitty performance


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2015)

Narutosx4, pls


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

Disney fanboy, pls.


----------



## Legend (Feb 4, 2015)

It was Both, Lucas isnt a good Director and Hayden and lil Anakin where bland at best


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2015)

Dat WOAT tier acting


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2015)

His hair was good though...


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucas needed the person who convinced him making Han Solo a "fish alien" was a bad idea, working with him on the prequels.

:WOW


----------



## Harbour (Feb 5, 2015)

Go fuck yourself, in the dramatic scenes of the Revenge Hayden was really good.

Pretty awful in others though.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 6, 2015)

Even a good actor can act badly with a crappy script.

[YOUTUBE]FxKtZmQgxrI[/YOUTUBE]

VII should be better than the prequels at the very least.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 6, 2015)

I guess that's why they called him Qui gon "gin".


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2015)

Usually if an actor is bad, it's the director's fault. It's the director's job to get a good performance out of them.

In a film with very proven actors all acting bad, it's the director's fault for not pushing the actors enough.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2015)

Neeson wasnt bad imo


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

I love RLM, but that segment of their Menace review where they struggle to describe the PT characters has always been bullshit. 

I actually disagree with a handful of their criticisms in their TPM review, but I digress


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2015)

> *RUMOR: Is This Who Domhnall Gleeson Is Playing In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS?*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Possible spoilers_
> ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2015)

Most fans hold the opinion that the prequel trilogy did not live up to the legacy of the original trilogy, and I agree with that opinion, but, I also believe that the prequels did have some good elements, and the originals (dare I say it?) did have some flaws, as well.

I am not the only person to hold such a belief, and here are two videos that I found that discuss those subjects in depth.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buXz4BYS8kw[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNAPNN3cuHw[/YOUTUBE]


What does everyone else say about this? Have you seen those videos? Do you agree with their points?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

I  don't feel like watching the videos, but yes, there's plenty to appreciate in the PT, even if it does suck.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 6, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens / 6 Feb 2015 J.J. Abrams Talks About New Star Wars: Episode 7 Lightsaber*



> 454 "I cannot tell you how many contradictory emails I have received."
> 
> By Luke KarmaliStar Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens director J.J. Abrams has waded into the ongoing discussion about the new lightsaber design revealed in the first teaser trailer for the upcoming film.
> 
> ...






 still making waves. 

I did rewatch Episode III again recently. The guards around grevious do have weapons that are lighsaber resistant - saw a direct hit dead center one of their staffs.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2015)

There is a metal that negates lightsaber blades.


The music in the prequels was the best part, Duel of the fates

[YOUTUBE]Q5ZY8Fz9GGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 7, 2015)

> I did rewatch Episode III again recently. The guards around grevious do have weapons that are lighsaber resistant - saw a direct hit dead center one of their staffs.


What kind of bums me out about how I see this lightsaber critique pan out after the movie releases, is that even though everyone who has done even a cursory investigation into canon regarding lightsaber-resistant materials will be well aware of their legitimacy, most will regard it as a cop-out simply because they didn't explcitly see the precident for such materials in the previous films (and by 'explicitly see' I mean, had it spelled out for them/spoon-fed to them)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

If something isn't established in the movies, it doesn't matter when criticizing the movies. Simple as that.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 7, 2015)

Legend said:


> *There is a metal that negates lightsaber blades*.
> 
> 
> The music in the prequels was the best part, Duel of the fates
> ...




Yeah, there are a few materials that lightsabers have a real hard time with (beskar, cortosis, phrik, etc). In earlier conversations about that saber it was suggested that there wasn't a "canonical" material that would block a saber. After watching episode III again I saw that the Magnaguards were actually able to block a saber with their electrostaffs (and not the ends, but the staff itself). 



blacklusterseph004 said:


> What kind of bums me out about how I see this lightsaber critique pan out after the movie releases, is that even though everyone who has done even a cursory investigation into canon regarding lightsaber-resistant materials will be well aware of their legitimacy, most will regard it as a cop-out simply because they didn't explcitly see the precident for such materials in the previous films (and by 'explicitly see' I mean, had it spelled out for them/spoon-fed to them)




Yeah I could see that happening.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2015)

Wasnt it referenced in clone wars


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

That wouldn't mean anything in the context of the movie tho


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2015)

its legit canon sooooo


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

Who cares if it's canon? If you're criticizing the movies, you only go off of what's established in the movies. Films are self-contained.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 7, 2015)

I still want to see someone use a lightsaber as a toothpick.

That would be the highlight of the entire extended universe for me.

:WOW


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2015)

Legend said:


> Wasnt it referenced in clone wars



I'm not sure - I haven't seen but a few episodes. 



Sanity Check said:


> I still want to see someone use a lightsaber as a toothpick.
> 
> That would be the highlight of the entire extended universe for me.
> 
> :WOW


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 12, 2015)

I know that complaining about the prequel trilogy has become something of a cliche by this point, but one major aspect of it that bothered me was that it contradicted what had already been established by the original trilogy on multiple occasions, and one of the most egregious of those was that multiple lines from both Obi-Wan and the imperial officers in _A New Hope_ heavily implied that the Empire had been around for much longer than twenty years and that the Jedi had been extinct for much longer than that, as well, whereas the prequel trilogy established that both the formation of the Empire and the extinction of the Jedi were relatively recent events. Did George Lucas actually plan ahead and proofread his ideas for the prequel trilogy, or was he writing "by the seat of his pants," to use a common phrase?


----------



## Darth (Feb 12, 2015)

*PSA*

BTW, this is a bit off topic but there's currently a Star Wars Humble Bundle for sale. Includes 12 awesome Star wars games and you can pay what you want for the first 3, but if you pay 12 dollars you'll get them all. 137 USD worth of Star Wars games for 12 bucks sounds pretty worth imo. 

And you can choose where your money goes. A charity, the developers, it's pretty cool. 

*Link*


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that complaining about the prequel trilogy has become something of a cliche by this point, but one major aspect of it that bothered me was that it contradicted what had already been established by the original trilogy on multiple occasions, and one of the most egregious of those was that multiple lines from both Obi-Wan and the imperial officers in _A New Hope_ heavily implied that the Empire had been around for much longer than twenty years and that the Jedi had been extinct for much longer than that, as well, whereas the prequel trilogy established that both the formation of the Empire and the extinction of the Jedi were relatively recent events. Did George Lucas actually plan ahead and proofread his ideas for the prequel trilogy, or was he writing "by the seat of his pants," to use a common phrase?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2015)

I hope the rumors are true and they do want to move the movie up.


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 14, 2015)

Legend said:


> The music in the prequels was the best part, Duel of the fates



.

The funeral theme had potential.

[YOUTUBE]T5jzQW1qmlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2015)

awesome music is awesome


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 14, 2015)

You don't know what awesome SW music is even if it hits you in the balls


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 14, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> You don't know what awesome SW music is even if it hits you in the balls



.

Give me a good track to work with?

:WOW


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Feb 22, 2015)

I want an Obi Wan spinoff set between ep 3 & ep 4 NOW!


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2015)

Ive been saying that for ages


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 23, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I want an Obi Wan spinoff set between ep 3 & ep 4 NOW!



.

Doesn't he just live in the desert & collect tumble weeds?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2015)

Of course he didnt


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 23, 2015)

he also had sex with a sand woman and spawned a future character.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

He didn't?

Oh.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> he also had sex with a sand woman and spawned a future character.



That's Sharad hett you're thinking of, not Kenobi


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2015)

Would you be surprised of Obi-Wan didnt have adventures and plundered many of womenz


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2015)

I mean I figured he occasionally got into hijinks with some of the Mos Eisley scum and Sand People...but 70% of his time was spent spying on Luke and meditating.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 24, 2015)

Taron Egerton could possibly be Young Han Solo?


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

Its possible with a young lando


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2015)

>Han Solo prequel


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

Id prefer a Obi-Wan or a Bounty Hunter side story


----------



## Atlas (Feb 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> Id prefer a Obi-Wan or a *Bounty Hunter side story*



Yes. Cad Bane made me want this so much.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

There are rumors of it being the 6 bounty hunters from Empire, they are racing to get the Death Star plans for the Rebellion


----------



## Atlas (Feb 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> There are rumors of it being the 6 bounty hunters from Empire, they are racing to get the Death Star plans for the Rebellion



I thought there was going to be some kind of bounty hunter heist movie.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2015)

Thats what im referring to, they are in a race to steal it. Kinda like in Batman Arkham Origins where the mercenaries are in a race to kill Batman.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> Thats what im referring to, they are in a race to steal it. Kinda like in Batman Arkham Origins where the mercenaries are in a race to kill Batman.



Oh, I never heard anything about a race or death star plans. I thought they were taken by a group of Bothans.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2015)

There is a novel, entitled _Kenobi,_ that details Obi-Wan's arrival on Tatooine and the early years of his time there, which I believe would make a very excellent film, if the current story writers were to acknowledge it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2015)

It could add to the speculation he has a kid out there


----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2015)

WTF I always read the thread title as Star Wars Episode VII Thread: Stunna can't think of *titties *. 

 

Would be cool to have more Kenobi, but I can't think of anything that would give him problems after he fucked up the badest of the bad guys. Sure they could cook up something.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Yo, me too. 

However, I assure you that's not the case.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd love for Ewan to get a second chance to play Kenobi under a better director.  I am getting a little sick of Tatooine though


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2015)

Could be offworld to another outer rim planet


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2015)

> *Possible Description Of The New STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Trailer*
> 
> As we await the new trailer for Star Wars: The Force Awakens that's supposedly set to debut at Star Wars Celebration Anaheim next month, the following might just provide us with an idea of what we can expect. Several sources (including Latino Review's El Mayimbe and Star Wars 7 News) have received emails containing the same description, and it sounds quite similar to (but not exactly the same as) a breakdown I was sent a short while ago but dismissed because of how poorly written it was. This is much more coherent, and although some of the VO dialogue seems a little odd, it could well make more sense when heard over the actual trailer. Everything else sounds pretty cool, but Of course, there is a chance it's a complete fabrication. Have a read over it and let us know what you think in the usual place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds good


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm skeptical until I see the actual trailer. The Star Wars fandom has been filled with shitty fake scripts for decades.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 7, 2015)

There was a rumor going around a few days ago that they were going to kill off Boba Fett from the Prequels, and the old EU storyline of a guy who killed the original Boba Fett  and assumed his identity is going to be canon in a Boba Fett Spinoff movie.


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2015)

we'll see.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 9, 2015)

> *Star Wars Is Getting Its First Canonical LGBT Character*
> 
> The Star Wars universe just got a little more diverse. When Paul S. Kemp's Lords of the Sith novel is released on April 28th, it will include a character named Moff Mors ? an Imperial, a lesbian, and the first canonical LGBT character in the franchise.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

that's sort of an ironic thing to say while wearing a Star Trek avatar, DDJ. Star Trek is a big example of the social influence that our entertainment can have, and how what is shown (as well as what isn't shown) and how it's shown is much larger than just a movie or a TV episode.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

Inb4 all the hate when that character gets killed off. This stuff is apart of normal society now it shouldnt be news because its good but not special, normal reacts should be oh she's a lesbian and keep on reading without a 2nd thought. I hate that companies have to make a big deal by announcing adding diversity or adding a LGBT character. It should be natural by now and not news worthy. Sorry for random minirant.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 9, 2015)

They recently introduced a gay couple in The Walking Dead for that matter, and due to the nature of that show (and because I've read the comics), I happen to know there's gonna be a dead gay guy in the future. I wonder if some SJW will construe that as homophobia. Apparently zombies discriminate. But yeah. Two things - having a gay person in Star Wars isn't PC. It's just realistic. Having a person survive three Star Wars movies, on the other hand, is. I personally feel that Han, Leia or Luke should have died in the first three. It was unrealistic for them all to survive.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

I completely agree, well its a known fact Harrison Ford wanted to kill Han off in Empire and in Jedi. Its also why people think he will die in the new trilogy.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 9, 2015)

Legend said:


> Inb4 all the hate when that character gets killed off. This stuff is apart of normal society now it shouldnt be news because its good but not special, normal reacts should be oh she's a lesbian and keep on reading without a 2nd thought. I hate that companies have to make a big deal by announcing adding diversity or adding a LGBT character. It should be natural by now and not news worthy. Sorry for random minirant.



My problem too, they always make a big deal out of it, big ass articles about it, lots of publicity, etc..., they are screaming "Look, look how progressive we are" but all I hear is "Your money, give us your money".


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Regarding that article above, I know that it is supposed to be positive, but, once again, the specter of political correctness shows its face; seriously, this is happening everywhere. Recently, one of my favorite games, _Magic: the Gathering,_ had a transsexual character for what was, in my mind, no reason beyond attempting to appear to be politically correct and diverse.
> 
> Why can the producers simply focus on telling a good story, rather than promoting a political agenda? This film is supposed to be entertaining, not teaching its audience lesson about social agendas.
> 
> Of course, if the character in question is a well-written one, I shall not be angry about her inclusion, and I seriously doubt that her sexual preference shall make any major difference in the overall story.



maybe the reason is that transsexuals exist in real life so there's nothing wrong with them existing in entertainment and your narcissistic perspective of "only people exactly like me should be represented in media otherwise it's political correctness shoehorning" is retarded

and also unworkable, because there are more humans in the world than robots, so sorry, no beep beep boop boop for you


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> My problem too, they always make a big deal out of it, big ass articles about it, lots of publicity, etc..., they are screaming "Look, look how progressive we are" but all I hear is "Your money, give us your money".


Exactly what im saying, if you were THAT progressive you wouldnt be plastering it all over, "hey look its the first blah blah in blah". Its a cash grab which is understandable. Im just not a fan of it, I prefer these things to be natural as they should be. Im all for inclusion its lame to me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Legend said:


> Exactly what im saying, if you were THAT progressive you wouldnt be plastering it all over, "hey look its the first blah blah in blah". Its a cash grab which is understandable. Im just not a fan of it, I prefer these things to be natural as they should be. Im all for inclusion its lame to me.



so just be clear

you don't have ddj's problem with any inclusion at all, you just think making a fuss about it is cynical and shows that the ostensibly progressive action is actually a cash grab, and if franchises wanted to be inclusive, you'd prefer they didn't try and make a fuss about it?

that's fair enough


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

Exactly, im all for inclusion of races and sexual orientations, im just a bit miffed at the fact they have to make news about it. For a good Example: Bunker, a Gay Mexican Hero put into a Teen Titans a few years back, he is one of the few redeeming qualities of said book, but it was announced with little to no fanfare. A Bad Example: What Marvel attempted to do with their All Female Team of Avengers, by unsuccessfully putting it on the view. Now a days companies want publicity for things that should be normal in this day and age. But thats just business, even though publicizing it wont add or subtract revenue. What matters is if the product is good or not.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> maybe the reason is that transsexuals exist in real life so there's nothing wrong with them existing in entertainment and your narcissistic perspective of "only people exactly like me should be represented in media otherwise it's political correctness shoehorning" is retarded
> 
> and also unworkable, because there are more humans in the world than robots, so sorry, no beep beep boop boop for you



.

People like trannies, they just don't want them forced down their throat at every available opportunity.

Can we focus on storytelling & not politics?  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

>insanity check


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >my daddy check



.

Fixd it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2015)

So, about the lightsaber seen in the trailer: I really hope that its flickering, flame-like blade is unique to it, and not the start of a trend in which all lightsaber blades have that quality. Perhaps it has an unstable focusing crystal or is otherwise a crude and amateurish design?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2015)

> Since Disney bought Lucasfilm and we were told to throw out what we knew about the Star Wars expanded universe, everyone knew that a total ret-con was coming and it looks like we will get a look at those new stories sooner than we thought. Lucasfilm has announced via Entertainment Weekly that they plan to release at least 20 new books that will give fans a look at what was going on in the 32 years between the Return of the Jedi and the Force Awakens. These books will range from novels intended for adults to storybooks and sticker books intended for young children (and their parents, of course). These stories will in no way follow the previously released "expanded universe" of Star Wars stories that were discarded once Disney bought the franchise.
> 
> “The Force Awakens is an extraordinarily, heavily guarded storyline. To track it, a lot of top-secret meetings were happening up in San Francisco as we worked through this program,” says Andrew Sugerman, executive vice president of Disney Publishing Worldwide. The company is managing the release through its own imprints as well as at least seven outside companies, among them sci-fi publisher Del Rey, DK, and Marvel Comics.
> 
> Multiple publishers will release the books and most storyline information is still being kept under tight security in preparation for the major film release of the Force Awakens. Some already confirmed titles and storylines include Star Wars: Aftermath, which will probably deal with what happened directly following ROTJ, Star Wars: Journey to the Force Awakens, which will be released by Marvel Comics, as well as Star Wars: Ships of the Galaxy, which will be a technical manual for Star Wars vehicles. The goal is not only to indulge Star Wars fans but to also attract the YA generation of readers to the new movies.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2015)

uh oh

better squat up, DDJ


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 11, 2015)

My prediction: DemonDragonJ finishes Lucaniel by gogoplata in the 3rd.

:WOW

.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2015)

So no Killiks


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2015)

Its possible


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh lord, I can't....FUCKING BREATH


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2015)

DDJ never breaks Keyfabe, he is the NF Undertaker


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ddj, i despise you, but i adore you



This is why I tend to avoid SI tbh, I can tune out shit but most of these idiots are unintenionally hilarious.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> This is why I tend to avoid SI tbh, I can tune out shit but most of these idiots are unintenionally hilarious.



i actually either don't put them on, or eventually take people off SI if they're funnier than they are awful

zyrax is on the precipice but he made that insane tl;dr yesterday and it made me laugh my ass off so i took him off


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2015)

DemonDragonJ-_The Whitest of the White_


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> What's SI?



Spuer ignore, for all those annoying pests in your life

Unless they are mods ofc.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't put anyone on the ignore list, no matter how stupid and or irritating they are. The ones I know of always tend to make fools of themselves and get people laughing their asses off  Such as the fool who negged me from my sig


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

"Only an autistic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"



Was that they guy who got angry that his Sasuke vs Superman thread was closed?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

dat pure aryan breed


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

WHITE PRIDE!


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2015)

Masterrace see what you're fucking with here. 

Come get yo hoe man


----------



## Karasu (Mar 11, 2015)

inb4 yes massa - don't sell us massa.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 11, 2015)

How likely is it that there shall be a massive superweapon of some form in this film? There are other such weapons in the expanded universe that could easily be brought into this continuity, so it would be great to see them in a feature film.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 11, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How likely is it that there shall be a massive superweapon of some form in this film? There are other such weapons in the expanded universe that could easily be brought into this continuity, so it would be great to see them in a feature film.




Oh hell no more of that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2015)

Super Omega Star Destroyer


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 14, 2015)

dunno if it was already posted


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2015)

While it was necessary to the plot that Qui-Gon had died, I wonder what would have happened if he had not. Obi-Wan had only finished his apprenticeship when he took Anakin as his own apprentice, so he was as inexperienced as Anakin was. What would have happened if Anakin had been trained by a wise master with years of experience teaching padawans, rather rather than a newly-knighted Jedi? Would the story have happened any differently, then?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

That's the real tragedy of Qui-Gon's death; if he'd survived to train Anakin, it's very likely that shit wouldn't have hit the fan.

Qui-Gon represented the father figure that Anakin needed; where the Jedi Order--Obi-Wan included--distrusted Anakin, and dismissed his emotional problems with their cold, sterile dogma, Qui-Gon had faith in Anakin. Qui-Gon wasn't afraid to rebel against the Jedi's orthodox practices; the very same practices that Obi-Wan forced onto Anakin, turning him into the emotional mess that we see in Episodes II and III that made him so vulnerable to Palpatine's manipulations. Obi-Wan was right when he admitted that he failed Anakin in Episode III--but by then it was too late.

Qui-Gon was the unsung hero of the Star Wars films, and the only Jedi of his era that wasn't corrupt by the light.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Qui-Gon was the unsung hero of the Star Wars films, and the only Jedi of his era that wasn't corrupt by the light.



"Corrupted by the light?" In nearly every fictional story that I have followed, darkness is a corrupting force, while light is a purifying force, so how could someone be "corrupted by the light," to use your phrase?


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

The Jedi Council was blinded by its peace and didnt think it could be touched.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> "Corrupted by the light?" In nearly every fictional story that I have followed, darkness is a corrupting force, while light is a purifying force, so how could someone be "corrupted by the light," to use your phrase?




One of the main themes of the prequel films was that the Jedi Order had become a shadow of its former self; their sanctimonious, sterile dogma ironically clouded their judgment and made it possible for Palpatine to execute his plans and take over the galaxy. You could say that they were blinded by the light (side of the Force).


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2015)

Pretty much like this: [YOUTUBE]YdgmH9Vv2-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That's the real tragedy of Qui-Gon's death; if he'd survived to train Anakin, it's very likely that shit wouldn't have hit the fan.
> 
> Qui-Gon represented the father figure that Anakin needed; where the Jedi Order--Obi-Wan included--distrusted Anakin, and dismissed his emotional problems with their cold, sterile dogma, Qui-Gon had faith in Anakin. Qui-Gon wasn't afraid to rebel against the Jedi's orthodox practices; the very same practices that Obi-Wan forced onto Anakin, turning him into the emotional mess that we see in Episodes II and III that made him so vulnerable to Palpatine's manipulations. Obi-Wan was right when he admitted that he failed Anakin in Episode III--but by then it was too late.
> 
> Qui-Gon was the unsung hero of the Star Wars films, and the only Jedi of his era that wasn't corrupt by the light.



Link removed


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> Link removed


**


----------



## Velocity (Mar 17, 2015)

Legend said:


> The Jedi Council was blinded by its peace and didnt think it could be touched.



They were arrogant and careless. They refused to believe the Sith still existed until Qui-Gon died by Maul's hand and they even knew something was wrong with the Clone Troopers yet did nothing to prevent Order 66. They constantly alienated Anakin, abandoned Ahsoka and got involved in a war they should have stayed far away from.

That's ultimately why Qui-Gon had to die. It's much the same as why Ahsoka had to leave the Order and why Obi-Wan needed to be on the other side of the galaxy - had either of the two been there when Anakin returned to the Jedi Temple after he found out Palpatine was a Sith Lord, he never would have turned to the Dark Side.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

good thing Sidious planned ahead and placed a shroud of the dark side to blind the Jedi Council until it was too late


----------



## Legend (Mar 17, 2015)

This true, even using Anakin as a spy against palpatine was in bad faith. As was adding him to the council but not granting him the rank of Jedi Master.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2015)

Anakin was not a tempered soul

he would have always gone dark side at some point in his life


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

And you come to that conclusion how?


----------



## Karasu (Mar 17, 2015)

It's all covered in good detail in the books Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

ayy      lmao


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 18, 2015)

So...new full trailer with Avengers?


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, Possibly even before that. Stuff for Star Wars Celebration.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2015)

I shall be interested to see if the remnants of of the Empire shall still be fighting against the New Republic in this film, or if they have resolved their difference by this time (after all, this film i set thirty years after _Return of the Jedi);_ what does everyone else think of that?


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall be interested to see if the remnants of of the Empire shall still be fighting against the New Republic in this film, or if they have resolved their difference by this time (after all, this film i set thirty years after _Return of the Jedi);_ what does everyone else think of that?



I think if you paid attention to the teaser trailer you'd probably know the answer to your own question.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 18, 2015)

The dude doesn't pay attention to anything, EVER. See how mad I am DDJ?


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2015)

His computing processor is running too much data on his ideal woman

it can't be spared on such trivial entertainment 

DDJ is in need of an upgrade


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2015)

> *Oscar Issac On X-WINGS*
> 
> _“It was very cool, but a little nauseating because the thing is on a gimbal and moving all around,”_ Issac said describing his experience inside an X-Wing. _“I forgot to breathe and I was like, ‘Whoa.’ But it was very cool."_ Issac also seemingly confimrs his return for Star Wars Episode VIII after saying he _"very excited"_ to work with director Rian Johnson.






> *Apparently J.J. Abrams Is Frontrunner To Direct STAR WARS: EPISODE IX*
> 
> The final movie in the new Star Wars trilogy isn't set to hit theaters until 2019, but that hasn't stopped Latino Review from doing some digging and coming up with the name of a potential director for it. According to them, J.J. Abrams is looking likely to return to helm Star Wars Episode IX after Rian Johnson (Looper, Brick) handles the middle instalment, which is due for release in 2017.
> 
> Apparently Disney/LucasFilm are very pleased with what Abrams delivered with The Force Awakens, and despite rumors of behind-the-scenes disagreements, it seems he's the man they want in charge of Episode IX. Of course, we'll have to take this as a rumor too for now, and there is a lot that can change before cameras start rolling on this project, but we'll keep you posted if we get any updates.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2015)

Inb4 you make an early thread for that too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2015)

Nah I actually don't have plans for that.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2015)

I can see him taking a break and doing 9, they are most likely gonna announce 10-12 in a few years


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2015)

Fang said:


> I think if you paid attention to the teaser trailer you'd probably know the answer to your own question.



The trailer did suggest that the two factions are still at war, despite how difficult to believe that that may be (this film is set thirty years after _Return of the Jedi,_ and the idea of a war lasting for that long is one that strains credibility), but I wished to see what opinions the other users here have on that matter: what is wrong with doing that?



BlazingInferno said:


> The dude doesn't pay attention to anything, EVER. See how mad I am DDJ?



Really? Can you provide an example of me "not paying attention," to use your phrase?

For another instance of speculation: I believe that it is safe to presume that the new Jedi order shall be in this film, but will it be similar to how it has been portrayed in the novels, or shall it be completely different? What does everyone else have to say about that?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 23, 2015)

What really bothers me now is that JJ Hackbrams its setting the tone for the new movies. And his taste it's dry as fuck. Therefore I suggest on keeping really low spectations, just because it's star wars doesnt mean it's going to be like the original stuff.
The Lucas from the 70's and mid 80's did it, and that person no longer exists so yeah... there u go.


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2015)

You do realize its not just Abrams, there is a entire braintrust leading the future of starwars.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2015)

I think that it would have been awesome if George Lucas or J.J. Abrams hired either Timothy Zahn or James Luceno as a writer for this film, given their proven ability to write amazing novels in the expanded universe. They have years of experience and familiarity with this franchise, unlike Abrams, who has little to none.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2015)

Star Trek was basically his tryout


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 24, 2015)

like i've said before I don't think JarJar Abrams can do worse than the prequel trilogy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I think that it would have been awesome if George Lucas or J.J. Abrams hired either Timothy Zahn or James Luceno as a writer for this film, given their proven ability to write amazing novels in the expanded universe. They have years of experience and familiarity with this franchise, unlike Abrams, who has little to none.



He has Pablo Hidalgo.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> You do realize its not just Abrams, there is a entire braintrust leading the future of starwars.



Episode VII credits:

- Producer: JJ Abrams
- Scriptwriter: JJ Abrams
- Director: JJ Abrams

If IX and X lose Rian Johnson it will be a sad day.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah and like I said there is a brain trust with people like Hidalgo and Kathleen kennedy and others.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

Hildago doesn't oversee anything in the movies. Kennedy and Chee do but they still answer to Disney executives. JJ Abrams has complete total creative control on Episode VII.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 24, 2015)

Fang said:


> Episode VII credits:
> 
> - Producer: JJ Abrams
> - Scriptwriter: JJ Abrams
> - Director: JJ Abrams


I...I wanna believe but-


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> Yeah and like I said there is a brain trust with people like Hidalgo and Kathleen kennedy and others.



Which in the end has no real influence on Episode VII since its *completely* under the control and creative process of JJ Abrams in the end. The only light in this is that Kasdan is the co-writer for the screenplay and script of Episode VII.

Hildago does not do jack shit with the movies.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 25, 2015)

There's only one suitably appropriate response to this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CP9dg38cAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to see ISIS propaganda version of Star Wars.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2015)

Kagekatsu said:


> There's only one suitably appropriate response to this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CP9dg38cAI[/YOUTUBE]



Now they're going too far.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2015)

Legend said:


> This true, even using Anakin as a spy against palpatine was in bad faith. As was adding him to the council but not granting him the rank of Jedi Master.



The Jedi in the Prequels were idiots  lots of poor decisions.


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Atlas (Mar 26, 2015)

MCTDread said:


> The Jedi in the Prequels were idiots  lots of poor decisions.



The dark side clouded everything.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

you can only blame the dark side for so much incompetence


----------



## Atlas (Mar 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you can only blame the dark side for so much incompetence



It's always the excuse that's used.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2015)

Did anyone feel that the whole idea of the prophecy and Anakin being "the chosen one" was ridiculous? I did not like it, because there had been nothing in the original trilogy to suggest that; it seemed like a cheap way to add drama to the story by making Anakin feel pressured into being something that the Jedi order wanted him to be, rather than being able to choose his own path in life.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you can only blame Lucas for so much incompetence



Fixed. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone feel that the whole idea of the prophecy and Anakin being "the chosen one" was ridiculous? I did not like it, because there had been nothing in the original trilogy to suggest that; it seemed like a cheap way to add drama to the story by making Anakin feel pressured into being something that the Jedi order wanted him to be, rather than being able to choose his own path in life.



I thought "The Chosen One" thingy was idiotic because he supposed to be this badass but really only came off as pretty damn normal/little above average. 

As for the prophecy, I don't think many people believed Lucas had anything more than the first movie written. So yeah - likely all bullshit.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone feel that the whole idea of the prophecy and Anakin being "the chosen one" was ridiculous? I did not like it, because there had been nothing in the original trilogy to suggest that; it seemed like a cheap way to add drama to the story by making Anakin feel pressured into being something that the Jedi order wanted him to be, rather than being able to choose his own path in life.


Everything in the prequels is ridiculous. No exceptions.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did anyone feel that the whole idea of the prophecy and Anakin being "the chosen one" was ridiculous? I did not like it, because there had been nothing in the original trilogy to suggest that; it seemed like a cheap way to add drama to the story by making Anakin feel pressured into being something that the Jedi order wanted him to be, rather than being able to choose his own path in life.


Adding a prophecy was the least of the PT's problems. I've never really had a problem with it because, on paper, it made for some really good conflict between Anakin and the Jedi, in part for the reason you mentioned. 



aaaaa said:


> Everything in the prequels is ridiculous. No exceptions.


Not quite, but I understand why you'd feel this way.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Not quite


Go on


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

lol I just think that there are genuinely good things worth commending in the otherwise shit trilogy


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

I honestly cannot think of any. Even on the most rudimentary level.

The prequels didn't kick me in the nuts, I guess, so that's something.

But then again...

.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

really? You can't think of _one_ thing?

how about the score?


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Apart from the main theme and imperial march it's just stock John Williams score. You can hear it all in the original trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

where in the OT will you hear "Duel of Fates", "Across the Stars", or "Battle of the Heroes"?

I also think the PT also has some really good concept designs, and the overall ideas behind the plot/themes of the downfall of Anakin, the Republic, and the Jedi Order were really good--just executed horrendously.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Duel of the fates and Battle of the heroes are you generic Carmina Burana wannabes from every blockbuster ever made after 1990. They are not in the OT because back then they knew better than to include this shit in every scene.
Across the Stars is the definition of stock John Williams meandering. You can find way better examples of the exact same thing in OT.

Well it's the execution that counts, not the potential 
But even then I don't really see the potential. It was a completely unnecessary story to tell.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> Duel of the fates and Battle of the heroes are you generic Carmina Burana wannabes from every blockbuster ever made after 1990. They are not in the OT because back then they knew better than to include this shit in every scene.
> 
> Across the Stars is the definition of stock John Williams meandering. You can find way better examples of the exact same thing in OT.








> Well it's the execution that counts, not the potential
> But even then I don't really see the potential. It was a completely unnecessary story to tell.


You get brownie points for good ideas. 

And it wasn't necessary, but that doesn't mean there isn't potential; they're not mutually exclusive.

What about the concept designs? Ships and costumes and shit. Do you agree that those are nice?


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> What about the concept designs? Ships and costumes and shit. Do you agree that those are nice?


Not really. I mean the execution is nice if we're talking production design of the actual props, little though there are. Good professionals who actually knew what they were doing worked on that stuff. You can count that I guess, I wouldn't.

*Designs* of pretty much anything that _ended_ up in the movies not from the originals are shit since George micromanaged everything. He even managed to ruin some OT stuff too. Most of the stuff is painfully bland and generic though, like locations and costumes.

I mean the original designs of the prequels include Jar-Jar and his race, that flying blue jew thing, that brown sack of shit with four arms, the pods. True quality.

.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

Why would you not count (some) admittedly good production design as good parts of the movies?

I just don't think that these are all 0/10 movies like you're painting them as.

I mean, AotC comes pretty close, but still.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

> Why would you not count (some) admittedly good production design as good parts of the movies?


Because it's the same as with the music earlier. It's executed perfectly fine _*technically*_, but has zero originality or passion behind it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

And I'd just disagree. Not entirely, but at least somewhat. Especially when no points are given for technical efficiency. That alone warrants more than a 0 in my books.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Okay, 0.10 for all the tangible props executed technically well, no matter how bad the design is


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

You know what?


I'll take it.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll add to 0.50 for Drew Struzan posters. Maybe even 1.
1 whole point.
The only good thing about the prequels are the Drew Struzan posters.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree that the prequel trilogy was not as good as was the original trilogy, but it did have plenty of positive aspects nevertheless. It was great to see the Jedi order at its height, and learn the full story of how Anakin fell to the dark side and the Jedi were exterminated, although I do believe that Lucas handled both of those occurrences very poorly. There were some amazing lightsaber duels, although many of them were over-the-top and unrealistic. Any scene in which either Palpatine or Yoda appeared was awesome, since they had been given little backstory in the original trilogy. Female characters had a much stronger presence than they did in the original trilogy, although Padme's character was derailed in _Revenge of the Sith_ because of how emotional she was. Darth Maul and Count Dooku were both very awesome, as well, the former because of his amazing martial prowess and the latter because he was played by Christopher Lee.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2015)

> Female characters had a much stronger presence than they did in the original trilogy


Did they, though?

In both trilogies I can only think of one female character of note (Leia and Padme) off-hand, and Leia was a much better character.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2015)

female characters definitely weren't better off in the prequels


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Did they, though?
> 
> In both trilogies I can only think of one female character of note (Leia and Padme) off-hand, and *Leia was a much better character*.




There's a fucking mouthful.


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2015)

Actually one of the A-Wing pilots was a female on screen but is identified as a male in the credits for RoTJ.

Anyway, Leia was great but yes she was the only one in the OT. Lucas botched a chance to expand on characters like Mon Mothma in Episodes II and III.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 29, 2015)

If you want developed female characters, you're better off with the novels or series like the Clone Wars rather than any GL movie. Having said that, it was technically his universe and his movies, and it wasn't made as a vehicle to promote feminism, even though it did have a message of racial equality. It's an old school Sci-Fi romp, not a SJW wet dream, so you shouldn't expect it to appeal to everyone.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

> it was technically his universe and his movies


Eh, hardly. It's an old fact that most of his ideas from OT were rejected, changed and re-edited by people who actually had sense. Otherwise it would have been prequels '77.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

That nice, sweetie.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

is...is expecting more than one female character per trilogy really a "SJW wet dream"...?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> is...is expecting more than one female character per trilogy really a "SJW wet dream"...?



when you see autistic reddit shit like that, put the poster on super ignore

i can't even see what you're responding to


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm not seeing anything leddit about his post


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 29, 2015)

The original trilogy was (mostly) a straightforward epic tale of the struggle between good and evil and the hero's journey, but the prequel trilogy attempted to add greater depth to the universe by adding elements of political intrigue to it, elements that have led to divided opinions among audiences, with some people being fond of those elements while others felt that it made the series unnecessarily melodramatic and detracted from scenes of action or character drama. With that being said, is this new film more likely to be a direct heroic tale, akin to the original trilogy, or shall it have political intrigue, as did the prequel trilogy?


Is it safe to presume that that image is also from that series?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 30, 2015)

This thread, full of sith it is. Let's cleanse it shall we?  

This secrecy is getting old, spill the beans Disney.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2015)

> *STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Trailer To Be In Front Of AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON*
> 
> Fans have been waiting for the next trailer to Star Wars: The Force Awakens, and now Collider has reported that we will in fact be seeing the trailer in front of Joss Whedon's Avengers: Age of Ultron. This has been rumored for quite a while now since Disney owns both Marvel and Lucasfilm, and putting a trailer in front of the seuqel to the third highest grossing movie seemed like a no-brainer.
> 
> Collider also adds that the trailer will be premiered earlier during the Star Wars Celebration convention, which runs from April 16th to 19th. When the trailer will be released online is still unkown. Though we should expect it soon after it premieres.


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

Wasnt that obvious


----------



## Karasu (Mar 31, 2015)

*Star Wars

Posted January 18 2015 — 3:37 AM EST*



> Star Wars fans, admit it: you like scoundrels. And you’re about to get more of them in your life.
> 
> Yesterday, The Walt Disney Co. unveiled plans to make a number of spin-off movies set a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away – in addition to the post-Return of the Jedi trilogy that had already been announced.
> 
> ...





This is a little old. Remember people discussing a Fett movie, but don't remember seeing any articles. Anybody heard anything further?


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

Who the hell was deleting comments?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

Legend said:


> Who the hell was deleting comments?



it says on each deletion, m8

"vaatu"

otherwise known as dragonus nesha 

robots gotta stick together


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

Im pretty sure my comments were SW related.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

my posts were on topic too


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

>mass deleting posts more then a day later with nothing happen in a barely semi-active thread

Sasuga


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

Im allergic to stupidity

on topic: how would you guys feel if Ezra was in this movie?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 31, 2015)

ezra who

ezra miller?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2015)

what is Sasuga ?


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2015)

From Rebels.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 1, 2015)

Legend said:


> Im allergic to stupidity
> 
> on topic: how would you guys feel if Ezra was in this movie?



I would be very displeased, for reasons that I have already mentioned, as that would be a blatant defiance of the established canon of the original trilogy, although I must admit that the idea of him turning to the dark side and being the main villain of this film is certainly an interesting idea.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 1, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what is Sasuga ?



it's japanese. means "as expected"


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2015)

Established Canon has changed DDJ


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 2, 2015)

How old would ezra be by the time of the force awakens? in his late 40s or 50s
Not sure they want to cast him but they could add ahsoka


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2015)

He's the same age luke is.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 3, 2015)

I might still prefer an anzati snot vampire romance to currently scheduled plotlines.  And I hate anzati snot vampire romance.

The entire EU, the prequels and jj abrams future films should be abolished in favor of an across the board reboot of some type.  The same with every Lord of the Rings and Hobbit movie Peter Jackson ever made.

.


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd take the EU over anything


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Legend said:


> Established Canon has changed DDJ



I know; that is one of the things that I do not like about the acquisition of Lucasfilm by Disney; did George Lucas not consider the consequences of that? Why could he not have named his own successor, chosen from the existing staff of Lucasfilm?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 3, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know; that is one of the things that I do not like about the acquisition of Lucasfilm by Disney; did George Lucas not consider the consequences of that? Why could he not have named his own successor, chosen from the existing staff of Lucasfilm?


four billion dollars > fans caring about canon


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

>almost 3 billion from the adult novels alone


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2015)

>new continuity overseen by Darth Mickeius
>will make even more moneyz from even more books
>fans complain; will buy anyway


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

Its pretty much a win-win for Disney

At least I still have some of the older games and all my books and comics in storage back at my parents house

Shit whose old enough to remember growing up playing Dark Forces, Jedi Knight, and Rogue Squadron?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2015)

man, i played all those games...matter of fact SWT was either the 1st or 2nd sci fi movie i ever watched (The Last Starfighter being the other movie in question)...

I remember asking my mom where were episodes 1-3 the moment i noticed the Roman numeral IV just before A NEW HOPE...



no internet back then so the question bugged me for a while.


edit: now that i think about it i remember a supposed leaked script of the PT back in the late 90's that described the final fight between Kenobi and Skywalker; Volcano planet and all...thought it was bullshit at the time ofc.


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

I remember that

The old Star Wars visual guide for kids said Anakin and Obi-Wan fought over a pit of molten steel and Anakin got burned alive, which is why he ended up as a cyborg in the OT


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

Fang said:


> >almost 3 billion from the adult novels alone



wait, really? HOW


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2015)

Forbes back in 2012 estimated the entire Star Wars franchise' networth, even accounting for inflation/deflation, currency market value, etc...

2.5-2.8 billion from novels made between 1991 to 2011.

Which massively dwarfs what the comics and games even when combined made. The only source of revenue higher then the books was the movies themselves. Pretty impressive considering outside of the internet, and Star Wars Insider the only major advertisement any book had was the 1999 televised commercial for NJO.

They constantly top NY's best seller lists.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait, really? HOW


theres a fuckton of them


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2015)

that's impressive af


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2015)

Fang said:


> Forbes back in 2012 estimated the entire Star Wars franchise' networth, even accounting for inflation/deflation, currency market value, etc...
> 
> 2.5-2.8 billion from novels made between 1991 to 2011.
> 
> ...



Wow, JK Rowling can GTFO


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 4, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know; that is one of the things that I do not like about the acquisition of Lucasfilm by Disney; did George Lucas not consider the consequences of that? Why could he not have named his own successor, chosen from the existing staff of Lucasfilm?



He did chose his own successor from the existing people at Lucasfilm.

Furthermore, the Lucasfilm storygroup, which consisted of Kathleen Kenedy, Pablo Hidalgo, and Leland Chee (keeper of the holocron himself) were on the group that decided what material was going to be canon and non-canon going forward.

On the other hand, all books, video games, tv shows, ect.  going forward are canon unless they specifically say that the aren't canon. The levels of canon stuff is gone.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2015)

thank you someone with sense


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2015)

The notion of canon is for scared little babies who can't wrap their minds around the concept of the multiverse or parallel timelines.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> The notion of canon is for scared little babies who can't wrap their minds around the concept of the multiverse or parallel timelines.



I can handle the idea of multiple timelines and parallel universes, but I simply am worried that popular fan-favorite characters such as Mara Jade and the Solo twins shall not appear in these new films, thus meaning that they shall not achieve mainstream recognition.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2015)

You are the exact opposite of the type of person I was talking about. 

Personally, I'm considering the new film a JJ-verse film, and the other media I've consumed as my main timeline, regardless of what's official, and I'll likely enjoy the JJ-verse on its own merits like I do his Star Trek joints.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2015)

Some could be fairly big spoilers as it says there.


----------



## Fang (Apr 15, 2015)

Neat                     .


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> You are the exact opposite of the type of person I was talking about.
> 
> Personally, I'm considering the new film a JJ-verse film, and the other media I've consumed as my main timeline, regardless of what's official, and I'll likely enjoy the JJ-verse on its own merits like I do his Star Trek joints.



Except I'm pretty sure these do not exist in a separate verse or anything like that.

But if it makes it easier to accept I understand that too


----------



## Karasu (Apr 15, 2015)

Captain Phasma. Shit. Thought for sure that was a bad joke.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 16, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Captain Phasma. Shit. Thought for sure that was a bad joke.



It sounds like a shitty name for a superhero.  Awful name.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 16, 2015)

Apparently Phasma is a type of insects and also a type of frog.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

I like the vibe. Much more original trilogy than anything modern they made.

Especially this




the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Apparently Phasma is a type of insects and also a type of frog.



Yeah, that long monstrosity 

Bug/amphibian hybrid sounds prequels-esque, though since Lucas isn't involved I hope such obviousness in the naming is not actually a thing.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ngElkyQ6Rhs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Pretty good. Pretty damn fucking good.

Though Ford kinda ruined it


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 16, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

**


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2015)

The hype is real.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Apart from goodies like great practical sets and great practical affects on practical sets, what actually impressed me is this shot right here:



A tracking far away shot with an optical zoom. In 99% of modern blockbusters this would not exist. It this were the prequels it would have been either cgi stuff flying at the camera, camera following cgi stuff or just a flat angle. And there are few things like that as well, but just the fact that somebody actually applying realistic camera work techniques to cgi is very promising.


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay, even before the feels I experienced at seeing Han and Chewie again, I legit felt shook up when the "This Christmas" popped up on the screen, along with the intro music.


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

Chrome Trooper and Masked Sith, doe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

chrome trooper had the swag of a million normal troopers


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> chrome trooper had the swag of a million normal troopers



Bathed in the shining light of a billion exploding suns

We are not worthy


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

Also, dog fight in the wreckage of the Star Destroyer...


----------



## Harbour (Apr 16, 2015)

OMYGOD!!!!!
OMYFUCKINGGOD!
Time travel machine please.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

You know, I finally understand why Boyega's character(I know he's called Finn, but let's all name him Galactic Stunna) is looking in extreme distress all the time.

He's a black character in a film where a lot of dangerous shit is going down.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2015)

That chrome trooper


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, I finally understand why Boyega's character(I know he's called Finn, but let's all name him Galactic Stunna) is looking in extreme distress all the time.
> 
> He's a black character in a film where a lot of dangerous shit is going down.


In good Star Wars movies black guys survive, and in bad ones they die. We now have a solid criteria how to judge this one.


----------



## Detective (Apr 16, 2015)

7777777 said:


> In good Star Wars movies black guys survive, and in bad ones they die. We now have a solid criteria how to judge this one.



Pray for Galactic Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

7777777 said:


> In good Star Wars movies black guys survive, and in bad ones they die. We now have a solid criteria how to judge this one.


**


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2015)

The shot were they zoom in on the Falcon going into the Star Destroyer is impressive. What you see there are real photography techniques applied to CGI.

If this were the Prequel trilogy instead of zooming on the falcon from a distance,  what you would have seen instead is shit flying the camera.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2015)

it looks like star trek


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> The shot were they zoom in on the Falcon going into the Star Destroyer is impressive. What you see there are real photography techniques applied to CGI.
> 
> If this were the Prequel trilogy instead of zooming on the falcon from a distance,  what you would have seen instead is shit flying the camera.





someone said the exact same thing a page ago

glitch in the matrix


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> it looks like star wars



-star trek fans, 2008?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice extended teaser.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> it looks like star trek





Stunna said:


> -star trek fans, 2008?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

I was just about to say that one of the often complaints about Star Trek was that it looks like Star Wars


----------



## Karasu (Apr 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2015)

Damn right you are.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 16, 2015)

Shit shit shit shit!! I can't contain this excitement!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2015)

They were flying into the wreck of a super star destroyer, a la the executor.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Look at those practical explosions and a guy being pulled by strings


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

and real stormtroopers


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Look at those practical explosions and a guy being pulled by strings


bet you there's a wilhelm scream in there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

I was disappointed by the trailer.  It is clear that Abrams is not taking the franchise in an exciting new direction.  It's obvious that this is a Star Wars film being made by a fan of the franchise.  Old characters are back.  A theme we have heard a million times.  A familiar desert planet.  Even the panning shots are reminiscent of Lucas.  Will episode VII have any actual substance?  Or does it only exist to honor the original trilogy?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 16, 2015)

This looks...like it may not be shit.

But oh boy,it sure does have a lot of nostalgia pandering..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> But oh boy,it sure does have a lot of nostalgia pandering..


That was all I saw.  I'm not surprised though.

I knew that was a priority when they decided to bring Han, Luke, and Leia back.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 16, 2015)

I tried really hard to care about OG trilogy characters but i have no attachment to them due to the fact i am a prequel kid. Trailer was still pretty good though. Excited to see Boyega and Ridley


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah I called this 

Shit just isn't exciting


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Luke and Leia seem to be pivotal to the story, which makes sense if you're making a sequel considering their roles. Han is definitely nostalgia pandering and is probably the weakest part of the cast, with Ford not giving a flying fuck about acting since mid 90s. But overall it's a fanservice project through and through and everyone knew it day one, no reason to point that out. That doesn't make you look smarter. They're making spin-off movies about Yoda ffs.
As long as the pressure of the fandom (and therefore box office) is forcing them to put actual effort into making this, I don't see why can't anyone enjoy it.

Originality? This is not the 80s, we take what we can get


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 16, 2015)

You sure are an unhappy bunch.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 16, 2015)

That teaser was just beautiful.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 16, 2015)

The new teaser does look good, but Harrison Ford is definitely showing his age; hopefully, he shall not be required to perform any extreme physical stunts.

Also, the idea of a Sith Lord wearing a mask has been used very frequently, before, so I really hope that the villain, Kylo Ren, can prove to be a good homage/tribute to Darth Vader without being a complete copy or rip-off of him. Also, why does he not have the title of "darth?" Is it possible that "Kylo Ren" is his birth name, and he took a Sith name, but that name has not yet been revealed?

At this point, I believe that I shall need to abandon any hope that Mara Jade and/or the Solo twins shall ever be included in the new canon, since there has been no mention of them, at all, for this film. That is very unfortunate, indeed, since they are very awesome characters.

Also, when the voiceover of Luke was used, to whom was he speaking? Notice that his use of Leia's name was edited out of his speech, so I wonder if he was speaking to her, or to someone else?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2015)

New trailer was great It was awesome to see Han and chewie


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)

Shut up Gabe.  No one under 60 gives a damn about those irrelevant fucks.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2015)

Rukia goin in for no reason


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 16, 2015)

Geez Rukia, you need to schedule an appointment to remove that deeply lodged log up your ass.

And you guys bitched about the movie and now you're all on the hype train


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Karasu (Apr 16, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Geez Rukia, you need to schedule an appointment to remove that deeply lodged log up your ass.
> 
> And you guys bitched about the movie and now you're all on the hype train




 more like...resolved that they're going old school, and hoping for a serviceable story with directing/acting on an order of magnitude better than the last watch offered. 

And tbh, Rukia's where a lot of people are on this movie.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 16, 2015)

When I saw that metal hand I fangasmed so hard.  Everything looks great so far.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 16, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Han solo needs to die in this movie though.



Here is some interesting trivia, which you may or may not have known already: when _The Empire Strikes Back_ was being filmed, it initially was uncertain if Harrison Ford would be returning for the third film, which is the reason for which Han Solo was encased in carbonite, as doing so would make it easy for him to return, or to not return. Another rumor that I heard was that Ford actually wanted Han to outright die, to add greater emotional impact to the story, which would have been a very bold move for Lucas at that time, but Lucas denied that, preferring to keep open the possibility of Han returning. Would that not have been interesting if Lucas had pursued Ford's idea?


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 16, 2015)

Trailer was decent all around, but that black stormtrooper guy comes off as unintentionally comedic and it takes me out of what's going on. He always seems confused and out of breath.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 16, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Trailer was decent all around, but that black stormtrooper guy comes off as unintentionally comedic and it takes me out of what's going on. He always seems confused and out of breath.



you have a problem with the presence of a black guy?

well, i never...


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you have a problem with the presence of a black guy?
> 
> well, i never...


----------



## Harbour (Apr 17, 2015)

black guy actually looks like out of place
he is nervous and passive


----------



## Succubus (Apr 17, 2015)

the trailer seems so interesting tho


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 17, 2015)

I think this movie will be low on lightsaber action.  There aren't any Jedi other than Luke and even if he finds another with force talent in this movie, they wouldn't be skilled enough to go up against a Sith.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 17, 2015)

^ well considering every asshole and his pet wompa had a glowstick in the prequels I'm ok with quality over quantity for once...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2015)

the narration is the best part of the trailer


this will be much better then EU


----------



## Karasu (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2015)

Did Luke imply that Finn is a relative of his or was that just Rey?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm truly disappointed in you guys for not commenting on the obvious Kylo Ren/Darth Revan similarity.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 17, 2015)

Legend said:


> Did Luke imply that Finn is a relative of his or was that just Rey?


We dunno who he's talking/referring to. Could be multiple people.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 17, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ well considering every asshole and his pet wompa had a glowstick in the prequels I'm ok with quality over quantity for once...



Definitely.  I don't need a 100 jedi running around, I just want 1 epic lightsaber duel.  And hopefully it's thrown together with an impressive mastery of Force powers.   They just need to have a good stuntman filling in for Mark Hamill.  We don't need any geriatric fights.



Pilaf said:


> I'm truly disappointed in you guys for not commenting on the obvious Kylo Ren/Darth Revan similarity.



My Darth Revan wields dual swords and seduces bitches


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> I'm truly disappointed in you guys for not commenting on the obvious Kylo Ren/Darth Revan similarity.



Did that months ago


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## The Soldier (Apr 17, 2015)

now I'm stoked for this movie


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 17, 2015)

I love this so much.

[YOUTUBE]U52bV2D7DBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was disappointed by the trailer.  It is clear that Abrams is not taking the franchise in an exciting new direction.  It's obvious that this is a Star Wars film being made by a fan of the franchise.  Old characters are back.  A theme we have heard a million times.  A familiar desert planet.  Even the panning shots are reminiscent of Lucas.  Will episode VII have any actual substance?  Or does it only exist to honor the original trilogy?



My thoughts too 

At least it's going to look 2827262762 times better than the prequels tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PYHdQUyOunA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was disappointed by the trailer.  It is clear that Abrams is not taking the franchise in an exciting new direction.  It's obvious that this is a Star Wars film being made by a fan of the franchise.  Old characters are back.  A theme we have heard a million times.  A familiar desert planet.  Even the panning shots are reminiscent of Lucas.  Will episode VII have any actual substance?  Or does it only exist to honor the original trilogy?



Actually this approach is the smartest and most plausible, after what Lucas did to Ep1,2 and 3 fans are probably dubious about things. So it's better to lure them in with the promise of things returning to the OT and then perhaps for episode 8 enter with your own thing and do things differently. Besides from the spoilers I have read things will be shook up to its core by the end of this movie.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2015)

I like that they are bringing the old characters back, they will be important at first but and the series goes on the new cast will take over. I like that it feels like the original series. Loved seeing Han and chewie again.


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2015)

they say there's a scene where John Boyega isn't out of breath

POP A MOLLY HE SWEATIN!


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2015)

touching white womenz refuel his stam

his one and only force power


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 17, 2015)

The only scenes we've seen Boyega out of breathe happen relatively in the same time span.  He's running from the Empire in the hot ass desert wearing ptich black.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

He really is Galactic Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree with those saying that the trailer doesn't seem to indicate that the series is being pushed in an exciting, new direction (and it's definitely nostalgia-pandering hardcore), but what the trailer _did_ do well is show that Abrams and the others have undone a lot of damage dealt by Lucas. That's worth excitement in itself.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I agree with those saying that the trailer doesn't seem to indicate that the series is being pushed in an exciting, new direction (and it's definitely nostalgia-pandering hardcore), but what the trailer _did_ do well is show that Abrams and the others have undone a lot of damage dealt by Lucas. That's worth excitement in itself.



That sounds like loser talk to me, son.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2015)

I mean, I don't see how, but okay


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Good boy


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

what exciting new direction did anyone expect star wars to go in

multibillion dollar entertainment franchises don't go in exciting new directions, they just show you more of the same, with some changes, bc that's what most people want, and that's what protects the margins


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it's safe to say Stunna's going to be camping out for the Day 1 release in his area. And possibly gracing us with another cosplay to laugh at collectively.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Good boy


don't...don't call me boy



Lucaniel said:


> what exciting new direction did anyone expect star wars to go in
> 
> multibillion dollar entertainment franchises don't go in exciting new directions, they just show you more of the same, with some changes, bc that's what most people want, and that's what protects the margins


this is true, but people fearing a bunch of egregious "sameness" probably comes from the abundance of iconic imagery and characters being thrown our way



Detective said:


> I think it's safe to say Stunna's going to be camping out for the Day 1 release in his area. And possibly gracing us with another cosplay to laugh at collectively.


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> don't...don't call me boy



Good girl


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2015)

People wanted an exciting new direction?

Fuck you guys I just want Lightsaber battles and Chrome Troopers.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> what exciting new direction did anyone expect star wars to go in
> 
> multibillion dollar entertainment franchises don't go in exciting new directions, they just show you more of the same, with some changes, bc that's what most people want, and that's what protects the margins


 





Edit: That Chrome Stormtrooper.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm not complaining btw

i don't mind getting an original-style star wars movie with cutting edge special effects and stuff 

it's not like the original trilogy were exactly groundbreaking and original themselves


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

>Star Wars
>not groundbreaking
>not original

Is that you Frank Herbert


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2015)

Star Wars as a franchise is fun but it's not that special. Two of the 6 films are good. The rest are average and below.


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

>implying RoTJ isn't GOAT


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >Star Wars
> >not groundbreaking
> >not original
> 
> Is that you Frank Herbert



if we're talking special effects or something then yeah sure, groundbreaking

if we're talking story/characterisation/thematics/plot/direction then nope


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2015)

I am your father luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

The World said:


> I am your father luc



i think you have that the wrong way around


----------



## Damaris (Apr 17, 2015)

i am luc's father

warudo is palpatine


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iif we're talking story/characterisation/thematics/plot/direction then nope



Stay jelly fog-breather


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2015)

star wars is the goat boat woat

i'm with fangy on dis


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> Stay jelly fog-breather



...stay ignorant of pretty much everything preceding star wars?


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ...stay ignorant of pretty much everything preceding star wars?





Fang said:


> Stay jelly fog-breather


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 17, 2015)

This thread delivers on lols


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2015)

this page


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 17, 2015)

will the Star Trek 3 teaser be as epic as this one ?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2015)

Still need to see this new lightsaber in action.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2015)

Given the name of this film, is it safe to presume that it shall explore new aspects of the force, or give greater depth to existing aspects, as each successive film has done?


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PYHdQUyOunA[/YOUTUBE]



DemonDragonJ said:


> Given the name of this film, is it safe to presume that it shall explore new aspects of the force, or give greater depth to existing aspects, as each successive film ha done?


No.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 17, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Still need to see this new lightsaber in action.



We did get a couple glimpses.  It seems that the cross guard is here to stay.  Hopefully the film will be good enough that you aren't concentrating on how well a weapon looks during your viewing.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Easley (Apr 17, 2015)

It's only teaser #2 but this actually _feels_ like Star Wars, not a CGI cartoon (I'm looking at you Jar Jar). Even the cute droid is real. Practical effects and human characters are always better.

I loved "Chewie, we're home" but damn, Harrison looks old. Han Solo will probably die in this movie.


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

>practical effects
>decapitated astromech/Artoo expy on a rolling soccer ball

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 17, 2015)

There's absolutely no way they will kill Ford. He may die irl though. Gods know he tries.


----------



## Easley (Apr 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >practical effects
> >decapitated astromech/Artoo expy on a rolling soccer ball
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


You don't like BB-8?


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

There's nothing practical about his design is what I'm saying


----------



## Easley (Apr 17, 2015)

7777777 said:


> There's absolutely no way they will kill Ford. He may die irl though. Gods know he tries.


They won't kill Han Solo by choice, but does Ford actually want to continue this role?


----------



## Easley (Apr 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> There's nothing practical about his design is what I'm saying


I see what you mean. I'm just happy that they're making real props and not relying on CGI for everything.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 17, 2015)

Easley said:


> You don't like BB-8?




Nope - personally I would shoot that friend on sight and play soccer with it's carcass


----------



## Jeff (Apr 17, 2015)

I just wish to know why there are still stormtroopers.  I mean yeah the EU has the Remnants and stuff but that shit looks straight up Cobra from GI Joe.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 17, 2015)

Because dem Moffs.

Hope that Chrometroopah is a real friend too (regardless of any asinine name given them).


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2015)

Jeff said:


> I just wish to know why there are still stormtroopers.  I mean yeah the EU has the Remnants and stuff but that shit looks straight up Cobra from GI Joe.



Stormtroopers didn't stop existing in EU, they always continued to serve as a symbol of the Empire's might. 

They did become less numerous as the years went on  in manpower because the main point in EU was that the Republic really only becomes the dominant power in the galaxy (until the Vong War) because the Empire after the Battle of Endor with more then 2/3rds of the Grand Admirals killed (the best one was actually captured and executed for crimes he never committed by the Alliance), the Emperor and Vader dead, and most of Palpatine's inner circle killed aboard the second Death Star, and the Imperials dividing in secessionist movements, internal civil wars, and several surviving high ranking moffs, other military or political officers going rogue.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 17, 2015)

I wonder who this guy is.


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2015)

Space Hitler


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2015)

Under higher magnification you can clearly see that's a sock monkey.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2015)

> The masters discuss the new canon going forward in the Star Wars universe.
> 
> While I’m not in a position to write an extensive essay for an article right now, I feel this information is important to report. So without further ado, I give you a list of major points that were discussed at this panel.
> 
> ...



source: Exclusive: Marvel's Spider-Man Reboot is NOT an Origin Story


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone else notice the big freaking piece missing out of Kylo Ren's Lightsaber?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)

^ sounds tight


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 18, 2015)

Jeff said:


> I just wish to know why there are still stormtroopers.  I mean yeah the EU has the Remnants and stuff but that shit looks straight up Cobra from GI Joe.



Because an Empire doesn't stop existing because you blow up a battleship, kill an old man and a cripple in an iron lung.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2015)

So the big staff thing that Rey is holding in several shots in the trailer looks an awful lot like Darth Plauggueis' staff, which is also a lightsaber.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 18, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> So the big staff thing that Rey is holding in several shots in the trailer looks an awful lot like Darth Plauggueis' staff, which is also a lightsaber.



I was kind of assuming it's based off those slug throwers the Sand People use, but constructed by human hands. I could be wrong, though. Could easily be a melee weapon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 18, 2015)

it's probably a gaffi stick or some other Tusken weapon...


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't think Luke is talking to his own child. He's talking to whoever now has the force (the new trio).


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

He says "The Force is strong in my family [...] you have that power too". Why would any random person care about his family and each individual member that had the Force.
There was an entire age of Jedi that Luke knows about and few he has met. If you're explaining about the Force to an outsider, you start with that, not your family members.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2015)

No he's just explaining the force.

And it's not even a real line to be in the film, its just for the trailer. And the context of the explanation will be different.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)

he is talking to his child


tari pls


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2015)

He would be talking to Rey, and maybe Finn and Poe too.

Rey Solo.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

> And it's not even a real line to be in the film, its just for the trailer. And the context of the explanation will be different.


We don't know that.



tari101190 said:


> No he's just explaining the force.





> Why would any random person care about his family and each individual member that had the Force.
> There was an entire age of Jedi that Luke knows about and few he has met. If you're explaining about the Force to an outsider, you start with that, not your family members.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 18, 2015)

The line is literally lifted from another film, with a bit added at the end.

And if he was talking to his kid he would say our family, not my family.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 18, 2015)

Omg 

[youtube]ngElkyQ6Rhs[/youtube]

You know what? after 30 years since the fallen of the empire I would have expected an evolution of the TIE and X-Wing fighters they look same as in the old movies.
Then why Chewbecca doesn't have any white hair? he didn't age like Solo 
And who the fuck is him/her? the new Boba Fett?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 18, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Omg
> 
> And who the fuck is him/her? the new Boba Fett?



promoted stormtrooper who actually managed to shoot someone with his blaster


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The line is literally lifted from another film, with a bit added at the end.


Yeah, that film that also has The Force.



> And if he was talking to his kid he would say our family, not my family.


Not really. He's describing it from his perspective. His father, his sister, himself, his son/daughter/grandson/cousin/whatever. Again, listing your family to an outsider makes zero sense with no exceptions.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 18, 2015)

it's the girl; she's Han and Leia's daughter...whom they apparently left in a desert because they're shitty parents.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 18, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> promoted stormtrooper who actually managed to shoot someone with his blaster


Probably  and first one which armour is not hit easily by a gun blast


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> it's the girl; she's Han and Leia's daughter...whom they apparently left in a desert because they're shitty parents.



Probably closer to it being safer for her to grow up there instead of someplace near them.


----------



## Detective (Apr 18, 2015)

I honestly hope when Key and Peele do a parody of Star Wars, they can somehow combine Finn's sweating with a variation of the internet porn history skit they did.

Finn is basically the galactic version of a guy who didn't clear out his history.


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like a yettie instead of a dogman


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> I was kind of assuming it's based off those slug throwers the Sand People use, but constructed by human hands. I could be wrong, though. Could easily be a melee weapon.





RAGING BONER said:


> it's probably a gaffi stick or some other Tusken weapon...



It's definitely not a Gaffi Stick.

The Desert Planet from the trailer is named Jakku. It's a completely different desert planet than Tatooine, which makes sense.

Why would there ever need to be a large scale battle at Tatooine?

The Tatooine has virtually no strategic resources worth fighting over, and is densely populated enough that you couldn't easily hide a rebel base there.



Saishin said:


> Omg
> 
> [youtube]ngElkyQ6Rhs[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Chewbacca hasn't aged much because Wookies living to be over 400 years old is still canon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Looks like a yettie instead of a dogman


You fool.  That is clearly Harry and the Hendersons!


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2015)

I hate to break it to you, but Harry and the Hendersons came out 28 years ago. I'm 30 and I'm barely old enough to get that reference.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Anyone else notice the big freaking piece missing out of Kylo Ren's Lightsaber?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Damn - that thing is rough. Looks like you could forego the blade and just beat the shit out of someone with it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> I hate to break it to you, but Harry and the Hendersons came out 28 years ago. I'm 30 and I'm barely old enough to get that reference.


I saw it at the cinema.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2015)

the three blades might be silly, but I love the rustic look of that hilt


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2015)

That is the blade of someone who rough. We don't know how he got it yet, but my gut says that since the the wire connecting the power cell to the emitter is on the outside of the Lightsber Hilt, and because the blue wires on the inside look cut, Kylo Ren probably found the Lightsaber already constructed, in that condition, and got it working later on his own.



Rukia said:


> I saw it at the cinema.



I probably caught it on network television around 92 or 93, back when networks could be lazy and fill in air time casually with B-grade family movies no one ever heard of.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

Harry and the Hendersons was on tv all the time in the 90's i think. I remember it.

Oh they are not the Empire anymore. Now they are *The First Order*.

And the Rebels are now the *Resistance*.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 19, 2015)

>40 years later
>Rebels still haven't won

gg Rebels


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

They're the Resistance now, not Rebels.

Enemies of The First Order, not the Empire.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

I believe that Kylo is a dark jedi or someone who is training himself in the ways of the force.

Its almost a given that Rey is a Skywalker. I wouldnt be surprised if Finn isnt as well, if the rumors are true that Luke has been MIA for decades, he could have had a son.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

Legend said:


> I believe that Kylo is a dark jedi or someone who is training himself in the ways of the force.
> 
> Its almost a given that Rey is a Skywalker. I wouldnt be surprised if Finn isnt as well, if the rumors are true that Luke has been MIA for decades, he could have had a son.


Yeah I think she is a Skywalker, but Leia's kid, not Luke's.

Some think Kylo is her brother. I hope not. But I hope's he's not affiliated with The First Order.

Rey is looking for family related relics? Maybe Kylo is doing the same?


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah im sure Rey is Han and Leia's.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

What about Kylo?


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

Its possible, dunno.

I know in the old EU they had twins.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't have any info to guess who Kylo is personally, but I guess that EU stuff is why people would think they're siblings. Seems a little too convenient though.

But if he is, he could've been Luke's apprentice and eventually turned dark. But that's too obvious and simple.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 19, 2015)

could just be a dude, you know, with the force...who likes Sith stuff...

unless JJ wants to go with an "I am your brother!" twist...which i definitely wouldn't put past him.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 19, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> They're the Resistance now, not Rebels.
> 
> Enemies of The First Order, not the Empire.



Tomato Tomatoe

They're in the same position they were at the start of the original trilogy. At least the EU had them get somewhere.


----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2015)

They really didn't need to name change the Empire


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think the name change is just to update the series. It a relaunch. Like to make everything seem new for the new era and new audience.

Also I hope Adam Driver is Kylo. Is it confirmed to be male? Otherwise Lupita.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 19, 2015)

The official name of Palpatine's Empire was the First Galactic Empire and sometimes the New Order. The name First Order implies it's a continuation of the same Empire, at least in theory. Since it's thirty years later, I'm sure this process took some time, a few civil wars and a lot of propaganda. I realize we're deviating from the EU heavily, but the aspect of the EU wherein various moffs and admirals fought for the position of Imperial Leader was probably retained, with some of the details changed.


----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2015)

First was used as an adjective in RoTS, not part of its actual name. The "first" Galactic Empire, not the "First Galactic Empire".


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

Fang said:


> First was used as an adjective in RoTS, not part of its actual name. The "first" Galactic Empire, not the "First Galactic Empire". The whole new order thing is also a schtick to further parallel the human-centric policies and anti-alien stance with the Nazis, which was a *cognomen* oF Palpatine's empire.





do you mean cognate?


----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2015)

No

Besides the whole New Order thing was just an alias for the Empire


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

Fang said:


> No
> 
> Besides the whole New Order thing was just an alias for the Empire



well you don't mean_ cognomen_, because that makes no sense in the sentence "The whole new order thing is also a schtick to further parallel the human-centric policies and anti-alien stance with the Nazis, which was a cognomen oF Palpatine's empire."


----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2015)

I was referring to New Order part m8


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

oh, alright


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

I think Driver is Kylo and Brienne of Tarth is Captain Phasma


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2015)

Where these posted?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2015)

Gotta give it to him for pushing practical effects. He could have just been a lazy cunt like Lucas.


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

Star Wars Episode VII Thread:  The Return Of A New False Hope That Strikes Back


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

>posting in the Episode VII without having seen IV-VI for some reason


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2015)

>not having seen the original trilogy

see them or set yourself on fire

the choice is yours

p.s. you cared enough to make the totally unasked-for post about how much you don't care, attention-seeking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gMgjkZLNTVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NELx1y8cr1M[/YOUTUBE]





> Gareth Edwards cited Saving Private Ryan, Blackhawk Down, and Zero Dark Thirty as inspiration for the style of Rogue One, and Greig Fraser, cinematographer of Zero Dark Thirty, has been brought on as Director of Photography.


edwards gonna knock this one out of the park


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

So when is Rogue One set again?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2015)

Between episodes III and IV


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

So before episode IV.

An actual prequel hopefully.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2015)

Why did Felicity Jones agree to take the role?  A role in the franchise almost ended Portman's career.  She should have steered clear.


----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2015)

Portman's shit acting is her own fault don't blame it on Star Wars


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2015)

Actually Portman hadn't really done anything before being in Star Wars. If anything she wouldn't have been elevated to the heights that she made it without being in Star Wars.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

lel what? She was in The Professional, Heat, Mars Attacks and a Woody Allen movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]06AFGDbWAUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Apr 20, 2015)

Fang said:


> Portman's shit acting is her own fault don't blame it on Star Wars




Tell it! **


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 20, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]06AFGDbWAUQ[/YOUTUBE]



wow, BB-8 is actually real...

i respect the design more now.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2015)

Portman was a bitch on set apparently, made Keira Knightley cry.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

keira knightley was in sw?


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

she was a stand in for portmans amidala

with all that makeup no one could really tell either way


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

oh right makes sense


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah they had a switcharoo angle in which the queen was a fake and the handmaiden was the actual queen.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was recently thinking that episode 5 is my favourite, but 6 is good too. I view it more like a tv series so I don't really separate them as individual films.

Also I think the ideal watching order is 1, 4, 5, 2, 3, 6. That's like a 13 episode mini-series in terms of the hours.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

the ideal watching order is 4, 5, 6


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)

well it's comparable

you can compare them

but empire is way better


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

you know what I meant tho right

so


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

TESB is slightly overrated

Finale of RoTJ is fantastic, RoTJ >= TESB = ANH 

Anyway on related news:

>Battlefront will barely be able to support 40 players 
>No actual game play or in-game engine showings from DA/Dice
>No space battles or starfighters (another major step backwards)
>Ground vehicles like the AT-AT look to be on the rails

Pretty sad


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

That squirrel emote makes me salty


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

**


----------



## teddy (Apr 20, 2015)

Fang said:


> TESB is slightly overrated
> 
> Finale of RoTJ is fantastic, RoTJ >= TESB = ANH
> 
> ...



Watch this be dlc


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

DLC will allow premium players to be Darth Maul and auto-parry normal weapon shots 

But nah they already confirmed no space battles, its already a castrated bastard child of Battlefront I and II


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jedi has a perfect ending that compensates for Ewoks. Overall I find all 3 movies equal.


----------



## teddy (Apr 20, 2015)

Fang said:


> DLC will allow premium players to be Darth Maul and auto-parry normal weapon shots
> 
> But nah they already confirmed no space battles, its already a castrated bastard child of Battlefront I and II



It's dead to me then


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

Also no bots and I'd assume it'll have a watered down version of the original series' Conquest Mode


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Jedi has a perfect ending that compensates for Ewoks. Overall I find all 3 movies equal.


I'm not shitting on Jedi; it had plenty of great moments. It just also had flaws that hold it back from being as good as Empire. Same with Hope (though that movie is also better than Jedi).


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

>ANH better then RoTJ

Nah


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

The only problem with Jedi are Ewoks really. And even then the idea behind them is solid - the most simplistic of societies defeats the mighty Empire, showing how vulnerable it actually is while the Emperor tries to convince Luke that it's omnipotent. Simple but potent storytelling. It's their look and antics, infamously designed to be sold as toys, that derail the mood quite a bit. If they were just primitive people, or some humanoid aliens at least it would have worked much better.
But even then near every other moment and resolution in the film is so solid that Ewoks do little harm.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Jedi has a perfect ending *that compensates for Ewoks*. Overall I find all 3 movies equal.




Yeah no 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Fucking Ewoks  


[YOUTUBE]bvfp5l7kgo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

yeah       yes


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ewoks seems really jarring compared to the Luke & Vader stuff.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

So did the Jawas in Episode IV and the Ugnaughts in Episode V

Its like there's a running theme


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

I think Empire was better maybe 

One thing I loved about RotJ is Luke being all badass with his all black and his green lightsaber 

His jedi training fulfilled and saves his sistar and Han

then he gets his ass whooped by Sidious in the end :sanji

like it wasn't even close


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

He actually put up a decent defense against the Emperor in the novel before Palpatine goes "fuck you" and stops screwing around

First time we "canonically" see a Jedi using their lightsaber to ground and deflect force lightning too


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ep 6 had the most jarring aliens really. The entire first 20 mins was singing and dancing with weird alien suits on top of the ewoks later.

But Jedi Luke was really cool.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't see how the aliens that were dancing in a drug party with sex slaves is any where out of place in Jabba's palace then the freaks shown at the catina bar in Mos Eisely

That's where Star Wars shines 

And like it was said earlier the emotional impact of the final battle with Luke and Vader's last duel is not matched


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

Fang said:


> He actually put up a decent defense against the Emperor in the novel before Palpatine goes "fuck you" and stops screwing around
> 
> First time we "canonically" see a Jedi using their lightsaber to ground and deflect force lightning too



>tfw we won't see Palps using force storms and Luke and Leia stopping them in live action 

maybe it's for the best 

would rather see an Old Republic type cinematic of this actually 



Fang said:


> He actually put up a decent defense against the Emperor in the novel before Palpatine goes "fuck you" and stops screwing around
> 
> First time we "canonically" see a Jedi using their lightsaber to ground and deflect force lightning too



would like to see a remake of this where the battle isn't so one sided

and Luke is putting the pressure on him like what Starkiller did to Vader and Palps


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 20, 2015)

Jabba's palace was handled pretty well IMO...unless you're taking about that special edition with the CGI singer; cuz if you are then fuck you.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

no thank u Jar Jar Lucas and your special recuts and remasters and special editions

fuck off pls


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anankin's ghost at the end of rotj was surprising. It was during the dancing with the ewoks.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)

I swear there has been like 5 different versions of his ghost


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you think we will get a force ghost or omniscient voice in this?

Maybe if Luke dies, otherwise I can't see anyone else.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2015)

Apparently the new trailer for Episode VII generated about $2 billion for Disney's stock almost overnight


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2015)

Fang said:


> Apparently the new trailer for Episode VII generated about $2 billion for Disney's stock almost overnight


No.  The market went up around 1% for the day.  Disney's rise had almost nothing to do with that lame trailer.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone here read _Splinter of the Mind's Eye?_ That is the very first _Star Wars_ novel ever written, released in 1978, only one year after the original film and long before _The Empire Strikes Back_ or _Return of the Jedi,_ so it is very different in tone from the universe that we have all come to know and love. It was intended to be a low-budget sequel to the original film if that film had not been financially successful, so I wish that it had been adapted into a film, and it would be an interesting "what if?" scenario to see how different the franchise might have been if that had been the official sequel to _A New Hope._


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2015)

Empire is my personal Fave. Clones is the worst.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2015)

When I was a kid I hated Empire 'cuz it made me sad and uncomfortable because the bad guys were kicking ass...later I realized that's what made the movie great. 

Every character has great moments in that movie.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 21, 2015)

Empire is the besto IMO.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

I consider myself new to Star Wars. I watched the original movies on and off since I was a kid but never paid too much attention.

I saw all the prequels as they came out in cinema. Didn't hate them because they I didn't have the original films in mind while watching.

Finally watched the original trilogy properly, and Empire is my favourite.

General consensus from everything I've heard is that Empire is the favourite too.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2015)

The World said:


> I swear there has been like 5 different versions of his ghost


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

Star Wars celebration is in London next year!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of the Ewoks, they are not the same as the Jawas and the Ugnaughts, because they played a major role in the story of their film, while the other two races did not, in their respective episodes, which caused the Ewoks to greatly detract from the very dark and serious scenes that featured Vader and Palpatine.


Luke might have never found Artoo and Threepio had the droids never been collected by the Jawas. 



> Many long-time fans complain that the prequel trilogy was too childish, especially _The Phantom Menace,_ but some elements of that film had begun to show in _Return of the Jedi,_ decades earlier.


I've actually seen more people complain that the tone of the films were more often inappropriate for young audiences. Sure there was Jar-Jar's prominence in Episode I, but the trilogy has been criticized for being too political and Episode III for being way too dark. I mean, I don't agree with either of those criticisms, but they're still passed around.



> Why did Lucas have the Ewoks in a film that also contained Emperor Palpatine? Was he trying to avoid the overall film being too dark?


Because Ewok dolls sell.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Every time I see "people criticized the prequels for ____", it's always some minute 1/1000 element of the mountain of problems they had.
Like, _that's_ the problem people had? Mkay...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

well, of course

when people hate something as much as they hate the prequels, they usually have a multitude of cumulative reasons


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

I mean there's usually only 1, insignificant one. Like "Oh man, the prequels had too much politics". _That's_ what you decided to focus on of all the myriads of actual problems?

Or like "Damn, if only there was no Jar-Jar". Yeah, that would fix exactly 0.1/10000 of everything that is wrong.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> well, of course
> 
> when people hate something as much as they hate the prequels, they usually have a multitude of cumulative reasons



I think if Jar-Jar and the Gungans were cut out, TPM was pretty solid otherwise.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

There are fan cuts like that already anyway.

When I say watch in this order:

1 4 5 2 3 6

I mean you can just watch the fan-cuts for the important info.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

topher grace's fan cut sucks


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

There is more than one fan who have made fan cuts.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

They pretty much all suck.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> There is more than one fan who have made fan cuts.


I'm sure.

But Topher Grace's sucks.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2015)

>fan cuts

Why not just watch Imps and be done with the whole mess?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

The inevitable happened


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

pre-ordered


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2015)

Episodes 1-2 had long boring stretches. 2 more so, I forget the general plot except Anakin slaughtering sand people.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2015)

Let's be clear here, there's plenty of flaws in Episode I and especially Episode II which is easily the worst of the Prequel Trilogy. But long boring stretches really do not exist in Episode I unless you mean the one extended backdrop of scenes showing Valorum's lack of influence in the Senate and the Jedi High Council screening Anakin at the Temple.

Episode II has the worst acting (Natalie/Hayden), the worst non-action scenes with the romance and bullshit on Naboo, and the worst fight choregraphy sans the one scene in Episode III where Obi-Wan and Anakin are practically rave shadow dueling each other.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2015)

Anakin vs. Obi-Wan


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

see, I've never understood what the big deal about that part was

I always assumed that the point was to throw the opponent off guard; with the blade being swung around so quickly and wildly, it would theoretically have your foe wondering "is he going to swing at my head? my arms? my legs?"

seems like a useful thing to do, to me


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 22, 2015)

Disney Social Justice Wars is gonna suck compared to the shitty prequels. Mark my words.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Disney Social Justice Wars is gonna suck compared to the shitty prequels. Mark my words.


quoted so Luca can see

edit: oh wait nvm

just lol then


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> see, I've never understood what the big deal about that part was
> 
> I always assumed that the point was to throw the opponent off guard; with the blade being swung around so quickly and wildly, it would theoretically have your foe wondering "is he going to swing at my head? my arms? my legs?"
> 
> seems like a useful thing to do, to me


Dude


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

...       yes?

clearly if you see a flaw in the reasoning that I don't, merely posting a geg isn't going to make me magically see it


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

ayo, fuk outta' here Pad


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2015)

Why so mad Chad?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

wtf


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> see, I've never understood what the big deal about that part was
> 
> I always assumed that the point was to throw the opponent off guard; with the blade being swung around so quickly and wildly, it would theoretically have your foe wondering "is he going to swing at my head? my arms? my legs?"
> 
> seems like a useful thing to do, to me



That and Obi Wan taught Anakin so they would employ similar tactics during light saber battles.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

James Bond said:


> That and Obi Wan taught Anakin so they would employ similar tactics during light saber battles.


also, I always figured that their doing it simultaneously like that was a visual representation of how they were evenly matched


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Disney Social Justice Wars is gonna suck compared to the shitty prequels. Mark my words.



YEAH!  HOW DARE THOSE UPPITY BLACK PEOPLE GO TO SPACE


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ...       yes?
> 
> clearly if you see a flaw in the reasoning that I don't, merely posting a geg isn't going to make me magically see it


If you think that is reasoning - nothing will.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

don't you have some raptors to go protest or sum shit


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

Have so few people seen RLM reviews?


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> YEAH!  HOW DARE THOSE UPPITY BLACK PEOPLE GO TO SPACE



What a shit head


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2015)

fuk u vault 

what it do


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Have so few people seen RLM reviews?


everyone has seen the RLM reviews

while I think they're overall pretty great, are you implying that everything they say in the videos is objectively right? like, any opinion that doesn't correlate with theirs on Star Wars is automatically dumb? cause they have some pretty stupid opinions voiced in those videos too


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuck you too homie 

Nothing man  you good? 

Also this mini beef Chad is involved with is not only sad but hilarious


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

bitch, how you gonna sit there and insult me like I'm not right here

smdh


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2015)

Nah homie i see you


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2015)

yeah homie, just been chillin this morning.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> quoted so Luca can see
> 
> edit: oh wait nvm
> 
> just lol then



awwwww

yeah you can't SI mods

anyway stay mad and racist, mega 



Stunna said:


> everyone has seen the RLM reviews
> 
> while I think they're overall pretty great, are you implying that everything they say in the videos is objectively right? like, any opinion that doesn't correlate with theirs on Star Wars is automatically dumb? cause they have some pretty stupid opinions voiced in those videos too



i rewatched the phantom menace one recently

it seemed right across the board to me

wdu mean



Stunna said:


> see, I've never understood what the big deal about that part was
> 
> I always assumed that the point was to throw the opponent off guard; with the blade being swung around so quickly and wildly, it would theoretically have your foe wondering "is he going to swing at my head? my arms? my legs?"
> 
> seems like a useful thing to do, to me



i'm pretty sure there are a bunch of scenes in the prequels where jedis are just casually knocking away blaster bolts, which move faster than any jedis move, with their sabers

so they'd be more than capable of reacting to another jedi just wildly waving their saber around - it should take _swordsmanship_ to beat them, not just scattershot...sword-waving

(plus, YMMV, but for a lot of people, it looked stupid)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i rewatched the phantom menace one recently
> 
> it seemed right across the board to me
> 
> wdu mean


two examples that come to mind: the first one in the Phantom Menace review--when they played that game where they asked people to describe OT characters and then describe PT characters, and they struggled to describe PT characters? That was pretty silly; you can definitely argue that the OT characters were better, but to fail to muster a single word to describe Qui-Gon Jinn? That shows ineptitude with one's vocab, not ineptitude in Qui-Gon's characterization.

the second one that comes to mind is when Plinkett complains that the fight between Anakin and Obi-Wan is too long, and that it would have been just as effective (if not more so) if the whole thing had just been filmed on a small mountain or hill with come CGI lava thrown in.

I'm not disparaging the RLM PT reviews as a whole--I love them (more their Episode II and III ones than the Episode I one), but to say that disagreeing with them makes you instantly wrong is foolish.



> i'm pretty sure there are a bunch of scenes in the prequels where jedis are just casually knocking away blaster bolts, which move faster than any jedis move, with their sabers
> 
> so they'd be more than capable of reacting to another jedi just wildly waving their saber around - it should take _swordsmanship_ to beat them, not just scattershot...sword-waving
> 
> (plus, YMMV, but for a lot of people, it looked stupid)


some swordsmen are more competent than others. as we saw, the lightsaber psych-out didn't work on either Anakin or Obi-Wan because they were both equally matched masters, but if it were attempted on some Jedi fodder (like the ones who were one-shotted by Sidious in his office), I'm sure it'd do the trick.

btw the technique reminds me of what Grievous tried against Obi-Wan, but with four lightsabers instead of one. The fact that it didn't work there is part of why that fight was so silly imo (Plinkett said the same thing, I think lol)


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> two examples that come to mind: the first one in the Phantom Menace review--when they played that game where they asked people to describe OT characters and then describe PT characters, and they struggled to describe PT characters? That was pretty silly; you can definitely argue that the OT characters were better, but to fail to muster a single word to describe Qui-Gon Jinn? That shows ineptitude with one's vocab, not ineptitude in Qui-Gon's characterization.



well i think the point is that they were so unmemorable (bearing in mind that the review was made a decade after tpm and i doubt those people bother rewatching it) that he could barely remember anything qui-gon jinn, which seems fair enough to me - that was almost nothing to remember about him. he was the older, wiser one. also kind. that's, like...pretty much it

but it was about memorability and the strength of characterisation, they couldn't describe because they'd _forgotten_ because the characters were so vague

and i'd be at a near-total loss to actually describe the personality of amidala - she really didn't have one 



> the second one that comes to mind is when Plinkett complains that the fight between Anakin and Obi-Wan is too long, and that it would have been just as effective (if not more so) if the whole thing had just been filmed on a small mountain or hill with come CGI lava thrown in.


aight never saw the ROTS reviews them



> some swordsmen are more competent than others. as we saw, the lightsaber psych-out didn't work on either Anakin or Obi-Wan because they were both equally matched masters, but if it were attempted on some Jedi fodder (like the ones who were one-shotted by Sidious in his office), I'm sure it'd do the trick.



iunno ab that 

i think a lot of people, including me, would have preferred to see swordmanship-based choreography which actually looked real, like two people legitimately trying to kill each other, then two people pirouetting around each other and making outlines in the air with their sabers


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> he was the older, wiser one. also kind. that's, like...pretty much it


I think there was a bit more to him than that, but I follow your overall point.



> iunno ab that
> 
> i think a lot of people, including me, would have preferred to see swordmanship-based choreography which actually looked real, like two people legitimately trying to kill each other, then two people pirouetting around each other and making outlines in the air with their sabers


tbf the sword spinning two feet in front of each other was one second out of a fight that spanned multiple minutes


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

yeah but i'm not just talking about that, i'm also talking about all the other stuff, like this GOAT vid, which certainly takes things beyond a serious point into comedy, but also does have a point 

[YOUTUBE]J0mUVY9fLlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

lol I was just thinking about that video

but the thing is, that's just basic illusion work; all action scenes utilize them to some extent

unless you know what to look for, you'd really have to go out of your way to notice the fake jabs and shit.

you might as well also make a video explaining that the lightsabers aren't actually glowing while they're filming


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you might as well also make a video explaining that the lightsabers aren't actually glowing while they're filming


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol I was just thinking about that video
> 
> but the thing is, that's just basic illusion work; all action scenes utilize them to some extent
> 
> ...



meh, i think the point of the vid is that the "basic illusion" is a lot more basic and a lot more illusory in tpm than in most other action sequences like those in, well, most decent action movies, to the extent that you kind of do notice how sterile and fake and overchoreographed the fights are

but, again, YMMV


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope they do away with that flashy bullshit glow stick waving...

you wanna be flashy? use force techniques, telekinesis, mind tricks...but stick with the Kendo when banging the lazer swords...and ffs go at least 2 scenes in movie without having one ignited for no reason other than a jittery jedi.





Megaharrison said:


> Disney Social Justice Wars is gonna suck compared to the shitty prequels. Mark my words.




I think Rey Solo-Organa-Skywalker looks adequately Star Warzy...

and I'm sure once Storm Trooper Stunner wipes the sweat off his face and stops looking so disoriented and breathing heavily in every scene he'll be alright too. 

Besides, the movie seems to focus a lot on Imperial aesthetics and discipline...which is one of SW's strongest points. I'm hopeful...and not in the naive way i was when Phantom Menace came out.


----------



## Fang (Apr 22, 2015)

One of the things I liked about the PT fights was the incorporation of hand to hand combat in them. Maul's duel has him using side kicks and shit like 5 or 6 times against Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon, in Episode 3, Windu kicks away Sidious' lightsaber out of his hand and Obi-Wan vs Anakin has them using drop kicks and grapples on each other at some points in the fight.

The series had evolved away from the classic fencing and kenjutsu derived sword duels from the OT. But you still see elements of it progressing in TESB where Luke is flipping around and using superhuman agility to spring out of the freezing chamber on Cloud City and in RoTJ him kicking Vader hard enough to send him careening across the throne room while the Emperor was laughing like a jackass.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah.

I'm really curious to see how duels are handled in this trilogy.


----------



## Fang (Apr 22, 2015)

Same as PT with more Marvel Movie universe inspired non-sense power levels honestly is what I'm seeing

So expect Force Unleashed tier Force powers at least


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how duels are handled in this trilogy.



They hired those guys from the The Raid

That's enough to give me a new hope


----------



## Face (Apr 22, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I wonder who this guy is.



It's most likely the new Grand Moff. l don't think Andy Serkis's character (Uber) will reveal himself until the end of the movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how duels are handled in this trilogy.



personally, i think our new Revan wannnabe will not have much in the way of technique...that saber looks like its meant for destruction rather than finesse.

the guy might not even be trained...


----------



## Fang (Apr 22, 2015)

Word in the rumor mill is Darth Revan knock-off and the one Solo daughter are supposed to be reboot versions of Jacen and Jaina Solo


----------



## Atlas (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought he might have been some Inquisitor that rose to power after death of Palp.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm kind of excited to see darth wanabi and his goons attack that village.

With imperial brutality front and center in this film, it gives me hope that some bastard in a star destroyer will ravage a planet in TFA or one of the sequels. Seeing a rebel city methodically blown to hell would have more impact than the previous atrocity scenes in the franchise, especially if the heroes spend time there beforehand.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Since the subject of fan-made edits of the films was discussed several pages ago, has anyone here seen _?_ That project is the work of a very ambitious fan who, in his mind, is "correcting" the supposed "mistakes" in the films, including changes made to the special editions of them. I am not certain that I agree with all of his changes, but most of them do make sense, because not only has he dealt with the more annoying changes that George Lucas made, he also has fixed minor errors in the audio or visual aspects of the films that no one else has noticed. In my opinion, if Lucasfilm ever needed assistance for a future home video release of the films, they should consider hiring him as a technical consultant, since he has been doing such an excellent job, thus far, in my mind.



Fang said:


> Word in the rumor mill is Darth Revan knock-off and the one Solo daughter are supposed to be reboot versions of Jacen and Jaina Solo



Does that mean that this film shall not be using the Solo twins? Why not? That is akin to creating a completely new love interest for Peter Parker or Clark Kent. Do the story writers simply want to have their own original characters in this film, rather than characters whom somebody else created? If that is the case, why not eliminate Luke, Leia, and Han, to make room for new characters, as well? Does this also mean that Luke might not have a love interest in this film (either Mara Jade or someone else)? I really hope that that is not the case, since he deserves a partner, as well.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2015)

I think they are the solo twins just with new names.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kylo Ren Solo
Kira Rey Solo
Finn Leonis
Poe Dameron


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> YEAH!  HOW DARE THOSE UPPITY BLACK PEOPLE GO TO SPACE



This is deja vu pretty sure you've said this same exact thing to me somewhere else.

Anyway Finn just needs to stop looking and acting so unintentionally funny.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

arishem with the only good ideas


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 23, 2015)

Why every shot of John Boyega in the trailers is him breathing heavily and sweating?

Anyway, really looking forward to this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2015)

Really? You know, you're the first guy that has brought that up ITT.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't know if you're ironic or not, but yeah since the very first teaser every shot of Boyega is the way I described. Which is somehow funny.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Really? You know, you're the first guy that has brought that up ITT.


             .


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 23, 2015)

Have you noticed how in every trailer there are x-wings flying? Takes a keen eye.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 23, 2015)

Have you noticed the new lightsaber? I guess no one noticed that before I did.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> YEAH!  HOW DARE THOSE UPPITY BLACK PEOPLE GO TO SPACE



Hmm... on that note...

[YOUTUBE]JNwNXF9Y6kY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]XgB4gaY2dWE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]I6hOlI9cg4o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9C-fZCLsISA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9kdEsZH5ohc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9fTyIaDcIiE[/YOUTUBE]

Every star wars trailer bar a new hope includes someone black
(Lando Calrissian, Mace Windu, Ahsoka Tano).

Yes I know you're being ironic


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

> Every star wars trailer bar a new hope includes someone black
> (Lando Calrissian, Mace Windu, *Ahsoka Tano*).


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



Well, she looks black. If it was live action she'd be played by a black actor.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Well, she looks black. If it was live action she'd be played by a black actor.


Those two sentences don't necessarily correlate, given Hollywood's track record.


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

Ashoka looks as black as I do chinese


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2015)

That         too.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> She is not even human (although she is humanoid), so how can you say that she resembles a person of a real-world ethnicity?



Because her skin tone looks like one of a real-world ethnicity. It's not as if "black" doesn't cover a wide range of races in the real world.

Besides, you can discount that one, clone wars doesn't even have an episode number anyway.


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

>Orange skin tone
>real world ethnicity


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Fang said:


> >Orange skin tone
> >real world ethnicity



That is exactly what I mean; no human in actuality has orange skin, so she cannot be considered to be of any real-world ethnicity.

Plus, she has blue eyes, so why would the production studio have an actor of African descent play her (requiring them to use either contact lenses or CGI to alter the color of their eyes), when they could use someone whose eyes are naturally blue to play her?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fang said:


> >Orange skin tone
> >real world ethnicity



Well, yeah, if her skin tone is literally meant to be exactly what you see in the cartoon I agree with you. I assumed that her "real" skin tone was slightly off from that, as many skin tones are from ones you see in cartoons. It might be just me projecting human features onto an alien but never mind. I don't expect her to really have huge eyes either.

As I mentioned, it barely changes my point, since clone wars isn't on the same pegging as original trilogy+prequels.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2015)

Fang said:


> >Orange skin tone
> >real world ethnicity



[YOUTUBE]2eATipRw4FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2015)

I was originally thinking Avengers would rival this for the top spot for best genre blockbuster as well as top grossing of the year.

Star Wars will be better and probably will make more money too.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I was originally thinking Avengers would rival this for the top spot for best genre blockbuster as well as top grossing of the year.
> 
> Star Wars will be better and probably will make more money too.



I definitely am a major fan of _Star Wars,_ but I am also a fan of Marvel, as well, so I see no reason why both films cannot be well-written and also successful from a monetary perspective. I believe that it is no accident that the two films are being released half a year apart, so that they do not compete with each other, and so that audiences have a major source of excitement in both the summer and in the winter.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2015)

Disney wins either way.

But I've seen Avengers and it's nothing ground breaking, whereas Star Wars seems like it will be truly epic.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there a Rogue One Thread?


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

There is no need for a thread for it yet


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2015)

first page, Lege


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2015)

Fang said:


> There is no need for a thread for it yet


We have a Episode 8 Thread already.


Stunna said:


> first page, Lege



Good man.


----------



## Fang (Apr 24, 2015)

Legend said:


> We have a Episode 8 Thread already.



That's also retarded.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 24, 2015)

Fang said:


> That's also retarded.



yeah

what is the deal with people?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2015)

Legend said:


> I think they are the solo twins just with new names.



Why are they doing that? How can they change the names of iconic fictional characters? That is akin to changing the names of Peter Parker, Bruce Wayne, or Mary-Jane Watson.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 25, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are they doing that? How can they change the names of iconic fictional characters? That is akin to changing the names of Peter Parker, Bruce* Wane*, or *Maray*-Jane Watson.



tfw it turns out ddj was a troll all along


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw it turns out ddj was a troll all along



No, I simply misspelled those names; that does happen, on occasion.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2015)

Jacen and Jaina arent iconic by any means. They are only known by deep EU fans, not the general public.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 25, 2015)

don't break character DDJ...not after all these years


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

Legend said:


> Jacen and Jaina arent iconic by any means. They are only known by deep EU fans, not the general public.



>figurines
>Solo children popular enough to be more or less rebooted by Disney 
>Lucas so butthurt about Anakin Solo's popularity he has him killed off and has Jacen Solo stay alive despite it being a major plot and story point by multiple authors, writers, and editors set up 3 years earlier before NJO series started

They are iconic to Star Wars which is enough


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2015)

I always found it to be both weird and bothersome that neither Anakin murdering the Tusken villagers in cold blood nor his cold-blooded murder of Count Dooku were sufficient to turn him to the dark side, but his spur-of-the-moment, highly-impassioned attack on Mace Windu was? How does that make any sense? If anything, that last action should have been the least likely to have turned him to the dark side and the other two the most likely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 25, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I always found it to be both weird and bothersome that neither Anakin murdering the Tusken villagers in cold blood nor his cold-blooded murder of Count Dooku were sufficient to turn him to the dark side, but his spur-of-the-moment, highly-impassioned attack on Mace Windu was? How does that make any sense? If anything, that last action should have been the least likely to have turned him to the dark side and the other two the most likely.



why would roy mustang killing innocent ishvalans just bc his superiors gave him orders not be enough to turn him to the dark side, while the act of killing a mass-murdering piece of shit like envy would be enough?

bc fictional morality is usually nonsensical


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

I didn't watch or read FMA but do State Alchemists have some kind of strict code that prohibits them from having emotions like normal people?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 25, 2015)

Fang said:


> I didn't watch or read FMA but do State Alchemists have some kind of strict code that prohibits them from having emotions like normal people?



they do not, nope


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 25, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I always found it to be both weird and bothersome that neither Anakin murdering the Tusken villagers in cold blood nor his cold-blooded murder of Count Dooku were sufficient to turn him to the dark side, but his spur-of-the-moment, highly-impassioned attack on Mace Windu was? How does that make any sense? If anything, that last action should have been the least likely to have turned him to the dark side and the other two the most likely.



It was'nt attacking Windu by itself, Anakin attacking Windu was him saving Palpatine to show his willingness to join the dark side to save Padme, after that he starts killing innocent kids and doing other things for Palpatine. His various actions on and off screen fuel his dark side. In the movie they could'nt decide the actual reason for Anakin going dark. Possible reasons were Anakin seeing the Jedi as outdated, wanting to save Padme and jealousy over Obi Wan because he thought something was going on between them. They went with saving Padme but shreds of the other two are there like "from my point of view the jedi are evil" and his anger at Padme for bringing Kenobi. The Tuskans killing his mother made him hate losing loved ones so he became obsessed with cheating their death, killing Dooku showed he could be more ruthless to enemies even if they surrender. They added upto him in terms of growing dark side along with his arrogance.

Anakin's turn to the dark side is generally cited as one of the worst executed aspects of the Prequels. It felted rushed and badly executed, many believe it even neutered an iconic villain.



> why would roy mustang killing innocent ishvalans just bc his superiors gave him orders not be enough to turn him to the dark side, while the act of killing a mass-murdering piece of shit like envy would be enough?
> 
> bc fictional morality is usually nonsensical



That was fueled with revenge for Envy murdering Maes IIRC. With Envy he became more sadistic and enraged, prior he just burnt people like a soldier.

Seeing Envy enraged him to go into that mode till Riza and Ed talked him down.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 25, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That was fueled with revenge for Envy murdering Maes IIRC. With Envy he became more sadistic and enraged, prior he just burnt people like a soldier.
> 
> Seeing Envy enraged him to go into that mode till Riza and Ed talked him down.



yeah and my point is that it is bullshit to handwave away killing innocent people because he did it "like a soldier" 

tell it to the nuremberg trials


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 25, 2015)

Was'nt justifying it(he has done war crimes), just explaining why one may have left him in a different state than the other. But don't want to derail this about FMA.

But Anakin's turn was stupid so I'm not disagreeing with you on that.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

We have in the movies and shows with old EU continuity that:

- Anakin is a dick-head
- CW just shows his powers in the Force and lightsaber skills growing that he becomes over-confident
- TCW 3 years later attempts to given Anakin more character development by showing his bond with Ashoka, Obi-Wan, his Clone Troopers (Rex, Fives, Echo, etc...)
- Then you still have dumb shit like him slaughtering an entire Tusken Raider village which was mostly filled with non-combatants (women and children)

Anakin is like a textbook example of why the Jedi are retarded in PT/Clone Wars era

>emotions are bad!
>bonds are bad!
>but for some reason physical attraction and sexual encounters are okay since Lucas said Jedi are NOT expected to be abstinent


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 25, 2015)

I wanna see episode 1.5, 2.5, and 3.5.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 25, 2015)

Are those reimaginings of the Prequels but good?If so, I would too.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> why would roy mustang killing innocent ishvalans just bc his superiors gave him orders not be enough to turn him to the dark side, while the act of killing a mass-murdering piece of shit like envy would be enough?
> 
> bc fictional morality is usually nonsensical



It's not fictional morality being nonsensical. In the case of envy, Roy was getting sadistic pleasure from torturing Envy. I could understand his actions but it is not difficult to distinguish them from a soldier following orders. 



			
				DDJ said:
			
		

> I always found it to be both weird and bothersome that neither Anakin murdering the Tusken villagers in cold blood nor his cold-blooded murder of Count Dooku were sufficient to turn him to the dark side, but his spur-of-the-moment, highly-impassioned attack on Mace Windu was? How does that make any sense? If anything, that last action should have been the least likely to have turned him to the dark side and the other two the most likel


Well Palpatine's presence isn't something that should be overlooked, nor should his desperation. I can't remember much of episode II but I think I remember Padme being there to settle Anakin after killing the Tuskens.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 25, 2015)

1.5: Teen Padawan Anakin being trained by Obi Wan before remeeting Padme.

2.5: Jedi Knight Anakin doing stuff after the Clone Wars.

3.5: Anakin's first days as Darth Vader and getting used to the Empire.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I always found it to be both weird and bothersome that neither Anakin murdering the Tusken villagers in cold blood nor his cold-blooded murder of Count Dooku were sufficient to turn him to the dark side, but his spur-of-the-moment, highly-impassioned attack on Mace Windu was? How does that make any sense? If anything, that last action should have been the least likely to have turned him to the dark side and the other two the most likely.


Context clues.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 25, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I always found it to be both weird and bothersome that neither Anakin murdering the Tusken villagers in cold blood nor his cold-blooded murder of Count Dooku were sufficient to turn him to the dark side, but his spur-of-the-moment, highly-impassioned attack on Mace Windu was? How does that make any sense? If anything, that last action should have been the least likely to have turned him to the dark side and the other two the most likely.


It's almost like prequels were written by an inept man-child.

Oh yeah, they were.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

To be fair JJA is the same as George Lucas


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, at the very least he doesn't have 100% control over every part of the production.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

He'll still be Jar-Jar Abrams to me


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2015)

So, the general consensus regarding Anakin's turn to the dark side is that his attack on Mace Windu alone was not sufficient, it was that his previous actions had accumulated, and that attacking Windu was merely the final action that was needed for him to fall (akin to how political tension in Europe had been building since the French Revolution, and the assassination of Franz Ferdinand was the spark that ignited Word War I)?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 25, 2015)

They are really forcing that football droid, huh


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2015)

BB-8


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

Meme droid


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2015)

Legend said:


> Jacen and Jaina arent iconic by any means. They are only known by deep EU fans, not the general public.



>deep

top kek

i've only read a few Eu works here and there and I knew them pretty much from the onset

a quick wiki search of the average curious star wars watcher on whether or not Luke or Han had kids would suffice



Stunna said:


> BB-8



he is pretty cute

R2D2 be jelly


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 25, 2015)

I've never heard of them.

Kylo Ren Solo & Kira Rey Solo are the new siblings.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2015)

I guess you never owned a Star Wars action figure 

Since they've made plenty of them for Jacen and Jaina

Jaina and Mara also being popular enough with figurine collectors in Japan and Korea via Koto

Either way the new siblings are reboot versions of them


----------



## Atlas (Apr 26, 2015)

I've only read a little about the EU on Wikipedia and I know them.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 26, 2015)

7777777 said:


> They are really forcing that* football droid*, huh




 it does look like she's wondering how far she can kick that droid in the first pic.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 26, 2015)

The World said:


> >deep
> 
> top kek
> 
> ...



Well, it depends what you read. If you have read almost any post-RotJ stuff you'd probably have heard of them. But pre-RotJ stuff is probably more popular, partially because of the games.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Again, _why_ did the story writers create completely new characters to be the children of Han and Leia? Did they not wish to use characters created by another writer, to have their own, instead?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2015)

so glas EU is gone


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2015)

>new canon is filled with references to EU in the new books
>EU "gone"


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2015)

I wonder if BlasTech is a trademarked name.

That would be a cool name for a corporation, if you could use it without being sued by Disney and George Lucas.

.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 28, 2015)

Was this ever shared? Seems it was next to Finn's display at Celebration.  



In b4 the salt


----------



## Legend (Apr 28, 2015)

I believe it was posted before


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 28, 2015)

He'll be a Jedi by episode 9.

Awakens in ep 7.

Padawan in ep 8.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

Between the two, I'd rather Rey be a Jedi, so hopefully both of them are in this case.


----------



## Legend (Apr 28, 2015)

I expect both to become Jedi


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 28, 2015)

All 3 of them will be on the path to be Jedi. It's not about just one of them.

They will all probably have the force.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

Need more Jedi. Han a Jedi, Chewbacca a Jedi, R2 a Jedi.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd rather Oscar Isaac didn't become a Jedi.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 28, 2015)

He'll probably have the force be on the Path to be a Jedi. Maybe he'll fall short along the way.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

why do all three have to have Force potential?

I think it'd be neat if one of them didn't have it, the other two did, but only one of them used a lightsaber


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Because all of the Solo kids were Force-Users in the EU


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

sure, but I'm talking about Isaac's character, not Rey or Finn.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

Also because we can't even have a teaser without a lightsaber showing. Must cram as much Jedi stuff in the movie as possible.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sure, but I'm talking about Isaac's character, not Rey or Finn.



I'm talking about the reboot kids, not him. And Disney isn't really known for creativity so I'm not sure what your expecting in terms of "not" going with the Force-User appeal regardless.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

preference =/= expectation


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

My point still remains tho


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> I guess you never owned a Star Wars action figure
> 
> Since they've made plenty of them for Jacen and Jaina
> 
> ...



That is some bullshit, Jacen and Jaina were the real OG's... fucking Disney.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 28, 2015)

Why the fuck are you guys listening to tari of all people, who expected all The Defenders and the Punisher to pop up in season one of Daredevil. 

Poe Dameron is not force sensitive, He's the Han of the group, if that wasn't obvious.   Also , idk how many force users there will be in this trilogy overall but so far we have three confirmed. Of course Luke, Kylo Ren and  Andy Serkis' character who currently goes by a code name on the production called "Uber".  Rey, and in all likely hood Finn will be the only force sensitives of the new trio.

I don't think it's a big deal to keep the main movies about the Force/Jedi stuff when we know Rogue One and most of the Anthology series of spinoff films wont have Force Sensitives at all.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 28, 2015)

No i didn't. And grow up wow. Fucking loser.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes you did.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 28, 2015)

Of all people and all the tantrums you had with people disagreeing with you, you shouldn't be telling others to grow up  Don't know where it's implied that Poe is force sensitive.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 28, 2015)

**


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2015)

As far as we can see from implications so far, Finn and Rey are


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2015)

Legend said:


> As far as we can see from implications so far, Finn and Rey are



Finn and Rey are what?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 30, 2015)

^Proof you don't pay attention to jack shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> No i didn't. And grow up wow. Fucking loser.







Rindaman said:


> Yes you did.



He thought Iron Man was going to give Daredevil a suit,  or something like that.


----------



## 7777777 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Darth (May 3, 2015)

I'm sure it's a wonderful cover, now post the actual article inside pls.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Han Solo as the primary draw proves that this will be terrible.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yRwuD68NHoI[/YOUTUBE]

As if we didnt know already

Driver is Kylo Ren


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I've never heard of them.
> 
> Kylo Ren Solo & Kira Rey Solo are the new siblings.





Fang said:


> I guess you never owned a Star Wars action figure
> 
> Since they've made plenty of them for Jacen and Jaina
> 
> ...



Seriously? they made reboot versions of them? I mean why? People love Jacen, Jaina and fucking Mara Jade. It's like what they did in Jurassic Park 3. They do shit that People dont want to see and force you shit that makes sense to no one but them.

Well this is pretty shit alright. Jar Jar Abrahams depends on riding the cock of nostalgia and spielberg alright.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2015)

More excited about the Felicity Jones movie.


----------



## Bart (May 4, 2015)

Christie's confirmed as Captain Phasma, which was a given


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2015)

Yep, everything is lining up as expected


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

Happy Star Wars Day.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

May the Fourth be with you


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BEi9WB18vwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

This doesn't look like Star Wars style at all, but I like it


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

"At all"? 

Looks good to me.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> This doesn't look like Star Wars style at all, but I like it.



I think that's just the lighting. Remove the bright lights and it'll look a lot more star wars-like.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

I'm talking about art direction. It's clearly nothing like Star Wars.

I'm guessing this too is from EU.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 4, 2015)

Who is Lupita playing? I didn't know it was a CGI performance. I thought she was going to be in the film herself.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> This doesn't look like Star Wars style at all, but I like it





Stunna said:


> "At all"?
> 
> Looks good to me.





jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I think that's just the lighting. Remove the bright lights and it'll look a lot more star wars-like.





7777777 said:


> I*'m talking about art direction.* It's clearly nothing like Star Wars.
> 
> I'm guessing this too is from EU.



Basically this, Jar Jar Abrahams does NOT have the same eyes and taste that Lucas has. You can call Lucas a bad director but when it came to choosing how characters looked and stuff, he had good taste.
Jar Jar Abrahams it's a poor emulator so it's natural that this feels awkward.


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

man, someone post a comparison picture; I'm not seeing a huge difference between JJ's background aliens and ones Lucas would have


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2015)

Because several of those aliens are modernized updates of the same ones from the OT/PT/The Clone Wars


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Does anyone actually care about Boba Fett in 2015?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> man, someone post a comparison picture; I'm not seeing a huge difference between JJ's background aliens and ones Lucas would have



neither am i


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone actually care about Boba Fett in 2015?



If people didn't we wouldn't have that forthcoming Boba Fett spin-off movie


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

I like the modded protocol droid :33


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone actually care about Boba Fett in 2015?


fuck     Boba Fett


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

The studio is overestimating his popularity.  They are stuck in the past.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 4, 2015)

if marvel can release ant-man then i see no reason for lucasfilm to not bet on boba fett


----------



## Fang (May 4, 2015)

>implying if anything Disney aren't masters of marketing and promotion


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

the Boba Fett movie will do well

still

fuck'em


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2015)

After the release of _Return of the Jedi_ but before the release of _The Phantom Menace,_ the expanded universe had grown to quite an extensive size, but, when The Prequel Trilogy began, the EU was not disregarded; in fact, it grew even larger and more expansive, with new tales being told from even further back into the timeline. Therefore, why did the producers for this film decide to completely disregard the expanded universe when they began production? Why could they not integrate this film into the existing expanded universe, as was the case with the prequel trilogy? Why and how could they so blatantly and disrespectfully disregard the works of all the authors and other story writers who worked on creating the expanded universe?

The idea of a Boba Fett solo film is a very interesting one, but I would be very interested in having a film (or several) about Darth Bane, the Sith lord who established the rule of two: Drew Karpyshyn's _Darth bane trilogy_ was an amazing series of books, and would be great as films.


----------



## Atlas (May 5, 2015)

I wonder if Boba would be hanging around Bossk like he did in TCW. 

Either way, Bossk>Boba


----------



## 7777777 (May 5, 2015)

> man, someone post a comparison picture; I'm not seeing a huge difference between JJ's background aliens and ones Lucas would have





> neither am i


Not surprising


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

do it then

point out the differences


----------



## Harbour (May 5, 2015)

Prefer post RotS Obi-Wan spinoff with McGregor.
Or trilogy about him being the badass beardy mofo.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 5, 2015)

Have at it fellas


----------



## tari101190 (May 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Prefer post RotS Obi-Wan spinoff with McGregor.
> Or trilogy about him being the badass beardy mofo.


This is what I want to see the most out of everything.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

don't want no more obi wan

give me darth bane pls

or darth revan/nihilus

or exar kun


----------



## Harbour (May 5, 2015)

Adam Driver in snowy location from the distance resembles me RotS Anakin. Probably because of the dark clothes and long hairstyle.

Caution, possible spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 




If rumours are true, i wouldnt be surprised if he is Skywalker, and will turn to the Light Side in the 9th Episode, after the Luke's death in the end of the 8 episode.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

>Luke's death

When was this confirmed again?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would be very interested in having a film (or several) about Darth Bane, the Sith lord who established the rule of two: Drew Karpyshyn's _Darth bane trilogy_ was an amazing series of books, and would be great as films.



.

The Bane Trilogy would definitely fit into the here and now better than other star wars stuff.  Wraith Squadron would be another decent candidate if they ever decided to make a teeny bopper SW series to compete with Twilight and that age bracket.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

How was Aaron Alliston's Wraith novels anything similar thematically to Twilight


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> How was Aaron Alliston's Wraith novels anything similar thematically to Twilight



.

They target a young age bracket and deal with themes that appeal to teenagers and young adults, similar to how Twilight does.

Whereas the majority of the star wars universe deals with older characters and could be targetted moreso towards adults.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

The entirety of the Wraith Squadron books along side the Rogue Squadron ones (same series) were adult novels in the first place. Youth books are secondary and completely oriented thematically and comprehensively then adult ones (Revenge of the Sith youth novel vs the actual adult novelization).

I still don't understand why your making a comparison with Twilight.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> The entirety of the Wraith Squadron books along side the Rogue Squadron ones (same series) were adult novels in the first place. Youth books are secondary and completely oriented thematically and comprehensively then adult ones (Revenge of the Sith youth novel vs the actual adult novelization).
> 
> I still don't understand why your making a comparison with Twilight.



.

Rogue Squadron members are predominantly 25-35+.  

Wraith Squadron members were 18-21.

Similar to the way Twilight characters fall into that 18-21 age bracket.

Rogue Squadron problems are like adult problems, Wraith Squadron issues are things that concern teenagers, etc.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

Most of the Wraiths were older then average Rogues actually, its just a weird comparison and you still haven't answered my question dude....why Twilight for an example and comparison?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Not surprising



we just can't see underneath the underneath


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> Most of the Wraiths were older then average Rogues actually, its just a weird comparison and you still haven't answered my question dude....why Twilight for an example and comparison?



.

Wraith ranks were composed mostly of rookies.

Rogue Squadron is a unit of war veterans and elites.

How did you take that basic premise and get "wraiths are older"?


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

Because the average member of the Wraith Squadron was as old as the average member of Rogue Squadron if not older (Wedge, Face, Doc, Donos, just for example). Where was it stated it was mostly outfitted with rookies? 

Corran is not a "rookie" even if he was new to both Squadrons because he's a career CorSec officer and soldier and worked in the Starfighter wing of Corsec as an ex-military pilot for the Corellian PDF, Donos was an ex-member of Talon Squadron before joining both Rogue and Wraith Squadron. Kell was an expert hand to hand combat specialist, martial artist, demolitions expert, and already a career commando/New Republic soldier before transferring to the Starfighter Corps to serve in Wraith Squadron.

I can go on.

Majority of Wraith Squadron already had veterans in some form or another, uniformly majority of them were not greenhorn "rookies".


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> Because the average member of the Wraith Squadron was as old as the average member of Rogue Squadron if not older (Wedge, Face, Doc, Donps, just for example). Where was it stated it was mostly outfitted with rookies?
> 
> Corran is not a "rookie" even if he was new to both Squadrons because he's a career CorSec officer and soldier, Donos was an ex-member of Talon Squadron before joining both Rogue and Wraith Squadron. Kell was an expert hand to hand combat specialist, martial artist, demolitions expert, and already a career commando/New Republic soldier before transferring to the Starfighter Corps to serve in Wraith Squadron.
> 
> ...



.

Wedge, Tycho, Corran and those other subs aren't members of Wraith Squadron, they're Rogue Squadron.  RS being filled with combat veterans would typically be composed of older soldiers.  A unit like RS wouldn't take new recruits.  

With the exception of a few older members, Wraith Squadron was full of fresh recruits with little experience.

Kell Tainer was a green demolition guy straight out of the academy.  Don't try to build him up and pretend he was a vet.  That BS.


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

Kell served with Page's Commandos and the Katarn Commandos as well was already established in the New Republic military as a mechanic before formally joining Wraith Squadron. He wasn't a greenhorn rookie, do you want me to actually break out my books and start citing other examples like Wes, Donos, Gara, and so on to prove you wrong?

>Rogue Squadron didn't take new recruits

Wanna bet? Face joined Wraiths as an operative/field agent and within a small period of time (less than a year iirc) was a member of Rogue Squadron. 

So ultimately my point remains, both the Wraiths and Rogues were intermixed with veterans and rookies together, there was equal parity in skill and experience in both units.

And you STILL haven't answered my question about comparing it with Twilight of all books.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> Kell served with Page's Commandos and the Katarn Commandos as well was already established in the New Republic military as a mechanic before formally joining Wraith Squadron. He wasn't a greenhorn rookie, do you want me to actually break out my books and start citing other examples like Wes, Donos, Gara, and so on to prove you wrong?
> 
> >Rogue Squadron didn't take new recruits
> 
> ...



.

Here's some ages.

Kell Tainer: 22
Myn Donos: 22
Tyria Sarkin: 21



Are those accurate?  I think most Wraith Squadron chars were around that age or younger.

22 years old is considered green or inexperienced, btw.

Twilight is young adult.  Wraith Squadron is young adult.  How many times do I need to repeat it before you learn to read?


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2015)

You know adult books have characters that are teenagers, that doesn't make the content of them suitable or thematically oriented to actual young adults; which term wise, typically is defined as teenagers.



And stop moving the goal post, I asked you for proof that the majority of the Wraiths were rookies in terms of military service, experience, and actual duty. You never responded, acknowledged, or otherwise recongized the fact the vast majority of them have military experience; Gara was an ex-Imperial pilot, field agent, and intelligence officer for the Empire, Myn Donos was already an active member of the New Republic Starfighter Corps with Talon Squadron as well as an ex-infantrymen/commando and trained sniper before rotating into Rogue Squadron and Wraith Squadron, Kell being a former veteran ground commando with Katarn Commandos.

It doesn't matter if half of them are in their early to mid-20s, most of them were already veterans.

And you did not in any way rebut anything I said. 

Now explain why you made the comparison with Twilight because the demographic and readership that the Rogue/Wraith Squadron books are aimed at aren't focused on high-school aged teenaged girls who are about sappy romances.

Because Wraith Squadron books were not heavy on romance, only companionship and duty (as well as a spiel of multi-culturalism and anti-xenophobia) from Alliston exploring cultural clashes and that sort of stuff. Rogue Squadron was a typical adult oriented fighter-jockey Top Gun style book series under Stackpole.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> #1  I asked you for proof that the majority of the Wraiths were rookies in terms of military service, experience, and actual duty. You never responded.  It doesn't matter if half of them are in their early to mid-20s, most of them were already veterans.
> 
> #2  Now explain why you made the comparison with Twilight because the demographic and readership that the Rogue/Wraith Squadron books are aimed at aren't focused on high-school aged teenaged girls who are about sappy romances.



.

1.  I posted ages and linked to a source.  You say that's not a response?    Mid-20's isn't a combat veteran age group, not when they're in school until around the age of 18 and only have 3-4 years of experience in the field.

2.  Wraith Squadron deals with awkward coming of age themes that are found in young adult literature.  That makes it YA, and puts it in the same genre as twilight, even if it isn't heavy on romance, etc.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 6, 2015)

> *J.J. Abrams Talks STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS; Plus New BTS Still*
> 
> We still haven't seen the alien character that Lupita Nyong'o (12 Years A Slave) will play in Star Wars: The Force Awakens -- unless you count that brief glimpse of her handing over the lightsaber in the latest trailer -- but thanks to Vanity Fair's recent coverage of the movie, we now know her name and profession at least: *Maz Kanata*, space pirate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2015)

This is probably one of the dumbest arguments I've been and this thread has gone through a lot of them over the last year or so.



Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 1.  I posted ages and linked to a source.  You say that's not a response?    Mid-20's isn't a combat veteran age group, not when they're in school until around the age of 18 and only have 3-4 years of experience in the field.





> 2.  Wraith Squadron deals with awkward coming of age themes that are found in young adult literature.  That makes it YA, and puts it in the same genre as twilight, even if it isn't heavy on romance, etc.



>explicitly show that more then a minority of Wraiths have field experience and real world experience with various NR military units and have been serving actively for several years before joining Wraith Squadron
>claims it doesn't count because they're in their early 20s so this makes them magically not count as war veterans and non-rookies despite said experiences 

This is literally an autistic argument, you're just claiming because they're in their early 20s (Kell is stated to be a veteran soldier even though he's young and one of the several Wraith Squadron members to have served in active duty on the field; and all of this detail goes down during his first meeting with Wes and Wedge) and misfits that somehow makes them oriented toward Young Adult books.

Also Ton was a veteran of the Republic since serving as on a medical frigate at the Battle of Endor years earlier.



>Rogue Squadron/Wraith Squadron
>Adult novels


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2015)

How will they deal with R2's information spanning from _Phantom Menace_? 

This is one little fact almost no one has talked about or even subtly mentioned ~

We are dealing with a sentient-robot who has information pertaining to the events of the _Prequel Trilogy_ such as; the Clone Wars, Naboo (The Wedding), the fact Anakin built R2, Order 66, Darth Sidious, the motivations of Anakin, Padme, Jedi Temple and much much more.

Much of this was covered during the _The Dark Nest Trilogy_ ~

But do you think Luke and Leia will know of Anakin's motivations to join the Dark side? Among other things :WOW


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

If they know, they found out decades ago and it'll hold no relevance to these movies.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 6, 2015)

Bart said:


> How will they deal with R2's information spanning from _Phantom Menace_?
> 
> This is one little fact almost no one has talked about or even subtly mentioned ~
> 
> ...



Droids can have their memory erased in star wars.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2015)

the droids _did_ have their memories wiped in RotS...Bale Organa ordered it.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

yeah        lol that too


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Droids can have their memory erased in star wars.





RAGING BONER said:


> the droids _did_ have their memories wiped in RotS...Bale Organa ordered it.





Stunna said:


> yeah        lol that too



*Bail Organa:* _Captain Antilles._ 
*Captain Antilles:* _Yes, Your Highness?_ 
*Bail Organa:* _I'm placing these droids in your care. Treat them well. Clean them up. Have the Protocol Droid's mind wiped._ 
*C-3PO:* _What? Oh, no._ 

Only 3PO had his memory whiped; R2's are intact from what we know.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

then refer back to this


Stunna said:


> If they know, they found out decades ago and it'll hold no relevance to these movies.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2015)

Stunna, if Luke were to restablish the order, then R2's info would be 100% relevant ~

But it remains a bit unknown as to whether Luke had attempted to re-start the Order shortly after the events of _ROTJ_; information relating to the template, temple records, Sidious' involvement, the blind-sighted nature of the Jedi Order pre-ANH etc would be invaluable sources of info - but it all depends on what R2 exactly knows, and it would be a brilliant way instead of Luke having to be guided by Obi-Wan etc ~

In short,

It could/would prevent another fuck up from occuring like a Sith resurgence, and not getting fucked the same way

On a site note, Luke and Leia finding out that they have family in the form of uncles and aunts


----------



## Nuuskis (May 6, 2015)

Link

Mr. Plinkett delivers again. I'm glad he's pretty optimistic about the movie though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2015)

Bart said:


> It could/would prevent another fuck up from occuring like a Sith resurgence, and not getting fucked the same way



a Sith resurgence will always be happen so long as the Jedi ignore the darker aspects of human nature and attempt to "dwell in the light".

the force is neutral; the so called "Dark" and "Light" sides are only reflections of the force user.

the more you try to deny a thing within yourself the stronger it becomes until it can't be denied any longer and boom, new Sith appear.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone actually care about Boba Fett in 2015?



Who's directing it?


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> the droids _did_ have their memories wiped in RotS...Bale Organa ordered it.



Artoo wasn't mindwiped, only C3PO was.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 6, 2015)

Fang said:


> Artoo wasn't mindwiped, only C3PO was.



R2 wasn't _confirmed_ mindwiped. Was he ever confirmed _not_ mindwiped?


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2015)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> R2 wasn't _confirmed_ mindwiped. Was he ever confirmed _not_ mindwiped?


----------



## Velocity (May 6, 2015)

R2-D2 was never wiped. I assume he knew too much stuff that would be useful to the Rebels, plus he was kind of a badass. He took out more droids than your average Clone Trooper and saved quite a lot of Jedi during the war. As for whether or not this information would be relevant, I would imagine the fact Luke has apparently kept R2-D2 by his side for the last three decades or so is enough proof he considers the droid valuable.

Or in the wise words of Eddard Stark, "one does not merely factory restore R2-D2".


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2015)

Why was it necessary to have R2-D2 and C3PO as major characters in the prequel era? What did that accomplish? It led to too many plot holes, which Lucas attempted to solve with the _deus ex machina_ of having C3PO's memory erased. However, if R2-D2's memory was not wiped, would that not lead to potential problems, as well? In the original trilogy, R2-D2 clearly did not know anything beyond what an ordinary person would know, yet the prequel trilogy expects the audience to believe that he knows virtually everything of importance?


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2015)

>that tag

Never has one been so relevant


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 13, 2015)

So i just watch the OG Trilogy for the first time to get hyped for this and OMFG YOU GUYZ!!! I take back all the shit i talked a while back. OG Star Wars is best Star Wars. Fuck Lucas for giving me the prequels when i was a kid!!

You can read me slowly falling in love with it under the #starwarsOG hashtag on twitter.


----------



## The Soldier (May 13, 2015)

I wish they would release the original trilogy with the special edition versions they did in the late 90's on blu ray


----------



## Legend (May 19, 2015)

Im gonna get the fill in comics


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

I hope the final film is much more different than this potential plot synopsis:


*Spoiler*: _Had to make this into 3 Parts because it was too many words_ 





			
				A user on makingstarwars.net said:
			
		

> What follows below is an edited synopsis DarthLightlyBruise did based on rumors from this site. I think it is a fun read and worth sharing. I did a slight edit on a few things to best reflect the scenes which were shot last summer at Pinewood Studios. This lays out the entire film and I suggest not reading it if you find “spoilers” ruin movies for you. Please be cool and do not ruin the movie for anyone out there that doesn’t want to know these things. That means being responsible on social media and taking into account who might be reading your posts or what a retweet might mean in certain instances. If you’re on MakingStarWars.net you probably feel that spoilers enhance the movie experience. However, not everyone agrees with that so we should respect their right to be blissfully ignorant of the events of Star Wars: The Force Awakens.


 
A Compiled Synopsis of Star Wars: The Force Awakens

By DarthLightlyBruise 

A lightsaber tumbles out of space. It enters the atmosphere of a desert planet and plunges to the ground. This is the planet of Jakku. The lightsaber is retrieved by a mysterious hand. It finds its way to a village elder, codenamed the Vicar, played by Max Von Sydow. The Vicar contacts the Resistance (the good guys). An X-wing pilot, Poe Dameron–played by Oscar Isaac–arrives with his droid, BB-8, to collect the lightsaber from the Vicar. The exchange happens in his hut. Suddenly, the sound of ships are heard in the night. The First Order (the bad guys) are onto them! Poe Dameron places the lightsaber inside BB-8 and orders him to flee. Run, BB-8! Run!

The perspective now shifts to a stormtrooper on a transport ship, headed for the planet Jakku at night. This stormtrooper is Finn, played by John Boyega. He is shorter than the others. They land, the hatch opens, and they immediately start taking fire from the villagers. The stormtroopers proceed to burn the village to the ground. They also torch Poe Dameron’s X-wing. They are ordered to round up the remaining villagers and massacre them. The short stormtrooper Finn lets some villagers go out of compassion. Finn’s stormtrooper friend is killed in the assault, and he leaves a bloody handprint on Finn’s helmet.

A huge shuttle lands, and out of it emerges a evil dark lord in hooded robes and a helmet, wielding a red, cross-guarded lightsaber. This is Kylo Ren, played by Adam Driver. Kylo Ren proceeds to make mincemeat of some of the villagers who dare attack him. He confronts the Vicar about the lightsaber. Kylo essentially asks “WHAT have you DONE with that lightsaber?” Kylo Ren is unsatisfied with the conversation. He kills the Vicar in cold blood.

Poe Dameron (the X-wing pilot who is now without an X-wing) is captured by Kylo Ren’s stormtroopers. He is taken aboard a transport and flown back to a First Order Star Destroyer. Finn, the short stormtrooper, also flies back to the Star Destroyer. But he is disturbed by his experience on the ground. Upon arrival, Finn feels ill. He takes off his helmet, and vomits. A superior arrives and tells him that another superior wishes to see him. They are displeased with his conduct in the village. His sentimental weakness. This likely means death (or worse) for Finn.

The perspective now shifts to a young woman on the desert planet of Jakku. This is Rey (who may also be called Kira) played by Daisy Ridley. She flies her speeder across the desert, and approaches a great ruin in the desert: a crashed Star Destroyer from a titanic battle between the Empire and the Rebellion, 30 years earlier. Rey enters the Destroyer, and proceeds to explore it, expertly hopping over huge chasms–some of which house the remains of old TIE fighters. She is a scavenger, on a planet that was once uninhabited, but is now populated by opportunists scavenging the wreckage of war. She also seems to be something of a skilled gymnast, as she hops from precipice to precipice in the Star Destroyer’s great husk. She scavenges a bit, and then decides to return home. In a rather evocative shot, she flies her speeder into a ONE SUN sunset.

We now cut back to the First Order Star Destroyer, hovering above the planet. The villain Kylo Ren is torturing Poe Dameron. Ren is confident he will get the information he needs. He emerges from the interrogation knowing that the lightsaber is now carried by a droid, BB-8. Kylo Ren delivers this information to his superior, codenamed “The General,” who is played by Domhnall Gleeson.

The stormtrooper Finn decides to flee. But he can’t fly. He needs a pilot. He sees Poe Dameron being escorted to the brig, and decides to act. He breaks Poe free. They steal a TIE fighter from the hangar bay, and stormtroopers try to stop them. The TIE lifts away from its moorings, firing at troopers as it makes its way out and into space. TIE fighters follow, screaming behind them. After a short chase, Finn and Poe are shot down. Poe is unconscious at the controls. But before they crash, Finn manages to eject himself from craft. He wakes up in the sand, back on Jakku. He looks around in a panic, and sees the crashed TIE fighter not so far away. He tries to get into it, but can’t. Finn sheds his stormtrooper armor and puts on a jacket that seemingly belongs to Poe Dameron. It’s not clear what happened to Poe. Finn, now disguised as a Resistance pilot, heads away from the wreckage. A speeder zooms by him, blasting sand into his face. Finn follows it, in the hope that it will lead him to the nearest settlement on this barren planet.

Kylo Ren and the General watch Finn’s hologram aboard the Star Destroyer. The General suggests to a Chrome Stormtrooper named Captain Phasma (played by Gwendoline Christie) that she focus on hunting down the droid and retrieving the lightsaber. Forget Finn, who is useless anyway. The lightsaber is the important objective.

The perspective shifts again to the female scavenger, Rey. She eats alone, in a makeshift dwelling in the belly of an old AT-AT walker. Living among the bones of the old Empire. She hears a commotion outside, and finds that a droid is in some trouble. She helps the droid, who turns out to be BB-8. After doing so, she decides to sell BB-8 at the nearest salvage station, along with the rest of her loot. After some haggling, she is not able to part with the droid. She decides to keep it.

Later on the street, Rey is confronted by ruffians. Finn, emerging from his trek through the desert, enters the settlement. He quickly sees that Rey is trouble. Being the compassionate type, he intervenes to help her. She doesn’t need his help, of course, and doesn’t trust Finn’s intentions. She also doesn’t believe that he is a Resistance pilot. Rey and Finn make a run for it, with BB-8 in tow. They are pursued by ruffians again, who are perhaps fulfilling a bounty for the First Order. TIE fighters scream overhead, and begin firing laser blasts at them. They frantically look for a ship, and ultimately choose one that’s sitting there with its door open. It’s the Millennium Falcon.

Finn and Rey board the Falcon, and get it off the ground. Rey flies expertly, while Finn settles in at the guns. A few TIEs are in pursuit. Rey shouts at Finn to fire back at them! Rey flies the Falcon back towards a crashed Super Star Destroyer. In order to throw the TIEs off her back, she flies INTO the Destroyer from its rear rocket boosters. Into the belly of a beast. She and the TIEs slalom through the crashed Destroyer. But Rey knows these ruins, and she leaves the TIEs behind. The Falcon jets off into space, and loses its pursuers, probably by jumping to hyperspace.

We now cut to Kylo Ren, alone in his “padded room” aboard the orbiting Star Destroyer. He has received the news of the failed retrieval of the lightsaber. He speaks to himself. Rather, he speaks to the burned and twisted husk of a helmet. The helmet of Darth Vader.

We return to Rey and Finn on the Millennium Falcon. Either via tractor beam or their own choice, they are swallowed up by a Giant Freighter in space. Into the belly of another beast. The ship lands in a cavernous hangar bay. They open the door, and there at the bottom of the ramp is Han Solo and Chewbacca! Han orders the kids off his ship. They refuse. Han and Chewie enter the ship, and confront Finn and Rey. BB-8 hides in the back. Suddenly, an alert pops up in hologram form. Two competing gangs of ruffians approach the Falcon and they are temporarily united! Han asks the kids to hide in the storage bay. The gangs confront Han and Chewie, and they seem to be in trouble. Rey tries to help by releasing the ship’s cargo (which appears to be livestock, potentially giant space pigs). This provides a distraction. But the released creatures grab Finn and Rey is forced to chase them down and free Finn from the beasts’ clutches. A fight ensues between the heroes and the gangs. Rey almost single-handedly takes on the gangs using her skills with a staff. Han fires back, but Chewie is wounded in the fight. Finn helps Chewie, and wins some respect from Han Solo in the process. They all rush back into the Falcon. Han gets behind the controls, with Rey in the copilot seat. When the Falcon won’t start, Rey manages to tinker with it and the fix the ship, earning the stowaways more respect from Captain Solo. As Chewie recovers in the back, they jet out of the freighter, crashing into some of the livestock on the way out but still managing to escape from the gangs.

Han asks Rey and Finn what the devil they are up to. BB-8 determines that the time is right, and reveals what he is carrying: a lightsaber. Han Solo recognizes it as belonging to Luke Skywalker! It’s the one Luke lost on Bespin, in his battle against his father. Han suggests they go to see “her.” “Who’s that?” Maz Kanata. She’s a pirate. At a secret location on Yavin IV, a jungle planet that was once the home of the Rebel Alliance, and is now the main headquarters of the Resistance. She’ll know what to do. They fly there, and Rey is awed by the lush jungle, after so many years on a barren planet. They arrive at Maz Kanata’s castle. It is a pirate hideout. A range of strange and unsavory characters, alien and human, lounge about inside. Han asks for Maz Kanata. An alien escorts them into a catacomb below the pirate castle. There they meet the diminutive and wise pirate alien, Maz Kanata, played as a mo-cap character by Lupita Nyong’o.

They show Maz the lightsaber, and she recognizes it immediately. She offers to show them a vision. Maz seemingly has Force powers of some kind, and may have once been a Jedi (or a Jedi apprentice). They all hold hands, and a vision washes over them.

VISION: There is what looks to be a Jedi Academy, and the dead bodies of padawans are on the ground.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _2nd Part_ 



Luke Skywalker shows up, too late. He sits by a funeral pyre with R2-D2. The droid is saddened by his master’s departure. Cut to the hand that takes the lightsaber at the start of the film. It is now revealed to be the hand of “Naka.” Naka accidentally starts a grass fire after igniting the saber. Cut to a local trader making a sale to a wealthy man. Cut to a fierce battle! The lightsaber is being used by the CLAN against THE SEVEN. The last man is down and Kylo Ren approaches Rey. THE SEVEN are looting and we see Maz Kanata in the foreground taking an object. END OF VISION.

Then, Maz Kanata says something very heavy to Han, Rey, and Finn. It is possible, though unconfirmed, that Rey may learn that she is the lost daughter of Han Solo. Maz Kanata presents the blue lightsaber to them again. Rey is revolted by it, while Finn is attracted to it. He takes it in his hands. Maz Kanata knows why the saber came to her. Rey is deeply troubled, rejecting both the lightsaber and the information Maz has given them. She flees the pirate castle, and runs into the nearby jungle.

We then cut to what seems to be a spy in the pirate castle. This is an emissary, Kor Sella (played by Maisie Richardson-Sellers) that has been sent by Queen Leia, the leader of the Resistance, to track down the lightsaber. The mission is secret, and she is in clandestine garb.

Cut to BB-8, who finds Rey in the jungle. But suddenly, First Order ships are overhead! They have been tracked.

The perspective shifts to the villain, Kylo Ren. But this time, he is in communication with a mysterious superior codenamed “Uber” (played as a mo-cap character by Andy Serkis). Uber orders that a superweapon, codenamed “The Catapult,” be used against the castle. Uber suggests to Kylo Ren that he “not get sentimental,” as Kylo hesitates to fire. This suggests that Kylo Ren may have some relationship with Han Solo, Rey, or both. Perhaps Kylo Ren is Han Solo’s lost son, and Rey is his sister…

Kylo Ren orders the pirate castle destroyed, but the heroes, including Maz Kanata, get out in time. The pirate castle blows up, and Leia’s emissary Kor Sella is killed. Leia, Admiral Ackbar, and her staff fear the worst. This alerts the Resistance that something is wrong.

Enemy fighters are flying overhead and landing. Captain Phasma, on Kylo Ren’s orders, seizes Rey and takes her captive. BB-8 flees. Rey is escorted away from the planet on a First Order shuttle. A Resistance fighter arrives, piloted by Poe Dameron. He is now flying either a black, commandeered Special Ops TIE, or a black X-wing. He “makes all the difference” in driving the First Order villains away! A shuttle lands, and it is Queen Leia with C-3PO in tow. She meets with Han, and the meeting is awkward. It seems they haven’t seen each other in a long while.

Han, Chewie, Finn, Poe, and BB-8 go with Leia to the Resistance Base, which seems to be on the other side of the jungle planet of Yavin IV. There, Leia plies Finn for information about the First Order, likely probing for weaknesses. She may learn something very valuable from Finn, including the location of their base and superweapon. This puts Resistance plans into motion to assault the First Order planet, and “The Catapult” superweapon they have housed there. Leia expresses pride in a new Resistance superweapon, codenamed “The Sledgehammer.” She seems to be quite militant. Leia also meets with Maz Kanata and receives Luke’s blue lightsaber. She suggests that for the time being, the lightsaber go to Finn and Leia complies. Maz knows if it is in Finn’s hands, it will find its way back to Rey, when she is ready to accept her destiny. Han meets with Leia, and they seem to have an intimate scene. Before leaving, presumably to go after Rey, Han tells Leia that he will “hurry back.”

We cut to Rey, who is being interrogated by Kylo Ren in a First Order “Evil Castle” on their snowy, forested base planet (with a name still unknown). Kylo uses his force powers during the interrogation. Rey seems to reverse the probe, and learns something about Kylo and/or his plans. Rey informs Kylo he will never be as powerful as Darth Vader. This infuriates Kylo, and he leaves the chamber to report his findings. Was this a sibling duel? But the interrogation was not fruitless for Kylo Ren. He learns that he no longer needs the lightsaber to fulfill his purpose. His purpose remains mysterious, but it may have something to do with finding Luke Skywalker. Kylo Ren reports to Uber with this new information. Rey then somehow uses her Force powers (likely mind tricks) to distract the snowtroopers guarding her cell. She escapes through a ventilation shaft, and emerges out in the open. It’s snowing.

Han, Chewie, and Finn leave for the snowy, forested First Order planet on the Falcon, while Leia and Poe (with BB-8) prepare to assault the planet from space. Han crashes the Falcon on the planet by taking the ship into the atmosphere of the snow planet at very high speeds to jump past the First Order defenses. The crew of the Falcon comes out of hyperspace screaming as the ship cuts through trees before setting down. Han Solo hasn’t had a good day and Finn learned about Kylo Ren’s past from Maz. Finn consoles Han Solo about the past. On their way to the First Order castle, Finn talks about his past to Han Solo and reveals a lot about himself from before he was stormtrooper and why he became one. In the distance they spot a figure and it is Rey. Rey is moved. As an orphan, to have friends come back for her means a lot. Han, Finn, and Chewie came to rescue her, and this makes her reconsider her angry feelings at Maz Kanata’s castle.

During her interrogation, Rey may have retrieved vital information from Kylo Ren, which she may share with Han and the gang at this point. Armed with this information, the company then heads to the First Order Castle. Han has a plan! They will destroy “The Catapult” superweapon (or the shield that protects it), which is controlled from within the Castle.

We then cut to Kylo Ren, who walks into the cockpit of the crashed Falcon. He sits in the pilot’s seat, and has a moment. Is this his father’s ship? Does he remember it? Are those memories fond?

We then cut to the beginning of a great, climactic space battle above the snowy, forested First Order planet. The Resistance is throwing everything it has at the home base of the enemy. X-wings and TIE Fighters face off in space and in the atmosphere of the planet, where the First Order superweapon is located. Queen Leia uses the Resistance superweapon, “the Sledgehammer,” to crush through Star Destroyers as if they were tinker toys. She wields an awesome power against the First Order! Down on the planet, the General of the First Order orders the firing of “The Array,” a defensive superweapon that will take out all fighters in space around the planet. The General’s subordinates refuse to carry out his order, because the weapon would also destroy their own fleet. And so, the General fires the superweapon himself. In that moment, projectiles are fired and all the ships in space are destroyed. Every single one. The General is practical and coldhearted. He obliterates his own men in their TIE fighters to take out the Resistance ships, and secure the safety of their Catapult superweapon.

Queen Leia’s own superweapon, the Sledgehammer, is destroyed. It falls into the atmosphere of the planet and it breaks apart. At this moment, Queen Leia feels all is lost and calls for a total retreat of Resistance forces. Han Solo and the others are presumed dead. Meanwhile on the ground, Han Solo and his crew witness the Sledgehammer’s destruction and know they have to take matters into their own hands.

Thankfully Poe Dameron, BB-8, and his X-wing squadron survive the attack from the defensive Array weapon because they were low enough in the planet’s atmosphere to evade it. Moments later, Poe from the sky discovers Han Solo and the gang on the planet’s surface. They’re alive!

Han, Finn, Rey, and Chewie enter the First Order Castle. The security codes have changed. Finn feels defeated. Han Solo encourages Finn to take the lightsaber and use it to destroy a generator of some kind (likely a shield) for the Catapult superweapon. Finn runs off to do so. Han and the gang place charges around the Castle.


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Last Part_ 



Kylo Ren arrives. The gang is on the ramparts of the Castle, and they are cornered. There’s no way out. Han Solo decides to personally confront Kylo Ren, as a means of protecting the others. Finn, Rey, and Chewbacca stop in their tracks. They watch as Han Solo speaks to Kylo Ren, who is most likely his son. Han may try to reason with him. Talk him off the ledge. Suddenly, Kylo Ren silences the conversation with Han Solo forever. He murders Han, his likely father, in cold blood. Leia senses his death through the Force. Chewbacca lets out a barrage of angry roars and laser blasts. At that point, things start to collapse and explode around them, presumably as the charges set earlier do their job. There is an explosion, and the rest of the gang is forced to flee, leaving Han’s body behind as it is immolated in the blasts.

It seems that the explosions take out whatever shield may have been protecting the Catapult superweapon. This allows Poe Dameron, BB-8 and their X-wing squadron to swoop in and destroy the superweapon. The General watches in horror as it all collapses. He checks in one last time with his mysterious superior Uber to tell him the mission has failed and all is lost.

Kylo Ren flees into the forest. It is night-time, and snowing. Finn and Rey follow him, while Chewbacca runs back to the Falcon. Finn confronts Kylo Ren and holds his own in a lightsaber fight, however, over time he is bested by Kylo’s experience with a lightsaber. Finn is on the ground, and preparing to die. Rey arrives, and Finn tosses her the Skywalker lightsaber, which she has been reluctant to accept up until this point. To save her friend and avenge Han Solo’s death, she takes the weapon and attacks Kylo. But on a cliff edge, the ground falls away behind Rey and Finn as all the charges they set on the castle have made the area unstable. The heroes find themselves hanging from a precipice. Kylo Ren exits the scene. Just as their doom seems imminent, Chewbacca arrives on a repaired Millennium Falcon! He collects Rey and Finn, and jets off into space.

The First Order has been defeated, but Kylo Ren and Uber retreat to lick their wounds, and plot their next move.

Finn, Rey, Chewie, Poe, and BB-8 all return to the Resistance base on Yavin IV as heroes, but the tragic loss of Han Solo makes the celebration bittersweet. Leia tells Poe Dameron his squadron is all that survived the assault. We follow Rey, as she says goodbye to the important players. Rey makes a special stop to say goodbye to Finn in the medical bay. Meanwhile BB-8, R2-D2, and C-3PO decode a puzzle of some kind, seemingly revealing Luke Skywalker’s location: a watery planet of rocky islands. Leia is elated that her long-lost brother is found, and suggests that Rey be the first to meet him. Leia and Rey have a special goodbye in which she bids Rey “a fond farewell.” Rey, Chewbacca, and BB-8 get into the Falcon and take off. Chewbacca playfully messes up Rey’s hair in an endearing gesture. They fly away to find Luke.

The Falcon lands on a rocky island in the middle of the sea. Rey walks up a set of old stone steps carved into the mountain. She comes up to a hooded figure in a stone hut, and puts the lightsaber in his hand.

It’s Luke Skywalker.

The End.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

I don't really care about spoilers, but I'm not gonna read that 'cause tl;dr


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

That's fine, cuz nobody asked for your disney jigaboo peanut gallery comments anyways!


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

Damn, those potential spoilers were so awful though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

mind giving a synopsis of that synopsis, bro?


----------



## Han Solo (May 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> mind giving a synopsis of that synopsis, bro?



Pls do this


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> mind giving a synopsis of that synopsis, bro?




*Spoiler*: _Synopsis of the Long Ass Detailed Synopsis_ 



This film is set 30 years after Episode VI, where we meet a girl character, who has interactions with Han, Chewey, one Galactic Stunna-esque character, an X-Wing pilot, Leia and this one bad dude. Stuff happens. Cue to Credits. Profit $$$$$


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's fine, cuz nobody asked for your disney jigaboo peanut gallery comments anyways!


----------



## Harbour (May 22, 2015)

those "spoilers" are so shitty. 
and didn't Hammil trained hard to get own best physical form? for what? to show up on the screen in the pre credit scene? fuck if it so.
i hoped for Luke crushing down Star Destroyers by the Force.


----------



## Karasu (May 22, 2015)

You knew before you read 'em they were shit rumors.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2015)

This synopsis isn't new. 

It looks like it's based on previous discussions of the Micheal Arndt Script.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2015)

> *Andy Serkis' Role In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Finally Revealed*
> 
> Famed photographer Annie Leibovitz recently visited the set of Star Wars: The Force Awakens for Vanity Fair, revealing many characters from the movie for the first time (include Lupita Nyong'o as mo-cap character Maz Kanata). Asked about Adam Driver's intense and troubled looking Kylo Ren - presumably the movie's man villain - she said: _"I’d like to take credit for that, but it’s all Adam. He’s an extraordinary actor. If you talk to J.J. about him, J.J. says, ‘He’s Brando, he’s Brando!’ It’s true. You just ask for a little and you get a lot. I think what’s great about going to the set is, your actors are in that mode. They are in their characters. So even though I didn’t know anything about Adam’s character, he gave us that performance, which was amazing."_
> 
> Like Nyong'o, Andy Serkis is also bringing a character to life in Star Wars: The Force Awakens, and StarWars.com has now officially unveiled the previously unseen photo of the actor on set as *Supreme Leader Snoke.* No further details than that are revealed, but it certainly sounds like a villain's name, wouldn't you say? As always, be sure to share your thoughts and theories below...


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Legend (May 29, 2015)

So thats the character behind the voice.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 7, 2015)

*Star Wars comic suggests Han Solo was married during Princess Leia romance*



> New Disney-approved issue introduces roguish space smuggler’s angry wife Sana Solo, in revelation which may encourage new reading of original trilogy
> 
> For decades he has been hailed as the archetype of the Hollywood loveable rogue, but it turns out Star Wars’ Han Solo might be more of a scoundrel than even the most die-hard fans of the long-running space opera ever suspected. A new comic book designed to fill in the gaps between 1977’s Star Wars and its 1980 sequel The Empire Strikes Back reveals the charismatic space smuggler portrayed by Harrison Ford may have been married during his romance with Princess Leia.
> 
> ...




Han  you little fucking whore.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2015)

The real news story from the comics is the fact that Vader's reaction to learning Luke was his son was epic.

That Han's wife thing doesn't mean anything. It could turn out to  be not true next issue. He reacted as if she was a crazy stalker, not a wife he was trying to avoid.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Karasu (Jun 7, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The real news story from the comics is the fact that Vader's reaction to learning Luke was his son was epic.
> 
> That Han's wife thing doesn't mean anything. It could turn out to  be not true next issue. He reacted as if she was a crazy stalker, not a wife he was trying to avoid.



Yeah, I posted the article for the lulz. Stuff like that is always bs. 

What's this about Vader's reaction  epic eh? I don't read the comics.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Vader finds out he is a (dark) father_


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> a Sith resurgence will always be happen so long as the Jedi ignore the darker aspects of human nature and attempt to "dwell in the light".
> 
> the force is neutral; the so called "Dark" and "Light" sides are only reflections of the force user.
> 
> the more you try to deny a thing within yourself the stronger it becomes until it can't be denied any longer and boom, new Sith appear.



Spoken like a true Sith.


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The real news story from the comics is the fact that Vader's reaction to learning Luke was his son was epic.
> 
> That Han's wife thing doesn't mean anything. It could turn out to  be not true next issue. He reacted as if she was a crazy stalker, not a wife he was trying to avoid.



We had the same reveal done like a dozen times before the Disney reboot, its pretty much vanilla at this point.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

So is the Han Solo black wife thing even canon? What if the black stormstrooper is related to Solo?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2015)

It's canon, but we dunno if it's actually his wife yet. Maybe just a crazy lady or an ex or something.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 8, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Vader finds out he is a (dark) father_


That's awesome.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2015)

Khyle said:


> That's awesome.



I need a higher res picture tho.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 9, 2015)

Darth said:


> I need a higher res picture tho.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol at Sidious at popping up immediately to remind him of who was running shit.


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2015)

Apparently with Marvel not being at SDCC, Star Wars will have a huge presence.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

I just started reading the _Shadows of the Empire_ novel (which, sadly, is no longer included in the new canon ), and, in it, Xizor knew that Darth Vader was once known as Anakin Skywalker, and thus, that Luke is his son, but how could he possibly have known that? I know that that novel was written before the prequel trilogy was made, but the entire galaxy thought that Anakin had died, and the fact that he had been reborn as Vader was known only by Palpatine, Yoda, and Obi-Wan, so how could Xizor have acquired that very secret information?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2015)

> *Possible First Look At 3 New STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Characters*
> 
> Well, it seems we now know who former Heroes alum Greg Grunberg will play in Star Wars: The Force Awakens anyway. Just in case the image below doesn't give it away, he'll be an X-wing pilot - and Star Wars 7 News reckon he's signed on for 3 movies so chances are he'll have a fairly substantial supporting role. We also have pics of two more characters that fans of the original trilogy should recognize immediately. It appears both Lando's Sulluston co-pilot *Nien Nunb* and Mr. "it's a trap" himself *Admiral Ackbar* will be popping up in some capacity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2015)

Leaked pics:


----------



## Khyle (Jun 19, 2015)

Bearded Luke


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2015)

Well Hamill IS as old Guiness was in episode 4


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2015)

You had a 70+ year old Guiness trying to play a mid-50s Obi-Wan in Episode IV, a bit of a difference then compared to now.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2015)

Luke gonna turn into a bunch of robes


----------



## Face (Jun 19, 2015)

It seems like the General is going to be the equivalent of Grand Moff Tarkin in Episode VI. 


There are most likely going to be 2 children of the Skywalker family like in the prequels with Luke and Leia. 
It could be either Kylo Ren or this General played by Domnhall Gleeson.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2015)

yo that beard...Lord Skywalker

#DarkestTimeline


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2015)

I hope Luke gets a waifu since Disney axed all of his old ones


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 19, 2015)

The Luke pic is confirmed fake guys.  Rest is real.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 19, 2015)

Fucking hell - they're jamming that fat fuck into a fighter?  

@ Harrison Ford is looking tired. 

Shit


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't forget about Porkins.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 19, 2015)

Porkin's neck could have occupied three other fighters.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 19, 2015)

X-Wing guy _could_ be Porkins' son; glad someone mentioned Porkins before me...


#FatLivesMatter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2015)

Matt Parkman an X-wing pilot now ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2015)

> *Ewan McGregor Would Be Happy To Return To The World Of STAR WARS*
> 
> Arguably the strongest part of the much-maligned Star Wars prequel movies was Ewan McGregor's turn as fan favorite Jedi Master, 'Obi-Wan Kenobi'. Ahead of the franchise's return to theatres with The Force Awakens this December, The Daily Record quizzed McGregor about how he felt about the new film. _"I'm excited as everyone else and am looking forward it seeing it,"_ the Scottish actor revealed, _"It's not a fanatical thing. I'm really pleased I'm part of the legacy of it and happy to see it and I've seen the trailer and it looks like they've absolutely nailed it."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

I thought McGregor was great as Obi-Wan. Great casting decision that was. However, I don't really see a need nor do I feel a desire for him to be in the new trilogy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2015)

They replaced Sebastian Shaw's force ghost with Hayden Christensen, at this point replace Alec Guinness' force ghost with Ewan is'nt beyond their capability. I liked him as Kenobi being fair. The actors on the Prequel Trilogy like Jake Llyod, Portman etc generally don't speak well of it or their performances in it, Ewan wanting to come back is a surprise(helps the huge cash involved).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Replacing Guinness's ghost with McGregor in the OT would make absolutely no sense at all. I doubt they'd go that far.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2015)

No I meant in the sequels and unlike with Anakin they won't have an excuse to justify a younger force ghost. Don't have a problem with it, just pointed out that if it does happen they'd have replaced both OT actors force ghosts with their prequel counterpart. It's not meant to be more than that.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 23, 2015)

McGregor as Obi-Wan was badass  I'd love to see him do some more work with this franchise. Obi-Wan spinoff - yes please. 







...and I like that he took the time to dis that saber too


----------



## Harbour (Jun 24, 2015)

McGregor as Obi-Wan was the badass mofo.
If someone deserves the spin-off - it should be Obi-Wan.


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2015)

I want him back in the fold


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2015)

I kinda figured that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2015)

> *PHOTO: Full STAR WARS Movie Slate Seemingly Leaked Ahead Of Comic-Con Presentation*
> 
> Indie Revolver came across the following photo in Imgur, and it appears to reveal the full slate of Star Wars movies which will be revealed by Disney and Lucasfilm at the San Diego Comic-Con this weekend. It's pretty convincing, and as you can see, there are two major surprises on there.
> 
> Of course, there are a lot of problems with this image. For starters, Kenobi: The Balance of the Force comes before the Fett/Solo movie which was announced yesterday for a 2018 release with absolutely no mention of a starring role for that fan-favourite Bouty Hunter. Then there's also the fact that this doesn't look much like Hall H, but who knows, strange things have happened! We'll just have to wait and see how things play out on Saturday. Real or fake? What do you think?


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2015)

Is the Fett/Solo spin-off supposed to be the Fett centric movie or is this an entirely different beast?

>all these spin-offs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2015)

Everyone wants a cinematic universe nowadays 

I'm guessing Kenobi will take place between 3 and 4.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

Are there going to be Dewbacks in this?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CTNJ51ghzdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2015)

> *SDCC '15: The Dark Side Revealed In Low-Res STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Images*
> 
> The cast and crew of Star Wars: The Force Awakens took to Hall H at Comic-Con, with fans managing to snap some never-before-seen images from the film. They focus on Episode VII's villains: Adam Driver as Kylo Ren, who we'd previously seen, Gwendoline Christie as Captain Phasma, glimpsed in the second trailer, and joining them, Domhnall Gleason as the newly-revealed General Hux. The character is flat-out _"evil"_, says Gleason, and will be in command of the First Order's headquarters, named Starkiller Base (major Star Wars fans will recognise this as the original surname of Luke Skywalker in an early draft of Episode IV).
> 
> The second image sees Kylo Ren leading a group of Stormtroopers; when asked about his character's connection to the Dark Side, Driver wouldn't elaborate, but he did talk about the sense of morality within him. _"We didn’t have a lot of conversations about bad or evil,"_ he said. _"It was more about the difference between being bad and being right, which is a huge difference."_ Christie explained that she was very excited to suit up as a female Stormtrooper: _"I just found it exciting that underneath that armor is a woman, and I find that more relevant than ever."_ Thoughts?


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2015)

Sugoi


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm so happy Gleeson isn't a Jedi or related to Luke.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 11, 2015)

Hux looks cool.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8fMx670jOnw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YvihMakWAEY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RqmPMsA3D28[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]O4wYi6s3KuU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zwYUwglzjXs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zNsDIOU46Lo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PfrOkWQfi08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I'm so happy Gleeson isn't a Jedi or related to Luke.



Why are you happy about that?

Has there been any news about the New Republic and the New Jedi Order, and in what form they shall appear in this film?

Why has Kylo Ren's Sith title still not been revealed? He is a Sith lord, so he must have a Sith title (i.e., "Darth _______"). I hope that it is something very awesome, since the filmmakers are waiting so long to reveal it.

And there still is no news on whether or not Luke shall have a love interest in this film? That is actually what interests me most about this film.

This may not be the thread in which to mention this, but I have been reading _The Courtship of Princess Leia,_ and, as with many stories that were written before the prequel trilogy was made, it has inconsistencies with that trilogy, such as Luke mentioning that someone is too young to learn the ways of the force, despite Jedi training beginning at a young age in the days of the Old Republic, or that there was no mention of the Jedi temple on Coruscant, with the Jedi instead using large ships to travel the galaxy, find force-sensitive individuals, and train them there. Also, that novel makes no mention of the fact that Luke and Leia are siblings, instead portraying them as close friends at best; that is very weird. That story gives the details of Hand and Leia's wedding, so I do hope that that story (Han and Leia's marriage) is somehow shown in this film, as well.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2015)

Aut-ism op


----------



## Turrin (Jul 17, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Has there been any news about the New Republic


There is no New Republic in the film. The Rebels have become the Resistance and the empire has become the First Order. The Rebels never full succeeded in bringing down the empire when defeating Vader and Palpatine. Which quite frankly makes a-lot of sense, because for an entire galactic empire to vanish simply because the two top men die, would be completely unrealistic when there were many others in the chain of command that didn't perish during Episode IV, V, and VI.



> and the New Jedi Order, and in what form they shall appear in this film?


Spoilers say that Luke vanished as some point during the time-skip. So chances are Luke never restarted the Jedi Order. If I were to speculate, I'd say Luke eventually decided training new Jedi was too dangerous because their power was too great, so he went into seclusion. Which is probably why the the Rebels never manage to fully defeat the Empire and the war has gone on so long, because Luke wasn't their to use the force and train new Jedi to help them. 

However once Kylo Ren starts wrecking shit and kills Han, this will probably force Luke to train some new generation Jedi. 



> Why has Kylo Ren's Sith title still not been revealed? He is a Sith lord, so he must have a Sith title (i.e., "Darth _______").


Kylo Ren may not be a sith. One of the early spoilers I read had the idea in it that rather than the traditional Sith training the remnants of the empire were trying to mass produce dark force wielders. 

Which to me would make sense, as there is no sith lord around anymore to train someone in the sith arts of wielding the force. There are however the inquisitors that know the basics of using the force, so them trying to make up for quality with quantity and having the inquisitors train a large number of dark force users to try and overcome the resistances would be fitting.

So I'd speculate that there is a good chance that Ren's character is ether the captain of such a squad or the proto-type, and while he may be very skilled with a lightsaber, he won't have a huge command over the force like Palpatine, Vader, etc... 

Personally I think one of the New Gen Luke trains becoming the new Sith Lord is more likely.



> And there still is no news on whether or not Luke shall have a love interest in this film?


I really doubt that Luke will even appear much in Episode VII. Given spoilers it seems like most of Episode VII focuses on finding Luke, so he probably won't appear until the very end, if he even appears outside of flashbacks and force ghost at all. 



> That story gives the details of Hand and Leia's wedding, so I do hope that that story (Han and Leia's marriage) is somehow shown in this film, as well.


Given spoilers it seems like Han and Leia will separate at some point during the time-skip, and that Han will be back to his old ways of drinking and slumming with the criminal element when the film begins. If I were to guess I say Daisy Ridely's character is probably Han and Leia's daughter, and the reason for her not knowing this is what drove Leai and Solo apart.

So probably the story will focus on Han's redemption and ultimately sacrificing himself for Ridely.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

>it doesn't make sense for the Empire to fall based around two men
>completely unrealistic

It does when the entirety of the old canon is based around a cult of worship on the Emperor and every single piece of fluff from 1991 to 2013 supported that. The Emperor intended for the Empire to die with him.

That simple.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >it doesn't make sense for the Empire to fall based around two men
> >completely unrealistic
> 
> It does when the entirety of the old canon is based around a cult of worship on the Emperor and every single piece of fluff from 1991 to 2013 supported that. The Emperor intended for the Empire to die with him.
> ...


What is this Old Cannon. None of that stuff was ever Cannon. And nothing from the films supported that idea and even if it was indeed a cult, there is no reason a new leader wouldn't emerge or there wouldn't be higher level people in the cult that would take over once the Emperor died.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2015)

Well it's not an Empire without an Emperor...so I guess that's why they call it the First Order.

I mean, Imperial infrastructure and military chain of command aren't going to vanish across 10000 worlds, cult or no.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

Turrin said:


> What is this Old Cannon. None of that stuff was ever Cannon. And nothing from the films supported that idea and even if it was indeed a cult, there is no reason a new leader wouldn't emerge or there wouldn't be higher level people in the cult that would take over once the Emperor died.



>old cannon
>cannon
>never 

This is physically painfully. There's two continuities, Lucas Arts/EU canon pre-Disney, and post-Disney. That simple.



> I mean, Imperial infrastructure and military chain of command aren't going to vanish across 10000 worlds, cult or no.



What happens when hundreds of different sector Moffs, generals, admirals, and commanders go rogue? Where is the security or order when Imps are killing each other?

 The entire reason in EU that the Empire stagnates after the Emperor's death in RoTJ in EU is because every single ambitious fucker wanted their own private fiefdom, domain, or mini-empire. Where the core of the Empire extended across the galaxy, in its place you had tens of thousands of rump-states and principalities propping up.

The main factor in the establishment of the New Republic was the Imperial Civil War that was goining on. That's why fuckers like Zsinj, Isard, Krennel, and the likes were as much at odds and having wars with Imperial loyalists as they were the New Republic.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >old cannon
> >cannon
> >never
> 
> This is physically painfully. There's two continuities, Lucas Arts/EU canon pre-Disney, and post-Disney. That simple.


No there is one cannon and it's called the projects that the original writers of the franchise worked on, I.E. the films. Saying every random book, comic, etc... is cannon just because Lucas Arts gave said author or company the rights to writing about the universe, is completely ridiculous imo. Which is exactly why Disney and the current writers made it clear that shit is not cannon.



> What happens when hundreds of different sector Moffs, generals, admirals, and commanders go rogue? Where is the security or order when Imps are killing each other?


Upheaval and unrest happens, and the organization and power structure changes over time, like the Empire becoming the First Order. Not the entire empire falling into nothingness. 



> The main factor in the establishment of the New Republic was the Imperial Civil War that was goining on. That's why fuckers like Zsinj, Isard, Krennel, and the likes were as much at odds and having wars with Imperial loyalists as they were the New Republic.


So like I said it's unrealistic to believe that the Empire completely vanishes after the two top men are defeated, in both the EU Filler and in the Cannon Episode VII, the remnants of the Empire are still around causing problems. So why exactly were you bitching about my comment?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

>cannon
kek

There's two canons, Disney canon replaced the "old" canon. Stop trying to stonewall something you were wrong about, its your problem because the entire reason the Star Wars Story Group REBOOTED the fucking old EU canon is because the old works contradicted their new universe.

Works like Legacy of the Force and Fate of the Jedi were set in the time frame the 35-37 year timegap between themselves and RoTJ, which Episode 7 is now set in. 

So if they weren't canon, why would they make it non-canon in the first place? Why did Leland Chee have the job as the Keeper of the Holocron and manager of Star Wars continuity? Why did they have the hierarchy tree of canon? 

Do you understand how this works or is this going to be another episode of autis**m in the Star Wars thread?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 17, 2015)

There is canon and there is 'legends'.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

Wrong

Disney's canon is not the same as the old canon, pre-April 2013. The Legends/EU continuity is the old canon that has nothing to do with the newer works or Disney reboot, Disney's canon similarity ignores it.

So by definition, that's two different canons.

This is fucking elementary stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2015)

there is only one canon currently


and thats the Mouse one


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

Nah that's just the post-2013 reboot canon.

Like I said, the entire reason why rebooted Star Wars canon under Disney hasn't done away with the old canon of the EU + Films (which includes TCW as EU itself) is because its repackaged and marketed under the Legends banner as a separate continuity.

New canon is Disney.
Old canon is EU/Lucas Arts.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2015)

Fang about to have an aneurism


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2015)

.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 17, 2015)

There is no reboot.

There is canon and there is 'legends'.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >cannon
> kek
> 
> There's two canons, Disney canon replaced the "old" canon. Stop trying to stonewall something you were wrong about, its your problem because the entire reason the Star Wars Story Group REBOOTED the fucking old EU canon is because the old works contradicted their new universe.
> ...


No your just wrong. The films are the only cannon. The rest is based on the films and may have some correct at the time information from the writers getting input from one or more members of the original team that produced the original trilogy, but they were never confirmed as the actual events, rather they were very simply a writers interpretation and that's it.

A simple search of wikipedia will literally tell you that. Just some simply quotes for you to digest:

"In a 2001 "Ask the Jedi Council" response by Steve Sansweet (director of fan relations) and Chris Cerasi (an editor for Lucas Books at the time), it was stated that: *When it comes to absolute canon, the real story of Star Wars, you must turn to the films themselves—and only the films*."

"The further one branches away from the movies, the more interpretation and speculation come into play."

"In July 2001, Lucas gave his opinion on the matter of what is canon in Star Wars during an interview with Cinescape magazine:

There are two worlds here. There’s my world, which is the movies, and there’s this other world that has been created, which I say is the *parallel universe*"

"LUCAS: "I don't read that stuff. I haven't read any of the novels. I don't know anything about that world. *That's a different world than my world*."

"The Holocron is divided into five levels (in order of precedence): G-canon, T-canon, C-canon, S-canon, and N-canon.
G-canon is George Lucas canon: Considered absolute canon, it includes Episodes I–VI (the most recently released versions) and the upcoming Episodes VII–IX feature films, the animated film Star Wars: The Clone Wars, and any statements by George Lucas (including unpublished production notes from him or his production department that are never seen by the public). Elements originating with Lucas in the scripts, filmed deleted scenes, movie novelizations, reference books, radio plays, and other primary sources are also G-canon when not in contradiction with the released films. *G-canon overrides the lower levels of canon when there is a contradiction*."

-------

EU was never part of the core cannon, and while one can make the argument that EU was part of a not even secondary, but third -cannon or has it's own parallel universe Cannon, it's never been confirmed. All Disney did recently is straight up confirm what many people long suspect that the EU and all that shit had very little input from Lucas or any of the other main brains behind the franchise and are indeed not cannon.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

Turrin said:


> cannon


----------



## Turrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Concession accepted.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

>concession accepted

Are you sure you didn't mean concussion?


----------



## Turrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >concession accepted
> 
> Are you sure you didn't mean concussion?


>person who talks like this


Probably shouldn't be talking about head injuries. 

-----

But yeah I did mean concession accepted, because you have no real argument as your successive posts only continue to illustrate clearly to everyone in this thread. But sure go ahead and ignore the direct quotes from Lucas and the main minds behind the actual story, in-order to believe you fanfiction EU is cannon, for all I care, i'm done with this.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sure you meant concussion cannon or something

Also

>cannon still

Autis**m strong in this thread still

Star Wars thread never changes


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2015)

Original 6 + CW + anything made after the deal = canon, no more no less


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah

That's the new canon; Disney's reboot continuity

Notice how Star Wars Story Group literally specifically says "new separate continuity" with the reboot? 

That simple

Star Wars Story Group > any fan speculated bullshit and this keeps going in circles; they wouldn't say separate continuity unless more then one is being made or differentiated from each other

Disney's reboot is the main canon, just like all the new novels are the "same canon" as TCW, Rebels, and the old films as well as the new ones but EU just became the "Legends" continuity, its own (read) self contained canon that doesn't work to carry over into Disney's reboot unless they bring back elements into it

And guess what Leland Chee said? They will use it as resource just for that.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2015)

That being said there are some grey areas that need to be explained


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2015)

What being said? That I won the latest inane xth numbered argument? Yeah I'll agree on that.

>grey areas

There's a 35 to 40 year gap between Episode 6 and Episode 7, that's more then "some" exploring needing to be done. Also just checked:

>already references to the Dark Trooper Project, Darth Plagueis novel, Ostrander's Republic/Clone Wars mini-series comics, and Tie-Defenders from EU in Disney "canon" already

Or as our less then comprehending friend would say

"cannon"


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2015)

Is Darth Bane canon since he was supposed to appear in CW. and Revan was supposed to appear. I guess supposed to means no


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2015)

Darth Bane is canon because he's mentioned in the official film novelizations

Just like Plagueis is still canon


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2015)

Revan tho I want Revan


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2015)

Legend said:


> Original 6 + CW + anything made after the deal = canon, no more no less


this


though I still have no idea where the fuck SWTOR falls


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2015)

What 'this'?

That's Disney's canon. And SWTOR is both in EU and Disney's canon.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2015)

Are people still upset that the novels aren't canon?


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2015)

No its just pointing out someone doesn't know the difference between cannon and canon


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> No its just pointing out someone doesn't know the difference between cannon and canon



Irony, sweet for some and bitter for others.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fang said:


> Darth Bane is canon because he's mentioned in the official film novelizations
> 
> Just like Plagueis is still canon



Darth Bane is also canon because he appears in the final episode of the Clone Wars, were he was voiced by Mark Hammel.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Atlas (Jul 23, 2015)

Is that a fucking Selkath?


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like it

Also


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzq9epS2b1A[/YOUTUBE]

yo fangy who are these twin princes and who is this new Emperor and how did he seize control after Vitiate? 

is the immortal title he has literal or figurative?


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

It was obvious the one in white would turn  He seemed to have been the weakest as well


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah look what betting on black got him? Damn near got bisected by his brother for his troubles


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 24, 2015)

CW animate show was for little babies.


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzq9epS2b1A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> yo fangy who are these twin princes and who is this new Emperor and how did he seize control after Vitiate?
> 
> is the immortal title he has literal or figurative?



Pretty sure that's the Fallen Empire and we don't know shit about the new faction or the new Emperor

Their supposed to be anti-Jedi and anti-Sith

Old man be cool as hell though


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

Fang said:


> Pretty sure that's the Fallen Empire and we don't know shit about the new faction or the new Emperor
> 
> Their supposed to be anti-Jedi and anti-Sith
> 
> Old man be cool as hell though



From the looks of it this old man seems like a Sith lord  Got twins so he played the asshole dad knowing one of the kids will be starved of attention and eventually lash out thus going to the darkside and killing the other. While also taking out other siths in the process, the way he seems to finally acknowledge his son after cutting the brother down


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

that's one ice cold gangsta 100% real nyugga


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2015)

Whoah that trailer. For a game? Too bad there is no canon stuff to explain it right now...

EDIT: Oh it's the same existing old republic game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah its a expansion


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzq9epS2b1A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> yo fangy who are these twin princes and who is this new Emperor and how did he seize control after Vitiate?
> 
> is the immortal title he has literal or figurative?



wow, trailer is better than most of whats been dished out by this franchise.


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

gesy you seriously never seen the SWTOR trailers before?


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah them shits is always piff


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

gesy, what did you think of the latest episode of Rebels?


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

So I guess the first eps of second season was leaked?

because I can't find anymore


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> wow, trailer is better than most of whats been dished out by this franchise.



You should probably read more Dark Horse Star Wars comics or play more SW games if you think that trailer is impressive

1313's was great 

Too bad Disney axed it


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah them shits is always piff



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuNvCOUy1Ts[/YOUTUBE]



tbh tbf better than anything Jar Jar Abrams will make


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

SWTOR only shows one thing. Jedi been taking losses


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Fake ass fan Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

The World said:


> gesy you seriously never seen the SWTOR trailers before?



Lol not the newer ones, I stopped playing a month after launch. Do you know if it gets better?



Fang said:


> You should probably read more Dark Horse Star Wars comics or play more SW games if you think that trailer is impressive
> 
> 1313's was great
> 
> Too bad Disney axed it



I've played each game in the Old republic series, and both Battlefront games.  Thanks for the Dark Horse recommendation though, I'll be sure to check those out when I can


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2015)

He still can't think of titles


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

wat

how am I a fake ass fan tho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Still haven't watched that Rebels ep.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

and I'm probably not gonna 

only really interested in the main series movies


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3TZFZ1fHhA[/YOUTUBE]

better than Jar Jar Autistbram


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

is that really a fair nickname for before even seeing the movie tho


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and I'm probably not gonna
> 
> only really interested in the main series movies



B-b-b-but Disney said all the new books comics and material are as canon as the movie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

they said what now


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Kylo Ren dresses like a Sith lord and wields a red lightsaber, so how could he not be a sith lord? _Star Wars_ simply does not feel right, does not feel appropriate, without a Sith lord as the main villain. And wanting to have a massive army of dark side users is actually not a good thing; the dark side does not work that way; it is much more powerful when it is concentrated in only a few people, rather than being spread out among many people: the _Darth Bane trilogy_ by Drew Karpyshyn shows very nicely how that is the case.



-you dont just wake up one day and decide to become a Sith lord...

-also, the dark side doesn't have a certain amount of force to go around...it isn't "concentrated" if you have less dark force users.

-the Sith are simply less apt to self destruct if there are fewer of them around to cannibalize each other.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone see this fan theory yet? Essentially, the theory is that the old bearded man in the Rebel Ground Assault was actually Captain Rex.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5TIngcYHM4[/youtube]


----------



## Jagger (Jul 28, 2015)

That intro.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2015)

> *Star Wars: The Force Awakens: Our First Look at Ken Leung*
> 
> starwars7news.com have posted the first look of former lost Actor Ken Leung who can currently be seen playing Dr. Topher Zia in the NBC drama Night Shift. The NBC Drama films in Albuquerque New Mexico which also happens to be one of the locations being used for Star Wars: The Force Awakened.
> 
> In the first image, a screen cap from the BTS Comic-Con clip we see Leung’s character with Carrie Fisher’s Princess Lea dressed in what looks like an alliance uniform.  While the second photo confirms that that he is indeed dressed in some sort of uniform and possibly playing an officer in the film.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 1, 2015)

So probably not the right thread but since it's the most active. 

I've only watched the movies but I was always curious, is Anakin's father important in any form of media in the comics, or is alluded to be someone important? I was curious on the matter, and forgive me if the first movie answers this, but I can't remember. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2015)

>Anakin's father

He doesn't have one biologically speaking, old canon was Sidious and Plagueis fucking with the Force and it caused a whiplash that created the "vergence" of Anakin in Shimi 

So I guess technically

The Sith created Anakin indirectly


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2015)

His Father is the force aka Darth Plaguis


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 1, 2015)

Ah oh, learn something new everyday. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

Did Abrams really break his back?


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2015)

Hopefully                            .


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

Lucas went Bane on him apparently


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ACsw57YXpCw[/YOUTUBE]

heh, it's not another emperor at all...


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2015)

The data mining thing? Yeah, Vitiate a bitch like that.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

man I would love for Vitiate and Palpatine to meet

all hail the infinite empire!


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2015)

I tempted to post some GOAT BOAT Dark Horse era Star Wars comics but I'm worried I'll get a brain aneuyrsm from whatever inevitable comment DDJ will grace the thread with


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

DDJ must be sparking at his coilspring seams to inject his jar jar 3P0 knowledge upon us all


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 10, 2015)

From a new TV spot in South Korea. Nothing else aside from that shot is new though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2015)

That shot is great!

Here is the actual TV Spot:

[YOUTUBE]M-VTdsCKLgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm guessing Andy Serkis addressing the troops?

aka Supreme Leader Snoke.

aka Darth Plagueis or something?


----------



## Harbour (Aug 10, 2015)

Dafaq am i see? Vader with chrome helmet? 


And i know about chrome stormtrooper. This guy just have too wide shoulders and iconic black cloak to be her.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 10, 2015)

IDK, she is wearing some fairly bulky armor and if Game of Thrones is any indication, she does have that broad shouldered look with armor on. Only other person it could be is Kylo Ren, but all the pictures of the helmet he wears has it as all black with just the pattern on the facemask.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

Captain Phasma


----------



## Karasu (Aug 11, 2015)

Phasma

Sorry      but dat name gets me everytime.


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2015)

>Sheev
>Phasma

Thank you Jar Jar Abrams


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2015)

tbf Star Wars hasn't exactly been a stranger to silly names before Abrams lol


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2015)

We already had this argument before


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2015)

oh

well, yeah


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2015)

It's Star Wars day it seems:



















> *New STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Details - Who Is 'General Hux'?*
> 
> It seems it's Star Wars day! Or at least it is over at EW, who released the lovely batch of new images from The Force Awakens earlier. But in addition to the pics they've also dropped a few new details about what we can expect from some of the more mysterious characters. For example, we definitely have a LOT more to find out about the villainous Kylo Ren (who is described as _"Darth Vader obsessed"_) , as "his true identity has been masked from us in more ways than one." It's revealed that he only took the name Kylo Ren when he joined the "Knights Of Ren", and he might just have some connections to the original films. Speculate away!
> 
> ...






> *STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS To Debut The Knights of Ren*
> 
> As many Star Wars fans have suspected, there's more to Adam Driver's Kylo Ren than meets the eye.  While speaking to Entertainment Weekly, director J.J. Abrams confirmed that Ren is someone who's aware of the events of the Original Trilogy and that his aesthetic is an intentional nod to Darth Vader by Ren.  Furthermore, Abrams revealed that Kylo, as a member of  the Empire remnant group, The First Order, is also a member of a smaller sect inside The First Order known as The Knights of Ren.  _“He is a character who came to the name Kylo Ren when he joined a group called the Knights of Ren"._
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

Dat News


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2015)

Is Finn force sensitive?


----------



## Bart (Aug 12, 2015)

Vault said:


> Is Finn force sensitive?



He was seen carrying Anakin's Lightsaber in a promo-pic; he's 99.99% force sensitive.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2015)

Carrying or using?


----------



## Bart (Aug 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Carrying or using?



Both 

*Finn holstering Anakin's Lightsaber*


*Finn igniting Anakin's Lightsaber*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2015)

that's Finn in the second picture...?


----------



## Bart (Aug 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's Finn in the second picture...?



Yeah :3

With Rey and Maz ~

But Finn and Rey look different as the concept art was created before the casting announcements :WOW


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2015)

Going to be interesting see how these Knights of Ren are developed.


----------



## Bart (Aug 12, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Going to be interesting see how these Knights of Ren are developed.



Possible spoilers ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are possibly the rumored Seven :WOW


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2015)

No trailer at D23, hope we get one in October or late September.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2015)

> *STAR WARS Director JJ Abrams Confirms That Revealing Last Names Would Be Spoilers*
> 
> As indicated in the earlier Kylo Ren story, character names (or the lacktherof) are a key factor in the story of Star Wars: The Force Awakens.  When asked about the last name of another character, Daisy Ridley's Rey, J.J. Abrams declined to answer, citing the need to hold on to secrets just a little bit longer. _"I will only say about that that it is completely intentional that their last names aren’t public record."_
> 
> In continuining the discussion about the names of Star Wars character names, Abrams disclosed that characters like Poe Dameron and the rolling droid BB-8 are named after some of his close, Bad Robot peers. But Gwendoline Christie's Captain Phasma has a more interesting story behind the inspiration for her name.  _"Phasma I named because of the amazing chrome design that came from Michael Kaplan’s [Phantasm] wardrobe team. It reminded me of the ball in Phantasm, and I just thought, Phasma sounds really cool."_ Plus, the actor who played 'The Tall Man' in Phantasm (1979), Angus Scrimm, appeared in Abrams' hit TV show, Alias.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2015)

lemme guess...last name Solo; for both.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, it's either Skywalker or Solo. No big surprise either way.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Kenobi? Calrissian?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)

You know it's gonna be Solo or Skywalker.


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

True


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have it on good word that Daisey Ray's character is indeed Han and Leia's daughter (probably Kylo Ren too but didn't talk about him). The person Luke is talking to in the trailer is her. Also (DON'T READ THIS IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



After Return of the Jedi, SOMETHING happened that caused Luke to go into solidarity like Yoda for 30 years and Han and Chewbacca have been locked up/on the run or something (can't remember which exactly) for 30 years also. In that time the empire resurrected itself. So basically everyone except Leia has been missing since the end of RoJ. Han and Chewbacca lost the Millennium Falcon and when they get it back it's been remodeled (line from the trailer where they say "we're home". Apparently characters from the original trilogy die pretty early in the film and what happens may piss some fans off.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2015)

so they really are trying to make Kylo another Darth Caedus

way to shake it up disneylelLucas and Jar Jar Abrams


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Rindaman (Aug 13, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kylo is Han and Leia's forsure. 

There's scenes where he's sitting in the Falcon's pilot chair feeling all sentimental.  

Recent stuff seems to suggest Rey is related to Luke.


Finn is either a Calrissian, Leonis or Kenobi.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 13, 2015)

The World said:


> so they really are trying to make Kylo another Darth Caedus
> 
> way to shake it up disneylelLucas and Jar Jar Abrams


Oh but it is SO different this time, like, instead of being a Villain who had his own unique identity he now is just a Darth Revan cosplaying, Darth Vader worshiping, generic piece of shit.

So much better ain't it?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Kylo is Han and Leia's forsure.
> 
> There's scenes where he's sitting in the Falcon's pilot chair feeling all sentimental.
> 
> ...



why does this Finn being a Kenobi keep popping up?

How does the whitest Jedi who ever lived produce the blackest guy that has ever appeared in Star Wars?


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

Rindaman isn't very smart


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 13, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> why does this Finn being a Kenobi keep popping up?
> 
> How does the whitest Jedi who ever lived produce the blackest guy that has ever appeared in Star Wars?



Both Rey and Finn's roles were open to all ethnic groups. JJ said it himself. He's not supposed to be related to Obi Wan , the idea is that  the Kenobi surname is common, like Smith , or Johnson, maybe they originate from the same planet.  It's just a rumor so take it or leave it.

Besides , there was more than one name I said, lol.  I personally prefer Windu or Calrissian , but the racists amongst the Star Wars fandom don't think those characters deserve a legacy. 

Fang, why don't you go fuck yourself and go back to the hole you crawled out of.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Bart (Aug 13, 2015)

It's Finn Kenobi 

I'm extremely sure about this now :WOW



RAGING BONER said:


> why does this Finn being a Kenobi keep popping up?
> 
> How does the whitest Jedi who ever lived produce the blackest guy that has ever appeared in Star Wars?



Gamersyde HQ stream up


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea, that's Maisie Richardson-Sellers her role was originally described as a descendant of Kenobi (notice she's black, omg shocking) but her character ended up being Korr Sella. A relatively small role, supposedly she works for Leia.

Still, I don't think the whole Black Kenobi descendant thing came from no where , they probably got her role mixed up with Boyega's.


----------



## Bart (Aug 13, 2015)

Maisie Richardson-Sellers is mixed-race 

We still don't know whether or not thats true; and it's never been officially confirmed that her name's Korr Sella; unless it's Finn's mother and it's a flashback sequence of some sort. But Finn being a descent of Obi-Wan and Rey being a Solo would mirror the relationship of Obi-Wan and Anakin :WOW


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea, none of it's confirmed but most of MSW's rumors have been supported by the Trailers so I don't see why they would be  wrong about Maisie being Korr Sella.  They knew Gwen Christie was Phasma before it was announced. 

They just haven't been able to confirm Rey and Finn's surnames yet, though they've recently backed off the idea that she's related to Han.


----------



## Bart (Aug 13, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Yea, none of it's confirmed but most of MSW's rumors have been supported by the Trailers so I don't see why they would be  wrong about Maisie being Korr Sella.  They knew Gwen Christie was Phasma before it was announced.
> 
> They just haven't been able to confirm Rey and Finn's surnames yet, though they've recently backed off the idea that she's related to Han.



True; but many believed Gwen to be Kylo Ren; before those cards were released and confirmed that Ren was actually a 'he'; but JJ did state the following,

*"I will only say about that that it is completely intentional that their last names aren't public record."*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2015)

And yesterday's pictures are out now


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks again Disney


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _First look at Luke_


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

So basically Luke Kenobi as expected

No surprises there


----------



## Atlas (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow, that actually looks really good.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)

There he is.


----------



## Bart (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks different compared to "the figure" who embraces R2 

Does that mean that the robotic figure in the concept art is ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Snoke?*


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

Its just a bearded Luke in a copy of Obi-Wan's robes

Not that hard to fuck up


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 13, 2015)

Fang said:


> Its just a bearded Luke in a copy of Obi-Wan's robes
> 
> Not that hard to fuck up



Were you hoping like I was to still see him in his black robes I liked that design.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)

The black robes served their purpose in VI. It was a great look, but I'm glad they were retired.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

Nah it was cool.

He was meant to look like a templar in a priest's outfit with his black robes and tunic, get some taste son.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2015)

They should've kept them


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)

I mean, I wouldn't have complained lol


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 13, 2015)

Fang said:


> Nah it was cool.
> 
> He was meant to look like a templar in a priest's outfit with his black robes and tunic, get some taste son.


Fucking right on the money there man. Templar Luke is a badass look.
The fact that he could wear black  which is usual a sign of the dark side and still be on the light side was what made him look like a sly friend
The white and grey is interesting I guess but nothing beats the ROTJ robes. That black and green combinations was sick
I hope he at least still has his green lightsaber.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2015)

i expected him to have a more ragged looking robe...kinda like Yodas potato sack.

_his_ robe looks like it was just cleaned and pressed.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2015)

Master Luke


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> i expected him to have a more ragged looking robe...kinda like Yodas potato sack.
> 
> _his_ robe looks like it was just cleaned and pressed.



yoda been living in a swamp breh


----------



## Harbour (Aug 14, 2015)

Cant see him using agressive and powerfull combat style in this kind of monk/priest robes. On other hand, want him to be the master of all 7 forms of lightsaber combat, so the Dooku's Makashi will fit Old Master Luke perfectly.
Plus, using the Force Lightning being Light Side User would make him over 9k badass. Plus some new Ultimate Force Moves would be nice to see from him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 14, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Cant see him using agressive and powerfull combat style in this kind of monk/priest robes. On other hand, want him to be the master of all 7 forms of lightsaber combat, so the Dooku's Makashi will fit Old Master Luke perfectly.
> Plus, using the Force Lightning being Light Side User would make him over 9k badass. Plus some new Ultimate Force Moves would be nice to see from him.



i dunno...i kinda rather have him emanate power more from a sagely presence than be some fucking animu character who can't sit still cuz he's too busy popping his lightsaber every 2 scenes.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2015)

He'll probably still use the same hammer blow hitting style and jump speed techniques that Yoda and Anakin/Vader use

That would be nice


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 14, 2015)

Fang said:


> He'll probably still use the same hammer blow hitting style and jump speed techniques that Yoda and Anakin/Vader use
> 
> That would be nice


Anything like that would be, just hope they don't make him into a fucking pacifist, I hate when they pull that crap on characters.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 14, 2015)

>MFW old master Luke starts jumping around like prequel Yoda


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2015)

Doesnt Luke mainly specialise in Form V?


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2015)

EU?

He instinctively uses Forms III (Obi-Wan), IV (Yoda), both styles of Form V (Anakin), and Form VII (Windu). He blended them into his own custom style like Anakin latter did with all 7 styles as Vader post-Mustafar.



RAGING BONER said:


> >MFW old master Luke starts jumping around like prequel Yoda



Remember they made Hamill and Ford specifically spend over a year with private fitness instructors and experts to get into the best shape of their lives since the 80s but I doubt it'll be that crazy CGI shit we got with Yoda or Sidious.

As long as he's capable of some real dynamic movement I'll be happy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2015)

Leaked concept art of the Knights of Ren:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 14, 2015)

I like this concept of the Knights...perhaps they each adhere to a specific Sith teaching or style and the one who becomes the strongest will be deemed the next Sith Lord or something.


and that second to last one looks straight outta some horror flick. I approve.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Leaked concept art of the Knights of Ren:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YES


----------



## Harbour (Aug 15, 2015)

Last picture is ultimate badass.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 15, 2015)

Wonder if any of these guys will show up in Rebels.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 15, 2015)

Mads Mikkelsen in the Rogue One.

He will be a good Imperial officer.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







The cast for Rogue One is looking pretty great. 



Also, neat poster.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2015)

So Finn is gonna be a Jedi, nice.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2015)

**


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 15, 2015)

Finn da real Mvp.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> I like this concept of the Knights...perhaps they each adhere to a specific Sith teaching or style and the one who becomes the strongest will be deemed the next Sith Lord or something.
> 
> 
> and that second to last one looks straight outta some horror flick. I approve.



Looks like they were taken from concept art out of the SWTOR designs for Sith warriors.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2015)

1st 2 vids:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]OXnmSg3feos[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xbOBqRL5AQA[/YOUTUBE]



*Black chick w/ Mexican cleaning lady name:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]MYiAHE78j6w[/YOUTUBE]



*Jedi Knight Galactic Stunner*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HwjOTMprU9E[/YOUTUBE]



*Token Action white girl ticket seller*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HNSP-QhyrfQ[/YOUTUBE]



*Galactic Papi Chulo aka Spictacular Calrissian*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]N3sBqKPrC5A[/YOUTUBE]



*And ofc Jar Jar Abrams*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]FIbm62mQrM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2015)

Why does JJ have such a punchable face?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2015)

Sennin gets a taste of his own medicine  Can't wait to see Solo back on the big screen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2015)

I ain't mad if Raging wanted to post them all. And even if it was meant to spite me, I am not offended.

But I'm glad to know that everytime I post around these sections I always earn a comment from you. The ammount of dedication you spent in making sure to  always say something about me is remarkable. Much appreciated.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2015)

Your sarcasm and reverse psychology has no effect on me sadly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2015)

Neither your insults, baiting and whatnot to me.

And with that I'm done. You're not worth my time.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2015)

Wat                             .


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 16, 2015)

They have a thing.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 17, 2015)

Is it  Dec 18, 2015 yet ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 17, 2015)

> *STAR WARS: J.J. Abrams Talks 'Captain Phasma'; Plus New Pics Of Her Awesome Armor*
> 
> While we are beginning to learn a little more about the new characters that'll populate Star Wars: The Force Awakens as the movie's release date looms ever closer, one in particular has remained shrouded in mystery - in fact, we've yet to even see her without that chrome helmet on. We know Captain Phasma is a First Order villain, we know she'll be played by Game Of Thrones' Gwendoline Christie, and we know she sports some damn cool armor, and that's about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2015)

i can't even begin to imagine the amount of lens flare that will be reflected off the Phasma armor...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 17, 2015)

As of now The Force Awakens's running time is of


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 17, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> i can't even begin to imagine the amount of lens flare that will be reflected off the Phasma armor...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi-res version of the poster:


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2015)

Will Finn lose his right arm I wonder


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2015)

Another concept art of Maz Kanata:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2015)

i don't recognize that particular species of alien freak...


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> Will Finn lose his right arm I wonder




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea. Supposedly Kylo cuts his arm off during their duel and that's when he tosses Rey the saber to try and finish the job.




It's similar to the Attack Of the Clones duel.  Except no Yoda to the rescue.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 19, 2015)

Luke then appears and whoops Kylo's ass with his bare Force


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2015)

^ rumor has it that the old cast may die off in this new trilogy (probably for the best)...but I hope it takes at least ALL the Knights of Ren to kill him.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2015)

Considering the rumor mill was about Luke sequestering himself off in some distant part of the galaxy and living like a hermit 40 years after the Battle of Endor, if he gets killed off it won't be till Episode VIII or IX.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2015)

yeah definitely; he's still gotta teach these young bucks a thing or three about Jediing after all...


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2015)

I just hope at least we see plenty of hand to hand and physical combat in the new movies with Luke and the other Force-Users like we did in the Prequel Trilogy, Maul kicking people, Obi-Wan and Anakin punching, judo throwing, and grappling, etc...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah. This new trilogy should mix those things from the prequels and also stuff from the sequels trilogy.



> *J.J. Abrams Reveals His Favorite STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Character; Talks The Dark Side*
> 
> First up, is J.J. Abrams' interview with Collider! In this interview, the Star Wars: The Force Awakens director reveals the character he thinks had the best performance in the upcoming film. _"I can only say that Gwendoline Christie is my favorite. She just killed it."_ What? The lady wearing the costume has the best performance? According to Abrams, yes, and here's why. _"But it’s a lot to wear and to have a performance when you’re wearing that requires a different kind of skill set and an additional talent, and she’s got it."_ He then elaborates and praises both Gwendoline and her character's design. _"It’s an incredible thing to work with her. I am glad that a character has been designed that is visually as stunning as that is, because she deserves it and the fans do to. When I first saw that design my mind was blown because it looked so undeniable."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2015)

Am I the only person that gets annoyed at the whole "dark side of the Force/light side of the Force" thing?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2015)

Fang said:


> I just hope at least we see plenty of hand to hand and physical combat in the new movies with Luke and the other Force-Users like we did in the Prequel Trilogy, Maul kicking people, Obi-Wan and Anakin punching, judo throwing, and grappling, etc...


while a more "realistic" take on the saber combat would be nice, i'm honestly hoping they expand on the numerous force powers we've barely or never seen on film.

force rituals, large scale TK, telepathy, sever force, shatterpoints etc....i dunno, something besides a little lightning or minor tk.



Fang said:


> Am I the only person that gets annoyed at the whole "dark side of the Force/light side of the Force" thing?



it's fucking absurd.

the force, like the rest of nature, should be a neutral thing...its expression as light or dark should be entirely dependent on the wielder and his/her mental and emotional state.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2015)

yeah, wasn't the sort of the entire point? that there is no light side or dark side to the Force; it's just the people who use it? The staunch fundamentalism of the Jedi was just as poisonous as the reckless and malicious selfishness of the Sith--a balance between the two was needed.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> it's fucking absurd.
> 
> the force, like the rest of nature, should be a neutral thing...its expression as light or dark should be entirely dependent on the wielder and his/her mental and emotional state.





Stunna said:


> yeah, wasn't the sort of the entire point? that there is no light side or dark side to the Force; it's just the people who use it? The staunch fundamentalism of the Jedi was just as poisonous as the reckless and malicious selfishness of the Sith--a balance between the two was needed.



I meant the whole "dark side/light side" of the Force thing actually. Lucas never refers to the dark side as "the dark side of the Force" he just has the Sith call it the dark side and the Jedi call it the Force, though Vader refers to it as the Force when sensing Luke during the Battle of Yavin during the Death Star trench run.

I don't even think there's a single quote in either movie trilogies that ever say "light side" or "light side of the Force". Autistic nuance but I'd thought I'd throw it out there.

As for the whole philosophies thing, the games/comics/books handle it better then the movies decidedly black and white mindset though Luke again is the exception to that shit. If I remember right PT straight up says Jedi aren't supposed to be emotional or have families, while in the OT Luke says emotions aren't bad for Jedi.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2015)

oh

well, I see where you're coming from still


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 19, 2015)

Fang said:


> Am I the only person that gets annoyed at the whole "dark side of the Force/light side of the Force" thing?



Yea, the poster is kinda chalk full of it.   Rey in the middle of Kylo and Finn with both their sabers ignited.

Here's some comments from Struzan. 

Link removed

And you'll probably love this, Fang, but he claims TFA is the best Star Wars movie he's seen so far.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 19, 2015)

There's always been a darkside of the force, that's where the Sith Eyes come from. 

And Luke isn't dying, Han is, that's why they are releasing the Han Anthology film, so fan's don't freak that one of the most beloved characters will only be in one of the new films.


----------



## Bart (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm still believing the whole Finn Kenobi thing tbh 

100% :WOW


----------



## Harbour (Aug 20, 2015)

hell no please


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 20, 2015)

Finn Leonis


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2015)

this page gave me cancer


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2015)

wat         .


----------



## Harbour (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks like someone has died.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 20, 2015)

Spoilers.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2015)

good


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 20, 2015)

Star Wars>Star Trek.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Yea, the poster is kinda chalk full of it.   Rey in the middle of Kylo and Finn with both their sabers ignited.
> 
> Here's some comments from Struzan.
> 
> ...



That makes no sense.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2015)

Edit: New Thread Get fail


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2015)

im guessing new trailer in october?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 21, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

